#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [徵角小說] 《追憶旅程》(2\_16更新)

## 藍颯斯

====我是分隔線==== 

另外~ 

其實在下我有種想重寫的衝動... 

畢竟以前的文筆比較生疏..一些地方都是充滿了bug和不順(汗 

所以..投票看看~ 

認為要重新寫過呢~ 還是繼續寫下去...?
======================

《序》

就在此樓哦~

《初章》

☆1之一☆ ☆1之二☆ ☆1之三☆ ☆1之四☆ ☆1之五☆ ☆1之六☆ ☆1之七☆ ☆1之八☆ ☆1之九☆ ☆1之十☆

《次章》

◎2之一◎ ◎2之二◎ ◎2之三◎ ◎2之四◎ ◎2之五◎ ◎2之六◎ ◎2之七◎ ◎2之八◎ ◎2之九◎ ◎2之十◎
◎2之十一◎ ◎2之十二◎ ◎2之十三◎

《參章》

§3之一§ §3之二§ §3之三§ §3之四§ §3之五§ §3之六§ §3之七§ §3之八§ §3之九§ §3之十§ §3之十一§

《肆章》

※4之一※ ※4之二※ ※4之三※ ※4之四※ ※4之五※ ※4之六※ ※4之七※ ※4之八※ ※4之九※ ※4之十※ ※4之十一※
 ※4之十二※ ※4之十三※ ※4之十四※ ※4之十五※

《武章》

⊕5之一⊕

*重要公告：*

[b]感謝大家對本文的支持以及愛賞~

(誰跟你愛賞?!(巴飛)

額...(爬回來)

咳咳...

本來說好5月中旬要做更新動作

但是發現考完大考後沒有想像中的輕鬆.

事情接踵而來

所以更新又要延遲了..

在此深感歉意(低頭)

各位對不起..(死)

[b]





○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○○

目前已經出場了的徵角：
　　雷恩、金夏蘭、修藍特、藍亞倩、白狼（芬里爾）、黑影（黑翼翔）、
　　藍色影子（沃雷卡）－*人龍紀元*、尤－*放學後的風波*


*註：　減號後面代表角色的出處。*


●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●

先試寫了一章序~

感謝捐軀的各位獸大XD~

其他的角色我會試著慢慢的導入~~~

((話說 序  就有腐敗的感覺了?!

我真是糟糕掉了~((炸
================================

有些部分是以第一人稱方式。

第一人稱的話我字體會轉變顏色。

颯翗爾＝＞藍色

雷恩　＝＞橙色

發音教學: 颯=ㄙㄚˋ(sa) 
                   翗=ㄑㄧˊ(qi)
=========================

追憶旅程

=========================
楔子 

一千多年前，在依亞大陸上，存在著現今幾乎滅絕的種族－－－地獄狼族。 

他們黑色的外表，以及擁有操控地獄之火的能力，讓其他種族對之非常的厭惡，一致的認為這是來自地獄的惡魔，不該存在這世界上。 

再加上他們強烈的想征服這個大陸的野心，使得各處打鬥不斷。 

他們的地獄之火，依照自身實力的不同，可以產生的火燄也不盡相同。 

最低階的紅色之火，再來是黃色之火，之後青色，藍，紫，白。 

青色之火再更高一層的湛藍之火，其威力絕非和前面等級的晉升一樣，一加一那麼簡單，那可是以幾何的方式倍數增長。 

然而他們還有另外一種能力－－－可以在狼型與獸人型中做變換。這項能力使得他們利於偽裝成普通的狼隻，而非狼獸人。 

他們仗著自己的優勢，而到處殺戮、掠奪，其他種族對他們是敢怒不敢言，只求不要找到自己的頭上。 

畢竟他們的地獄之火太過於強大……… 

每個種族之中的佼佼者，都曾經試著阻止過。但是下場不是重傷就是死亡。 

最後，各大族長共同決定了一件事情－－－將他們給消滅。 

然而，結果最終是以失敗來收尾。 

「既然消滅沒有辦法，那就永遠的封印住。」 

這是第二次討論的結果。 

但是封印式並不是每個種族都會使用，而只有其中一族，狼族之中的德洛斯家族。 

德洛斯家族的持有能力是「結界」，先受限對方的行動，最後將其封印。 

很成功的，這次計畫是圓滿的達成，但是也犧牲了不少的戰士們。 

為了加長封印的時數日，他們將以封印的地獄狼族放置在一座神殿裡。 

並以龐大的封印式來永遠的封印住，想要解開封印，只有用德洛斯家族的傳家之物－－－冰晶項鍊，以及晶圓石，才可解開。 

而德洛斯家族也一夕成名，整個依亞大陸沒有獸不知道這個家族的風光偉業，對之都相當的尊敬及崇拜。 

就這樣，眾種族總算是安心下來。但是他們並不知道，仍有漏網之魚…………且一直偷偷計畫著復仇的行動。 




一千多年後……… 

「快追！他跑進巷子裡了！」為首的獅獸人大喝著，指揮著四個手下進巷圍堵。看著任務快要完成，臉上笑的是越來越燦爛。 

… 

… 

… 

良久，剛剛眾獸衝進的死巷子中，緩緩的走出一隻狼獸人。 

頭上的鮮血潺潺直流，地板上印著一道又一道的血跡，遍體麟傷。 

走出巷口，沒幾步之後，眼前再也看不到任何東西，迎接而來的是一大片黑幕。 

=========================




記得，那是一個沒有星星，也沒有月亮的夜晚。

遍體鱗傷的我，從陰暗的巷口中攙扶著牆，緩緩的走了出來。

路燈照的我刺眼，不由得將眼睛瞇成一條線。

頭上，有股熱流滑過我的額頭、眼睛接著臉頰，最後滴落。

眼前的景象開始飄移、晃動，視線開始模糊了。

最後，我還是敗給了意識。

＊ ＊ ＊


啾啾的鳥鳴聲，從外頭響起，頭上以及身體多處的傷口，傳來陣陣的痛楚。

我慢慢的將眼睛睜開，陌生的天花板映入眼簾。

不僅是天花板，其他的任何東西，亦都是我不熟悉的，連所躺的床也是…一種陌

生的氣味。

「你終於醒了。」一個金黃色的人影…不對，是獸影，朝我這走來，露出了微

笑。

我想撐起身子，但是我發現我竟然做不到！只要一動，全身就傳來強烈的痛楚，

讓我不得不乖乖躺著。
〝你是誰？為什麼我會變成這副德性？又為什麼我會在這裡？……頭好痛……〞

我大愣，我竟然說不出話來，擠不出半點聲音，喉嚨有如火燒般的難受，

我到底睡了多久了…？好渴…好難受…

我試過了好多次，聲音依舊發不出來。我決定放棄了，阿，好累…。

兩眼又緩緩的閉上…

正當意識要完全消失的時候，突然，一雙有力的手臂將我抱了起來，

一絲甘甜的水流順著對方的唇舌哺入自己的口中，有種活過來的感覺

，我的舌頭不停的向更深處去索取水分。

水源被中斷，我不滿的看著眼前的壞傢伙。

「好好好…我知道了，你等等。」

接著，他喝了一滿口的水，往我的唇湊了上來。

虧他想的到…這種餵食的方式……。

不再多想，解渴之後的我，感覺意識漸行漸遠，又再度沉沉的睡去…。

＊　＊　＊

=======================================

＊　＊　＊

那是個很安靜的夜晚。

吃完了晚餐，正在外頭散散步，讓胃裡的食物好消化一些。

看了看時間，也差不多該回去了，徒步開始往家的方向走去。

視線不經意的掃過周圍，在一個巷口外，倒著一隻狼獸人，趴在地上一動也不動。

起初我嚇了好大一跳，他整身都是傷口，衣服也破爛不堪，

臉頰前不斷有血漬滴落。

我的心噗通噗通的跳，慢慢的走上前，蹲了下來，身出了兩根手指，輕輕的

放在他的頸動脈。

接觸到他身體的瞬間，我愣住了，他的軀體，好冰，不像是活人該有

的體溫。

〝撲通〞

我感覺到了，他脈搏的跳動，雖然很微弱，但至少還活著。

我的直覺告訴我〝再不快點治療，他就會死。〞

二話不說，我將他抱了起來，往自己家的方向走去。

＊　＊　＊

我幫他換了件衣服，身上的傷口也上了一層膏藥。

伴著平穩的呼吸聲，他沉沉的睡去。

仔細一看，他有張稚氣的臉孔，是個帥傢伙呢！右臉頰還有著看似被銳利物

品劃傷的乂字傷口。他是從哪來的呢？為什麼會倒在路邊？

這些問題的答案沒有人能夠為我解答，我就這樣一直靜靜的看著他。


一星期過去了，他仍然沒有醒過來，我不免有些擔心，是否該帶他去醫院治療

比較妥當？但是萬一搬運過程中傷口又裂開的話………

我無法抉擇，坐在椅子上，兩手交叉疊放在椅背，撐著頭，

就這樣看著窗外的風景。

視線不經意的停留在熟睡中的狼獸人，銀灰色的毛皮，在陽光

的照射下，顯得無比耀眼。

他的睫毛晃動了一下，藍灰色的瞳孔，逐漸的展露出來。

「你終於醒了。」我走向前，對著他微笑。

接下來，我注意到他的嘴正在動，好像要和我說什麼似的，

我將耳朵湊上前，但是他並沒有發出半點聲音。

『是啞巴嗎？』我心想著。

過沒多久，他眼簾又慢慢的垂了下來，呼吸聲越來越微薄，

我的心中突然傳來一陣電流般的麻痺感。

有個強烈的聲音從我腦中閃過，〝不可以讓他睡著，不然就醒不過來了！〞

接下來腦子裡又閃過一個字，〝水〞，對！給他喝水！他好幾天沒吃沒喝了！

我馬上抓起水壺，但…我該怎麼讓他喝下？！

他的眼皮已經垂了下來，呼吸聲也越來越慢，越來越微弱。

我開始慌了，不管三七二十一，灌了一口水含在口中。

我將他輕輕的抱了起來，湊上他的唇，將水慢慢的往他嘴裡送。

我感覺到他的呼吸聲漸漸回復，平穩了，心中的大石也放下了。

讓他喝完了水，我把他輕輕的放下，卻接受到目光的注視，

他正用他藍灰色的眼眸看著我，我似乎能夠明白他想要表達什麼。

「好好好，我知道了，你等等。」我轉頭，再次把水灌入口中，反覆幾次。

之後，他又安穩的睡著了…。

聽著他平穩的鼻息，讓我的心安定了不少。

轉身，正打算離開房間時，一個小小的聲音，從背後傳出。

「謝謝你。」

我驚訝的回過頭，但所看見的，是他依然在睡夢中，隱約可見胸膛的高低起伏。


我笑了笑。「不客氣。」


待續........

----------


## 好喝的茶

腐掉了腐掉了！
啊，可惜沒詳細描寫那狼獸人是什麼樣子，不然應該會更加可口。(被打)

人工呼吸我聽過，不過我不知道有「人工喂食」耶。
真是令人面紅心跳的一幕啊。

下一節馬上就說他的衣服骯髒了吧。
換衣服啊換衣服！(敲碗)(被拖走)

----------


## 瀟湘

交錯式的敘事法阿……
感覺似乎更能微妙的描寫雙方心境？（思）
不過還看不出來各徵來角色會怎麼登場，
就先期待下篇了……

----------


## 北極狼

是雙線小說啊
想不到序就有腐了XD~
而且寫得沒有太糟糕的感覺了(?!)  

大大好厲害啊
期待...

----------


## 芬里尔

很好 繼續自己的無邏輯回帖~（炸炸炸）
果然……被腐到了……自己的捐軀很有價值啊~（繼續連續炸）
果然大大很強~沒有糟糕啦~
原來克服RPG最大的弱點的方式是交叉 唔 筆記筆記……
明白 期待下篇（和芬的出場~）（核爆）

----------


## 藍颯斯

其實交叉寫法...

這是我的第一次....-   -+

如果長篇小說 全都用交叉寫法的話..

那讀者可能會核爆吧@@~

簡單的說 就會變成同樣的故事看兩遍XDD

所以之後還是會以第三人稱的方式去呈現

頂多一些比較怪(?的意境

才用交叉吧~~

預計明天可以放上初章XDD~

新角色的話可能還沒這麼快~

應該會在下幾章才陸續出現^^"

((其實靈感這東西很奇妙的~好的時候寫的就好 爛的時候就亂七八糟...

----------


## 藍颯斯

追憶旅程 

第 初 章  -  約定

大地剛從薄明的晨霧中甦醒，金黃色的光芒，

灑落在萬頃碧波之間，晨風，從遙遠的林海中傳來，

一陣又一陣。清脆悅耳的鳥鳴，為這靜謐的早晨多添加了幾分朝氣。


「你又整晚沒睡了。」

〝嗄～〞一聲，雷恩輕輕的把門推開，看著坐在床上的狼獸人。

雷恩從小就失去雙親，沒有兄弟姊妹也沒有任何親人，

從小就是孤伶伶的一個人。

自從父母死後，他再也不跟任何人打交道，也把自己封閉了也來，

過著一個人的獨居生活。而在一個月前，他意外地救起一個狼獸人，

才又開始慢慢的與別人互動。

「對不起…」

狼獸人依然看著窗外，頭上綁著一圈又一圈的繃帶，藍灰色的瞳孔，

流露出一私的疲倦。

「還是想不起來？」

雷恩把一份早餐遞到了狼獸人身旁的小桌子。

「嗯……」

狼獸人輕應著，視線依然停留在窗外的風景。

彷彿這樣一直看著，就可以找回過去所遺失的片段。

太陽已將晨霧驅散，正一點一點的散發它的光和熱。


「我說，颯翗爾，別太勉強自己了。多休息吧。」

雷恩留下了這句話，轉身，踱出了房間。

「……颯………翗爾……」狼獸人低喃。


颯翗爾，是這個狼獸人的新名字，是雷恩（犬獸人）取的，

他喪失了過去的記憶，徹底的遺忘，就連自己原本叫什麼名字…

也都想不起來了。這件事讓他自己很痛苦，很無助。

「我…到底是誰！誰能告訴我！！」

翗爾用盡力氣，竭盡的大吼，眼淚不聽使喚，任由之滾落。

他好恨，恨自己的無能，恨自己的脆弱………

喊累了，哭倦了，心中所壓抑的都宣洩出來了，沉重疲倦的眼皮緩緩闔上，

慢慢睡去。


雷恩坐在颯翗爾窗外的樹枝上，看著這一切。

『………我該做些什麼？』

雷輕輕的躍下來，抓了抓頭朝屋內走去。


＊    ＊　＊

夜幕緩緩的降了下來，夜間的蟲兒們用他們最原始的歌聲，

譜出一首又一首的天籟蟲鳴協奏曲，皎白光熙的月，

也正一點點的爬上夜空。星群，閃爍。


「你的傷大致上都好得差不多了，這大概是最後一次換藥了。」

雷恩將翗爾頭上繃帶拆了下來，熟練地將藥塗上。

接下來一圈又一圈的把新繃帶繞上，動作俐落無比。

「你以後打算怎麼做？」

打個結，算是固定好了。

颯翗爾不發一語，面有難色的看著前方的地板。

雷恩輕嘆一口氣，現在問這個問題似乎太早了些。

拎起藥箱，正打算離開房間，手掌，〝趴〞一聲抓住了雷恩的手腕。

「我…」

「嗯？」雷恩放下手中的藥箱，重新坐回床沿。

「我想跟你說聲『謝謝』，你幫了我這麼多…真的不知道該怎麼報答你。」

「可是…我…我好怕…好害怕這一切又會被我給忘記…

把你給我的名字也忘記……我已經受夠了……」

颯翗爾情緒激動了起來，聲音有些顫抖。

他哽咽，吞了口口水，接著繼續說：「今天……我做了惡夢…

我夢見我把大家都給忘了…全部的人都憎恨我…

說我無情無義…接著就把我關到一個地牢……我拼命的求救…

但是沒有半個人理我……直到我被黑暗完全吞噬…

不是我願意去忘記的阿……！！我………」

颯翗爾突然被一陣溫暖給包圍，原本積在眼眶裡的恐懼、擔心、委屈，

全部傾瀉而出。

雷恩將翗爾埋進自己的胸膛中，輕輕的順著他的背。

「不要怕…我會在這裡的…我也不會讓你忘記我的…。」

雷恩柔柔的開口，低沉的嗓音，對翗爾來說卻是最好聽的搖籃曲。

『等你的傷痊癒後，我會帶你去，去把你遺失的記憶給找回來！』

雷恩在心底暗暗發誓。

＊     ＊　＊

「什麼？！你說找不到？！」

黑影大聲斥喝著，對手下辦事效力相當的不滿。

「是的…大王，不過他不可能活著的，受了這麼重的傷一定已經………」

「混球！！」

〝趴〞，桌子應聲斷成兩半。

「你們連個小孩都搞不定，要怎麼成大器？！還不快繼續找！！」

「是！！」

兩道黑影刷一下的就消失不見。

『……』

黑影看著手中的玻璃球，散發著藍灰色的微弱光芒。

----------


## 瀟湘

> 他喪失了過去的記憶，徹底的遺忘，就連自己原本叫什麼名字… 
> 
> 也都想不起來了。這件事讓他自己很痛苦，很無助。 
> 
> 「我…到底是誰！誰能告訴我！！」 
> 
> 翗爾用盡力氣，竭盡的大吼，眼淚不聽使喚，任由之滾落。 
> 
> 他好恨，恨自己的無能，恨自己的脆弱………


這裡的旁白……好像在幸災樂禍？（楞）
我是覺得有時候無聲勝有聲，
角色的動作和言談就能帶動劇情時可以不用旁白……

文末看來有魔王登場了……
似乎是暗示高潮將來？（思）

----------


## 雷恩

呵呵，原來我這麼早就出場啦^ ^

期待兩人更親密的發展...啊.我是說更精采的發展啦XD

建議，描述一下人物的外型吧，長相、服裝造型之類的，
這樣讀者會比較好去想像劇中的人物。

----------


## 芬里尔

文章很抒情 溫柔卻很想讓人流淚……（芬是敏感的動物）
環境描寫很到位 或者說已經足夠了 人物的動作描寫也很好
不過 再在合適的位置添上幾筆神態描寫 就更接近完美了~
加油 期待下篇~
（繼續期待芬的出場）（核爆）

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 呵呵，原來我這麼早就出場啦^ ^
> 
> 期待兩人更親密的發展...啊.我是說更精采的發展啦XD
> 
> 建議，描述一下人物的外型吧，長相、服裝造型之類的，
> 這樣讀者會比較好去想像劇中的人物。


嗯...

我會努力試試~~XDD~

親密阿....

在這搞親密會被PIA飛吧XDD"




> 文章很抒情 溫柔卻很想讓人流淚……（芬是敏感的動物） 
> 環境描寫很到位 或者說已經足夠了 人物的動作描寫也很好 
> 不過 再在合適的位置添上幾筆神態描寫 就更接近完美了~ 
> 加油 期待下篇~ 
> （繼續期待芬的出場）（核爆）


過獎了.....小獸我還差得很遠ˊˋ

至於芬你的出場嘛....

你算是個關鍵人物

所以還沒這麼快~~((燦笑

順帶一提..

我沒有辦法回給你私信耶...

他說找不到會員名稱- -+

===

通常都是以獸人的身份登場啦~

不過其實故事的詳細走向

連我自己都還沒有完全構思好((炸

往往都是寫寫改改的

=======================

話說  如果有你想要的登場方式~

可以私信我~~

符合劇情的話我會幫你安排XDD~

((其實完全是有靈感就寫而已- - 幾乎可以說沒有構思什麼

----------


## 則

很好看阿~~~

雖然我看的小說不多

但是開頭就能吸引到了

加油  努力的給他寫下去吧!!

----------


## 芬里尔

都是名字惹的禍~
注冊的時候 沒有考慮名字的問題……簡體啊簡體……
其實 只要知道芬是反派或是正派這樣~
因爲要是翻派的某個重要人物 以獸的姿態還真的不太好寫 會給大大造成很大的麻煩……
然而要是跟著主角他們一起走 以獸的姿態反而會很萌這樣 當然 前提是只有狼人可以與狼交談這個設定還在的話 語言的障礙而造成的不便 信任最終勝過猜忌（突然發現自己很老套……） 不是很不錯麽？（炸）

最重要的是……

    可以被喜歡芬的或者芬喜歡的人抱著~ 啊~ 蹭蹭蹭蹭~ 大腐！（核爆）    
    

以上……

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 都是名字惹的禍~
> 注冊的時候 沒有考慮名字的問題……簡體啊簡體……
> 其實 只要知道芬是反派或是正派這樣~
> 因要是翻派的某個重要人物 以獸的姿態還真的不太好寫 會給大大造成很大的麻煩……
> 然而要是跟著主角他們一起走 以獸的姿態反而會很萌這樣 當然 前提是只有狼人可以與狼交談這個設定還在的話 語言的障礙而造成的不便 信任最終勝過猜忌（突然發現自己很老套……） 不是很不錯？（炸）
> 
> 最重要的是……
> 
>     可以被喜歡芬的或者芬喜歡的人抱著~ 啊~ 蹭蹭蹭蹭~ 大腐！（核爆）    
> ...


有看到你的私信囉~

所以言下之意是指

希望以獸姿態登場嗎~?

不會造成麻煩啦~剛好也訓練自己~

只是~怕到時候寫得亂七八糟就是了....((炸

----------


## 藍颯斯

首先~~

先跟夏蘭大道個歉ˊˋ.....

把你人物的個性似乎給變異了....((orz

==========================

初章之二   

初見


輕微的起伏，使我從睡夢中甦醒過來，不知何時，我在雷恩的懷裡睡著了。

我輕輕的從他懷裡退出，小心翼翼，深怕一個不小心把他給吵醒。

我自己知道，我不可能一直待在這裡，我必須有我要做的事───找回遺失的記憶。

我不想連累雷恩，雖然這麼做有點對不起他，但我仍舊選擇不告而別，這樣…對

他來說是最好的吧！

我將手伸到脖子後方，〝咖〞，一聲取下。

這是唯一屬於我的東西，算是表達一點小小的心意，就送給他吧！

夜空中的明月，已慢慢沒入黑無止盡的地平線，外頭很寧靜，連蟲鳴的歌頌都聽

不見一絲半毫，周圍還是完全一片的黑幕。

我深深的吸滿一口氣，回頭看了最後一眼雷恩的住所。

房子雖然不大，但是卻令我的靈魂充滿了溫暖，在這世界的某一處，是否也有屬

於我自己的家呢？

「雷，再見了。」　

語畢，我朝著樹林中走去。

==========================
＊　＊　＊
==========================

第一道曙光劃破黑夜，清風把帷幕給吹散開來。

翗爾在一棵大樹前坐下，背靠著樹幹，銀灰色的毛髮，任由陣風輕拂，舞動。

伴隨稚氣的臉孔，再加上陽光、風、綠地的映襯，原本俊帥的臉，更添加了不少

英俊。

輕閉著眼睛，享受著沁風吹拂。

〝嗷～〞

一聲慘叫從對面的樹傳了過來。

翗爾聞聲睜開眼，似乎看見了一道影子從樹上摔落。

〝咚磅！！〞

翗爾終究敵不過好奇心，走向前，將樹下茂密的草叢撥開。

「痛痛痛………」

一名年紀看似和翗爾差不多大，外貌似狼又似犬，毛髮深褐，臉頰旁有一道形狀

似於英文字母的「Ｎ」的毛髮，且呈現淡淡的灰色，手不停搓揉著剛剛摔疼的屁

股。

「先生，你還好吧？」

翗爾俯下身，關心的問。

「哇啊啊！！」

完全沒注意到自己已經暴露行蹤，對方已經出現在自己的面前，在被受驚嚇後，

身體很自然的反射動作───急速向後退。

〝碰！〞一聲，後腦勺以巧妙地姿勢，撞上身後的樹幹，咕地暈眩過去。

＊　＊　＊

『我有這麼可怕嗎？還是臉上有什麼東西…』

翗爾搔了搔頭，他不解為何眼前的這名獸人看到他會這種反應，不經思索的踱向

湖邊蹲了下來，藉由湖水把自己的樣子映出，除了臉上有個傷疤以及頭上的繃

帶，其他並沒什麼異狀。

『等他醒來再問他吧！』

沁涼的湖水，撲上了翗爾的臉，冰冰、涼涼。

湖上吹起了一陣風，水波隨風搖晃，紛飛的落葉滑過湖水，泛起了一波波的漣漪。

「你醒了。」

翗爾用他藍灰色的眼眸，注視著前方的「不速之客」。

「唔…我竟然會被發現！」

獸人垂下耳朵，跟蹤技巧高超的他，從未失手過，這還是頭一次被發現。

『要不是踩空…哼哼！』

他憤憤的磨著牙，對自己的閃失有些不悅。

不過也因為這樣，他現在才能正眼的看著眼前這個擁有藍灰色眼睛的狼獸人，身

上微微散發著一種獨特的氣味，口水差點流下。這似乎就是他踩空的原因了。

「狗先生，請問我臉上有什麼嗎？」

翗爾把剛剛的疑惑問了出來，而且一直被人盯著看，這感覺可不好受。

「沒…沒有。」

獸人晃了晃腦袋，站了起來。

「還有，我不是狗，我可是一隻活生生的灰狼！」

「我叫做夏蘭。金‧夏蘭，你呢？」

夏蘭拍了拍黏在屁股上的枯草，抬起了右手伸了出去，手上的銀色金屬環互相碰

撞著，發出堅鏘聲響，等待著對方的答覆。

翗爾先是猶豫了一下，之後站了起來：「我是翗爾。颯‧翗爾。」

「請多指教。」

兩隻手握在一起，對著彼此展開笑顏。

然而，他們並沒有注意到，後方，一雙金黃色的眼睛，正盯著他們！眼神正散發

著銳利的視線。

================================
＊　＊　＊
================================

我看著身旁空盪盪的位子，翗爾他，去哪了呢？

『應該是去附近散散步吧。』

我是這樣告訴自己。

桌上微微的藍色閃光，吸引了我的視線，那是一個水晶項鍊。

這項鍊，好像在哪見過似的…？

『該不會是………！』

下一秒，我奪門而出。

我找遍了四周，但是仍然沒看見翗爾的影子。

沙地上，印著淺淺的腳印，一直延伸的樹林裡。

『這個笨蛋！！！』

我緊握手中的水晶鍊向，看著前方浩浩林海。

那片樹林，可是非常的危險啊！有許多實驗失敗的合成獸被放逐到那！

哪怕只是一秒鐘，刻不容緩，依著腳印和氣味追了上去。

「翗…你一定要平安無事………」

待續…

----------


## ShadelanJenn

藍颯斯さん

俺は大丈夫です

どうでもいいよ

ただは君のすきのすべて　どうでもいいよ

(日文很爛 不知道這樣正不正確 冏)

怎樣寫都好，性格扭曲一下也無所謂。
反正，我就是變來變去的人。冏

----------


## 北極狼

想問
雷恩會再出現嗎(掛念他
如果就此不見了好像有點可惜...

小說好特別，
初見反以第一人稱來寫...
其實我自己總會煩着用什麽人稱來寫小說，
看來大大的方法也不錯^^

說真的亞倩是反派也不錯(對主角起了興趣...
好期待

----------


## 芬里尔

實驗失敗的合成獸……不好的預感……
（抽空回帖……文章不能寫啊……）

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 藍颯斯
> 
> 俺大丈夫
> 
> 
> 
> 君　
> 
> (日文很爛 不知道這樣正不正確 冏)
> ...



看得懂前三行...

後面完全不行XDD

原來夏蘭會日文啊~((心

真好~我也好想學- -+

那我就~拼命扭曲囉~((被踹飛





> 想問 
> 雷恩會再出現嗎(掛念他 
> 如果就此不見了好像有點可惜... 
> 
> 小說好特別， 
> 初見反以第一人稱來寫... 
> 其實我自己總會煩用什人稱來寫小說， 
> 看來大大的方法也不錯^^ 
> 
> ...


當然會再出現囉~

他可是主角之一耶XD~"

----------


## 藍颯斯

微血腥~~三思~((炸

之後的第一人稱部分

我字體顏色會變換~

藍->翗爾

澄->雷恩
========================



之三　奇襲



「咦～！所以說，你現在連自己的名字也忘了？」

夏蘭驚呼，對剛剛翗爾所說的事感到相當震驚。

「嗯…不過現在的名字，我還滿喜歡的。」

翗爾笑了笑。這是最照顧他的人所起的名字呢！

但這笑容並沒有持續多久，原本堅挺的耳朵也緩緩垂下，將頭埋進膝蓋中。

對雷的回憶，一一閃過翗爾的腦海中，那一切是那麼的短暫，那麼的美好。

「雷恩…」翗爾低喃，一想到以後可能再也見不到他，眼眶又開始積滿了想念、難過。

「你怎麼了？」

夏蘭查覺到不對勁，看著抱著膝蓋身體抽個不停的翗爾，猛關心的問。

「是不是我說了什麼讓你傷心的話？對不起對不起…都是我不好！」

「不…」

翗爾搖了搖頭，抹去了臉上的淚痕。

「只是突然想起了難過的事，不是你的錯，別放在心上。」

翗爾又重新露出了微笑，只是…這微笑卻讓人看了更鼻酸。

「對了…你為什麼會來到這片樹林呢？」

夏蘭趕緊換了個話題，不然周圍的氣氛真的會讓人透不過氣。

「啊…那是因為我……小心！！！」

一道金色影子，宛如一道離弦的箭，筆直的撲上坐在草地的兩獸。

頃刻間，翗爾用盡全力將夏蘭推開，自己藉由反作用力，讓自己身體往另一邊彈去。

〝磅！〞

重重一響。原本在兩獸身後的大樹，受到了強烈的衝擊之後，應聲斷裂，威力不

容小覦。

翗爾喘著氣，右手緊緊壓住自己血流如注的左手臂，看來剛剛並沒有完全躲過，

頭上原本快癒合的傷口又再次裂開，白色繃帶上漫漫的滲出血，染了一大片的紅。

「這…這是什麼怪物！」

夏蘭跌坐在地上瞪大著眼，看著眼前的這頭巨獸。

頭上長滿了類似於獅子的棕毛，但是身體卻像蜥蜴一般，全身被綠色鱗片包圍，

尾巴如長鞭一樣有力，輕輕一掃便可捲起強勁的風壓，體型是一般獅子的二點五

倍大，爪子每一隻都銳利無比，削鐵如泥。

巨獸怒吼一聲，血的味道令他更是興奮，對著翗爾露出慘白的獠牙。

「夏蘭你快跑！牠的目標是我！」

下一秒，巨獸如飛箭般撲向颯翗爾。

翗爾用盡全力，往旁邊翻滾了一圈，成功的躲過，但是下一次的話…

『糟了…頭開始暈了……』

翗爾出血的情況並不樂觀，加上他手無寸鐵，連反擊的能力都沒有，只能這樣任

獸宰割。

雙腳，已開始不聽使喚，雙手向前撐著，跪在地上，意識開始漸行漸遠…。

『可惡…！』好不甘心，今天就要命喪於此？……。

巨獸將藏在指裡的利爪彈著出來，後腳用力一蹬，朝翗爾撲了過去。

＊　＊　＊

〝ㄎㄤ！〞一道金屬敲擊聲，如雷震耳，直奔天際。

翗爾倒下去的剎那，似乎看見雷恩的身影站在他的正前方，保護著他。

「雷…恩……」下意識脫口而出，便暈了過去。

然而，替他擋下這致命一擊的，並不是雷恩，而是金‧夏蘭！

夏蘭抬著右手，用戴在手上的金屬環擋下了這一擊，

原本是銀色的手環，此時卻散發著耀眼的金黃色光芒，

夏蘭的瞳色，從原本清澈的藍慢慢地被如鮮血一般的紅色取代。

身上所散發出的氣息，剎那之間突然改變了，跟剛剛幾乎判若兩人。 

巨獸因吃痛而收回爪，將尾巴掃向眼前這個礙事的傢伙！ 

夏蘭低著頭，只見臉上露出一絲詭譎的冷笑。他左手一抬，便把巨獸強而有力的

尾巴給跩住。面對巨獸那被堅硬鱗片包覆的身軀，夏蘭照樣刺穿。血，噴灑

了出來。

「不怎麼樣嘛…！」 

夏蘭轉了轉脖子，發出了喀喀聲響。 

「那，輪到我囉？」 

口氣溫和，但卻隱藏了極大的威脅性。 

巨獸開始感到恐懼，轉身想逃，但是尾巴被死死抓牢，每當尾巴在夏蘭手中掙

扎，便又有一道道的鮮血流出。 

夏蘭已踱到巨獸的面前。抬頭，再一次對那巨獸展開微笑，看似天真卻隱藏著莫

大兇機。

〝唰！〞 

刺鼻的血腥味瞬間從空氣中傳開。 

只見夏蘭右手一抬，巨獸的身軀，頃刻間被撕裂成兩半，撕裂的聲響有如布幔由

上而下裂開時聲音。同時刻，大量的鮮血宣洩而出，如湧泉般，巨獸卻連哀嚎的

時間都沒有。 

「真無趣啊。」他低下頭去，用著既失望又無趣的眼神看著那拿在手裡的兩塊巨

大死肉。 

夏蘭舔著嘴旁剛才撕裂巨獸時噴灑至臉上的斑斑鮮血，那腥鹹卻又美妙的滋味在

他的口中散佈開來。 

夏蘭手上的金屬環，耀眼的光芒開始慢慢褪去，逐漸黯淡了下來，瞳色也開始恢

復原本的顏色。 

「噢，還真過火…」 

夏蘭看了看周遭，本該是一大片的綠地，如今卻成了一大片的血泊，那血液還不

斷的向旁邊的草地延伸，直至草地的邊緣。 

「啊！颯翗爾！」

夏蘭緊張地跑到翗爾身邊。

「糟！好像失血過多…得快點送去醫院才行。」

夏蘭咬破衣服，把咬下來的布撕成布條綁在出血處，算是止血。

揹在背上，跳上了樹枝。身輕如燕，朝醫院方向躍去。

徒留在樹林裡的，只有一大片的血跡，被摧殘的樹木，以及被分成兩半的屍塊。

＊　＊　＊
================================

空氣中，傳來兩種血的味道，其中一種相當令人作噁，另一種………

『！！！，這血的味道…是翗爾的，難道……』

我死命的跑著，由衷希望結果不是我想的那樣。

血的味道越來越接近，我用力一躍，穿過了比人還高的草叢。

「翗………唔！！！」

濃厚的血腥味撲鼻耳來，眼前的景象不由得讓人的背脊串出一絲寒意，遍地血

跡，不規則的灑滿遍地，前方不遠處還有個軀體不全的巨大屍體，要不是及時將

嘴巴捂住………

『翗爾呢？』我環顧四周，並沒有看到他的影子。

心中的大石也放下一大半。

我索性蹲了下來，摸了摸噴灑在地上的血漬，

嗯，還沒有完全凝固，看來才發生不久。

翗爾他，會跑到哪去呢？

我已經沒有辦法再靠氣味去尋找，血的味道已經麻痺了我的嗅覺神經，我該怎麼

找他呢…？

等等！記得…有一個線索才是…

血…對了，是血！

既然有受傷，應該會去醫院治療才是，不知道傷的嚴不嚴重…他還有舊傷啊…

不，我沒時間沉浸在擔心，要快點找到他才是。

距離這邊最近的城鎮，應該是「伏」才對，

希望…全放那了…。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

因為是很多獸的參加，正常來說，應該會是個壓力頗大的部分。
不管有幾章，似乎都沒有很趕的感覺哪……
只是有些獸的個性變化似乎就在意料之外了……
戰鬥畫面出來了阿？
嗯……不過看起來實力的懸殊差距很大阿。
不知道是那邊犯規了呢(邪)
因為我沒有參加，所以能回的部分真的很少哪……
只要其它的獸能夠很高興得參加並延續下去，應該就夠了。
要加油喔……
BY.小迪 2008/9/10

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 原本該是銀色的手環，此時卻散發著耀眼的光亮，夏蘭的瞳色，也慢慢被紅色取
> 
> 代，跟剛剛幾乎判若兩人。
> 
> 巨獸吃痛的收回爪子，將尾巴掃向眼前這個礙事的傢伙！
> 
> 夏蘭露出冷笑，只見他左手一抬，便把巨獸強而有力的尾巴給跩住。
> 
> 「不怎麼樣嘛…！」
> ...


===========以上為原本的/以下我自己改看看的冏================
原本是銀色的手環，此時卻散發著耀眼的金黃色光芒，夏蘭的瞳色，從原本清澈的藍慢慢地被如鮮血一般的紅取代。身上散發出的氣息，剎那之間突然改變了，跟剛剛幾乎判若兩人。

巨獸因吃痛而收回爪，將尾巴掃向眼前這個礙事的傢伙！

夏蘭低著頭，只見臉上露出一絲詭譎的冷笑。他左手一抬，便把巨獸強而有力的尾巴給跩住。面對巨獸那被堅硬鱗片包覆的身軀，夏蘭手上的爪子，卻還是深深的刺進他的尾巴。

「不怎麼樣嘛…！」

夏蘭轉了轉脖子，讓自己稍微放鬆一下，還發出了喀喀聲響。

「那，輪到我囉？」

口氣溫和，但卻隱藏了極大的威脅性。

巨獸開始感到恐懼，轉身想逃，但是尾巴被死死抓牢，每當尾巴在夏蘭手中掙扎，便又有一道道的鮮血流出。

夏蘭已踱到巨獸的面前。抬頭，再一次對那怪獸展開微笑，在那看似天真卻隱藏著莫大兇機的微笑之後

〝唰！〞

刺鼻的血腥味瞬間從空氣中傳開。

只見夏蘭右手一抬，巨獸的身軀，頃刻間被撕裂成兩半，撕裂的聲響有如布幔由上而下裂開時聲音。同時刻，大量的鮮血宣洩而出，巨獸卻連哀嚎的時間都沒有。

「真無趣啊。」他低下頭去，用著既失望又無趣的眼神看著那拿在手裡的兩塊巨大死肉。

夏蘭舔著嘴旁剛才撕裂巨獸時噴灑至臉上的斑斑鮮血，那腥鹹卻又美妙的滋味在他的口中散佈開來。

夏蘭手上的金屬環，耀眼的光芒開始慢慢褪去，逐漸黯淡了下來，瞳色也開始恢復

成原本的顏色。

「噢，還真過火…」

夏蘭看了看周遭，本該是一大片的綠地，如今卻成了一大片的血泊，那血液還不斷的向旁邊延伸，直至草地的邊緣。

===============================================

不知道變成這樣子的話怎麼樣...(冏...)

----------


## 藍颯斯

to a70701111:

是啊～壓力很大～囧

其實當初沒有想到會有這麼多人…（（炸

不過既然大家都很踴躍　我也不好辜負大家︿︿

（其實夏蘭他開外掛！
夏蘭：你說啥！（（伸爪
　我：我。。。我說今天天氣很好！

to 夏蘭:

照你所說的～改好囉～

描寫得更詳細了ＸＤ～

不過有些地方我有做小更改

例如～他如何讓巨獸流血的（？

不是用爪子︿︿～

答案～後期在揭曉吧～（（光速逃

----------


## 芬里尔

似乎放心了…… 原因……不明……（被拍飛）
好吧 其實芬以爲是芬要搞偷襲……
嗯 可以完全的無視芬……
開學後 說話越來越沒邏輯了？
話說 外挂大好~（炸）

----------


## 藍颯斯

沒有任何一絲光明，完全的黑暗。

這是哪裡？我在哪？

不知道…沒有人能告訴我。

我抬起手，放在眼前的位置，但映入眼簾的還是黑色空間，這就是伸手不見五指嗎…？

有聲音…。

〝啪滋啪滋〞，好像是在燃燒什麼。

火紅色的光眼從身後竄出，我回過頭，一棟別墅陷入火海，大火無情的吞噬一切。

別墅幾乎被燒成灰燼，只留下一根一根完全焦黑的木頭。

奇怪………？為什麼我有種熟悉的感覺…？

為什麼…感覺好傷悲…？

後方遠處，傳來腳底跟草皮接觸的輕脆聲響，悉悉蘇蘇。

一個看起來１４多歲的狼少年，興奮的跑了過來。

怎麼感覺…似曾經似…。
＊　＊　＊

少年手中提滿了旅行帶回來的禮物，臉上掛著大大的笑容。

「爸～媽～你們看我買了什…………麼…………」

少年止住腳步，駭人的畫面直達眼底最深處，深深刻劃，禮物散落了一地，

胸口彷彿被巨石砸出一個大洞，久久呼吸不能。

「爸！媽！」少年倒吸一口涼氣，倏地朝著燒得不像樣的屋子狂奔過去，

只求父母親並不在這堆灰燼之中。

少年翻過一堆堆可能躲藏的建築物殘骸，每撥開一根斷樑，掀開一扇門，父母健

在的希望隨之上升。

然而，在翻起最後一道已焦黑的門之後，少年徹底的崩潰。

兩具屍骸，靜靜的躺在那，面目早已被燒得焦黑，令人毛骨悚然，終究沒能逃過

死神的魔爪。

少年大笑了起來。

雨，湊了下來，滑過了少年的臉頰，也淋溼了銀灰色的毛皮。

＊　＊　＊

眼前的畫面消失了，如螢火蟲般的光點，消散隨風。

又是完全的黑暗了。

身體感覺好輕盈，我在做夢嗎？

好累，好想睡…
============================

「翗爾…」

『是誰…？』

黑色空間，遠處傳來一股幽幽的聲音，聲音經過反彈，形成繞耳回音。

「翗爾…」

聲音越來越大聲，這次就向是直接從耳際傳開，久久不能散去。

『你是誰…？』

「不可以睡在這裡唷…」

謎樣聲音並沒有回答他。翗爾四處張望，但這邊什麼都沒有…只有完全的黑。

「忘了嗎…？你離開的目的……」

『目的……』

翗爾低喃。

『對了…我必須把失去的記憶找回來，再一次跟大家相聚。』

「答對了。」翗爾眼前突然冒出一道白色的門，亮白的光芒穿刺了進來，瓦解了

黑暗。沒有猶豫，走了進去。

瞬間，翗爾的左手上出現了一道深可見骨的可怕傷口，血剎那炸了開來，頭也開

始冒出波波鮮血，銀灰的美麗毛皮近半都染上一層血紅！

「痛啊！」


「心跳恢復正常，血壓回升，鎮定劑１００毫克。」

針頭插入血管，透明色的液體緩緩的注入翗爾的體內，原本痛苦的神情也緩和了

下來，接著沉沉睡去。

＊　＊　＊

伏，位在丘陵的一座城鎮，街道上獸來獸往，算是個小有名氣的地方。

獸聲鼎沸的市場，充斥著許多叫賣聲，這裡的花草樹木，佔有地裡的絕對優勢，

都長得相當茁壯、茂盛，果樹的果實又大又甜又香。

鎮中心，有一座公園，不，那不能稱之為公園，花園，貼切的多。

百花盛開，顏色萬紫千紅，猶如世外桃源一般的美。

花香，乘著風，拂過鎮裡的每個角落，令獸心曠神怡，不時有花瓣飄落，隨著風

輕輕的跳著舞。

一片花朵，被風所召喚，悄悄的離開枝頭，任由氣流帶走。

＊　＊　＊

擁有銀色毛皮的狼獸人，靜靜看著窗外，左手背上，牽著一條細細的管子，管子

上方，接了一個裝有透明液體的袋子，液體慢慢凝聚之後，順著管子，緩緩流入

體內。

窗外，飄來一朵雪白色的小花，停在狼獸人的鼻頭上。

「哈…哈啾！！」


待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

"失憶麽?可以忘記很多事啊……不想記起的事……或許你很幸運呢~可以重新認識自己……"
以上 忽然冒出的一句話 別介意……
翗爾找到記憶的殘片了啊~ 難道每認識一只獸就會記起一點？
嗯 加油啊~

----------


## 藍颯斯

「不是吧？你感冒了？」 

夏蘭推開了門，手上的手環互相碰撞，噹噹作響。

「沒有啦…是它害的。」

翗爾拿起了一朵小花，對他指指點點。

「對了，夏蘭。」

「嗯？」夏蘭把病床旁的椅子拉開，兩手交叉放在椅背，頭微微的往旁邊傾１０

度，擺出〝什麼事〞的表情。

「那時，是你救了我吧？謝謝你耶…。」

「唉唷，沒什麼啦！你不也救過我一次？再說～也不算是我…啊～沒事沒事。」

夏蘭欲言又止，接著對翗爾扯出一個笑容，但這笑容對翗爾來說，好詭異……。

「總之～你在傷口完全恢復之前，乖乖休息吧！對了，這邊的水果很出名哦，非

常的甜，我去買給你品嘗品嘗吧！」

翗爾還來不及回話，夏蘭就已經從窗戶跳了下去。

「怎麼這麼高啊～啊～」從窗外傳來的慘叫聲越來越小…。

翗爾完全呈現無言狀態，頭上似乎出現了三條線。

＊　＊　＊

夏蘭兩手各提一個袋子，裡面裝著滿滿的水果，輕哼著歌，小踏步的邁向醫院。

身後，一個黃色的影子，正亦步亦趨的緊跟著他。

「咦？」夏蘭轉頭，視線掃過四周，從剛剛起，感覺好像被盯住。但除了鳥鳴聲，

其他什麼都沒有。

「錯覺吧！」繼續哼著歌，踏步走進樹林大道。

黃色的影子，在樹枝上穿梭，肉墊輕踩，絲毫沒發出半點聲響。

下一秒，黃影從樹上躍了下來，擋在夏蘭的前方。

「！？，你是誰……唔！」

〝碰〞！，周圍鳥獸做散。

才一瞬間，夏蘭已被壓制在樹上，黃影手中的匕首正抵住夏蘭的脖子上，不讓他

有任何反抗餘地。

「我問你幾個問題，乖乖回答就放你條生路。」

黃影口氣非常冰冷，聲音低沉。

夏蘭頭低著，突然露出可怕的笑容，慘白的牙齒露了出來。

「也要看你有沒有這個本事。」

莞爾，夏蘭左腳一踩，瞬間從地面上冒出長矛，筆直朝天際飛去。

要不是黃影即時跳開，不然現在已經被串成肉串了。

「不錯嘛！看來有得玩了。」

夏蘭的手環開始閃爍，蔚藍的眼眸也漸漸被鮮紅取代。

兩獸對峙著，誰也沒有採取先攻，大地拂過一陣清風，小草彎下腰，一波接一波，

天上有一個黑點，正以驚人的速度降下，那速度彷彿能把空間一分為二。

黑點逐漸擴大，那是夏蘭剛剛放出的長矛，槍頭處刻了一個狼型圖騰，純銀的棍

身反射了烈日陽光，伴隨空氣的摩擦，長矛散發出高溫的火光，乍看之下猶如一

隻金狼從天而降。

〝鎗！〞，長矛筆直插入地面同時，兩獸同時右腳一蹬，凌空躍起，夏蘭順勢將

長矛拔了出來，槍身泛紅，但對夏蘭來說這麼點熱度只是小菜一碟，對著黃影的

頭頂展開一記劈砍。

黃影將身子向左傾３０度，以差之毫米的距離閃過，淡黃色的毛髮被斬斷幾根。

抬起手中的匕首，投擲了出去。

以武器學來判斷，長矛的重量是屬於微重，但是純銀打造的話，就已經偏重了，

雖然破壞力會提高不少，但速度相對下降。

劈下的瞬間閃躲過，趁這空檔將手中的匕首投射出去，通常敵人會無法反應，而

一命嗚呼。

〝咚！〞匕首深深的插入樹幹之中，隨著晃動，些許葉片掉落了下來，沒有擊中。

黃影感覺到頭上一股空氣振動，左腳趕緊一踏，身體藉由反作用力向右邊躍去，

隨即而來的是一聲巨響。

地板被劈出一道很深的痕跡。

黃影從腰後取出兩把火焰型狀的匕首，並將之組裝在一起，擺好架式，雙腳用力

一躍，無意間和陽光重疊，朝著夏蘭砍去。

夏蘭有那一瞬間被強光螫的刺眼，待重新適應，匕首，距離頸上已不過１公分。

〝唰！〞，兩道血泉瞬間噴灑出來。

就在要被砍到的剎那，夏蘭將手中的長矛往上一擲，順利斬傷了黃影的右肩。

而黃影忍痛，瞬間將匕首分開，換至左手，朝其腹部劃下一道傷口。

兩獸喘著氣，接二連三的閃躲攻擊已經花費掉不少氣力。


「我不懂，像你身手這麼好，為什麼要濫殺無辜？！」

黃影靠在一棵樹旁，手壓著血流不止的肩膀，喘著氣問道。

「我不懂你在說什麼。」

夏蘭捧著腹部，腳下已經積成一座小血湖，半跪在地。

「不要裝傻了！那為什麼你身上會有他的血味！」

夏蘭先是愣了一下，然後緩緩開口：「他是指，擁有銀灰色毛皮的狼獸人，颯翗

爾？」

「你為什麼知道他的名字？」黃影大驚，他可不認為殺手會好心到知道對方名字

後才下手殺害。

「嗯…看來你，應該叫做雷恩，對不？」

夏蘭的瞳色又轉變回如天空清澈般的藍，手環的光芒也消散。

「下次早點講嘛！就不用兵戎相見了。翗爾他，現在應該在呼呼大睡吧。」

夏蘭將自己的褲管撕下一小條的布條，綁在傷口處，血已經慢慢止住。

「走吧！我帶你去見他。有獸說，他打得很開心，就當作是回禮吧！」

夏蘭露出微笑，但是傷口的影響，反而看起來笑的很怪異。

可憐的雷恩完全目瞪口呆，半天說不出話來，原來眼前的這名狼獸人，不但不是

殺害翗爾的兇手，反而是救命恩獸，真是的，自己剛剛到底在幹嘛呀！竟然還出

手傷害了恩獸，當下只差沒找個洞鑽進去了。

待續…

================================

有人問說...兩把匕首組裝在一起 是什麼形狀?

恩.....大概就是這樣
↓

<===||==

+

<===||==

=

<====||==||====>


紅色為握把處~

還是太抽象的話...

那我也不知道該怎辦了ˊˋ~((攤爪

----------


## ShadelanJenn

啊...轉變的超快的...我...在知道事情後...
雷恩...是從颯翗爾口中那時聽到的名子吧... 一時還想不到怎麼會知道...

----------


## 雷恩

喔，終於等到雷恩的戰鬥場面了～

原來我是拿匕首的呀～
我看得懂組合方式喔^ ^

期待接下來的劇情～

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 喔，終於等到雷恩的戰鬥場面了～
> 
> 原來我是拿匕首的呀～
> 我看得懂組合方式喔^ ^
> 
> 期待接下來的劇情～


當初在想的時候~

短刀跟匕首 一直猶豫不決~- -"

最後交給 擲杯!!~所以選擇匕首~((被拖走

----------


## ShadelanJenn

請不用在意 XD

===============================================
我推開病房的房門，對他說

「不是吧？你感冒了？」 

「沒有啦…是它害的。」 他坐起身來，手裡拿著一朵小花，對它指指點點。「對了，夏蘭。」 

「嗯？」我拉開病房內床邊的一張椅子，歪著頭準備聽他說話。

「那時，是你救了我吧？謝謝你耶…。」他好像在害羞似的。我趕緊說

「唉唷，沒什麼啦！你不也救過我一次？再說～也不算是我…啊～沒事沒事。」 我試著擠出一個笑容，不過這樣刻意做出來的樣子，一定很好笑。「總之～你在傷口完全恢復之前，乖乖休息吧！對了，這邊的水果很出名哦，非常的甜，我去買給你品嘗品嘗吧！」 

不等他回話，我就走到窗邊，從窗戶跳了下去。我真傻！沒事從這邊走幹嘛！

「啊！」

＊＊＊

我到了附近的市場，逛了逛，買了幾樣我認為不錯的水果。不過我身上的錢不多，只買的了兩袋。要不要去找個人搶劫？開玩笑的。

我再度前往醫院，這時卻好似有一個黃色的身影在後面跟著我。我回頭去看，卻哪裡有人影子，只聽到幾之烏鴉在天上亂鳴。是我的錯覺嗎？還是真的有人跟著我。

「錯覺吧。」我繼續走著。

忽然一個人從天下降下，落在我的面前。

「！？，你是誰……唔！」 我大驚。

還來不及做任何動作就突然被壓在地上。我一陣冰冷的觸感正在我的脖子上展開，刀子啊。

怎麼辦，我不是很希望這樣子做啊。

腦中有另一個聲音說「反正我來就行了，又不是你動手。」

哀。

「我問你幾個問題，乖乖回答就放你條生路。」 那身影的主人，聲音非常低沉口氣也很冰冷。

我的頭低著，露出可怕的笑容，慘白的牙齒露了出來。那種感覺又浮上來了，不能自我。 

「也要看你有沒有這個本事。」我不自覺的說。

我召喚出一把長矛，從地上顯現，射了上去。他隨即跳了開來，果然刺不中。

「不錯嘛！看來有得玩了。」

現在才要開始！

我們兩個人互相對視著，誰也沒有先動作。這時吹來一陣風，而天上有一個黑點逐漸的擴大。剛才我製作的長矛，從空中以驚人的速度落下，像是要劃破地面，將世界切成兩半似的。

「鎗！」的一聲，整支長矛落下插在地上。在槍頭的地方，刻了一隻狼的圖騰，整個槍的顏色略微發紅，像是剛打造完的武器一樣。剎時兩人都都單腳一蹬，衝向對方。我順手將長矛拔了起來，便是一記向他揮過去。

他縱身一閃，只削到了幾根毛髮。他雙手一揮，將手中的匕首射了過來。

以為我會躲不過嗎？未免太過小覷我了吧。我一躍而起，匕首直直的射向了我後方的樹木，「咚」。我雙手拿著長矛，向下一劈，他注意到後隨即向右邊躍去，地板卻被我砍出了一道傷痕。

他擺好架勢後，從身後拿出了兩把火焰形狀的匕首組裝在一起，又向我衝過來。因著他身後的陽光，一瞬間，我看不清楚他的身影，但是我可不會輕易的讓你得逞。就在他的匕首離我頸子一公分時，我的長矛往上一擲，深深的傷到了他的右肩。見他忍痛又往我腹部一揮，登時，大量的鮮血噴出。

真是痛啊！

短短的時間裡，兩人都不斷的攻擊閃躲，消耗了不少力氣。

他用左手壓著右肩上血流不止的傷口，喘著氣問道

「我不懂，像你身手這麼好，為什麼要濫殺無辜？！」 

「我不懂你在說什麼。」 我抱著腹部，因著傷口與疼痛，我幾乎已經是半跪在地上了。我發現地上幾乎都是我的血，真糟糕啊。

我似乎太自負了！

「不要裝傻了！那為什麼你身上會有他的血味！」 

我頓時當場獃住，不知道要說什麼比較好。接著才忽然想起了另一個人。

「他是指，擁有銀灰色毛皮的狼獸人，颯翗爾？」 

「你為什麼知道他的名字？」黃影大驚。

我想起了他在口中講到的一個名子。

「嗯…看來你，應該叫做雷恩，對不對？」他應該不是真正的敵人吧。

可以了吧。

「下次早點講嘛！就不用兵戎相見了。翗爾他，現在應該在呼呼大睡吧。」

我撕下一段褲子，綁著傷口，試著替自己止血。真是的，不管怎麼說我還是會很痛啊。

哼！

「走吧！我帶你去見他。有獸說，他打得很開心，就當作是回禮吧！」

我嘗試笑著說，不過可能因為疼痛而笑的很詭異。

他好像也跟我一樣，完全呆住了，張著嘴卻好像不知道要說什麼。

(待續...)

----------


## 藍颯斯

夏蘭啊~

真有你的- -+~

以自己的第一人稱去寫

想必要把自己跳進去吧~

我佩服到已經不只Orz啦!!
orrrrrrrrrz

----------


## 藍颯斯

之六 重見

夏蘭出去以後，病房又變得寧靜，偶爾聽的見風聲，從耳邊掠過。

整個城鎮都充滿了花香，真是讓獸心曠神怡。

陽光穿透雲層，輕灑在我身上，但我卻一點都不覺得熾熱，反而感覺到一絲的溫

暖。

「真舒服～」不由自主脫口而出。我慢慢往後躺去，打算小睡一下補充體力，讓

傷口更快復原。


眼皮緩緩闔上，一陣影像突然閃過腦海，一棟房子，一場大火，一場大雨，兩具

屍骸，一個銀灰狼少年………。

臉頰感受到了兩股熱流，緩緩流下，手輕輕去碰觸，濕濕、熱熱的。

我在哭。不知道為什麼會感傷，我不知道。

為什麼那個地方，我好像曾經待過？我不知道。

「叩叩叩！」　

看來是夏蘭回來了。

『不行，我不可以給他看到我哭的樣子！』

我趕緊將淚痕抹去，迅速把被子拉上。

裝睡。

「嘿～翗……」
之後便完全沒聲音…應該是看到我在睡覺，所以沒繼續說下去吧？

但…為什麼有另外一個腳步聲？

不行…無法靠嗅覺去辨別，醫院的藥水味實在太重。

或許，是醫生還護士吧？

腳步聲，在病床旁停下，讓我不由得從心底升起一股怪異感。


一隻大手，突然貼上了我的頭，這不是夏蘭的手！

我真的被嚇到了…只差沒喊出來而已…。

突然進別獸病房，又突然亂摸獸，我真的很想把眼睛睜開看看這倒底是何方神聖。

但是，睜開的話一切就破功了…。

等等！為什麼會破功？我有沒有睡都是我自己的事，和別人無關吧？


這該死的東西！還在摸！讓我不得不懷疑他到底是不是變態！

夏蘭，夏蘭呢？為什麼夏蘭沒阻止他？

終於，我忍不住了。

眼睛一張，右手一抬，爪子倏地襲上那個一直對我上下其手的大變態。

「抱歉，我把你吵醒了嗎？對不起。」

我的爪子在他額頭前一公分處停了下來，

熟悉的毛色，熟悉的耳朵，熟悉的穿著，熟悉的…臉孔。

是他…雷恩。

=====================================

＊　＊　＊

翗爾將爪子收了回來，心情五味雜陳。

雖然說雷恩來找他，他很高興，但這不是他所希望的，他不想拖累任何獸，誰都

不想！


微微的血氣味順著空氣的波動碰觸了翗爾的嗅覺。

「你怎麼受傷了？」

「沒有啦！是跌倒而已，跌倒～」

雷恩扯出了一抹笑容，這笑容一看就知道事情不是他所說的那樣，不單純。

「跌倒？」

翗爾不可置信，擺出懷疑的表情，跌倒竟然可以有這麼大，這麼平整的傷口？！

是跌倒水溝裡還是怎樣…？不過怎樣，也太荒謬了。

夏蘭看情況不對，趕緊出聲替雷恩解圍。

「啊，事情是這樣的。我買水果回來的路上不小心撞到他，然後他就跌倒，撞到

旁邊的攤子，所以才會受傷的。」

「嗯，事情就是這樣。」

翗爾沒好氣的看了夏蘭一眼道：「那…撞到獸，可以把自己的肚子給撞出這麼平

整的傷口…你也算古今第一奇獸了…。」

「這…這…我……」


「等你們想好再叫我吧！我要睡一下。」

『我的天，這傢伙什麼時候變這麼機靈了！』夏蘭在心中吶喊。

翗爾將身子轉向窗口，背朝著雷恩和夏蘭，嘴角露出了一絲微笑。

========================================

黑影看著手中的血腥照片，沉默許久。

「知道是誰幹的了嗎？」

「當然囉！不然你以為我這行混假的？」

另一黑影從懷裡拿出個牛皮紙袋，扔了過去。

「真沒想到他身邊會有人保護呢！」

黑影向後靠去，椅子發出了嘰嘰聲。

「你能解決吧？以及最主要的目的…那條項鍊。」

「這是當然的，別忘了我們說好報酬啊！」

語畢，只見那個黑影念了串咒語，地板上瞬間出了一道魔法陣，一陣閃光之後消

失不見。

「竟敢殺害我的寶貝寵物…我要你們血債血還！」

詭異的笑聲充滿了整個周圍…。


待續…

----------


## 藍颯斯

首先~這章多登場了兩名新角色~

不過年齡有給我做些變異..

(似乎性格也是?!)

亞倩的話~就直接以黑狼姿態出現囉...

還請原諒~囧


==================

之七 黑暗中的「客人」



靜謐的夜晚，繁星與明月點亮了原本一無所有的黑夜，

遍布的星群聚在一起，一條銀色的河高掛天際，不時閃耀，

偶爾陣陣銀絲劃過天際，殘留一道細細的圓弧，接著消失不見。

柔白的銀白月光灑滿了整個大地，即使在沒有路燈照射的地區，視線仍然清晰，

清楚地可見略浮在物體之後的影。

夜蟲不斷的低鳴、高鳴，如鋼琴鍵聲般跳躍、飛舞著，

恰似合出了一首命運交響曲，為這寧靜的夜裡多添上一絲熱鬧的氣息。 

「我說…你們要在這待多久啊？你們的傷口應該已經好的差不多了不是嗎？」

聲音從醫院的其中一扇窗口傳出。

「我大概就這幾天吧！還有些事要做。」

夏蘭翻著手中的雜誌，頭也沒抬的回答。

將視線轉移到雷恩身上，只見他手持水果刀，坐在椅子上削著蘋果，

真不愧是自己一個人生活，他手上的蘋果皮一圈圈被削下，而且沒斷掉過！

約過幾秒，雷恩放下手中的刀和水果，站起身來緩緩走到床邊，

從口袋裡拿出一條項鍊，上面掛著一塊藍水晶，精緻的刻面經過燈光反射更是耀

眼，襯托出水晶的美。

「這是你最重要的東西，我不能收。」

雷恩把水晶塞到了翗爾的手中。

「為什麼不能？這東西是我的，我有權力把它送給誰吧？」

翗爾聽雷恩這樣一說，便馬上反駁，這是對他來說最有價值的禮物呀。

「你知道嗎？當時我發現倒下的你的時候，你的手一直緊緊握著你胸前的這塊水

晶。所以我想，這東西對你來說一定很重要，即使丟了性命也要保護的重要東

西，所以請你好好保管。它也許是你恢復記憶的關鍵之一。」

雷恩換了口氣，掛上了笑容：「就算你真的要送我，等我幫你找回記憶之後再送

我吧！」

「什麼？！幫我？我才不要連累你，我自己可以………唔！」

翗爾話還沒說完，就被雷恩摀住了嘴巴。

夜空中飄散著幾朵雲，遮住了天空中的明月，大地瞬時黯淡了不少。

「噓！別出聲！」

雷恩對夏蘭使了眼色，夏蘭會意的點了點頭，迅速把燈關上，

房裡剎時一片漆黑。

翗爾將嘴巴上的手拿下，大口大口的吸著氣，差點以為自己要窒息了。

喘著氣，用氣音問道「呼…呼…怎麼了…？這麼突然…。」

「似乎有不速之客來了。」夏蘭同以氣音回答。


下一秒，一道黑影出現在窗邊，沒有獸知道他是怎麼上來的，這邊可是十一樓耶…

這時，原本失去月光的大地又再次亮了起來，月亮又重新展露顏面。

在窗口的生物，竟是一匹黑狼！

他不斷的低吼，眼神散發著恐怖的視線，彷彿只要跟他對上眼便會被吞噬。

接著，又有一個影子躍了上來。

「唉呀，找到了呢！真的沒死耶！亞倩乖呀，等等回去請你吃好的。」

聲音聽起來夾帶著細細童音，約莫十三歲，有著雪白光晰的毛皮，右眼擁有金黃

色細細的瞳孔，左眼則沒有張開。穿著一件灰白色的上衣及棕色皮褲，左手拿著

一根似於拐杖的木製物體。是一隻白色貓獸人。

他摸著黑狼的頭，黑狼舒服低彎下身，發出了咕嚕嚕的撒嬌聲。原本那兇惡的眼

神也早已消失。


「你是…誰？」翗爾瑟縮在雷恩的懷裡，他總覺得前面這兩獸非常危險，

身體止不住顫抖。

「大哥哥你忘了我嗎？」

白貓人神色有些失望的看著翗爾，讓翗爾直發冷汗，寒毛都豎起來了。

「沒關係，反正我也沒做過自我介紹。」

貓人重新換上笑容。接著將手指向自己：「我，叫做修藍特，而他叫做藍亞倩，

是我的好夥伴哦！」

「對了，能不能把那條項鍊給我呢？」

修藍特伸出食指，指向翗爾緊握在手中的藍水晶項鍊。

「你要拿來幹什麼？這條項鍊有什麼用處嗎？」

「我也不知道呢，反正我只是受獸之託，把項鍊帶回去而已，其他怎樣都與我無

關。」

「如果我說不呢？」雷恩悄悄的將左手伸到身後，握住劍柄，伺機而動。

「這樣啊…亞倩，交給你囉！」

黑狼眼神瞬間銳利了起來，弓起了身子，彷彿用眼神就可以將對手撕開，

身上散發著奇怪的氣場。

一瞬，黑狼朝翗爾撲了過去。

同時，修藍特已經出現在雷恩身後，扣住了雷恩的手腕，讓他無法拔劍，

整個動作一氣呵成。沒有獸看清楚他是什麼時候移動的。

眼看銳利的尖牙，已近在咫尺！


就在尖牙要襲上翗爾時，一道光影瞬間把黑狼給打飛，而修藍特也遭受到了攻擊。

不過動態視力絕佳的他，並沒有受到直接傷害，成功擋下。

夏蘭出現在他們的中間，一手一個。

「我說，把別獸給遺忘是種很不禮貌的事哦！」

夏蘭的手環閃著刺眼的光芒，原本黑暗的房間被這種光線所攏罩，

眼眸開始轉成血紅色。

戰鬥───開始了！

待續…

----------


## 藍颯斯

之八　覺醒（上）


「你是…夏…蘭？」

翗爾瞪大著眼，眼前的這位褐色毛皮，跟以往翗爾所認識的夏蘭大為不同，

雖然外型都一樣，但是，那眼神…彷彿完全變了個獸。

「是啊，我是夏蘭沒錯，不過以這種型態，你應該是第一次看見吧？還請多指教呢。」

夏蘭回頭看了翗爾一眼，露出微笑。

一瞬，翗爾似乎看見了另外一個夏蘭的影子，擁有著如天空般清澈藍眸的夏蘭，重疊在一起。

「唉呀！我都把你給忘了呢。」

「果然你是最危險的啊～」

修藍特的語氣聽起來很不在乎，用輕蔑的眼神看著血紅瞳孔的夏蘭。

「金‧夏蘭。不，現在稱呼你為幻獸狼是不是更好呢？」

「你這傢伙！」夏蘭左腳一跨，只見一個黑色的影痕瞬間消失，出現在修藍特身後，朝他的脖子給予一記手刀。

「對了對了，我想起來了。你也是任務目標之一呢！」

修藍特臉上依然掛著微笑，右手往脖子後方抓住了夏蘭的手刀，頭連回都沒有回。

夏蘭左膝一抬，打算以膝蓋給予他重擊，只見修藍特往右手邊移動一小步，

攻擊便完全撲了個空。可怕的是，修藍特並沒有回頭，依然是以背對著夏蘭。

「可惡！」　

夏蘭俯身，以左手為支撐重心，身體凌空飛了起來，雙腳以迅雷不及掩耳的速度掃向修藍特。

修藍特將跩住夏蘭的手鬆開，接著一記小跳，躍上了窗邊。

強勁的踢記撲了個空，換來了一記強烈的空氣捲動，病房內的玻璃物品承受不住

這股強勁的氣流，破個粉碎。

「這邊太窄囉，我們去外面打吧！」

「正有此意。」

修藍特從窗邊跳了下去，夏蘭跟著他的動作，走向了窗口。

「夏…夏蘭！」

聲音從夏蘭的身後傳了出來。

「小…小心一點！」

翗爾的眼神充滿了恐懼，身子依然顫抖個不停。

「我會的。雷恩，好好保護翗爾啊，那隻黑狼就交給你了。」

雷恩點了點頭，雙手把翗爾摟的更緊了。

＊　＊　＊

夜風吹過大地，捲起了片片落葉及沙塵。

修藍特臉上依然掛著笑容，雪白的毛皮在月光下變成了銀白色。

夏蘭手環上的光芒已經退散，淡淡的浮出一層狼型紋樣。

「你說我是目標之一，是怎麼一回事？」

「打贏我，再告訴你吧！」

修藍特收起了笑容，左眼緩緩的睜開。

跟右眼的金黃色形成了強烈對比，銀灰色的眼眸中，看不到任何一絲的焦距。

修藍特的周圍呈現了無重力狀態，許多小石子與落葉圍繞在他的四周。

「能力－發動！」

左眼完全張開，周圍的小石子紛紛落了下來，下一秒，一道裂痕筆直朝夏蘭襲去。

夏蘭縱身跳起，定神後發現修藍特已不在剛剛那。

「你在看哪邊呢？」

冷冷的聲音從夏蘭背後傳出，莞爾，夏蘭被擊落，滑行了數公尺遠，產生了沙霧，

地上出現一道滑行後所殘留下來的痕跡。

夏蘭站起身，向旁吐了一口血，右腳尖一蹬，原地只留下一道黑色的殘影，

繞到了修藍特的身後，彈出手中的爪子，朝修藍特的背部狠狠的抓下。

〝咻！〞，就當爪子距離修藍特只剩下零點幾毫米時，修藍特已經消失不見，

重新出現在夏蘭身後。

『好快…』夏蘭驚覺。

修藍特左手一抬，朝夏蘭的頸椎重重的打下一棍，來不及防禦，身子如隕石般墜

入沙地，砸出了一個大坑洞，沙霧又再次瀰漫了起來。

「這樣就結束了。」

修藍特緩緩的從空中降落，接著雙手握住了木杖，雙眼閉上，嘴裡開始念出一長

串的咒語，諾大的藍色魔法陣，在修藍特的腳下開始成形。

紅色的光影漸漸圍繞住修藍特手上的木杖，魔法陣內的文字一個接著一個的灌入

了修藍特的身體。

這時沙霧中，傳來了細微的聲音。

「構想───初調。」

修藍特張開了眼，有些錯愕的看著眼前的沙幕。

『不會吧，玩得太過火了…我得快一點。』

修藍特趕緊閉上眼睛，繼續唱誦著咒語。

「質量───同步。」

大地突然颳起了一陣大風，把一直消散不去的沙幕給吹了開。

魔法陣內的最後一個文字，灌入了修藍特的體內，瞬時發出了強烈的紅色閃光。

「契，與熾共生───燼！」

修藍特手中的木杖，瞬間竄出一尾炎龍，撲向了深不見底的大坑洞。

「實體───具象化！」

待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

強大的中立法師？
還是根本就是反派？
這樣一對比 更覺得藍藍強大了……
果然這就是單走文路之人的力量？
嗯 藍藍加油~

----------


## 藍颯斯

其實

現在的翗爾什麼都不會~

只有被保護的份- -~

不過後期那塊水晶會賜予他神奇的力量(?!

以目前的觀點

修藍特和藍亞倩是反派的沒有錯~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

(以下出自於YXXXX程式的對話)

LanSaS: 還真想看看你的照片呀～

S.J 幻獸: = =

叮咚！有人在家嗎～～

LanSaS: －-.

LanSaS: 讓我看吧～（伸爪

S.J 幻獸: 看我把你的腳爪給咬下來

LanSaS: －-

LanSaS: 哪有這麼暴力

LanSaS: 反正我們住這麼近　有機會的～

S.J 幻獸: 藍颯斯出現在下蘭的面前，兩匹狼的距離不過一呎，牠們相互對峙了幾秒。接著夏蘭便向藍颯斯衝去，連反應都來不及，一瞬間，見到一隻血爪甩到了空中。 藍颯斯的前爪立刻被夏蘭咬了下來，扔到空中。 

LanSaS: 藍颯斯忍著痛，伸出了另外一隻沒被咬斷的手，朝夏蘭的脖子襲了過去，瞬間一道血泉噴灑出來，透過陽光的折射，那血紅色更加鮮豔。一顆狼的頭顱就這樣跟身體脫節，滾到了藍颯斯的腳邊。　　好　你輸了

S.J 幻獸: 忽然一道黑影閃過，藍颯斯忽然吃痛，向旁邊倒去。原本應該已經被咬斷脖子死了的夏蘭， 出現在藍颯斯的身後，而地上的屍體正在逐漸的化成泡沫消散在空中。 

「你以為我是誰？要是我不擅用自己的能力，那可真是太對不起我自己了。」夏蘭低頭看著趴在地上的藍颯斯，高傲的將腳爪壓在牠身上。


LanSaS: 「你…！」藍颯斯被夏蘭當成了踏腳石，滿肚的委屈、憤怒持續不斷上升。「你別太小看人了！」語畢，藍颯斯胸前的水藍色水晶項鍊發出了刺眼的白光，一道白光衝向天際。夏蘭被這股衝擊彈到了九霄雲外。藍颯斯緩緩的站起身子，身體四周出現了淡藍色的四方體牆壁，完全的封閉外來的一切攻擊，斷肢也竟開始再生！

(待續...)

----------


## 藍颯斯

之九 覺醒（下）

「實體───具象化！」

一道白光瞬間從坑底衝向天際，周圍剎時宛如白晝般的明亮。

修藍特所召喚出來的燼（炎龍），與白光正面抵抗，兩邊不分上下，

強大的兩股力量互相碰撞著，引發了強烈的風壓，方圓數百公尺受到戰火的波及，

只剩下光禿禿的一片。

過沒多久，白色光柱慢慢變小，最後化為一絲細線，消失殆盡。

燼遭受到強大的衝擊，也漸漸退為魔法文字，流回原處，

修藍特手中的木杖也不再散發火光，魔法陣也慢慢消失。


修藍特的神情有些錯愕，第一次、這還是第一次有獸能跟燼打到不分上下。

不過這股打擊並沒有持續太久，下一秒，修藍特的臉上又恢復笑容。

「不錯呀！真不愧是幻獸狼，看來完全覺醒了呢！」


夏蘭從坑底跳了上來，身上滿是傷口，左肩被銳利的尖石狠狠刺穿，仍不斷滴著

鮮血。低著頭，緩緩地向修藍特走去，右手似乎拿著某樣物品，跟地面接觸摩擦

發出了刺耳的音頻。



夜晚的天空，此時已沒有了月光，也沒有了星群，大地只剩下路燈所產生的零落光點，

忽地，一道藍色電光從天空閃過，緊接而來的是震耳欲聾的雷聲，

雨，如泄洪般的降下。


兩獸距離只剩下五公尺，夏蘭停下了腳步，頭依然沒有抬起。

雨水，正洗滌著他的傷口。夏蘭緩緩的抬起頭，瞳色居然又變了！

藍和紅以漩渦狀纏繞在一起，中心點成了紫色。

右臉頰上的灰色Ｎ字毛髮，邊緣竟浮出淺淺金光，手環上原本只略浮一隻狼型紋樣，

如今，整隻以完整的浮現出來。

夏蘭舉起了右手，擁有著流線型般的弧度，金屬色的光澤，在雨的敲擊下，

發出了異常清脆的聲響。

一把小太刀，刀深刻畫著一隻跟手環相同形狀的狼紋樣，

刀柄處則有一個金色的〝幻〞字。

然而，此時夏蘭的表情，卻好平靜…彷彿不管之後發生什麼事，都會欣然接受，

跟前一個擁有殺氣的眼神大為不同。


兩獸對峙了數十秒，須臾，一道電光落在兩獸中間。之後，雙方同時間跨出第一步，

原地只留下了一抹黑色殘影，接著隱約可見兩道黑影的移動，一瞬一瞬。

那是肉眼跟不上的速度了，以及武器碰撞著，所產生的花火。

＊　＊　＊

雷恩抬起右腳向右一踏，藉由左腳所掃出的圓弧，帶動了全身的重心，

側空翻了一圈。

然而因為雨水所產生的滯留力，身體上還是慢了一步，

銳利的爪子在雷恩手臂上劃下了三道爪痕，血瞬時噴灑了出來。

雖然如此，但他並沒有吃痛而鬆手。

「雷恩，夠了！你不要再管我了！你快點逃！」

翗爾在雷恩的懷裡不停掙扎，拍打。

「我拒絕！」雷恩斬釘截鐵。

「就如同你一樣。我不想在一個人了………」雷恩用著好溫柔的眼神看著翗爾。

後面那句話幾乎是用聽不到的聲音………。

雨水打落在兩獸的臉頰上，冷和熱，兩著中和過後…滑落……。


黑狼又重新朝兩獸撲了過來，雷恩立刻將翗爾向上一拋，

雙手伸至腰後抽出兩把火焰型狀的匕首，將之組裝在一起，接著往地面一插，

整個身體凌空飛起，藉由匕首當成圓心，讓自己的雙腳順勢畫了一圓。

黑狼反應不及，掉進了攻擊圈，〝嗷！〞，被狠狠踢了一下，

向後飛行好幾公尺遠，撞上了遠方的大樹。

將黑狼踢飛之後的雷恩重新站穩身子，然後雙手一開，安全接住拋上去的〝物體〞，

「………………」翗爾的心臟還在撲通撲通的跳，很慶幸自己還活著。再怎麼說，

這種打法也太亂來了吧？而且還無預警…。

雷恩將翗爾放了下來，彎下身拔起了剛剛插在地上的匕首。

「在這裡等我…」雷恩給了翗爾一個溫柔的笑容，接著不等他的回答，

躍向剛剛黑狼飛去的位置。



「應該就在這附近了…。」雷恩按著剛剛被抓出的傷口，

來到了黑狼摔落的位置。

來到一棵大樹面前，眼前的景象令他倒吸一口涼氣。

樹幹中間，有四個動物的腳印，沒錯，那動物正是狼，而可怕的是，這腳印上正燃著火焰。

「雨水也澆不熄的…地獄火。」

瞬間，一道高溫朝雷恩後方逼近。雷恩猛然趴下，原本的樹上又多了三道附著火焰的爪痕。

雷恩回過頭，看見剛剛那隻被自己踢飛的黑狼，四肢正被火焰包覆，騰在空中！

＊　＊　＊

修藍特抬起左手的木杖，在空中畫下一個五芒星，接著手一揮，

發出數道冰箭，朝夏蘭射了過去。

夏蘭舉起右手的小太刀，揮動了幾下，冰箭瞬間瓦解。

接著夏蘭又向前走了幾步，下一秒，身影消失在原地。

修藍特臉上不再掛著笑容，反而咬緊了牙關。

他完全沒有想到，完全的覺醒，竟然能讓能力上升這麼多！

但是整體上，他還是有勝算。左眼天生失明的他，卻讓其他感官器官上升數倍，

這對他來說，是最大的優勢，而且，要打贏完全覺醒的幻獸狼，只剩下那招法術了…

修藍特將雙眼閉了起來，聽著雨水落下的聲音，讀取著滴落在花草樹木的聲音波長，

將這些聲音波長排除，就可以隱約感覺到另外一股不規則的波長，因此，

可以準確的分析出那個正在高速移動的物體所移動的路徑，

以及預測他下一步會是哪個方向。

修藍特將手中的木杖高高舉起，雙眼一閉，開始唱誦咒語。

「al pol da sil mo gehg ddes kus lig d ereb paol dic fiddeu………….」

這時，夏蘭改變了移動路徑，瞬到放下戒備的修藍特面前，舉起手中的刀，

朝其頭頂揮下。

修藍特輕退一步，刀鋒掠過鼻頭───沒有砍重，仍然繼續詠唱著。

「soll biw os daph ca hhck ru da chi mel iil ku ma…………..」

修藍特的身旁，浮上一個綠色魔法陣，隨著咒語的唱誦，魔法陣的公式逐漸完成。

「構想───初調。」

夏蘭的左手出現一把長矛的光影，那光影吸收了附近的空氣離子，

接著逐漸膨脹。

「質量───同步，實體───具象化！」

光影瞬時散開，出現了一把金屬製成的長矛，這是和雷恩交戰時的同樣一把。


夏蘭左手舞著矛，右手揮著小太刀，戳、斬、刺、擊、劈、砍、削………猛烈的攻擊中，

連不太可能躲過的死角，都被修藍特以微米的差距躲開，

綠色魔法陣內的公式已將近完成，但修藍特的神情似乎有些不對勁，

臉上似乎流溢著痛苦。

『我的天…這麼大的陣…難道他想要把這裡炸了？這裡方圓百里的範圍都會變成廢墟啊！』

夏蘭查覺到不對勁，開口喊道。「喂！快停下來啊！你想把自己也給轟了嗎？」

修藍特已被魔法陣包圍，身體浮在綠色魔法陣當中，聽不到任何的聲音。

『該死的東西！希望一切來的及！』夏蘭雙手一攤，兩把武器閃出一道白光之後便消失，

雙眼閉上，之後，雙手輕輕靠在一起，掌心朝外。

「架設───起步。」

「構想───初調。」

「連結───鎖定。」

「能量增加───最大化。」

「質量───同步。」

「形體───強化。」

「oo dia ias bui fpor raw whah poal iil min duipoh！」

綠色魔法陣瞬間閃出耀眼的光芒，修藍特雙眼睜開，但瞳孔內已看不到任何的焦距………

「契終，毀。與全共生，以吾眾───滅！！！」

「實體───具象化！！！」

待續………

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十  禁忌術

*「滅，之所以被列為禁術之一，是因為施術者本身的意識，會被這股強大的力量所吞噬………。」*

= = = = = = = = = =

一道高溫朝雷恩後方逼近。雷恩猛然趴下，原本的樹上又多了三道附著火焰的爪痕。 

雷恩回過頭，看見剛剛那隻被自己踢飛的黑狼，四肢正被火焰包覆，騰在空中！

剎時四目相交，只見黑狼的瞳孔一下放大，一下縮小………。

突然感覺時間的流動變得好慢、好慢…。

周圍雨水落下的速度，感覺就像是用錄影帶的慢速度播放，

甚至可以清楚數出雨滴的數量。

一滴如石頭般大小的雨滴，落在雷恩的武器上，接著分散成一圈，濺起水花，

接著，再擴散…。

此時黑狼卻用正常的速度，踱向雷恩，慘白的利牙慢慢靠近。

雷恩驚覺到，想躲開，但身體上的速度就如同身旁的雨水一般………。

尖牙，慢慢貼上雷恩的脖子。

血，緩緩的流了出來。

瞬間，遠方傳來一震巨響，兩道光束衝向天際，一白一青。

就在同時，周圍恢復了原本的速度，雷恩一臉錯愕的看著前方的黑狼，

手下意識撫上脖子。

『剛剛的是…幻覺……』脖子上並沒有出血，也沒有齒痕，

但卻傳來一陣陣的麻痺感。

黑狼正扭頭看著遠方的強光，絲毫沒有去理會雷恩。

突然，黑狼的後腿燃起了更大的火焰，接著雙腳一蹬，往強光的地方躍去，

黑色身影很快的就跟黑幕重疊，除了四肢散發的火光，依然清晰可見。

而那火焰，在空中殘留沒多久，便消失不見。

『那邊…到底發生了什麼事………？』

脖子上傳來的麻痺感還沒退去，撐著樹木，朝翗爾所在處緩緩走去。

＊　＊　＊

「契終，毀。與全共生，以吾眾───滅！！！」 

「實體───具象化！！！」

兩道光束瞬間衝向天際，黑色的天空被這兩種光芒染成了怪異的色彩，白綠相交。

巨大的光影，包覆著兩獸。

一道巨大的白色門出現在夏蘭面前。

「可惡！是關著的！哪裡出錯了嗎？」夏蘭重新閉上眼，重新分析著程序。　


圍繞在修藍特身旁的綠色巨型魔法陣內的公式文字，忽地一口氣衝了出來，

數萬個魔法文字圍繞在一起，幻化為一條青龍。

修藍特的雙眼已無神，輕輕的將左手的木杖稍稍放下，接著用盡全力向上扔去，

抬起了右手，伸出中指和食指，在天空中先是畫了一圓，

接著在圓內迅速畫下一道六芒星。

紫色的魔法陣在空中浮了出來，下一秒，剛剛拋上的木杖瞬間穿過紫色魔法陣的中央，

垂直插進地面，強光剎那炸了開來。

青龍慢慢睜開眼睛，鮮綠的鱗片被強光所折射，一閃一閃。

紫色魔法陣緩緩的浮向空中，在青龍嘴邊停了下來。

接著青龍將嘴張開，一顆紫色球狀物凝聚、變大。

修藍特右腳一跨，拔起了深陷在土中的木杖，接著咬破自己的手指，

血，滴落在地面，又畫成一圈。舉起木杖，畫下了奇怪的文字，

血瞬間形成一道紅色魔法陣，升到了半空中，與剛剛紫色魔法陣互相平行。

青龍口中的球狀物，立刻變大好幾倍，紫色的波動，外層還流動著紅色的氣流，

球體的周圍甚至產生了一絲絲空間扭曲所產生的細縫。



突然，修藍特大喝一聲，用力地將木杖插進地面，

莞爾，修藍特的身體就像被抽乾了所有的氣力，向前倒下。

青龍也因此化為一道細光，消失不見。天空中青色的光芒也漸漸消失，

取而代之的則是球體散發出的詭異暗光。

球體失去了青龍的支撐，重力加速度向下墜去。

「微調───完成。」

「境界之門───開啟！！！」

原本矗立在夏蘭眼前的白色大門緩緩打開，發出了刺耳的〝嗄〞聲。

但是以現在這種角度，是沒辦法讓球體順利墜入這扇門內，

唯有重新分解，再組成，讓門以〝躺著〞的方式，才有可能將這球體送入門中。

但，這樣一來，修藍特也會因此跟著墜入門內，進而被那顆球體轟的屍骨無存。

夏蘭沒有辦法抉擇，猶豫不決……雖說是敵人，但畢竟還是個孩子啊！


就在此時，一道黑影從天空往下奔來。

沒錯，是用奔的。四肢上的火焰讓他能夠在半空中站立，

那種火，正是傳說中的「地獄火」。

夏蘭定神一看，正是那隻黑狼───藍亞倩。

亞倩向下俯去，一口咬住修藍特的衣領，接著順勢往上甩到自己背上，

整個動作絲毫不拖泥帶水，躍上了空中。

夏蘭見狀，趕緊將雙手朝向大門。

希望，還來的及………。

………………………………………。

下一秒，巨大的球體垂直墜入地面，岩石瞬間被炸爛，碎石被震的到處亂竄，

巨大的能量向外擴散，炸開，一直延伸，直到地平線………。

一切…都被毀滅了……………


待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

自殺性爆炸?
不過 黑狼浪很忠實啊~
爆炸吧 爆炸吧 讓那個紫球爆炸吧~(核爆)
==========================
藍藍 你那天要的圖圖 芬畫好草稿了 你說吧 要不要改~
不改 芬就去PS了~
以下……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




這個既是翗爾也是你哦~
篡改了項鏈和圖騰 不好意思……
不過 狼人比想象中的難畫……

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 爆炸吧 爆炸吧 讓那個紫球爆炸吧~(核爆)


意外的跟夏蘭說過的有些重疊－　－～

夏蘭：好棒～一切都毀了。

既然都毀了～

那就索性把待續改成ｅｎｄ吧！（（喂！

不過初章到此結束是真的～

要邁向次章啦！

=======================


TO:芬



圖好帥啊ＸＤ～

整個超級喜歡的說～（炸飛

圖騰和水晶改了不要緊～

反正～

人設跟獸設本來就有些不同（？

今天早上我也才剛完成獸設～

有貼在　翔的委託單我就是帥　系列那裡面～

可以去看看～ＸＤ～
　
可以的話～不曉得能不能請芬芬幫我把圖騰改一下這樣。。

因為圖騰就像是胎記～代表著一個獸

好看好看好看！

圖叼走ＸＤ～

----------


## 藍颯斯

次章 

之一　千鈞一髮

夏蘭見狀，趕緊將雙手朝向大門。 

希望，還來的及………。 

………………………………………。 

下一秒，巨大的球體垂直墜入地面，岩石瞬間被炸爛，碎石被震的到處亂竄， 

巨大的能量向外擴散，炸開，一直延伸，直到地平線………。 

一切…都被毀滅了…………… 


====================================

夏蘭跌坐在地上，大口大口的喘著氣，

手環上的狼型紋樣已經退去，散發著原本的銀色金屬光澤。

瞳色也漸漸流回原本清澈的藍。

『看來會有好一段時間不能使用力量了…』夏蘭抬起右手，對著金屬環自言自語。

突然一陣天旋地轉，意識漸行漸遠。〝趴！〞，夏蘭呈現〝太〞字型，倒臥在翠綠的草皮上。

====================================

「重新分解－－－轉移。」

「設定座標，514632741,323459196,319776436。」

「物質重新組合－－－構成！！！」

就在球體距離地板只剩下不到幾公分，矗立在夏蘭眼前的白色大門變成光點逐漸消失，

迅速在球體落下的座標上重新組合。球體就這樣直直墜入夏蘭所創造的另個次元。

爆炸後所產生的強大引力，險些把夏蘭和在空中的兩獸給吸了進去，

要不是夏蘭及時將次元門關閉，這裡肯定會和廢墟無兩樣。

藍亞倩在空中，向夏蘭點了一下頭，接著便躍向遠處，直至一個黑點，消失。

「物質分解，構成－－－還原！」夏蘭將雙手朝向天空，身體散出白光，朝四面八方飛去。

原本的樹木花草，重新長了出來，一切又和之前無異狀，一點也沒留下激烈打鬥過後的痕跡。

夏蘭體力已經透支，雙腳不聽使喚跌坐在地上，接著，昏了過去。

＊　＊　＊



翗爾坐在草地上，看著離這邊有小段距離的天空。

從剛剛開始，天空就閃著一些很怪異的光芒，且刮著強大的風。讓他不免有些擔心大家…

「大家…怎麼還不回來…」翗爾垂下耳朵，附近只有黑暗…連蟲鳴聲都聽不到………。

接著，遠處有個獸影緩緩的走了過來，雙腳無力的拖著地，響起了草皮悉蘇聲。

沒幾步之後，向前倒下。

翗爾耳朵豎了起來，視線掃向四周，那身影…是雷恩！

「雷恩！你怎麼了！」翗爾急急地奔了過去，眼淚都快急出來了。

雙手拉起雷恩的身子，大力的晃著…

「你別晃…。我沒事…只是，身體很麻………你的身體借我靠一下吧………。」

雷恩微微睜開眼，手撫著翗爾的臉頰。

「你…又哭了啊……還真是愛哭呢……。」

手，滑落。

「雷恩！！！」

眼淚像瀑布般，嘩啦嘩啦的流過臉頰，雙手不停的大力晃著倒在自己懷中的犬獸人。

「你不能死啊！！！」

「雷啊！」

「我不是說讓我睡一下嗎…」

雷恩又微微的睜開眼，露出苦笑，接著雙眼又闔上了。

翗爾愣住，接著，自己笑了一下。

「嗯…好好睡吧。」

倚靠著樹，雷恩睡在翗爾的腿上，臉上流出安然的笑容。

接著，翗爾體力也不堪負荷，視線開始模糊。眼皮，垂了下來。

＊　＊　＊

大地慢慢明亮起來，第一道光芒射進樹林，

葉片上的露珠閃著微微的光亮，宛如寶石般的耀眼，遍布了整座樹林。

清脆悅耳的鳥鳴，在樹上來去紛飛。

有些飛下樹，在草皮上尋著找美味的食物；

有些不怕生的停在了兩獸的身旁，歪著頭看著他們，不停著啾啾叫響。

雷恩先是緊閉一下雙眼，接著清澈的瞳孔慢慢展露出來。

雷恩慢慢從地上爬了起來，看著翗爾安穩的睡著，露出微笑。

拔出了匕首，在地上寫下一些字，接著不發聲響的轉身，緩緩離去。

----------


## 芬里尔

啊~ 初章結束了啊~
雷恩大要跑到哪裏去呢？
不過 藍藍你好喜歡哭啊~（被PIA
芬好想早點出現~
============================
突然發現 寫別人的文章很快樂……（炸
最近 芬在對芬出場之後的劇情亂編 而且編地很HIGH這樣……（核爆
明天私訊給藍藍吧~（時間不確定 請勿相信……
好像有點搶飯碗的意味……（被PIA
============================
搜索LanSAS 他說找不到…… 囧
芬只會用QQ……
藍藍 教芬……
或者藍藍點芬的MSN？ 在下面的工具欄裏……

----------


## 藍颯斯

雷恩跑去哪呢~

請看VCR~((被踹

呃...((爬回來

明天就會知道啦XD~

犬族可是擁有跟狼族能夠媲美的嗅覺能力呢~

甚至高過(?

====================

已經ADD芬囉~

不曉得有沒有看到而以

----------


## 阿翔

話說…
翔一直也沒有發現大大開始寫文章了啊!!!!!!!!!!!
麻煩來把翔毆飛吧…
今天終於發現大大的文章了啊…
好像還沒有翔的出現？
大大不會真的把惡角讓翔做了吧…
這沒關系，
總之不要死就行…
大大寫了那麼多…
翔居然…
真是很對不起啊…
話說角色也出現了不少，
真的很想知道那個「大王」是不是翔 *（炸）*
就這樣，
期待下一章~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 犬族可是擁有跟狼族能夠媲美的嗅覺能力呢~


乾脆講都是犬屬吧 冏 

另外

翔就是(消音)啊。

恩，沒辦法，尚未解禁，不過想應該就知道翔是誰了。XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

次章 之二　打獵


熾熱的太陽，熱能流到了我的身上，伴隨著耳邊〝熱鬧〞的小東西，

讓我不得不從睡夢中甦醒。我的眉頭先是深索了一下，接著緩緩逐開。

幾隻鳥兒正停在我的肩和頭上，當成大樹似的跳來躍去，

牠們擁有著一頭火紅色的羽毛，身體藍白相交，翅膀有些不同，

不像一般的鳥兒只擁有一對翅膀，牠們擁有的是兩對潔白如雪的翅膀，

乍看之下就像是個小天使，從天堂來到了凡間。在這片綠光林海的樹林裡更是顯得耀眼。

牠們啾啾叫響，每一隻所擁有的音色都不太一樣。

不一樣，每隻音色卻都相當好聽悅耳，猶如風鈴般的美妙。

若同時鳴了起來，就好像在聆聽一首由鳥兒們所撰寫的樂章。讓這片樹林更是添加許多朝晨的活力。


不過，好奇怪，雷恩去哪了呢？

我緩緩的站起身，突然，從雙腳竄來一股麻痺感，讓我站不穩，不得不撐著樹木，

沒想到我昨天竟然就直接坐著睡著了…，但是每次，只要有雷恩在身邊，

就會有種很安心，很舒服的感覺………。

待段時間，雙腳的麻痺感漸漸散去，我拍了拍黏在屁股和尾巴上的雜草落葉，

視線掃過周圍。

翠綠的草地中，就在我正前方不遠處，插著一把火紅色的東西，

太陽光照射在上，反射出來的刺眼光芒直達我的眼內。下意識的瞇起眼睛。

一把擁有紅色的劍身，形狀是火焰型的匕首，就這樣插在土地裡。

我認得這把匕首，這是雷恩隨身攜帶的武器，寸步不離。但，如今怎會在這邊呢？

『難道雷恩他…遇到了什麼不測？！』

我趕緊跑了過去，發現匕首龐的一顆石頭，上面刻了一些字。




> 翗：
> 　　我有點事離開一下下，你就先用這把匕首，到附近找東西吃吧！別亂跑，我很快回來！


「什麼跟什麼嘛…要去哪裡也不帶我去！」也許我是在鬧彆扭吧？

大力一腳將這塊石頭踢開，很不甘願的把匕首拔了起來，向前走去。

＊　＊　＊

「這是什麼爛樹林…什麼吃的都沒有嘛！」

我拖著沉重的腳步徘徊在樹林間，來回走了不下十幾遍…

別說兔子之類，就連可以吃的果實都沒有看到半顆…

連食物都要跟我做對嗎？

「啊！放棄了！」我已經餓到沒有力氣走路，更別說是繼續找食物…。

索性來到一顆大樹前坐下，微風，好涼啊！

昏昏沉沉……沉沉…………。

=========================

「原來你已經醒了。」

茂密的樹陰下，一道淡黃色的身影緩緩走了出來。

「是你啊。」

夏蘭大口的咬下手中的水果，邊應道。

「你要吃嗎？我還有一些。」

「不了。」雷恩走到旁邊，逕自的坐了下來。

「那隻貓人呢？」

「黑狼背著他跑了。」

「是嗎…」

「對啊！我都還沒有問到問題就讓他給跑了…。」

「哦…」

「嗯…」

「………」

「………」

接著是將近十分鐘的沉默，這十分鐘裡，感覺像是過了一世紀這麼的久。

只聽得見風吹樹葉的颯颯聲，以及悅耳的鳥鳴，

炙熱的太陽，依然散發著它的熱，偶爾會有幾陣從遠處傳來的微風拂過。

那風，是屬於伏的。很明顯的花香………。


「颯翗爾呢？」

夏蘭率先打破了這個持續十多分鐘的沉默，再不找個話題聊，可能連蜘蛛網都長出來了。

「應該還在我來這裡之前的那裡吧？」

「你把他一個獸丟在那？」

夏蘭的音調有些拉高，臉上的表情有些震驚。

「這裡很安全，沒有危險的野獸。而且，我有留一把匕首給他以及字條。

呃…那應該算是字條吧？啊，不重要。總之，我有跟他說『自己先去找吃的，

我很快回來。』這樣…。」

雷恩不解夏蘭為何變得如此激動，也不過就是想讓他多睡點，所以才不吵醒他…

也沒必要激動成這樣吧？

「是嗎…那就好。」夏蘭從激動中緩和了下來，接著繼續問：

「不過…你真的確定他還記得怎麼打獵嗎？對於一個連自己名字都忘記的獸來說…」

頓時，雷恩的嘴張的幾乎要比河馬還大，頭上方好像出現了三條線………。

＊　＊　＊

「你怎麼不早點提醒我！」

兩獸正以飛箭般的速度在枝頭上穿梭，隱約可見一道黃色的影子閃過，

以及跟在後面的另一道褐色影子。

「我怎麼會知道。」夏蘭聳聳肩，露出無奈的表情。這種事…誰會料想的到呢？


碧綠的草地上，隨著風逐漸低頭，一波過後，抬頭。

應該是全綠的草地，卻在一顆樹下有著一大片灰色的物體，顯得相當突兀。

乍看之下，像極了某種生命體，卻趴在那邊一動也不動。

「找到了，在那裡！」

兩獸雙雙跳了下去。

雷恩趕緊將灰色物體翻了過來，大力的晃著。

「翗爾，醒醒………哇！！」

一聲慘叫，驚動附近的鳥獸做散，許多鳥兒被這股音波嚇得落荒而逃，

遺落下了五彩繽紛的色彩，在空中周旋，緩緩降下。

「有食物了有食物了！！」

就當雷恩大力搖醒的瞬間，翗爾向前撲去，嘴裡狠狠咬著雷恩的肩膀不放，

雙眼變成了烤肉的型狀，口水嘩啦嘩啦的流。

「你在幹嘛！啊，好痛！翗爾你醒醒啊！喂！你不要一直在那邊笑，快來幫我啊！」

雷恩完全被翗爾撲倒在地，雙手擋也不是，放也不是………。

夏蘭則是笑到背都快要彎到地上去了。

＊　＊　＊

折騰了好一會兒，總算是把兩獸給分開了，不過雷恩的肩上因此出現了兩排相當〝新鮮〞的牙印。

「對不起…」翗爾把頭壓得很低，耳朵也都垂到快蓋在眼睛上了，

臉上因為尷尬而泛起了微微的紅暈。

「沒關係，是我不該把你留在這，該道歉的是我才對。」

雷恩揉著被咬疼的肩膀，嘴角露出一絲的苦笑。

此時的陽光，把三獸的影子拖的好長、好長…。

太陽準備落入地平線，大地被渲染成橘紅一大片，這時天空中的色彩相當美麗。

藍一片，紅一片，紫一片，澄一片，有些甚至混了在一起，鮮豔無比。

周圍也開始傳出微弱的蟲鳴。時間，已慢慢步入黑夜。


待續……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

===============KUSO==============================
「翗爾，醒醒………哇！！」

一聲慘叫，驚動附近的鳥獸做散，許多鳥兒被這股音波嚇得落荒而逃，

遺落下了五彩繽紛的色彩，在空中周旋，緩緩降下。

「好棒啊，......我好飢渴啊......」

就當雷恩大力搖醒翗爾的瞬間，翗爾向前撲去，不斷的用舌頭去舔雷恩的臉，

雙眼變成了烤肉的型狀，口水嘩啦嘩啦的流。

「你在幹嘛！啊！好...不要！翗爾你醒醒啊！喂！你不要一直在那邊笑，快來幫我啊！」

雷恩完全被翗爾撲倒在地，整個被翗爾不知道哪裡來的力量壓住，毫無招架之力………。

夏蘭則是在一旁看的觸目驚心，只見這個畫面實在是太難得，不過也實在是太噁心。

雷恩的臉已經被翗爾舔到像是剛洗完澡一樣，而翗爾不知道到底是把雷恩看成什麼，舔完了臉還不夠，逐漸往下面舔去......。

----------


## 阿翔

這一篇好笑！
「雙眼變成了烤肉的型狀」…
笑翻了…
他怎麼會認錯獸啊？
居然把同伴當成了烤肉…？
不過…

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說「型狀」寫錯字，
是這個「形」。*（炸飛）*

----------


## 藍颯斯

噴飯成分.....請注意XD"

======================


之三   拾獲？


〝咕嚕嚕～〞

翗爾的肚子正因為飢餓，發出抗議的聲響，接著是約過三秒的沉默，

雷恩和夏蘭還是忍不住放聲笑了出來。

該怎麼說呢…？其實這片樹林擁有很豐富的食物，不論是動物或是水果，

而翗爾忙了大半天卻什麼都找不到，某種程度上來說也很厲害了………。

此時的翗爾頭壓得很低很低，整顆頭都快貼到地面上，只差沒挖個洞把自己埋起來。

「今天晚餐，我幫你找吧！啊～笑到肚子好痛…。」

夏蘭總算是笑完，站了起來，撥了撥附在毛上的雜草。

「咦～真的嗎！」翗爾的頭抬了起來，臉上已沒有剛剛因為尷尬而泛有的紅暈。

雙手放在胸前，尾巴還因為開心而搖了兩下，眼睛放出了比平常多出１２０％的閃亮。

「呃，對啦！把你那眼神給收起…不要再閃了…。」

閃光太強，讓夏蘭不得不抬起手去抵擋這強烈的閃光攻勢。

「不過！」

夏蘭頓了一下。「你得負責起火的任務，去撿些木柴回來。」

「唔…？好麻煩的感覺，可以說不要嗎？」

翗爾把右手的食指放到嘴巴內，兩顆藍灰色的寶石眨啊眨，

比剛剛閃光攻勢的威力要高上一倍！

「我說你…是餓到短路還是精神分裂？可以說不啊，除非你想生吃。」

夏蘭冷冷的撇了翗爾一眼，閃光攻勢完全無效！

「雷恩啊，你要不要檢查一下他的腦袋？最好把他的眼睛綁起來，不然…呃………」

夏蘭邊說，邊朝雷恩的方向看去。片刻，夏蘭的頭上冒出好大一顆汗珠，話也說不下去了………。

雷恩正浮在由自己的血所積成的小血池，鼻血還不斷的一直噴，

嘴裡還不斷喃喃：「啊～好閃啊～這麼會這麼閃呢～～～………………。」

＊　＊　＊

「這就是…你撿的…木柴？」獸盯著翗爾肩上扛著的白色物體。

確切地說，是生物───一隻白狼。 

「翗爾，你想起來怎打獵了?」雷恩第一個找到另一種答案。 

「沒有啦！我只是看他躺在路邊，受很重傷的樣子，所以……」 

「所以你就撿回來給我們當晚餐？不錯啊，可以加菜了～」

夏蘭接上一句，並隨即戳了戳翗爾肩上的那隻。「嗯，肉很香的樣子……」 

「不、不是啦……」看夏蘭一副認真的樣子， 翗爾竟一時語塞……。


突然間，覺得肩上輕了好多，正暗想要如何解釋的時候，雷恩已經接下那隻狼。

將白狼放到剛堆好的木柴旁邊後，雷恩取下了身側佩戴的匕首。 

「雷恩，你……」你該不會也要把他當晚餐吧…？！

「療傷磨磨蹭蹭的可不行哦。嘛，交給我吧～」雷恩轉頭，回給翗爾一個爽朗的笑容。 

翗爾輕輕的點頭，欣慰的微笑。『不管什時候，還是只有你最了解我啊…』



雷恩從身側的小腰包取出繃帶，深呼吸， 

一聲「看我的吧～」之後，就是自信的微笑和相當熟練的急救技巧。 

剔出傷口周圍的壞死肌肉組織，塗上急救藥，拉繃帶，纏繞…動作之間沒有任何停頓。 

提起匕首，在指間轉一個來回，輕輕一甩，繃帶被恰到好處的截成兩段，單手打上一個結……

「呼～完成～」 

接著，將剛剛從河邊取來的清水，小心的灌入傷狼口中，回應的是漸漸平穩的呼吸。 

「這傢伙傷的不輕，不過現在好多了，大概這一兩天就會醒過來。」

雷恩的眉毛舒展開來。將剩下的繃帶收回腰間，但不久之後眉毛又凝湊在一起，

「有一點想不通，這家夥身上的傷不像是利器的傷痕，反倒像是……槍傷。」

「一定是哪個缺德的偷獵者遺漏的獵物吧。看你們這個樣子是要留下他了？

啊啊～晚餐沒了，還多了一張嘴吃東西…」夏蘭雙手托著下巴，一副神情凝重的樣子。 

「如果真的這麼想吃狼肉的話，諾～～～」

雷恩將翗爾推了出去，雙手擺了個〝請〞的姿勢。

當然───換來的是翗爾的一陣敲罵。


夜晚的樹林，其中一處擁有光火的照耀，在那，傳出了一陣陣的喧鬧聲及笑聲。


＊　＊　＊

灑落夜空的光點，一群、一片。

一彎峨嵋月高掛空中，對這安逸的大地散出微微冷光，

蟲鳴聲此起彼落，彷彿被分成左聲道和右聲道，似乎正是某首天籟之曲的前奏。



『不想睡……』

倚著樹，緊緊地抱著那隻狼。

一身白毛，在月光的襯托下變成了閃耀的銀白色，讓右側臉上的不規則圖騰更加明顯。 

「希望你不會因此失憶呢…」翗爾緩緩抬頭，視線對上高掛在夜空的月，微笑，像是自言自語……

下意識的用手撫了撫毛。 

「早點，醒過來吧……。」 

「有必要嗎？一隻來路不明的狼而已……」

通過樹與樹之間的縫隙，夏蘭注視著翗爾的一舉一動。 

「翗爾他看到了自己吧，從那隻狼身上……。」


潔白的銀月，依然散出柔和的色澤，

原本的火光也早已消逝，只留下淡淡輕煙，

夜風，陣陣地輕拂，由銀光印出的淡影，亦跟著搖擺，輕輕地……緩緩地………。


待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

大好~大好~大好~（藍藍路手勢狀）（核爆
出現了~出現了~（捂臉扭動）（再次核爆
藍藍改得大好啊~ 果然第三人稱藍藍寫得很強大啊~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    軍訓兩天 光榮負傷= = 剩下3天可以在家P圖 陰影 芬會盡快完成

----------


## 阿翔

大大真的寫得超~快的0.0
話說大大果然有分開「狼人」和「狼」喔~
其實也許「狼人」和「狼」真的可以互相說話？
都是狼嘛~
大大寫文章的速度和光速一樣，*（啥=.="）*
加油喔~^^

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區






> 大大真的寫得超~快的0.0 
> 話說大大果然有分開「狼人」和「狼」喔~ 
> 其實也許「狼人」和「狼」真的可以互相說話？ 
> 都是狼嘛~ 
> 大大寫文章的速度和光速一樣，（啥=.="）


當然有分開的呢....

至於能不能互相說話的問題~就看這章吧!




> 大好~大好~大好~（藍藍路手勢狀）（核爆 
> 出現了~出現了~（捂臉扭動）（再次核爆 
> 藍藍改得大好啊~ 果然第三人稱藍藍寫得很強大啊~


呃...
藍藍路,我囧了....
我還差得很遠啊ˊˋ~





===============================

之四 消失


夜空下，劃過了一道白色的圓弧。

確切地說───是被一個黑影所乘載，所背負的白色物體反射了月光，

奔過天際而殘留下的痕跡。黑影的四肢冒出紅色火焰，完全的包覆，

這股火焰讓黑影有辦法騰在空中，甚至行走、奔跑。

那是某些傳說中的狼族所擁有的能力───地獄火。

然而，這些狼族同時還有種特殊能力，那就是───只要成年以後，

便有變化為獸人的能力，可以在獸與獸人之間做變化。

因此，在他們未成年時，就能夠聽得懂獸人的語言，甚至交談。這都是與生俱來的特殊能力。

普通的獸要聽得懂獸人的語言，簡直比登天還要難，更不用說交談。

不過若是同屬同科的獸們，就又另當別論了。


「亞倩，對不起…」白貓人趴在黑狼的背上，有氣無力的說著。

施展〝滅〞以後的術者，通常都會睡上好幾天。那是一招必須費盡全部的心力的強大魔法，

往往有些術者在施展了這招後，便和敵人玉石俱焚。

畢竟，這招會將術者的意識所吞噬，是相當危險的一招，也因此才被列為禁術。

「我沒能遵守和你的承諾…還是用了那招…」

眼淚輕輕滑過白色的毛皮，在月光下閃動，接著滴落。

黑狼轉過頭，舔去了殘留在修藍特臉頰上的淚滴，緩緩開口：「你沒事就好，別哭了……」

「可是………」修藍特有些哽咽。

「我和你大哥的交易，就這樣失敗了…沒有…辦法……一直和你…在…一起……。」　

修藍特聲音越來越小，原本輕摟在黑狼脖子上的手，也緩緩的垂下。

取而代之的是平穩泰然的鼻息。

「修………」

『為了這樣的我，值得嗎…』

月光，仍舊輕輕散落在萬物…。

＊　＊　＊

黑影扭了扭脖子，發出清脆的〝喀喀〞聲響，慢慢踱出房間，走向庭院。

雙腳上的黃色毛皮，在月光下顯露了出來。

在黃色毛皮的上方，還有著一圈紅色的毛，顯得格外的氣派。

瞬間，雙腳燃起了藍色的火焰，不同於天空海洋般的藍。

這股藍，藍的有些詭譎，有些黯淡。雙膝輕輕一曲，向上躍去，滯留在空中，

就這樣望著遠方的黑色地平線。

晚風，輕輕的吹著，綁在黑影脖子上的紅色圍巾，任由風的帶動，舞動。

＊　＊　＊

狼少年無力的跌坐在地。雨，已經停止了。

眼神的焦距依然沒有對上，雙眼就這樣一直凝視著前方。

這時，後方傳出了枯枝被踩斷的聲響。

「哇，這裡怎麼被燒的這麼慘？喂！那邊的小子，身上有沒有錢？

老子我現在很餓，不想死就快點交出來！」

一隻虎獸人拿著一根木棍輕敲自己的肩頭，一看長相就知道是個混混。

莫過了十秒。

見那少年理都不理他，虎獸人有些惱怒了。

「喂！你是耳聾沒聽見嗎？」

少年，仍舊背對著他，不出半點聲響。就連脖子動都沒動一下。

「好哇！敢忽視本大爺！這可是你自找的！我要把你打得滿地找牙！」

虎獸人舉起手中的木棍，朝少年的後腦朝劈了下去。

一道血泉濺了出來，銀灰的毛皮上被渲染上一層紅霧，還散落了幾滴屬於腦漿的白色液體。



「哇！！」

翗爾從地上彈了起來，大口大口的喘著氣，冷汗直流。

這突然而來的大叫，讓正在喝水的夏蘭一頭栽進水裡，嗆了好大一口。

「咳咳…你要把我嚇死吶！咳…」

翗爾看了看四周，並沒有什麼虎獸人，也沒有什麼狼少年。

『是夢啊…感覺…好真實…。』

「啊，對不起…早安。」翗爾靦腆地搔了搔頭，露出笑容。

伸了個懶腰，奇怪，怎麼感覺身邊好像少掉了什麼？

這時雷恩剛好回來，手裡抱著一堆香味四溢的肥美果實。

「翗爾，你醒啦！快來吃早餐吧。」

雷恩將果實放到地上，隨手抓起了一個吃了起來。

夏蘭也蹲了下來，選了個最大顆的紅色果實。

「嗯～好吃！」

翗爾站了起來，不斷向四周張望。接著又爬上樹，往遠處眺望。

「翗爾，你在做什麼？怎麼不吃呢？」

雷恩朝樹上喊著，他不解翗爾目前的行徑。

翗爾從樹上跳了下來，空中閃過一條銀灰色的線弧。臉上神情有些擔心，

耳朵和尾巴也都垂了下來。


「白狼，不見了………」

待續…

----------


## 阿翔

出現了出現了~
類似翔的「物體」出現了~！*（？）*
果然獸和獸人是有可能談話的，
雖然是有條件…
這篇有類似翔的「物體」所以特別好看，*（？）*
大大繼續努力喔~

----------


## 芬里尔

翔果然是[嚴禁事項]啊~（炸
翔大好~（？
啊呀呀 芬跑到哪裏去了呢~
行動不受本尊限制了啊~（炸
期待下一章~
=========================

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    以下 芬來亂的~（炸


=========================
藍藍 MSN你都不上了啊……

----------


## M.S.Keith

我家小修已經確定要配亞倩了阿（掩面
不過這樣的配對也好萌阿ˇ

加油喔ˇ

----------


## 藍颯斯

===================

綠色字體表示"回憶"中的內容哦~

===================

之五 不測?

「夏蘭，早上的時候有看到他嗎？」

雷恩扭過頭問夏蘭，只見夏蘭搖了搖頭。

「沒有，我還以為他和你一起去找食物了。」

「這就怪了…早上我起來的時候，他還睡在翗爾身旁，會不會…已經回去了？」

雷恩提出了一個最有可能的答案。畢竟，不管是誰，一醒來發現自己睡在不知名的地方，

身旁又有陌生獸，照理說都會因為害怕而逃跑才是。 

「已經…回去了啊…」

翗爾顯得有些無精打采，調頭，往樹林更深處走去。

「翗爾，你要……」

話還沒說完就被打斷。雷恩正要動身去攔住翗爾，卻被夏蘭一把抓住。

夏蘭搖了搖頭，接著將手鬆開，繼續吃著早餐。

雷恩無奈的嘆了口氣：「也好，讓他自己靜一靜吧…」

＊　＊　＊

不知不覺中，翗爾已經走到昨晚遇到白狼的那塊地。

記憶，回到了昨天晚上………。

-----------------------------------

「可惡的夏蘭，真是不夠大方，要幫就幫到底嘛！還要我撿木柴…。」

翗爾滿腹的抱怨，像個小孩似的，一路上亂踢鋪陳在地上的小石子，

手裡抱著一些剛剛所拾來的木柴，往回程的路上走著。

「不曉得夏蘭會帶些什麼樣的食物回來。」

翗爾的腦海中閃過了一道道美味的食物，羊肉、兔肉、牛肉…各個都是鮮嫩多汁，

咬下去第一口就會回甘…，對夏蘭剛剛的不滿也已煙消雲散。

陶醉在幻想中的翗爾，口水向瀑布般直流，就當快被自己的唾液給淹沒時，

突然，從空氣中傳出了血的味道，把翗爾拉回現實。

在好奇心的驅使下，終究順著氣味，走了過去。


晚風陣陣，血的味道也越來越濃重，順著氣味，穿過了最後一個矮樹叢。

由月光所印出的樹翳，伴著許多小光點散落地面，隨著風，輕輕的擺動。

點點柔光，穿透了茂密的樹葉，灑在樹下的物體。

那物體微微的折射了月光，並和自己的顏色產生了混合。


微弱的光點，在樹翳下若隱若現。銀白色的淡光射進了翗爾的眼底。

那是一隻───白狼。

幾乎毫無雜色，整身的雪白，竟在月光的反射下變成了銀白。

頓時，颳了一陣強風。血味直撲翗爾的鼻間。

銀白色的皮毛，有一半幾乎被染成了暗紅色，身上有多處明顯外傷。

有那麼一剎那，翗爾好像看見了自己的影子，和白狼重疊。

彷彿看見自己倒在地上，周圍浮出幾隻獸影，不斷的拳打腳踢，嘴裡好像在說些什麼………。

翗爾晃了晃頭，重新定神。

『一定是我餓昏了。』他這樣告訴自己。

「啊！要快點帶去給雷恩治療才行！」

〝誇拉〞一聲，翗爾把抱在懷裡的木柴全數扔下，將傷狼小心翼翼的抱起，扛在肩上，

快步的奔了回去。

---------------------------------------

「會到哪裡去了呢…？難道真的已經回去了？傷不是還沒好嗎…」

心中閃過了百種的猜測，身子倚在昨晚白狼倒下的那棵樹，

看著殘留在草地上的片片血漬以及一些雪白的毛。


烈陽高照，天空連朵雲都沒有，美麗的藍，完全蔓延至天際。

偶時微風，輕吹過，風聲蕭蕭樹聲颯颯，清脆不帶有任何一絲雜音的鳥鳴，

振翅，隨著鳴叫彎成了一個連接音，飛上、飛下。


「或許，已經回去了吧！希望他的傷能快點痊癒。」

穿過茂密的枝葉，望著如大海般蔚藍的天空，自言自語，扯出一抹笑容。

就當翗爾準備起身回去的時候，頭頂上的樹傳來了一陣騷動，

鳥兒驚慌的亂鳴叫，全往遠處飛離。

就在翗爾所坐的位子，登時出現一大片的黑影。

止不住顫抖，將頭緩緩的向上抬………。


一聲慘叫爆向天際，附近幾百公尺處的生命體無一不落荒而逃。


「這是……？！」正在樹蔭下小睡的夏蘭被驚醒，看著聲音來源處的天空。

「是翗爾的聲音！我們快一點！」

雷恩抓起了正在清洗中的匕首，連擦乾都來不及。

倏地穿進樹林之中，閃過一褐一黃的殘影。

他好恨！早知道會發生這種事，剛剛就把翗爾攔住了。


只希望，一切都來得及。

待續…

================


這是公告事項(?!)



由於小獸我目前是高3...

這星期六日有模擬考要考..

所以明天後天可能會停止更新...

希望大大們見諒((鞠躬

----------


## 北極狼

大大真的寫得超~
小北還未看得快到大大的速度！
實在不夠時間。><
其實亞倩為什麼變獸形?
(只有亞倩一個？)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    好像不是亞倩想用獸形啊    
    


不過始終好期待，
大大要加油！

----------


## 阿翔

要停止更新喔~
真的是很可惜了呢~  :Crying or Very sad:  
不過大大加油喔！
把試考好然後為狼族增光！*（炸）*
不知道是誰攻擊他了？
不會是翔吧？
（天狼之音：翔你明明對這事覺得沒關系的=.="）
不管是不是翔，
還是其他的什麼獸、東西，
就此期待喔~

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 大大真的寫得超~
> 小北還未看得快到大大的速度！
> 實在不夠時間。><
> 其實亞倩為什麼變獸形?
> (只有亞倩一個？)
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     好像不是亞倩想用獸形啊    
> ...


不不~((搖爪

亞倩比其他的狼更先進(先進?!

因為他的特殊血統～

以至於有辦法在獸人與獸型態作轉變唷…
前幾章有寫到～





> 要停止更新喔~ 
> 真的是很可惜了呢~  
> 不過大大加油喔！ 
> 把試考好然後為狼族增光！（炸） 
> 不知道是誰攻擊他了？ 
> 不會是翔吧？ 
> （天狼之音：翔你明明對這事覺得沒關系的=.="） 
> 不管是不是翔， 
> 還是其他的什麼獸、東西， 
> 就此期待喔~


啊～抱歉這麼慢回～

因為颱風關係…

讓原本今天星期日的模擬考

順理成章的往後挪一天…

又很不巧的～颱風的關係會影響到星期一

所以…考試就變到星期二了

但是　文一直這樣放著也不好︿︿

等等吃飽飯～應該就會努力產文…

不過…

話說手寫稿竟然放在學校嗄！！！（（爆

----------


## 阿翔

> 話說手寫稿竟然放在學校嗄！！！（（爆


那個…
請問一下…
那麼大大想怎樣寫=.="？*（爆飛）*

----------


## 藍颯斯

還能如何~((攤爪

只好重新寫過囉...((嘆

不過在寫一次就太麻煩啦~

所以直接用電腦打了

劇情多多少少還記在腦中~應該可行!((應該!

----------


## 阿翔

> 還能如何~((攤爪
> 
> 只好重新寫過囉...((嘆
> 
> 不過在寫一次就太麻煩啦~
> 
> 所以直接用電腦打了
> 
> 劇情多多少少還記在腦中~應該可行!((應該!


辛苦您了，*（拍肩+遞茶）*
大大一定要努力喔~
翔支持您~

----------


## 藍颯斯

啊啊啊啊！！（（抱頭

我覺得我這章寫的好…

想入非非？！（（被拖走


================

之六 事情的真相(上)

翗爾緩緩的將頭往上仰。

影子的主人，嘴裡正叼著一把巨大的鐮刀，

平滑的金屬面反射烈陽強光，映照在翗爾的眼睛上。

讓他看不清楚前方的事物，強光的刺激使他不由得將眼睛謎成了一條線，

強光一晃、一晃。

翗爾緩緩的調整身形，稍微側過了刺眼的陽光，

竟看到依稀有隻怪物嘴裡叼著一把大鐮刀站在自己的頭頂上方，而那怪物正俯視著他，

雙眼散出怪異的色光，彷彿極度的兇殘。

腦海中突然浮現前些日子所預見的那隻獅頭蜥身的合成獸，打了個冷顫。

一想到等下可能就會葬身於這隻怪物的手中…不對、是口中，瞬間，放出慘叫。


影子的主人被這突如奇然的叫聲給嚇到，一個失口，巨大鐮刀順著地心引力自由落體，

在空中晃了幾圈，接著在翗爾身旁不過零點幾毫米，〝康！〞一聲，深深的插入地面。

可憐的翗爾則雙眼向上一翻，咕地昏了過去。

烈日陽光產生的地熱，和風混合在一起，吹過。

＊　＊　＊

兩道獸影，快速的穿梭在林間，從樹與樹的細縫中，隱約看到白色光芒，一閃一閃。

那是金屬光滑面所反射出來的陽光，而，在那物體的旁邊，似乎還有另外一種灰色物體。

「找到了！在那邊！」

夏蘭左腳尖用力一踏，調整了自己目前的方向，朝閃光物躍去。

「早講啊！」雷恩有些反應不及，稍微過了頭。雙手往樹枝上一攀，藉由衝力所引起的力道，

漂亮的在樹枝上轉了１８０度，接著雙手一放，雙腳穩穩踏上另一面的樹幹，雙膝一曲，做為緩衝，

接著身體像彈簧似得往夏蘭躍去的方向彈去，整個動作一氣呵成，在樹林中閃過了一道黃色影子。





轉眼來到了閃光物的前方，眼前的景象令兩獸倒吸一口涼氣。瞬間僵住了身子。

那白色的光芒，正是插在地上的一把鐮刀，反射了陽光所呈現的白色強光。

而後方的灰色物體露出了一雙腿，不用說便是翗爾。

可怕的是，就在翗爾的正上方，有著一匹白色的狼。

同樣的只露出後半身，而前半身被鐮刀擋住了視線，看見無法。

那隻狼身體微微的晃著，傳出了口水的聲音…就好像，正在吃些什麼

〝匡啷。〞

手中的匕首，脫離了雷恩的手中，掉落至地面。雙眼的瞳孔縮至最小…駭人的畫面深深刻畫心底。

夏蘭身上的力氣瞬間像被抽乾似的，無力的跌坐在地，完全不敢相信自己的眼中所看見的事物。

「這………怎麼會…………」

「我們…來晚了嗎…？」


==========================================

「大哥。」

「亞倩，你應該知道我找你來的原因吧？」

黑影雙腳放置自己前方的長桌上，雙眼直盯著眼前會說獸人語言的黑狼。

「我知道。」

「你還真是丟盡我們這一族的臉啊～弟弟？難道你忘了嗎？

是誰將我們的族人一個一個的封印，包括了我們的父母，

還說出『這本來就不是這世界該存在的生物』的這種話！」

黑影的眼中布滿了憤怒的血絲，狠狠瞪著眼前的弟弟。

「不曾忘過…。我跟大哥都是地獄狼族的最後生還著，要解開千百年來族人的封印，

除了我們現在手中的那顆藍灰色水晶球，還須要另外一把鑰匙。」

「你沒忘就好。」黑影意味深長的嘆了一口氣，繞過長桌，走到了弟弟的身邊。

「弟弟阿，你哥哥我的脾氣也不是想變成這樣的火爆。只是一想到當年的畫面……」

「不…沒有關係，這樣才有大哥你的風範。」亞倩搖了搖頭，露出了一抹苦笑。

「弟弟………」黑影蹲下身，雙手搭上黑狼的身子，將黑狼緩緩的融入自己的懷中。

「……………哥哥。」

----------


## 阿翔

大大還真是把文「嘔」出來了*（炸？）*
辛苦了辛苦了~*（抱）*
其實什麼是「想入非非」？
翔不明白=.="
不要告訴翔亞倩是翔弟弟…
另外一把鑰匙…
是什麼樣的鑰匙呢？
期待下一章ing~^^

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 大大還真是把文「嘔」出來了*（炸？）*
> 辛苦了辛苦了~*（抱）*
> 其實什麼是「想入非非」？
> 翔不明白=.="
> 不要告訴翔亞倩是翔弟弟…
> 另外一把鑰匙…
> 是什麼樣的鑰匙呢？
> 期待下一章ing~^^


額~想入非非是一個成語～

就是會讓人遐想到很糟糕的畫面（何

很不巧…你們正是哥弟～～～囧

鑰匙的話…應該推敲的出來囉！

----------


## 阿翔

> 額~想入非非是一個成語～ 
> 
> 就是會讓人遐想到很糟糕的畫面（何


呃…0.0"
對不起翔問錯東西了…




> 很不巧…你們正是哥弟～～～囧


  :狐狸嚇到:  
在「彼岸花鳥」*（小北寫的文章）*中，
翔和亞倩是哥們，
一起在班是做老大~^^

----------


## 芬里尔

啊啊 寫的這麽恐怖~
那一定是芬在舔藍藍啦~~~~~XDDDDD~~~~
鑰匙……就是藍藍的墜飾吧~
原來翔和倩是有很深淵源的啊~（炸
無邏輯XD~

----------


## M.S.Keith

亞倩原來不是我們家可愛的小修的嗎？（驚恐

（痛毆）

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區



TO:芬里爾
     啊~?你說什麼~~??我完全聽不懂XDD"

TO:M.S.Keith
   其實~是為了搭配到亞倩的花花公子的個性(大誤
            目前修是跟倩配沒錯~只是倩不敢違背大哥的....恐嚇(?!    
    
===================

之七 事情的真相(下)

眼前的景象，早已讓夏蘭和雷恩喪失了反應能力，

就連撐穩身子都變成一件難事，更不用說去擊退眼前這隻白狼。


就這樣僵住了幾分鐘，白狼似乎還沒有發現離自己不遠處的兩獸，

繼續享用眼前的〝佳餚〞。

「你這傢伙！我跟你拼了！」

雷恩好不容易重新振作，眼裡充滿了憤怒的血絲以及不知何時刷滿面的淚痕。

身子一蹲，撿起剛剛掉落在地的匕首，一個縱身朝白狼衝了過去。



「哇！」

就當雷恩距離白狼剩下不到三公尺時，從鐮刀的後方傳出了一聲叫喊。

雷恩的身子微微一震。『這聲音…是……』

「咦？我沒死？噗哇！這是什麼東西啊？……哈哈！！好癢，快住手啊！」

眼裡流露的憤怒漸漸消失，取而代之的是滿腹的疑問。

慢慢繞過被鐮刀所遮蔽的視線，白色物體以及灰色物體完全呈現在眼前，

雷恩先是愣了一秒，接著〝噗嗤〞的笑了出來。

他剛剛就在想，這隻白狼怎麼這麼眼熟。看見白狼身上的繃帶以及臉上的圖騰，

他才想起了這正是昨天晚上救的那一匹狼。

而現在翗爾被白狼壓在地上，不停的被「騷擾」，滿臉的口水。

他雙手架在白狼的吻部，拼命的做抵抗。

夏蘭在這時走了過來，眼前的景象讓獸哭笑不得，

想到自己剛剛擔心的跟笨蛋一樣，真想一頭去撞牆………。

＊　＊　＊

「對不起…」

「算了算了，只是剛剛真的差點沒把我們嚇死，我們以為你被…」

雷恩將責備的眼神飄到了白狼身上，只見白狼耳朵垂了下來，發出了嗚嗚的低鳴聲。

「白色的傢伙，你傷好了就快點回去吧！說不定你家人正在擔心你。」

夏蘭盯著自己手上的手環道。「不知道能力什麼時候會恢復……」

說到「家人」這詞時，白狼的身子明顯的震了一下。

周圍突然一陣靜謐，連風聲都沒有。

過了良久，才緩緩開口：「嗚嗷嗷嗚，嗚嗚嗚嗷嗚嗷嗷哇嗚嗷嗚嗷，嗚嗚…」

（為了版面整潔，將自動把狼語轉成獸人語言）

白狼過了良久，才緩緩開口道：「在我很小的時候，我的父母就已經死了…」

「啊…抱歉…」

白狼搖了搖頭，接著繼續說：「他們臨死前告訴我，說我還有一個哥哥。

但是哥哥在很小的時候就跟父母走散了。我的父母找遍了一大半大陸，

但始終就是找不到…所以他們才臨終前託付我，說我一定要找到哥哥，

把一些話傳給他。」

白狼的眼神裡流露了出一股悲傷，原本雪白的毛，

似乎跟著心情的變動而不再那麼純白…。

「原來是這樣…」雷恩雙手抱在胸前，一副若有所思的樣子。

「不如這樣吧！你和我們一起走吧？獸多好照應嘛！而且，你也受傷了，

自己一個反而更危險。我們可以幫忙你，找你的哥哥。」

「我…可以嗎？」白狼有些不可置信，視線緩緩掃過翗爾和夏蘭。

見夏蘭聳了聳肩表示沒意見。翗爾則是一使勁的猛點頭，尾巴大力的搖阿搖。

「謝謝你們…。我的名字，芬里爾，以後多多麻煩了。」

「我來幫你介紹大家吧～！」翗爾搶先跳了出來，接著食指比向自己。

「我叫颯翗爾，那隻狗是雷恩，然後那隻像狼又像狗的泥土叫做金夏蘭～。」

「狗？！」雷恩的頭上瞬間爆出幾條青筋，雖然說，他種族是狗沒錯，

但是也起碼是獸人族阿。

而且，「狗」這字比起「犬」字實在是…某種意義上來說，是差滿多的。

而夏蘭，在聽到「泥土」兩字的時候，手中的核桃果實瞬間變成了灰燼…

「你這隻笨狼！不要跑！」雷恩最後惱羞成怒，雙腳一蹬往翗爾撲了過去。

「哇！芬里爾快救我！」翗爾則是像見鬼一樣，拔了腿就跑，

兩獸的身影就這樣消失在翠綠的林中。

「呃…不管他們可以嗎…？」白狼扭過頭，額頭上彷彿有著一顆大汗珠，看著兩獸消失的方向。

「不用不用…隨他們吧。晚點會自己回來的。」

夏蘭搖了搖頭，手指在太陽穴上繞了幾圈。他只覺得頭好痛………

＊　＊　＊

翗爾一股腦兒地一直向前奔，當他覺得應該已經甩掉那個暴走物，

頭往後看的時候，眼神完全的對上那散發出紅色的兇光，

感覺就像是在說「我要吃掉你！」之類一般的可怕視線…差點嚇的魂飛魄散，

沒命似的繼續向前跑。

過了幾秒鐘，差距漸漸被拉上。

眼看翗爾就要被抓到了，這時翗爾馬上宣告放棄：「好嘛！對不起啦！以後我不會在………」

話還沒說完，腳就被地上的樹根給拌了一跤，身體順勢向前飛去。

而那個角度，正好有一截斷掉的銳利樹枝插在那，

翗爾眼睜睜的看著自己的身軀朝那斷枝飛了過去。

「翗爾！！！」

好像有這麼一道聲音正在叫著他，接著雙眼一黑，什麼都看不到、聽不見了………


待續…

=======================

賀~點閱數過1000啦~

所以打算下一章來寫篇18+的文- -+

不過還是第一次寫...

額~怕寫得不好而已

還請各位獸大不要見怪-w-++

----------


## 阿翔

> 賀~點閱數過1000啦~
> 
> 所以打算下一章來寫篇18+的文- -+
> 
> 不過還是第一次寫...
> 
> 額~怕寫得不好而已
> 
> 還請各位獸大不要見怪-w-++


過1000了~
恭喜大大了啦~^^
不過…
18+？
如果只是較血腥暴力的翔沒有問題，
但是「那些」的話…
可不可以不寫「那些」啊…？

----------


## 芬里尔

找回一點感覺了~
所以 芬在藍藍睡著時幹什麽去了呢？~
就讓芬無邏輯亂猜吧~XD~（被拖
（謎：這是什麽無邏輯回文？）
浮上去了=W=
=========================================

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    傷口……不疼了?

唔……我是……死了麽?

那麽這種溫度是什麽?

像是……體溫……

還有……

一股股熱氣流有周期性的打在耳背的絨毛上,很癢……下意識的呼扇了一下耳朵。

卻觸到了某種柔軟的物質……

緩緩睜開眼睛。

抑或應該稱眼前的物體爲生命體……

是一只獸人,一只狼獸人。銀灰的皮毛,緊閉的雙眼上方有一點淡淡的白色痕迹,右臉還有一個不太顯眼的傷痕。

這麽說……我還活著……

“嗯……”
狼獸人稍稍挪動了身體,環抱我的雙手也更緊了,只是還沒醒的樣子。

不過,卻引得傷口一陣抽痛,將我拉回那次險些致命的爆炸……

“呃……”
吃痛地咬咬牙,盡量小心地推出狼獸人的懷抱。

救了我……很感謝,但是請恕我不辭而別……

轉身,向林子深處奔去。

要找到武器,否則呆在這裏還會連累他們……
 ********************************************
「應該是這裏……」再往前,已經沒有自己的血的味道。（= =）

那麽應該是倒在這裏沒錯……

啊！那裏……

不遠處的地上,躺著一個金屬物質,強烈的陽光反射使它格外顯眼。

「找到了……」
********************************************
陽光透過枝葉的間隙,在地上留下些許閃光的碎片。

鳥鳴清脆,微風習習,樹影婆娑……

很和平……如果可以一直這麽和平……

受傷,加上長時間的奔跑,身體漸漸表現出疲態……

敗給不斷湧上睡意,臥下來,意識沈入黑暗……    
    

=========================================
發現自己很喜歡省略號=W=[/hide]

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區



TO:翔
     已經決定寫了呢~不過不會在這邊貼出,所以可以安心食用((誤

TO:芬
    幹了什麼去了呢~就交給讀者們自行想像吧~((爆    
    


==================

這章的字...有點給他的小多

大概是平常多個2.5倍- -...

我也不知道為什麼會突然寫這麼多~~

總之~啊~有史以來我寫過最多字的一次((倒

==================

之八 異空間

潺潺水聲，在我耳邊傳了開來。

意識才剛恢復，頭馬上傳來一股猶如爆炸般的疼痛感，

讓我放棄了起身的念頭，乖乖的繼續躺著。

約莫過了幾分鐘，疼痛感已漸漸消失，這時我才緩緩的睜開眼，

視線飄到了從剛剛一直在耳邊響起的水潺聲。

那是一條瀑布。

水從高處直奔而下，水打在岩壁上，濺起了一波波如晶體般閃亮刺眼的光點，

白色水花濺下，散落空中。日光直直的照射下來，波波粼光照穿了水面，

讓原本清澈的水更加的透明。兩旁茂密的樹葉灑下了片片樹蔭，葉的綠反映在水中，

也反射了如大海般的天藍，水面似乎形成了一條對稱線，將天地分成了完美對稱的兩份。

下游的圓石也因太陽照射，附在上面的水花也閃出了一閃閃的金光，

遠處林海的陣風拂過，一些落葉被捲了起來，在水面點起了一波波的漣漪，

鳥兒的鳴叫如同裝著水的玻璃杯，音符時高忽低。


我慢慢的撐起身子，看著這有如天堂般的美景。

如果這時候有長著一對白翅的獸降下，那一定就是所謂的天使了。

「我在哪裡？」

這是我的第一個問題。記得…剛剛失去意識前並沒有這片瀑布的。

對了…雷恩呢？他剛剛不是跟在我後面，既然這樣那他應該也在這附近才對。

我馬上喚著雷恩的名字，在四周不停的到處尋找。

繞了好幾圈，我赫然發現一件很可怕的事情………

我所喊出來的聲音，根本沒有透過空氣這個媒介傳出去，

頂多能在自己的耳中聽見自己的喊聲，連這附近…也是一樣，

不管我從哪個方向走去，最終都會回到這個瀑布，就像是一個圓。

我有些不知所措，不管這麼多開始向前跑去，想把煩惱通通拋到腦後，

但，很奇怪的事又多了一件。我明明跑了少說十多分鐘，卻一點也沒有喘氣的感覺？

呼吸一樣的平順，根本不像是劇烈運動過後該有的呼吸頻率。

「也許，我在剛剛就撞上了那個斷枝，死了吧…。」

我放棄了，索性走到瀑布下游處河畔坐了下來，將雙手慢慢的放進透明見底的水面，

無聊的撥了撥水。水面因我的碰觸，泛起了一圈一圈，

一直延伸到前方瀑布落下的水面。

我有些不可置信，這水波竟然違背了物質的定理…只是一點點的震動，

竟可將波動傳至這麼遠！更奇妙的是，就算我手在水底沒有做任何動作，

那水波就像是從我手中放射出來一般，依然如故，直到瀑布下方才消失。


我將手抽離水面，水波馬上就被中斷。

『這還真好玩，第一次見過這麼神奇的現象。』

不知道是不是我太無聊的緣故。我又將手伸進水面，水波又再次邁開。

不過，又有兩件很離奇的事情了。

若我將石頭之類的往水裡丟，石頭並不會在水面濺起水花，也不會出現在水底，

簡單的說，就像憑空消失了一樣，才剛要跟水面進行碰觸，卻在一接觸瞬間就消失不見。

另外一件則是，不管我從哪個角度碰到水，水波仍舊是一樣的路線，

並沒有因為我的方向角度不一樣而去改變，直達瀑布下。

『難道說…瀑布底下有什麼？』

心中產生了這樣的一個直覺。反正待在這裡也是無聊，既然我真的死了，

也該有個天使或惡魔來帶領我，看是要上天堂還下地獄怎樣吧？

既然都沒有出現，何不將身心先放鬆先？

於是，我將雙腳緩緩放入水裡，身子也慢慢下潛。

原本以為下水後，會有冰冷的感覺。但我發現我錯了，

不要說冰冷，甚至還有股溫暖的感覺，難不成這裡是溫泉嗎？

當我想到這裡的時候，雙手已經輕推離開了岸邊。

從水面上看起來，水深大概只有到大腿而已，真正下水後才知道水深竟然達到我的胸口，

現在只剩胸口以上露出水面。

我緩緩的游向瀑布，在瀑布前方停了下來。

抬頭向上望去，近看才知道這瀑布原來這麼的高。有種水從天空中倒下來的感覺呢。

賞景的念頭很快就消逝，穿過了瀑布。但並沒有跟我所預期的一樣，

並沒有什麼所謂的〝別有洞天〞，眼前有的只是一面被水淋濕的黑色岩壁，

以及因潮濕所長出的青苔。

「根本什麼都沒有嘛！一切都是我想太多了…」

有些自嘲，將手慢慢貼向岩壁。

哪裡知道這一碰，竟有股強大的吸力，將我直接吸入了岩壁內！


等我回過神，我已經處在一個充滿濕氣味的漆黑洞穴中。

這時，胸前所戴的那個水晶項鍊，竟發出了陣陣藍光，這令我有些驚訝…

一直以來，我以為這水晶只不過是戴好看的。不過因為戴在身上會有種奇特的安心感，

所以才沒有將它扔掉之類的。

啊，我突然想起雷恩曾說過的話：「當我看到你倒在路邊時，

你的手裡一直緊緊握著這塊水晶，所以我想，這對你是很重要的東西才是。」

還有還有，那個貓人也曾說過，說要拿走這塊水晶，因為任務…。

難道說！這水晶還有什麼其他用途？比如說啟動什麼東西的鑰匙………

這時，水晶所散發出的光芒已漸漸消失，我這才注意到，

洞口前方不遠處的轉角也正閃耀著淡淡藍光。

那藍光跟我胸前這塊的光有些相似，但又不完全相同。我的耀眼許多。

不知不覺中，我已經來到轉角口。

原本兩旁黑色的岩石，在這轉角過後竟全部成了天空藍晶體狀物，

點點冷光在洞穴中一閃一閃，互相折射彼此的光芒，而凝聚成一束一束的細光，

遍布在通道兩側的晶體上，就像是用光束所織成的蜘蛛網。

而在通道的底端，還有個轉角，在那轉角口中，散發著金黃色猶如陽光的光亮。

「那裡…難道是出口？！」

一想到可以回到雷恩他們的身邊，心情不自覺得開始輕鬆好轉了起來。

一個邁步，正要跑向前方時，無意間將一塊小石子給踢起，朝那藍色網狀光束中飛去。

彷彿聽見了〝嗡嗡〞幾聲，接著，石子在還沒落下到地面之前，就被分解成好幾塊更小的石子。

我看到這畫面，趕緊緊急剎車，鼻頭在藍色光束前一公分處停了下來。

「呼…呼…呼…差一點……就跟那個石頭一樣了…」

我靠著黑色岩壁喘著氣，心臟還在噗通噗通的跳。

咦？如果說我真的死了，那應該連心跳也沒有了才對？

『難道我沒死，只是不小心誤觸什麼機關，才被送到這個奇怪的地方的嗎？』

但…重點來了，要怎麼離開這個地方？眼看出口就在眼前，

但是礙於眼前的這些光束…根本沒辦法通過！只要輕輕碰到馬上被大卸八塊。

光與光的間隔實在是太小了，不然我還可以鑽著縫過去…

如果回去剛剛那，也和等死沒兩樣，那裡什麼都沒有……。

「啊！好煩啊！先睡一下好了…。」

選了塊比較乾燥的土地，抱著尾巴緩緩的睡去……。

＊　＊　＊

「這裡是…？」

翗爾緩緩的張開眼，眼前只有漆黑一片，除此之外什麼都沒有。

後方，突然竄出了一陣火光，使得翗爾緩緩的回過頭。

「這裡是…！」

一棟房子，瞬間被火海吞噬，才過沒多久就被燒成灰燼。

「爸！媽！」一個十多歲的銀毛狼少年奔了過去，在火場爬上爬下，

拼命的找尋著自己的父母。

「那不是………小時候的…我…嗎………」

一陣大吼劃破了寧靜的黑葉，雨，如瀑布般傾瀉了下來。

之後，雨停了，少年依舊呆愣在那，不願接受事實的真相。

此時，少年的後方來了一個混混，跟少年說了幾句話。

但見少年理都不理他，惱羞成怒，將手中的木棍狠狠朝少年的後腦朝劈去。

瞬間，黑暗的空中噴出一道血霧，灑在少年銀灰的毛髮上，

同時也灑落幾點白色的不明液體。

少年站了起來，踩過了腦袋被藍色四方柱貫穿的虎獸人，

舔去了殘留在嘴巴的血，慢慢往林中走去。

「你們這群惡魔！把我的父母還給我…！」

少年被憤怒沖昏了頭，藍灰色的眼中完全找不到任何一絲焦距。

「這不是小少爺嗎？終於找到你了。」聲音聽起來有些諷刺，在少年身後傳了出來。

「是你！你手中的是……！」少年聞聲回過頭，馬上發現黑影手上的熟悉物體。

「要讓我的族人解開封印，這顆水晶球是必需品。怎麼？哦！對，

這顆水晶球是從你父母那『借』來的，唉，要不是他們不肯乖乖聽話，

也不會淪落到這種地步。你可不能怨我啊。」

黑影晃了晃手中的水晶球，接著繼續說：「你胸前的那塊水晶也是必需品之一呢。好了，

乖乖的交出來吧！德洛斯家族最後一個生還者───………………」

＊　＊　＊

「呼哈…呼…呼…」

剛剛的是…夢？還是…是真實的？

我低下頭，拿起了胸前的水晶。剛剛的夢清楚的在海中打轉，像是一段記憶一般。

「德洛斯…是什麼樣的一個家族…？那個黑影最後說的…是什麼…？」

啊…頭好痛…想不起來…。等等，如果那夢是真實的…那我…

我不就…殺過獸……？！我……沒有臉見大家了……我還是………。

眼淚不知道何時占據了臉頰…心情…好低落。


＊　＊　＊

過了良久，翗爾擦去了殘留臉上的淚痕，再次看著前方的光束網。

「如果說，夢是真的話…。」翗爾將雙眼闔上，思緒回到了遇到虎獸人的那幕。

〝匡啷！〞晶體發出了刺耳的聲響，在這小小的洞穴中傳出了陣陣的回音。

「……………」

翗爾有些錯愕的看著眼前散落一地的碎晶體，藍色的光束隨著晶體的粉碎也消失殆盡。

「原來，我真的有這能力…」翗爾深深吸了一口氣，朝著光源走了出去，

銀色的身影消失在亮光之中。

＊　＊　＊

「唔…嗯…」

翗爾緩緩的起身，感覺四肢的力氣都被抽乾似的，全身一股麻痺感。

「啊！翗爾！」

朝聲音來源處望過去，見到一隻犬獸人滿頭大汗，臉上滿是擔心的表情。

雷恩趕進跑到翗爾身邊蹲了下來，表情從擔心轉為生氣，

劈頭就罵：「你這笨蛋跑哪去了？你知道我很擔心你嗎？

你跌的那一跤只差半點就要撞上那尖到可以插死獸的斷枝時，你就突然消失，

我找你找半天你知不知道，你……………」

責備的話還沒說完，懷裡就被翗爾給占去。

「對不起…我剛剛好像做了一個很長的一個夢…那似乎不是夢，是我過去的記憶…

我…想起來，我曾經…將一個獸給殺掉…我真的不知道我為什麼會那樣做…

我沒有辦法和你們在一起…對不起……我只會連累你們…。…再見了…。」

翗爾口氣哽咽，一口氣把話說完之後，推開雷恩的懷裡，轉身離去。

「你給我等等！」

正要轉身之時，卻被雷恩一把抓住，重心一個不穩，又再次撞上雷恩溫暖的懷中。

「殺過獸又如何？我根本不會在意那些！我不是說過嗎？我不會再讓你離開我了…

也不想在自己孤單一個人了…」雷恩說到後面，口氣從原本的激動慢慢轉為溫柔了。

「我…」翗爾的眼眶以承受不住，眼淚，滴落。

雷恩的手輕輕順著翗爾那銀灰色的毛皮，輕輕、柔柔地…。

「對不起…對不起…」

「乖…不要哭了。我的…小翗爾………。」

兩獸的唇，慢慢的湊了上去……。

……………………………………

……………………………………

＊　＊　＊

「看吧！就說他們會回來。」

遠處，黃色的影子中，懷裡還有一道銀色的影子。

翗爾倒在雷恩的懷中，沉沉的睡去，臉上似乎洋溢著幸褔的笑容。

沉去的落陽中，散著橘紅的細光。黑夜，緩緩的降了下來。

而，林中的蟲鳴，也漸漸開始熱鬧了起來。


待續…


=====================


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    18+的版本

大概明天才會貼出來吧~

不過是在另外一個版版

----------


## 阿翔

發現幾乎全都是回憶~
不過，
字是真的很多啊0.0"
真是辛苦大大了~*（拍肩）*
大大一定要繼續加油喔~
始終翔還是沒有「真正的」出現…
不要緊~
翔等著喔~^^

----------


## 芬里尔

> TO:芬
>     幹了什麼去了呢~就交給讀者們自行想像吧~((爆


可是 芬已經寫出來了啊~（指
會影響到讀者思考……（爆

----------


## 藍颯斯

to 翔:
     還沒有"實質"的出現過~不過快了快了~
     還有~應該不是"幾乎都是回憶"吧~?
     藍色自己屬於颯翗爾的第一人稱呢....
     這篇回憶大概只有中下部分而已吧~((默

TO芬:
    那就...隨緣吧!((被拖走

=====================

今天更的是18+的文...

並不會正式放在這區哦^^~

要看的必須要到另外一邊去看~

大約11點多會放上~以上。

----------


## M.S.Keith

不瞞各位，其實我腦內已經開始補完亞倩X修藍特的劇情了......（掩面
我很喜歡這配對阿阿阿阿！配貓真的好萌阿阿阿阿！（失聲尖叫）

真不愧是我兒子......（掩鼻血

----------


## 阿翔

> 今天更的是18+的文...
> 
> 並不會正式放在這區哦^^~
> 
> 要看的必須要到另外一邊去看~
> 
> 大約11點多會放上~以上。


請問一下…
「另外一邊」即是什麼地方？
翔想了解一下…

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 請問一下…
> 「另外一邊」即是什麼地方？
> 翔想了解一下…


就是兒童不宜的那邊謝謝ˇ
這裡有嚴格規定不准放十八禁的物品喔ˇ（菸

----------


## 藍颯斯

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    今天小獸的身體有些不適.....

不曉得為什麼左前胸口會傳來陣陣痛楚...

不過還是拼命的將文產了出來...

啊~暴斃(倒    
    


===============

之九 朔日(上)

時間，已慢慢步入黑夜。鳥兒們朝著夜幕中飛去，紛紛回到自己的家。

蟲鳴聲逐漸轉大，讓原本靜謐的林間換上了另一種新的樂章，屬於蟲的交響曲。

晚上的天空萬里無雲，耀眼的晨星在天空灑著一片片的小光點，

形成了一座座的銀色小湖，不時一閃一閃。

夜風輕輕地吹過，沁涼的感覺拂過了身上每一寸的毛細孔，

也拂過地面上的樹枝繁葉，樹葉因互相的接觸沙沙作響，

彷彿加入了蟲鳴的另一聲部，合出了一首好聽悅耳的頌歌。

然而，今天夜空有些許的不一樣。

望去，那銀涯無際，灑滿整個夜空的每一寸，

仰頭，仔細的尋找那應該與繁星共存在的柔黃，

唯獨在今夜，找不到柔黃的光影。大地比平時也要暗淡的許多。

由微弱星光點起的夜空中，在其中一處的角落，

一個圓，比黑夜還要黑的圓，高掛空中。

那是月。卻沒有月亮所擁有的那柔和光芒，默默懸在天邊。

一片地黑的林中，冒出一道紅色光火，輕煙慢慢升至半空中。


「你們兩個是跑去哪啦？」夏蘭將一些乾柴丟進了營火當中，木柴因為燃燒發出了〝啪滋啪滋〞聲。

「沒、沒什麼。」

雷恩臉上泛起了微微紅暈，別過夏蘭的視線。

「奇怪，那你臉紅個什麼勁…」

「沒有啦！你看錯了。對了，剛剛翗爾好像想起了一些自己的過去…」

雷恩甩了甩頭，趕緊換了個話題。

「他說…他曾經殺過獸…然後還有提到什麼，德洛斯家族的樣子。」

「這樣啊…」

「我以前也曾經殺過不少獸呢…」

夏蘭微微抬起頭，看著遍布的星群，臉上神情流露出感傷。

「不過，都已經是過去式了。既然現在我們是夥伴，

那不管他之前發生什麼事情，我都會接受的。」

「夏蘭，你………謝了。」

雷恩給了夏蘭一個爽朗的笑容，走向火旁，找了一棵樹前坐了下來。

將翗爾輕放在柔軟的草地上，讓他的頭枕在自己的大腿。

「多餘的。對了，看來今天是朔日啊…。」

夏蘭倚著身後的樹，穿過樹葉望著浩瀚天際，口氣聽起來有一些無奈。

「對阿，看不見月亮總會有種不舒服的感覺。」

白淨如雪的毛，被紅色的火光染上了一層亮紅，

芬里爾窩在柴火旁，抬起後腳替自己搔了搔癢，接著低下頭舔拭著自己前肢的毛皮。

「你們狼族真是怪異～沒有月亮就全身不對勁啦？」

雷恩調侃著自己對面的兩隻狼，左手輕順著臥在大腿上的銀色毛髮，慢慢拂過。

「還敢說呢！難道你身上沒有狼的血統嗎？」

雙手枕住後腦勺，夏蘭看著雷恩，微微勾起右眼的眉毛。

「我……」

雷恩經這一反問，馬上支支吾吾，反駁不出個所以然，逗得兩狼都笑了起來。

他說的並沒錯，狗的祖先其實也是狼。只是後來因為習性和樣貌而被分成了狗和狼。

「至少…我不像你們這樣。每天晚上只想對著月亮嚎叫！」

想了半天，最後勉強的擠住這段話。

只見夏蘭伸出食指在眼前晃了晃，發出嘖嘖聲。

「這你就不懂了，自古以來………………」

「看！有流星！」

雷恩察覺到夏蘭要開始長篇大論，便馬上打斷他的話，

手指胡亂指向天空的某一處。

『開什麼玩笑…才幾十歲的獸就學別獸〝阿公講古〞…

給你講下去我看三天三夜都不用睡了………』

登時雷恩覺得自己好…白目？竟然會用這種騙三歲小孩的謊言去騙夏蘭…

不過竟然意外地成功！讓雷恩在心底暗自竊喜。

「流星有什麼稀奇？流星雨才叫壯觀哩！你知不知道，在我小的時候……………」

『我的天啊！你還來？！哪時你變的這麼多話了……』

在雷恩心中把夏蘭罵了五、六遍不只，還甚至想來個過肩摔…。

就當雷恩在思考要用什麼方法去打斷夏蘭時，

從遠處颳來了一陣強風，眾獸中間的營火瞬間被吹熄，

擁有高熱餘溫的木頭散落一地，險些砸到剛剛窩在旁取暖的白狼，四周突然一片黑寂。

「怎麼了！」突然地黑暗，讓雷恩的眼睛有些適應不及，呈現完全的一片黑暗，

右手握住了身後的劍柄，但為了不想吵醒仍沉睡在大腿上的翗爾，而並未起身。

「不知道！可是有種很奇怪的感覺！」

擁有良好夜視能力的夏蘭迅速朝周圍望了一眼，但除了樹和草以外，什麼都沒有看到。

蟲鳴聲頓時消失得無影無蹤，徒留下的只有沙沙樹葉聲。

芬里爾突然對著草地不斷發出的低吼，弓起了身子。

「小心點！地底下，好像有什麼在！」

「啊…雷、雷恩！快看翗爾！」

原來一片漆黑的林中，綻出了藍色刺眼強光。

這正是從翗爾胸前的藍水晶所散發出的，而這時翗爾也被這陣騷動給吵醒，

湛藍又帶點銀灰的清澈瞳孔慢慢展露而出。

「怎麼了…？好吵喔……」

像個小孩似的揉了揉惺忪的雙眼，打了一個呵欠，從雷恩的腿上慢慢爬起。

「………………………」

「翗爾……你………你是颯翗爾？！」

「這…怎麼可能…？！騙人的吧…？！」

「嗷……？！」

藍色強光漸漸流回水晶內部，光點逐漸縮成一小範圍，像個燈籠似的，

發出微弱的光線照著四周，草地上被染上一層淡淡藍光。

眾獸不可置信的望著眼前剛從睡夢中甦醒的獸人，

嘴巴張的跟白癡沒兩樣，久久闔上不能。

「大家怎麼了？這樣的看著我…」

獸人坐在草地上，被大家的視線集中注目，有些不解的搔了搔頭。

眾獸仍還沒有從驚訝中回過神。這是怎麼一回事？！

才一轉眼，眼前的颯翗爾竟然變成了一隻白虎獸人！！

待續…

----------


## 阿翔

老實說的…
翔完全不知道這一篇在說什麼=.="
可能是因為翔沒有看18+的那篇…
翔13歲不能去那個版，
miss掉一篇了…

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 老實說的…
> 翔完全不知道這一篇在說什麼=.="
> 可能是因為翔沒有看18+的那篇…
> 翔13歲不能去那個版，
> miss掉一篇了…


沒有看到18+那篇的是無關劇情影響的~

18+那篇只是為之八的劇情多描述

所以時間點是接在 之八 過後 

簡單說~就是~

之八最後 是雷恩將熟睡的翗爾抱回夏蘭和芬里爾的所在地~

然後之九~這邊接上 

以上

----------


## 阿翔

> 沒有看到18+那篇的是無關劇情影響的~
> 18+那篇只是為之八的劇情多描述
> 所以時間點是接在 之八 過後 
> 簡單說~就是~
> 之八最後 是雷恩將熟睡的翗爾抱回夏蘭和芬里爾的所在地~
> 然後之九~這邊接上 
> 以上


喔喔明白~
重新再看一遍：開始有點明白了~
不過為啥感覺上…
這一篇有點接不上大大之前的那一章？0.0
也許是翔心理作用吧=.="

----------


## 藍颯斯

將開頭做了些修改～

這樣應該可以比較接的上了吧︿︿～

疼痛讓構思似乎有點對不上了。。。

啊～又再痛了…（（倒

----------


## 芬里尔

> 才一轉眼，眼前的颯翗爾竟然變成了一隻白虎獸人！！


藍藍 你離譜了哦~ 是太萌源太的關係麽？
開頭是接上了沒錯~
只是這個 真的很……那啥……（爆
==============================
芬是無毒 無公害 無農藥的綠色肉類 可以放心食用~<====昨日聊天後的無邏輯感想……（核爆

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十 朔日(中)

眾獸目瞪口呆的望著眼前坐在地上的雪白色物體。

原本堅挺的兩隻耳朵換上了一對圓圓耳，

身上銀灰色的毛皮全部變成雪白色的柔毛，身上布滿了線條黑灰色的紋路。

捲捲尾巴也被一條擁有美麗線型弧度的圓柱長尾給取代，上面也有著黑灰色的紋路。

而那長吻也消失不見，全身上下無一處都變成了老虎的樣貌。

唯一不變的是那湛藍銀灰的透明瞳孔。


「你們大家是怎麼了？這樣看著我…」

白虎獸人坐在草地上，對著大家投以的怪異眼光感到不解，搔了搔頭。

「你…你是翗爾嗎…？」

雷恩身體仍處在僵硬狀態，盯著眼前離自己不到一公尺的這隻白虎。

不只是雷恩，就連夏蘭以及芬里爾也都呈現了定格狀態，活像是一座石膏像。

「雷恩，你怎麼啦？我是翗爾啊。」

「咦，水晶…又發光了…」翗爾被胸前的光亮吸去了視線，低頭看著自己所配掛的項鍊。

「！！！！！！這是怎麼回事！」

翗爾唰地猛然站了起來。在低頭的同時，看見了自己的手臂跟往常不一樣。

眼睛睜的像顆乒乓球一般，盯著自己的身體，像是要把自己給盯出個窟窿來似的。

藉由胸前水晶所散發出的光線，讓翗爾有辦法看清眼前的所有一切，

只見他一下舉起腳，一下抬起手，一下又往耳朵摸去，接著又摸上臉，

然後又轉過身看看自己的尾巴。接著又看看自己，又看看其他僵住的眾獸。

頭緩緩的降了下來……，身體一抽一抽。

「呃…翗爾，你……還好吧？」

剛從震驚中回復過來，夏蘭緩緩上前，對著翗爾詢問。

「翗爾，別難過啊…就算你變成老虎，我也不會……」

「哇！！！好酷啊！我竟然變成老虎了！」雷恩話還沒說完，就被前方突來的歡呼聲給嚇了好大一跳。

〝磅咚！〞，眾獸全部跌在地上。單腳一抽一抽………。

『這傢伙…根本不是在難過嘛！』雷恩緩緩從地上爬起，頭疼啊！這傢伙…該說他神經大條還是什麼…

「看來我們的擔心是多餘的…。」夏蘭也重新從地上站了起來，拍了拍褲子上的灰塵。

「等一下…！不要動！」芬里爾突然而來的大喊，又再次讓眾獸呈現定格動作。

「尤其是你，翗爾！」

翗爾正要邁出左腳，體驗一下新的〝造型〞，卻馬上被芬里爾大聲吆喝住。變成了雙手平舉，單腳站立的可笑姿勢…。

「怎…怎麼了？」翗爾很努力的維持自己的重心，身體晃啊晃的。

但平衡用的尾巴因為變了造型控制得有些不順。一個重心不穩，左腳為了維持身體的平衡，

至終還是踏了下來。

翗爾所處的那塊土地，在他左腳踏上地面的瞬間，腳下竟竄出了一隻十公尺長的蜈蚣！

不，這不是蜈蚣。他竟然會浮在空中…。雖然他像蜈蚣一樣屬於多足類，但是頭上卻長著一對大熬，

每一隻腳都長出銳利的刃形硬殼，尾端高高翹起，上頭擁有著尖銳無比的大螫，前端流出清白色的液體。

清白色的液體順著地心引力滴落地面，地上馬上溶成一個一個的坑洞。

看起來就像是蜈蚣和蠍子的結合體，但似乎也有些不相像。因為有些太…巨大了！

紅色的硬殼，經由水晶散出的光線進行光融合而變為了紫色。

就在翗爾左腳落地的瞬間，一道白色的影子唰地劃過黑夜的空間，留下一道白色的曲線。

要不是芬里爾及時將翗爾撞開，不然現在的翗爾肯定被那雙大熬給夾成兩半。

「這是什麼啊！難道又是合成怪物？」

夏蘭將左腳向前跨，右腳輕彎，身體微微的側了一邊。擺起了戰鬥姿勢。

「長的好噁心…」雷恩接住飛來的白虎，輕推至自己身後，雙手向後握住了劍柄。

「這種廉價怪物我來收拾就好。」夏蘭抬起了雙手，手上金屬環互相撞擊著發出脆耳聲響，

掌心朝外輕輕的併在一起，雙眼緩緩閉上。

「構思───初………唔呃！」

〝咚咚！〞夏蘭的胸口內部傳出一陣劇痛，讓他雙腳一軟，整個獸跪在地上大口大口喘著氣。

「喂，夏蘭！你還好吧？」

『該死…！過著久了…能力還沒有恢復嗎？！』夏蘭仍然喘息著，撐起顫抖著的身子。

「雷恩，這隻怪物交給你了…現在的我沒辦法戰鬥…」左手摀著自己的胸口，神情有些痛苦。

「喂喂，不行啊，這麼大一隻傢伙……」

「那麼，我跟你一起吧。」芬里爾插進了雷恩和夏蘭的對話，咬起了被剛剛強風吹倒的大鐮刀。

「還有，小心點。他的味道不像是一般的怪物…」芬里爾將鐮刀向上一甩，藍光照射在鐮刀金屬面，

銀色圓弧曲線在夜空中一閃一閃，握柄處的尾端綁著一條白色的布條，隨風翩起。

只見芬里爾向上一躍，和鐮刀等高，接著身子一轉，白色的布條順著白狼的身子一圈一圈的圍繞在上。

多出的部分用牙齒咬住，之後落地。

但卻沒有被和身形不成比例的鐮刀給壓制住，背在背上，看起來額外的輕鬆。

「換句話說───他是妖怪。」

「妖怪啊…這還真是百聞不如一見呢。」雷恩抽出兩把火焰型匕首，接著組裝在一起，握在右手。

之後從左腳的褲管當中，又抽出一把鋸齒狀的短劍，該是銀色的金屬光澤卻閃出一波一波的藍光。

卸下身上的一小段黑色皮帶，將兩把武器串在一起。

右手持著匕首向前伸直，左手彎曲輕架在右手軸之上，雙膝有些微彎。

一場獸與妖的廝殺───即將展開！

待續…

----------


## 阿翔

看來會很刺激的樣子=w=
居然會是蜈蚣和蠍子的混合怪物啊…
只是想想也覺得噁心=.="*（？）*
期待拼過你死我活~*（？）*
期待下一章~

----------


## 芬里尔

於是乎 芬想說……
趕快打起來吧（炸
看你把芬打得落花流水！~（好像哪里出錯了= =
它已經頂了 浮不上去了=W=

----------


## 藍颯斯

TO 翔：
　　不不不～他不是怪物～（（揮爪
　　他是妖怪呀～妖怪≠怪物　！
　　謎：差的到哪去嗎？
　　我：差了一個字啊！　（被打


ｔｏ芬：
　　打起來打起來～
　　然後讓妖怪滅掉主角團（大心
　　然後就可以很開心的打上ＥＮＤ啦～（大誤


下午的時候覺得頭很痛

腦袋漲漲的。。。

沒有多餘的腦力可運用ˊˋ

所以無趣的打鬥場面

留到明天晚上在做更了…

萬分致歉（敬

----------


## 藍颯斯

本來是說不產。。。

但是給夏蘭持刀恐嚇威脅的一直催

所以還是產出來了＝ｗ＝

身體不適　可能寫的會有點突兀吧。。。

發現突兀的地方請告知一下＝ｗ＋　我會盡快改

=============


之十一 朔日(下)

「嗄！」妖怪仰頭朝天空大叫一聲，漆烈的叫聲撕破寧靜的黑夜，

強烈的聲音波動捲起來一陣陣巨大強風，嘴中的兩顆慘白毒牙朝眾獸露了出來。

「好久沒出來活動了！真舒服啊！」妖怪轉了轉自己的身子，眼睛散出鮮紅的詭譎光線，

聲音聽起來就像是許多不同的音頻所融合成的多重聲音，讓獸不由得打了股冷顫。

「就是那個嗎？讓我能夠破土重生的奇妙力量。」

盯著前方藍色光芒的發源者，像蛇一般的一吐一吐細細的舌頭。

「這隻…會說話…」

聽到妖怪開口的時候，雷恩身子震了一下。

以前，曾經在書上讀到：妖怪，是從空間縫隙鑽來這個世界，平常只能出現在黑暗陰影的角落。

他們會互相吞噬，以吸取同伴的妖力來讓自己進化。每進化一個階段，身體的外觀就會出現改變，

力量也會跟著增強，學習能力也會越來越高。當遇到會說話的妖怪時，代表他已經吞噬了超過一千隻的同類，

同時也相當的危險。堅硬的外殼幾乎無堅不摧，必須依賴其他力量才能將其給封印或者消滅。

「看來我們誤觸封印了啊…。芬里爾，你真的有把握傷害的到他嗎………？」

雷恩心中泛起了些許的不安，少了夏蘭的幫忙，只靠這些刀槍劍斧，真的能傷得了這隻妖怪嗎？

「我也沒和妖怪交過手…以前也只曾經遇到過屍體而已。所以我記得他們共同的味道。」

芬里爾將前肢俯低，下半身弓了起來，一副蓄勢待發樣。

「反正打了就知道了！」說完，一道白色影子向上躍起，以樹枝做為著力點，再躍向騰在空中的妖怪，

身子向前一翻，使鐮刀握柄順利咬住，動作十分流暢，朝巨大妖怪的大螯斬去。

「真是的………」

見芬里爾已開始展開攻勢，雷恩也跨出了右腳，擁有良好彈跳力的他不需要再採樹枝借力，直襲上方的紅紫色物體。

「地面的空氣果然還是最新鮮啊…那個該死的東西竟然把我封印在那種鬼地方…」

妖怪絲毫沒理會兩旁朝自己劈來的獸，還在不斷喃喃自語。

〝匡！〞，白色的影子撞上巨大的物體之後，紅色火花從天空中灑下，

一聲巨大的震響在天空炸開，接著白影被自己的副作用力給彈了回去。

另一方面，雷恩躍上了妖怪的身體，高舉左手中的鋸齒短劍，大力的朝環節的地方，狠狠刺了下去。

〝匡！〞，又是一響。反著藍色的光線，在空中一轉一轉，接著落到了地面。

雷恩的身體有那麼一瞬間因高速的震動而使身體麻痺，在妖怪身上倒了下來。

『我的天…這殼還真硬…。』雷恩勉強的站了起來，往下跳去拾起剛剛掉落的短劍。

芬里爾落回了地上，接著又往上一躍，將口中的鐮刀先是往回做個緩衝，接著脖子用力一甩，

鐮刀像是個迴力鏢飛了過去，砍向妖怪的側身。

堅硬的殼依然不為所動，噹一聲又將鐮刀給輕易彈回。

芬里爾還沒有停下攻勢，在鐮刀正要與自己擦身而過的時候，芬里爾緊緊咬住尾端的布條，

以圓周力畫了將近一圈，甩向蜈蚣的身軀。

「嗄！」只見妖怪慘叫一聲，紅紫色的殼裂出了幾條黑色的傷痕。

「你們煩不煩嗄？好，正好我肚子餓了，我要把你們給吃掉！」

妖怪臉上爆了青筋，怒斥著擾人的、不，擾妖的兩獸。

「嗷！」

芬里爾被重重的甩了出去，撞上了一顆大樹，原本就已經受傷的傷口在白色繃帶慢慢被染成血紅。

「啊！芬里爾！」雷恩扭頭，看著撞上大樹的芬里爾，大聲道。

「小狗狗，你沒時間顧別獸唷。」

原本騰在空中的妖怪俯衝了下來，頭上巨大的螯朝雷恩襲去，

速度之快讓雷恩有些來不及反應，連武器都還沒舉起就被大螯給夾住，全身動彈不得。

「第一個就吃你吧！應該會很美味吧。」慘白的毒牙離雷恩越來越近，雷恩拼命的掙扎，

但那只會讓自己的身上留下更多的傷口。

就當利牙要咬上雷恩的身軀的時候，芬里爾又再次將鐮刀當成迴力鏢一般，重重砸在妖怪的臉上。

「嗄！」

被這突來的偷襲，讓大螯瞬時鬆了下來。雷恩抓緊時機，左腳一抬，踢重了其中之一的牙齒。

「嗄嗄！」雖然說妖怪的外部是很堅硬沒錯，但內部就沒有如此了。

只見妖怪因牙齒的痛苦拼命的搖動著身驅，疼痛讓他漸漸失去了理智。

「你這隻可惡的臭狼！」妖怪大喝著，從口中噴出了銳利的毒針直朝芬里爾。

芬里爾因舊傷的出血，漸漸有些體力不支，剛剛那一下是全身最後的力量了。

一道黃影瞬間瞬到被血染的白狼前方，拉起了手中的黑色皮條。

「絕對領域！」

左右兩端各綁著一把武器，接著右手向前一揮，左手配合右手的節奏跟著揮動，

從手腕，逐漸擴大成手臂，在身前開出了一道黑色殘影的圓。

〝匡啷啷〞，毒針全數擋下，失去了速度落在了地上。

「你還好吧！？還可以戰鬥嗎？」

「身體有些不堪負荷…但是我可以成為你的眼睛。」芬里爾倒在地上氣喘吁吁道。

「眼睛？」雷恩有些不解。

「等一下，就聽從我的數據吧！」

「目分晰－－－啟動。」

「什麼數據？我聽不懂啊！」

芬里爾沒有再答他。左眼已開始做了變換，眼內微微的浮出了一個血紅〝ｗ〞字型。

左眼原本紫色的瞳孔，變成了橘色，從瞳孔中彷彿可以看見一些數據資料的跳動，以及疑似熱感應的流量值。

「三點零七四八六二九五秒後，他的尾巴會從座標九七三六四五之七六二一三九之八五六九四一三的位置劈過來。」

「什麼七七八八九九，我聽不懂啦！」

「簡單來說就是右上方３９度。剩餘零點九六秒。」

妖怪晃起來巨大的尾部，在空中掃出了強大的風壓，直朝兩獸狠狠劈去！

待續…

----------


## ShadelanJenn

與獸訣別書

永別了 親愛的獸友們 雖然相聚甚短 但是日子過的很充實 我永遠都不會忘記 和你初識的那一天 雷恩 跟你的第一次交手 很愉快 翗爾 雖然無緣陪你到最後 但是希望你能夠找回你的一切 芬里爾 我想和你說聲再見 不知道為什麼  


=================================================

好痛啊，我的頭，我的胸。渾身發熱，好像有東西在我的身體裡面燒一樣。

好想躺下去......。

看完之後，忽然很希望死一死。這樣就不會痛了。

我在講什麼= =？

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十二  苦戰

妖怪晃起來巨大的尾部，在空中掃出了強大的風壓，直朝兩獸狠狠劈去！

轟聲巨響，兩獸所在位置捲起濃厚沙霧，地上出現了一道可怕的痕跡，

一時看不清裡面的兩獸是死是活…


沙塵漸漸散去，裡頭出現了兩個黑色的影子。

「嚇死我了…」

在千鈞一髮之際，雷恩總算明白芬里爾表達的位置，

以些微的差距抱著芬里爾躲過了這可怕力量的攻擊。

「還沒結束！五點三七九六秒之後沙塵會完全散去，

而他會在一點二三九秒後使用尾端的毒螫噴出毒液來，

溶解力是４５９％，簡單說碰到半滴就馬上會被溶成一灘血水。」

「我的天…這太誇張了吧？沒有什麼應對方法嗎？」

雷恩解掉身上的黑色皮環，將白狼背至身後再扣起。

擁有強壯體格的雷恩對這點重量還不會放在眼裡，行動依然自如。

「在他噴出毒液的零點零九秒，會出現空檔，要攻擊的話只能抓住那個時間點。」

「所以說必須在１秒不到，衝上去？但是他殼硬的跟什麼一樣啊…」

此時沙塵已經漸漸散去，時間已經越來越緊迫………

「你等等…我找一下他的弱點…」

芬里爾的左眼映著妖怪的影子，眼睛中開始流動著數據……以及一些數值正在跳動。

「還等？沒時間了啦！」

此時妖怪已經將毒螫對準了兩獸，噴出了透明的液體，在空中形成點點藍色箭光，像箭雨般的射了過來。

「！！！」

雷恩有些錯愕看著眼前擁有劇毒的箭矢，面積相當的大，現在不管往哪裡逃都一定會被命中…

「動態分晰。聽著！零點五九秒。右側十一度、俯身三十五度、左腳抬起十三公分高、右躍三十九點七公分

頭往左側二十七度、雙腳離地五點三四公分、右手撐地將身子往七十八點九度左甩！」

此時芬里爾讀取了每道毒液的路徑以及到達時間，左眼從下而上跳動了一大排的數據資料。

雷恩聞聲馬上反應，在高速毒液就快要到達自己的眼前時，身體微微向右側，

箭雨般的毒針瞬間穿過原本的位置，但雷恩卻絲毫沒重半下。

接著俯身、抬腳、跳躍、甩頭、小跳，最後是高難度的將右手撐地，身體重心甩離地心，

往左上甩了過去。

完全，沒有擊中半下，每道針就在要快要刺中雷恩時，都被以微米的差距躲過。

「呼…好可怕……我好像漸漸明白你的奇怪資料了。」

「那麼找到弱點了嗎…？」

雷恩有些氣喘吁吁，連續的閃躲似乎消耗掉不少的體力。

「嗄！你這可惡的小蟲！只會躲來躲去嗎！」妖怪開始有些惱怒，身體周圍竟然冒出了紅色氣體。

「找到了，在……身………點九五……尺……痕………………」

「什麼？說清楚一點啦…這太抽象了。」

「喂？」後方不再有聲音傳出，讓雷恩有些氣憤扭過頭看著自己背上的白狼。

「喂！！都這種時候了你不可………」

雷恩視線被自己身下的血泊給愣住，白狼倒在雷恩身上大口大口的喘著氣……。

原本就負傷在身，加上用使用了目分晰，急遽的消耗掉白狼的體力，目前已沉陷昏迷的狀態。

「夏蘭，幫我照顧他一下。」雷恩跳至夏蘭身邊，將背後的白狼卸了下來，交給了他。

「你要幹嘛？難不成想一個人送死？沒有勝算的！你看那傢伙周圍的妖氣都已經散發出來了，

等下會有什麼樣的奇怪力量都很難說啊！」夏蘭對著離去的雷恩背影大喊著。

「除了我，現在還有誰能戰鬥呢？逃跑的話他也馬上會追上來，只能放手一搏了。」

「還有………如果我有什麼不測，幫我好好照顧翗爾。」

雷恩回過頭，嘴角微露出不捨的笑容，接著繼續走向那騰在空中的妖怪。

「雷恩！不要啊！」翗爾一個猛身的向前衝去，想攔住雷恩。卻一把被夏蘭抓住。

「他心意已決………」搖了搖頭，望著背影，緩緩道出這句話。



「來吧！你這妖怪！」雷恩再次擺起了戰鬥姿勢，身上淡黃色的毛髮也趨近一半被染成血紅色。

有一半是芬里爾的，一半是自己的。剛剛被鉗住時，身上已被留下深深的傷口，

從剛剛開始，他一直都是忍著疼痛作戰的。

天上繁星已經消逝的無影無蹤，雲與雲之間看的見一些電光的閃逝，震耳欲聾的雷聲從天空炸了出來。

如彈珠般大小的雨滴，急速的從天空急遽而降，

清洗著雷恩身上的血漬，但每一下淋過之後便會又有泊泊鮮血流出。

綠色的草地上流出一條一條混著血的雨河。

雨中閃電交錯，似乎意味著死亡之神將近矣……………。

「我改變主意，不生吃你們了。把你們烤焦後或許更美味！」

妖怪身上的紅焰流到了頭前的兩隻大螯上，聚集成一個紅黑色漩渦狀的氣流體。

〝嗄！〞仰頭長嘯，數道青色電光劈在那詭異漩渦內，被轉為妖怪自己本身的能量，從漩渦中溢出陣陣高壓電流。

「不會讓你得逞的！」雷恩雙腳一曲，對準妖怪頭上的大螯躍了過去。

「完全領域！！」左右手互相甩動，與絕對領域有點不太相同，

以身體呈現圓心，身體四周掃出了黑色殘影的圓，

落在上的雨滴紛紛被彈開，藍色點光在雨中更是閃閃耀眼，黑色的圓，外側也泛起一圈藍光。

『再見了…大家…。』

『再見了…翗爾………。』

「雷恩！不要！！！！」


待續…

----------


## 阿翔

真是打得很刺激啊^^
果然是真真正正的「你死我活」？
主角…
不會這麼快死吧？
他這麼快就死掉了的話就沒東西看了…
要是翔遇到這「妖怪」…
就把牠送回地獄去好了！*（大誤）*

----------


## 芬里尔

流石です~<====這是對自己說的=W=（炸
お疲れ様です~<====這還是對自己說的=W=（炸炸炸
次も期待してますよ~<====這是對藍藍說的=W=（核爆

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO 芬君  : あなたの言葉を全然に理解することができません　

　＝＝”

好累啊......。

TO 雷恩 : 
雷恩...相信你不會有事的...祝福你多福多壽...

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十三　翗爾的力量


「絕對領域！」


雷恩朝比他身體要大上三倍的紅黑色漩渦躍去，身前的黑色圓撞擊著漩渦中心，

瞬間竄出好幾道高壓電流。

雷恩正打算破壞漩渦的整體構造，藉由擾亂核心的組成來引導爆炸。

雖然並不知道這方法可不可行，但這樣下去，大家一定都會被妖怪殺了！

「真是愚蠢，你以為用這種小技倆就可以打敗我？」

妖怪突然大喝一聲，漩渦登時又膨脹了好幾倍，不斷吸收周圍的妖氣以及天空接連不斷的閃光，

而雷恩所製造的黑圓，抵不過強大力量的壓制，速度很明顯的慢下，漸漸被詭異漩渦給推回。

雷恩有些錯愕的看著眼前的巨大漩渦，中心點已呈現完全的黑暗，

彷彿裡面有一張嘴巴，什麼東西一靠近就會被吞噬。

〝趴〞，連接兩段武器的黑色皮環抵不過強大的拉扯力，應聲斷成了兩半，殘骸已不曉得飛到哪去。

看著眼前離自己不到十公分的黑色中心，雷恩已完全放棄了。

慢慢闔上眼睛，等待死神的降臨…。

『大家…永別了…』

『對不起…翗爾，我食言了…沒能陪你到最後…。

「雷恩啊啊啊啊！！」

翗爾掙脫緊抓住他的夏蘭，朝妖怪奔了過去。

身後甩出一道水痕，讓獸分不清是淚？還是雨………。


紅黑色的中心，開始凝聚了高密度質量的黑球，上面不時有黑色電流跳動。

下一秒，從妖怪頭上的大螯分離，直往雷恩的身體貫了過去。

「哇啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」

藍光，剎那間又再次綻了出來，林間剎時如白晝般的明亮，強光刺穿了每一個黑暗角落。

＊　＊　＊

======================================

『我死了嗎？』我問自己。

『應該，死了吧。』我這樣回答。

『死了。為什麼感覺身上有被壓住的感覺…？』

我緩緩將眼睛睜開。映入眼簾的是一大片閃耀的星空，

以及幾片隨風而落的葉片，清清蟲鳴，聽起來覺得額外安詳許多。

手下意識撫上胸口。並沒有預料中摸出一個洞，反而有種柔柔、毛毛的觸感。

『等等等！哪來的柔柔毛？！』

〝碰！〞。

我用力一起身，隨即傳來一聲某物體撞擊地面所發出的聲響。

「你醒了啊，還有，起來的時候別這麼激烈好嗎？」

「啊？」

「啊什麼啊？你自己看。」夏蘭朝我身旁指了過去。

順著他指的方向望去，一秒。在心裡把自己罵了個扁……

那觸感及聲響，都是眼前這隻白虎所產生的………。

只見那隻白虎臉朝正下方，和草皮做了〝親密接觸〞，隱約聽得見他從牙關擠出兩個字。

「好痛…………」

＊　＊　＊

========================================

「我還活著！？」雷恩抱著懷裡已重新入睡的翗爾，抬頭問夏蘭。

「你問廢言嗎……？」夏蘭沒好氣的反問。不是活著難道還會在這裡發呆納涼？！

「那妖怪呢？」

「被你懷裡的那隻老虎消滅了吧。」

「喂…這時候你還有心情開玩笑啊。」

「誰跟你開玩笑了？我講的是真的。」

夏蘭小心翼翼將白狼身上早已被血染紅的繃帶拆了下來，潑著清水慢慢清洗傷口。

「一切都發生在那短暫的一瞬間………」

「你應該還記得當時你快要被那顆黑球給貫穿吧？」

雷恩點頭。

「就在那一刻，翗爾掙脫了我，像發了瘋似的跑過去，

接著他胸前的水晶突然發出強烈的光芒。那光芒強到連我雙手擋住眼睛，光都可以穿透到我的視網膜。

之後只聽見妖怪一聲慘叫，後來等光線消失後，妖怪也化成灰了。」

「包紮我不會，你來吧！」夏蘭將事情娓娓道來以後，抱起白狼輕放在雷恩身旁。

「這水晶，似乎有很奇特的力量。」雷恩從腰間取出一段繃帶，以利牙代替了匕首，

咬下一段，動作熟練地輕繞住白狼的傷口，一圈又一圈地層層包圍，綁好。

「那妖怪也是因為水晶的力量給引出來的吧？這水晶到底有什麼祕密………夏蘭？」

雷恩發現前方不再有聲音傳出，取代之的是微微的鼻息聲。抬頭，才發現夏蘭已倚在一棵樹旁睡著了。

『今天大家都累壞了吧…』

雷恩望著懷裡的白虎獸人，輕輕在額頭落下一吻。

「這次，是你救了我哦。」


仰頭，滿空灑滿的晨星，點點散在空中。其中一處，在星星的間隔中，掛著一個黑色的圓。

而那黑色的圓，已慢慢沒入遠方的山下，蟲鳴聲也減少了許多，

沁涼晚風，拂過了一切，樹葉隨風舞動，颯颯。讓這靜謐的林間多加上了一絲絲的安逸。

＊　＊　＊

「身體好點了嗎？」

一隻黑狼從房間外踱了進來。

「嗯…好很多了，一些比較困難的法術也已經可以使用了。」

「對了，你哥他…怎麼說？」

「他說，願意再給我們一次機會，幾天後等我成年了，再行動一次。」

「亞倩終於要成年了呢…」白貓人的臉上露出一抹欣慰的笑容。

「是啊…不知不覺過了三年了呢……」亞倩也回以微笑。

夜，依然漆黑、仍舊寧靜……


次章（完）

待續…

----------


## 阿翔

次章完了次章完了~^^
*（轉圈圈+散小花）*
翔現正其待親愛的第三章~^^
一下子就死掉了，
這怪物其實也不強啊=.="
還是說…
是主角們太強了？
但是不管是什麼原因，
那隻讓獸感到噁心的妖怪終於死掉了~^^
*（轉圈圈+散小花x2）*

----------


## 藍颯斯

血腥成分16+


==================

參章    之一   三岔口


前言

妖怪消滅後，眾獸又在樹林裡待上了幾天養好傷，討論了有關之後該往哪個方向走，

之後，決定前往翗爾所回想起記憶的家。


幾天後。


=======================

「翗爾，你確定是這條路沒錯嗎？」

「對阿，應該沒錯……吧？」

「『吧？！』」夏蘭頭上瞬間爆出幾條青筋，頭頂上似乎看得見一股強大的低氣壓，在頭頂處不斷凝聚、累積。

湛藍的瞳孔，下一秒已變成火紅般的顏色，彷彿真的燒了起來………。

「你這隻死狼！不對，現在是老虎。你這笨老虎到底知不知道路啊！從樹林出來以後就聽你說的方向走。

結果咧？託你的福，我們已經在這森林迷路三天兩夜了，我看還沒找到你記憶中的地方就要先死在這邊了！」

夏蘭幾乎是只用一口氣就把這整串話說完，一些口水還噴到了前方的芬里爾。

「對不起嘛！因為確定的地名我根本不知道，只是靠直覺……」

「直覺？！我的天…」夏蘭只覺得一陣天旋地轉，頭快要爆炸了…。

此時，走在最前頭的雷恩停下了腳步。

「是三岔口…該走哪邊？」轉過身，詢問身後的三獸。

「那裡／這裡。」翗爾和夏蘭同時指出兩個不同方向，莞爾，又開始吵了起了。

雷恩嘆了一口氣，揉了揉發疼的太陽穴，決定暫時不裡那兩獸，俯下身向芬里爾開口道。

「對了，你不是有分析的能力嗎？有辦法分析出哪個是我們該走的路？」

只見芬里爾搖了搖頭。

「我這能力只可以分析出動態事物。找路這種事根本沒辦法。」

「這樣啊…」

雷恩雙手抱在胸前，若有所思的看著上頭已被風化磨損到完全看不清楚的路標。

「走這裡好了。」想了好一段時間，最後雷恩伸出食指指向中間的道路。

「有什麼根據嗎？」芬里爾走向前，低頭聞了聞雷恩所指的路。

「直覺。」

下一秒，芬里爾腳下一個踉蹌，半天爬不起來………

＊　＊　＊

眾獸隨著雷恩的腳步，亦步亦趨的跟在後頭，

繁茂的樹葉，讓陽光有些透不進來，道路也淺淺鋪上一層青綠色苔蘚。

而在步入這條路的開始，翗爾的身體開始產生了些不適，但是為了不想給大家添麻煩，一直再忍耐，

很快的就落後到隊伍的最後。

『不要…再過去了…』

『那裡有什麼東西在…』

瞬間，翗爾驚覺。發現自己的聲音完全發不出來，步伐也變得相當沉重。

『夏蘭！雷恩！芬里爾！有沒有聽到！不要再過去了啊！！

不管如何使力，聲音仍舊發不出來，身體像是被綁上了幾千公斤重的鉛塊，寸步難移。

就這樣眼睜睜的看著大家走進一層淡紅色的透明波紋理，身影直接消失。


在他們身影完全消失在紅色波紋理之後，翗爾的聲音也突然回來，行動也恢復自如。

飛快的跑向那紅色的波紋裡。

『明明這麼明顯的東西…大家怎麼會看不到？！』

手掌，才剛接觸的波面，翗爾馬上就被一股強大的力量給震回，飛了好幾公尺遠。

「好痛…這是怎麼回事？！」翗爾摸了摸發疼的屁股，不解的望著眼前的紅波。

心中浮現了一堆問號。「為什麼他們可以進入，我卻不能…？」

突然，一股寒意從翗爾的背脊竄出，讓他不由得打了個冷顫，心中升起不好的預感。

「不好！不快點把他們救出來的話…」

先向後退了幾步，接著全力助跑撞向紅色的波壁。

但每次才剛接觸，就被奇怪的力量給彈回去。翗爾不死心試了好多次，身上已滿是擦傷，有些精疲力盡。

但即使這樣，白虎仍撐起遍體麟傷的身軀，再次朝紅波奔了過去。

結果依然。

「可惡！沒有什麼方法了嗎！」

眼看著大家就快要陷入危機之中…自己卻一點辦法也沒有…拳頭狠狠砸在地面上，砸出一個個的拳印。

＊　＊　＊

「喂…等等我…我走不動了……。」微弱的聲音從隊伍後方傳了過來，一隻白虎跪在地上大口大口的喘著氣。

「你還好吧？要不要先休息一下？」芬里爾聞聲扭頭，看著跪在地上喘著氣的翗爾。

「也好…現在霧也越來越濃了，我們暫時休息一下，等霧散了再行動吧？」

「我沒意見。」夏蘭攤了攤手，接著逕自找了塊地坐了下來。

雷恩上前將氣喘吁吁的白虎給扶起，替他拍了拍背順順氣。

而在雷恩扶起翗爾的時候，有那麼一瞬間，翗爾的臉上露出了一抹猙獰的笑容…。


森林間的霧不但沒散去，隨著時間越來越久，而越來越濃，可見度已經相當的低。

眾獸不知道在什麼時候，也因為等待太過於漫長而紛紛進入夢鄉，唯獨白虎還醒著。

只見白虎慢慢的站起身來，左手伸進霧裡。當再次伸出的時候，手上多出了一把鋒利的長劍，

舌頭輕輕滑過劍身，緩緩走向熟睡中的夥伴們。

踩在草皮上，卻沒有發出半點聲響。

白虎已緩緩來到了白狼前方，對準白狼的頭顱，接著銀色劍身在空中閃下一道銀弧，

白狼連哀嚎的時間都沒有。頭瞬間和身體分了家，滾落到白虎腳邊。

步向下一個目標，高舉劍，〝呼呼〞兩聲，褐色身軀被分成四份，大量的血液如湧泉般噴出，

白虎臉上升起了一股怪異笑容，舔去了劍身上殘留的血液，走向下一個目標，〝噗哧〞！

銳利的劍口貫穿淺黃色的腦門，勃勃鮮血緩緩流下，把黃色的毛髮染成了一大片不規則的血紅。

綠地，瞬間變成了一片血海。白虎看了看四周，非常滿意的大聲笑了起來，身上濺滿了不規則的血漬，令他興奮不已。

待續…

----------


## 阿翔

話說這篇…
好像有一點混亂0.0
不過翔看了兩次後還是明白了啦。
這算是16+嗎？
翔倒是覺得連10+也沒有=.="
不過主角一定不會這麼快就全死了吧，
不然下一篇的只有兩個字：

這兩個字是…

*THE END*



期待下一篇喔~^^

----------


## ShadelanJenn

藍藍，你要我做什麼 我知道你現在在看。

說話啊，藍藍.......
(PM 6 : 39)

----------


## 芬里尔

> 「對了，你不是有分析的能力嗎？有辦法分析出哪個是我們該走的路？」


這個……太強獸所難了…… “目分晰”不是這麽用的……
啊啊 The End~ 大好大好~（何？
這個……芬猜出來了~（死
“目分晰”就是要這麽用~ 再配合夏蘭君可以將想象的事物化爲現實的能力……（被藍藍拖走
==========================
最近懶筋發作 什麽都不想幹= =
於是乎 總結了一下自己的獸生（謎：你幾歲？！
看別人的文章很HIGH  寫自己的文章很糾結
看別人的圖很羨慕  畫自己的圖總覺得傷眼……
==========================
以上無邏輯= =
次も期待してますよ~

----------


## 藍颯斯

之二  鏡森

「可惡！沒有別的方法了嗎！」

白虎一拳又一拳的垂在地面，想將同伴救出卻又無計可施…

「是我害了你們…是我害了你們…如果當初不讓你們跟來的話…」

翗爾跪在地上，不斷自責著，眼淚也早已不聽使喚，滴落在拳頭上的傷口，

和血融合，滾落地面。

「翗爾，你在這裡幹嘛啊？」

就在此時，一道聲音從身後傳出，一雙手突然落到了翗爾的肩膀上，讓翗爾嚇了好大一跳。

翗爾緩緩回過頭，看見的正是雷恩他們一群獸。

「雷雷雷雷雷雷雷恩？！還有夏蘭和芬里爾！！！？」

翗爾有些不可置信自己所看到的，手指停在半空中，嘴和笨蛋一樣張的半大。

「你什麼時候變成結巴啦？還不快點跟上來。」

夏蘭雙手抱在胸前，口氣聽起來有些不耐煩。

「你們……剛剛不是…咦？！」正當翗爾再次回頭看當初大家走進的那面微紅壁波的時候，

那面透明牆好像從來沒有存在過，看見的只有一棵棵高大的樹木。

『好奇怪，剛剛這裡明明有那個奇怪的牆壁…大家也是從這裡進去的啊…

又為什麼現在會從我身後出現呢…？』

「怎麼啦？翗爾，大家要走囉！」雷恩向翗爾伸出左手，臉上掛著溫柔的微笑。

「啊…喔！」翗爾甩了甩頭，將剛剛的思緒拋至腦後。

『大家…回來了就好…』翗爾也回以雷恩一個微笑，將右手伸了出去。

大力一拉，站起身子。

說也奇怪。剛剛所擦傷的地方，傷口竟完全消失，疼痛感也消失殆盡，

就好像不曾受傷過。緩緩跟上大家的腳步，但心情卻有那麼小小的五味雜陳………。

＊　＊　＊

翗爾滿意的看著四周的血海，俯下身子，伸出舌頭舔了舔身旁的血湖，

露出滿意的笑容。詭異的笑聲穿梭在濃厚的白霧裡，久久不斷…。

突然，颳起了一陣大風，只見另外一道白色影子從起風處掠過，

撲上了正在噬血的白虎。

白虎一時反應不及，被強制壓倒在地。

濃霧漸漸被風吹散開。地上，有兩道白色的影子，霧隨著風的吹拂越來越淡，

最後消失，才清楚的看見，那白色的晃影，竟是芬里爾！

此時芬里爾的嘴裡叼著他的那把鐮刀，將白虎壓倒在地，

巨鐮的銳利鋒口正架在白虎的頸上。

「嗚嗚……！」從芬里爾的口中不斷發出陣陣低鳴，紫色的瞳孔散著憤怒的光火。

『怎麼可能…！？』百思不得理解的白虎被壓制在地，全身動彈不得，

眼神朝剛剛的血海屍塊望去。

根本沒有什麼屍體，有的只是一攤一攤的水，以及一個個獸形傀儡罷了。

「唔…芬里爾…你在幹嘛…？我是颯翗爾啊…你不認得我了嗎？」

翗爾的聲音有些顫抖，淚眼汪汪的看著壓制在身上的白狼。

原本手上染滿鮮血的長劍也早已消失。

「真是抱歉，你剛剛殺的都只是我做出來的傀儡而已。」聲音從樹林間幽幽的傳了出來。

「你們的模仿很厲害。樣貌、口氣，連氣味都有辦法模仿………」

樹後，一道褐色的影子倚著樹幹，左膝彎成４５度靠在樹上。

「甚至記憶，習慣。幾乎是一模一樣………」

另一邊的樹枝上，一道淡黃色的影子正坐在上頭，接下了褐色影子的話。

「只可惜…」

「你遺漏了一個地方。」

「喂！你不要一直搶我的台詞啦！」褐影有些不滿的對另一端的影子大喊抱怨著。

「有什麼關係嘛！你不覺得這樣很像偵探登場時候的開場白嗎？」

黃影呵呵笑道，接著一個躍身，從好幾層樓高的樹上跳了下來。

「開你頭啦！就不能正經一點嗎…」夏蘭從樹後走了出來，

已恢復的能力似乎已發動許久，手上的金屬環正散著光芒。

「如果是一般獸，從這高度跳下來不骨折也難吧！？真是怪物…」小小聲的補上一句。

「我說……你們兩個………」芬里爾幾乎被忽略，讓他心中泛起一股想衝上去咬獸的衝動…。


「你們在說什麼…？我怎麼都聽不懂……」翗爾的聲音有些哽咽。

「都說了你遺漏了一個相當大的漏洞。」

「翗爾身上的味道和一般獸不大一樣。而你身上卻只有他虎態時的味道。」

「也許你根本不知道，他前幾天還是一隻狼呢！」

「哼哼，你們什麼時候發現的？」被壓倒在地的白虎表情瞬間轉換，冷笑了幾聲。

「一開始的時候就注意到了。只不過為了明白你的意圖，所以我們只好來個將計就計。

坦白跟你說吧！這種程度的次元，要破解就和捏死一隻螞蟻一樣容易。」

擁有鮮紅雙眸的夏蘭，緩緩走到白虎身旁。「如果。」

「把真正的翗爾還給我們，或許我還可以放你一條生路哦！」

夏蘭朝著白虎，臉上展露出天真無邪的笑容。

而芬里爾第一次看到這樣的夏蘭，讓他不由得寒毛直豎…

天真無邪的笑容下，根本藏有無限殺機嘛！

「本尊哦？」

只見白虎大笑了幾聲，接著道：「他現在應該正被幻覺慢慢引入黑暗深淵了吧！

他會在不知不覺中慢慢死去，除非他自己發現，不然永遠回不到這個世界了，哇哈哈哈哈……唔呃！」

周圍的空氣瞬間降下好幾千度，只聽見〝喀〞一聲，以及從白虎喉間擠出最後一絲的怪異叫聲，

接著大量液體從頸部噴灑到空中。液體在還沒落地之前，就變成了粉末狀的閃亮碎片。

只見雷恩不知道什麼時候出現在白虎身邊，一腳大力踏在巨大的鐮刀上。

銳利的鋒口深深陷入地表。巨大鐮刀身有一半都陷入地面。

「少用這個樣貌說出那種的話。夏蘭，打破這個地方。」

雷恩的身圍似乎捲起了一股可怕的怒氣波動，直逼理緒的臨界值……。

這樣狀態的雷恩，別說是芬里爾，連夏蘭也被微微嚇到。

夏蘭趕緊應了一聲，抬起了右手：「次元───分析。」

「質量───分解！」

紅色的壁波漸漸崩解，最後全部消失殆盡。

「這是………」芬里爾再拔出深陷在地表中的鐮刀的時候，視線無意間掃到地上一個一個的拳印。

不單單只有拳印，還有幾道物體滑行所產生下的痕跡，上面有著斑斑血跡。

順著痕跡走下去，看見一隻白虎倒在路邊。

「翗爾！」夏蘭趕緊奔了過去，但有一道黃色影子更快，一個瞬身早已蹲至在白虎身旁。

一把將臉朝地的翗爾翻了過來。

雪白色的毛皮，身上遍布著滿是擦傷流血的痕跡。拳頭也是如此。

雙眼，睜的大大的，眼內看不到半絲焦距。

待續…

----------


## 雷恩

果然，一切都是幻覺，嚇不了我～

可是也看得很混亂呀！
麻煩解說一下= =

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 果然，一切都是幻覺，嚇不了我～
> 
> 可是也看得很混亂呀！
> 麻煩解說一下= =


額～還以為大家看到這章的標題後疑問可以解開呢。。

簡單說～

他們在選三岔路的時候

走向了鏡子森林

那裡面有許多不明生命體

擁有模仿的能力

然後混入獵物之中　再將其吃掉

雷恩、夏蘭和芬里爾

他們無意間誤觸到其中一隻的領域內

所謂的假翗爾以混入眾獸之中

而腳程慢的翗爾並沒有因此進入

由於（逼）的關係　他被排斥進入

後來鏡妖才使用幻覺

來慢慢奪走翗爾的生命

----------


## 阿翔

翔就知道死不了！*（炸飛）*
不然的話難道真的只給大家看*THE END*啊？
話說這樣看起來，
進不去紅霧比進去紅霧更慘=.="
不明生命體…
難道就是人稱的UFO!? *（毆飛）*
期待下一章翔會出現喔~

----------


## 北極狼

主角當然死不了
死了就不是主角

><

幻覺
很好寫的題材

......

對不起
之前只看不回

現在還在看次章唷
目錄好方便

其實想請教一下大大用什麼時間來寫小說？(真的好快)
小北就用那時間來看小說^^

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 主角當然死不了
> 死了就不是主角
> 
> ><
> 
> 幻覺
> 很好寫的題材
> 
> ......
> ...


呵~不要緊~

還請多多捧場啊~(大燦)

小獸我更文的時間

周一到周五通常大概是晚上11點會更..
(因為夜讀關係, 到這時間才會到家)

假日的話就不一定了~

================

昨天家裡因為有些狀況

所以沒有辦法更文

在此跟大家致歉

沒意外的話今天可以順利更文了~

----------


## 藍颯斯

之三   真偽

「翗爾！你醒醒啊！」

芬里爾不斷搖著如同死屍一般的白虎，但不管如何的呼喚，白虎仍沒有回應。

那清澈蔚藍夾帶點銀灰的眼眸，完全找不到任何焦距。

「夏蘭，難道沒有什麼辦法嗎？」

雷恩最後緩緩開口。原本那令獸恐懼的憤怒氣流也已經平緩了不少，

眼神夾帶許多自責，也含著許多的悲憤。

夏蘭搖了搖頭：「就像那個鏡妖所說，除非他自己發現………」

『翗爾…快點…醒過來吧………』

================================

翗爾跟在隊伍的最後面，跟著雷恩他們步步向前。

放眼過去，大樹很有規律的矗立在道路兩旁，延伸至最底處。

可是，越往前走，翗爾的心情就越是不安………

「雷恩，你們剛剛不是進到一個很怪異的地方？那後來怎麼出來的？」

前方的犬獸人止住了腳步，待翗爾和自己並肩時，答道。

「什麼很怪異的地方？我們剛剛一直都在你後面呀。」

口氣相當平緩，臉上依然掛有一絲的微笑。

「是嗎………。」

「對啊。好了，我們到了。」

「到了？到哪？」翗爾不解的看著附近的景色，全部仍是一片樹海，完全沒有什麼特別的地方。

「那裡啊。」雷恩朝前方夏蘭所在處指了一下。

原本剛剛那延伸到地平線的樹林大道，前方不知何時瀰漫出一股黑色的氣霧。

夏蘭和芬里爾已經在那謎樣黑色霧團裡，正向著雷恩和翗爾招手。

「好了，我們快走吧！」

雷恩抓起了翗爾的手腕，準備往前方的謎樣黑霧裡走去。

「等…等一下！」

翗爾大力甩掉了抓住自己的手，口氣有些不安穩。

「我有事情問你………」

從剛剛開始，翗爾就覺得事情有些怪異。

走在眾獸的最後方，有時候竟然看見大家的身影會產生一陣一陣的殘影波動，

而自己胸前的藍水晶，像是在承受什麼東西一樣，微微的震動。

在和剛剛的紅波壁聯想在一起，很明顯的感覺到事情的不協調性。

「你知道這塊水晶嗎？」

翗爾抓起胸前的水晶，在雷恩的面前晃了晃。

「嗯？這不是你隨身攜帶的裝飾品嗎？」

雷恩的表情依然很溫和，臉上的笑容仍然不減，伸出右手摸了摸翗爾白色的毛皮。

「不…我不是這個意思。我是說，你應該知道這水晶，當初我曾經送給夏蘭當禮物吧？」

「哦，對啊。我知道，怎麼了嗎？」

「……………」翗爾頭低了下來，拳頭在不知不覺中已經緊握，關節因大力出力發出了滋滋聲。

「你…不是雷恩………你是誰……真正的大家在哪？」

「你怎麼啦？我不就是雷恩嗎？好了，大家正在等了呢！我們快點跟上去吧。」

雷恩似乎有些焦慮，再次抓起了手，拉著翗爾往黑霧走去。

「你不是雷恩…快放手…」

翗爾頭壓的很低，由於力氣抵不過雷恩，正被他往前方拖著走。

「我說！放手！！」

瞬間，從水晶開出一道淡藍色的四方牆，把緊握翗爾手的雷恩給撞了出去。

此時翗爾的身圍，正被一個淡藍色的四方牆給嚴密包圍。

「你們到底是誰！真正的大家在哪！你們為什麼要騙我！！？」

翗爾重新抬起頭，甩落了幾滴透明的淚珠，滴落在地面。

被欺騙的滋味，而且樣貌卻又是對自己最好的人。眼淚止不住的潺潺流下。

被擊飛的雷恩倒在地上，身形竟又開始閃出了殘影，好像數據不穩定的那樣一般。

「你聽我解釋………」雷恩從地上爬了起來，抹去了嘴角中的血，正要開口的時候，

又被一道四方柱給撞飛。

「喂！你發什麼瘋啊！雷恩你也打？」此時芬里爾和夏蘭從黑霧中奔了回來，扶起倒在地上的雷恩。

「真正的雷恩，才不會這麼脆弱…」

只見翗爾雙眼含淚，伸出右手的食指和中指，和胸前的水晶平行。

「真正的夏蘭，右手上有著他專屬的銀色手環。」

放在胸前的手指，浮出了淡淡的藍光。

「真正的芬里爾，前肢上應該要有之前戰鬥留下的疤痕。」

淡光向上湧出，圍繞在指尖。

「你們都是大騙子！！！快把大家還給我！」

在一剎那，翗爾腦中突然閃過了之前受困的那個怪異洞穴，那充滿著詭異網狀的藍光地方。

擊碎藍色晶體的方法，像是資料輸入一般湧入腦海。

「Houi!!」

雷恩他們所處的地方，一道藍色的光在他們的腳下畫下了一個正方形。

「Jouso!!」

那淡藍色的正方形，浮現出陣陣藍光。

「Ketsu!!」

將擺在胸前的右手，往右邊用力一揮。

瞬間，從正方形的軌道，冒出一個和自己身圍一樣的藍色四方柱體，將偽眾獸困在裡面。

「快把大家還給我！！Metsu!!」

不等他們答話，手重新劃回到自己胸前，原本那四方柱體瞬間壓縮，

裡頭的物體被硬生生壓爆，但是灑出的並不是鮮血。

而是如同鏡子破碎般的碎片。之後空間開始崩壞，一層一層開始剝落。

…………………………

倒在地上的白虎，眼中遺失的焦距慢慢回復。

「翗、翗爾！！」

視線慢慢開始對上。一醒來，就看見自己最喜歡的雷恩就在眼前，

突然心頭一緊，向前方黃色物體的懷裡撲去。

雷恩的胸膛感覺到一股溫熱，雙手輕輕摟住前方的白虎。

「你做的很好…歡迎回來………」

「嗚……嗚…………是真正的大家……是真正的雷恩………」

「芬里爾。」夏蘭輕喚身旁的白狼：「我們暫時迴避一下吧。」

〝嗷〞一聲算是同意。

風中傳出一陣陣哭聲，陽光穿透繁密的枝葉，微微輕灑映在翠綠的草皮。

=====================================

一隻狼，站在一大片綠意盎然的草原之上，閉著雙眼，風輕輕拂過柔軟黑色的毛。

突然黑狼四肢上的火焰，突然竄上全身。

一瞬，附在身上的火焰〝蓬〞一下消散，原本的黑狼竟變成了一隻狼獸人！

俊俏的臉龐，一身黑毛在陽光下閃閃發光，尾巴因興奮而止不住搖擺。

「亞倩好厲害呀，才短短幾天就能抓住變身的要領了！」

一道白色的物體撲上了狼獸人的胸膛～開心的呵呵笑著。

「虧你的福呀。」亞倩伸出原本是前肢，如今已是一雙完整的手，摸了摸胸前的白貓人。

「等休息個幾天，我們就出發吧！」

「嗯！」修藍特的臉上掛著大大笑容。

「不過在那之前～我們先去玩嘛！」白貓人像小孩撒嬌似的拉著亞倩的手，晃啊晃的。

「好好好～」抵不過眼前可愛的小東西的強烈閃光，雙腳瞬間燃起紅色的火焰，

將白貓人一手抱起，躍上蔚藍的天空中。

待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

芬自己都不知道自己前肢有疤= =（炸
話說 可以問一下那是什麽語言麽？不太像羅馬音（炸炸炸
以上……
是被恐嚇來回文的産物（小聲）（死

----------


## ShadelanJenn

小小番外篇-結界術
===============================================

夏欄看著翗爾，好像有什麼話要講「你從哪裡學來的？」

翗爾被夏蘭這樣問一瞬間不知道如何答話才好，只是抓著頭「那個......。」

「你怎麼會結界術？」夏蘭說的同時，伸出手。食指和中指合併，其餘的手指貼於掌心。「像這樣。」

一個正方形的線條圍在手指周圍，發出微微光芒。夏蘭向前指出，接著向上一揮。在前面的地上出現一個小小的正方形體，正包著一株小草。

「什麼？你們在講什麼？」雷恩聽到夏蘭跟翗爾的談話，興致勃勃的走了過來。

「翗爾會結界術。」夏蘭簡單的講。「那是一種空間的能力。」

「如果像這樣做的話......滅(めつ Metsu)！」把手像劍一樣向下一揮。那個在前方的小正方體忽然向內壓縮，同時包在裡面的那株小草連同那個空間被壓的粉碎。

雷恩登時拍手鼓掌！這時候連芬里爾都靠過來一探究竟了。

「如果這個拿來對著別獸用的話，結果會是如何應該知道吧，」夏蘭對著芬里爾使出結界術，把芬里爾包在裡面。芬里爾伸出前肢，抵著夏蘭做出來的結界。芬里爾發現夏蘭要做什麼的時候，急忙拍打著那面牆。「不過如果要解除的話......解(かい Kai) 」

芬里爾在解除後，重心不穩，向前蹬了幾步。

「大致的過程，分為方圍(方囲　Houi)、定礎(じゃさ Jasa、じょうそ Jouso 前面的是作者自創的發音 其實真正的發音應該為 ていそ Teiso 才對 而藍藍用的又是另一種念法 ) 、以及做出完整的結界，結 (けつ　Ketsu 但是據本人了解的話 動畫中好像是促音)。最後如果要消滅敵人，就是滅 (めつ　Metsu)；反之則是解 (かい Kai)。」夏蘭獎的頭頭是道，聽的眾獸們只管點頭。「這樣明白了嗎？」

「話說你還是沒回答我，你怎麼會的？翗爾」

「.......」

----------


## 阿翔

終於成功發現了真偽！
話說狼可以變成狼人啊…
真是太好了，
因為這樣好帥好酷！*（？）*
期待翔的出現下一章~

----------


## M.S.Keith

小修與亞倩讓我好想要寫兒童不宜的番外篇（一秒）
不過這還是交給作者吧（推）

狼化跟狼人化我家的小修都能接受喔，畢竟是對方亞倩嘛ˇ（痛毆

----------


## ShadelanJenn

那就大大的給他下寫下去吧。 據可靠線報的消息指出，修修跟亞亞暫時(嚴禁事項)。

藍颯斯：「無可奉告！」

夏蘭：「那就讓我來寫吧」


以上XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區



to:M.S.Keith

   亞倩和修的18+番外啊~~(沉思

    小獸我寫18+的功力不太好呢(攤爪

    看看有沒有時間囉....((默    
    


之四 巧遇?

眾獸重新回到了三岔口。

「中間的路不通。現在剩左和右這兩條，該走哪呢？」

夏蘭回過頭詢問著後方的眾獸，拿捏主意真的是最困難的…。

「不如，在信他一次吧？」芬里爾抬起前腳，指向雷恩身後的白色物體。

夏蘭聳了聳肩表示沒意見，大家便朝著翗爾當初所指向的方向－－－左邊，走了進去。

然而，這一路意外的順暢，沒有奇奇怪怪的東西出現，路也開始變得平坦許多。

原本路旁兩側的高大樹木也矮了好幾截，頭頂上的樹葉也稀疏了許多，

隱隱約約可以看見天空的慢慢步入黑夜景象。

「我們找個地方休息吧，天黑後的森林太危險了。」

「那裡，那裡有個山洞！」在雷恩背上的翗爾眼尖發現前方不遠處的一座山洞，

讓眾獸省下了找地方休息的時間。沒多久，大家已經在山洞外了。

「你們聞，好香的味道呀！」一陣烤肉香從洞穴中傳出，充斥著眾獸的鼻間。

從山洞中浮現出紅色的光火，火影在岩壁上一跳一跳。

「請問有獸在嗎？」雷恩率先踏進了洞內，但回應他的只有他自己的回音，

同時也傳出〝劈啪〞的柴火燃燒聲響。

再往裡頭走一點點，映入眼簾的是相當空曠的空間，其中一處有著一隻被烤成金黃色的肥兔子，

香味正是從這上面傳出，四周的灰黑岩壁也因為火光的照射而染成一大片亮紅。

「好像出去了。」夏蘭伸手拍落對著金黃色兔子蠢蠢欲動的白爪，〝嗚〞聲叫響在洞穴內聽得更是清晰。

「那會是誰呢？」撫了撫發疼的手背，問道。

「看來變成貓以後鼻子也跟著失靈了呢。」夏蘭調侃道，可憐的翗爾就這樣被當成笑柄，惹來眾獸的一陣笑聲。

「好啦！別再欺負他了，變成老虎也不是他願意的。」雷恩適時的出聲打了圓場，摸了摸臉上因尷尬泛起紅暈的翗爾的白毛。

「是狼的味道哦。」替翗爾解開了他的疑惑。

「芬里爾，你和我一起去找今天的晚餐好了。夏蘭，麻煩你幫我照顧一下翗爾了。」

雷恩從身上的皮帶中抽出了一把狩獵用短刀，和芬里爾一起往洞外走出。

「對了，如果主人回來了，就麻煩跟他說一下吧。如果人家不接受我們再說吧！」離開前補上了這句話，接著兩道影子消失在洞口。

夏蘭揮了揮雙手像是趕蒼蠅似的，接著選了一塊大石頭在上面坐了下來，開始玩弄著自己手上的銀色手環。

而翗爾仍然盯著眼前那香味四溢的烤全兔，地上都快要淹起水了…。


洞穴外的蟲鳴聲逐漸擴大，還不時夾帶某種〝咕咕〞的怪異鳥鳴。氣溫和早上比起來明顯的降低了不少，

從樹葉的細縫中望去，隱約可看見已變黑的天空浮現出半個亮月。時而出現，時而消失。

而星群也都躲到了雲的上頭，在眾樹之下，呈現了完全的死黑，除了有時高空中的明月願意稍微展頭露面，才會亮起微微一絲的銀光。

翗爾正無聊的坐在看得見洞外的洞內附近，正閒得發慌，在一瞬間，洞穴外頓時閃起了一陣詭異的藍光，

不到一秒之後馬上消失。翗爾雙眼瞪得大大的，不知道是自己看到幻覺還是怎樣。這裡是森林耶！

怎麼可能會有那種奇怪顏色的光？而且就好像是藍色的火焰所照出的光火。

一陣陣腳步聲，朝洞口慢慢逼近，翗爾心頭一驚，啊一聲沒命似的奔到夏蘭身旁，對著洞口支支吾吾、指指點點……。

夏蘭頭上冒出很大的問號，他完全不知道目前翗爾到底在搞什麼東西…。就在這時，腳步聲已在洞穴內產生了回音，

很明顯的是走了進了洞穴內，一身擁有黑色毛皮的狼獸人出現在夏蘭他們的對面。

他的毛色相當特殊，雙手雙腳最末端是金黃色的毛髮，緊接著是紅色一圈像火焰形狀的紅毛，再上去才是如墨一般的亮黑。

連尾巴上的顏色也是有金黃色和紅色所構成，脖子上綁著一條紅色的圍巾，整身的顏色看起來相當突兀，年紀看起來二十出頭，

左眼上有著銳利東西所劃出的傷口。

「你們是…？」狼獸人神情有些疑慮的看著眼前的這兩獸，他不記得在他離開前有其他獸在的。

「很抱歉打擾你。」夏蘭站直身子，微微的鞠了個躬。接著繼續道：「我們正在旅途的路上，

在經過這附近的時候天色已經快黑了，然後碰巧發現到這個洞穴，所以打算在這邊暫留一個晚上，

我們還有另外兩個夥伴，現在已經去找食物了。如果造成你的不方便的話我們馬上就走。」

夏蘭非常有禮貌地說完這一串話。剛剛在鏡森消耗掉太多了氣力了，沒心力也沒理由再為了地盤而起爭鬥。

「不不不，沒有關係的。你太客氣了。」黑狼人連忙晃著雙手。

「我也是剛好經過附近而已。反正這洞穴很大，不要緊的。我叫做黑翼‧翔。叫我阿翔就可以了。你們怎麼稱呼呢？」

這名叫翔的黑狼人對著夏蘭露出了微笑，將烤熟的兔肉拔起兩支後腿遞給了他。

「不介意的話，在其他夥伴回來之前先充飢一下吧。」

「我是金‧夏蘭。那我不客氣了。」夏蘭接過香美的兔肉，先是聞了一下，接著開始大口吃了起來。

只見翗爾一使勁往後退，拼命的發抖。究竟是為了什麼原因，連他自己也不知道。

一看見眼前的這個黑狼人，全身就反射性地不寒而慄。

「真是有趣的傢伙。」翔打量著夏蘭身後的白虎，接著呵呵笑了幾聲。

「他叫颯‧翗爾。奇怪，他之前不會這樣的。」夏蘭有些不解的望著瑟縮在自己身後而且不斷發抖中的白虎獸人。



『為什麼…這個獸…感覺好熟悉？…為什麼…會有種厭惡感…？』

『身體…不要再抖了啊！！』

待續…

----------


## 阿翔

終於~終於出現了呢~*（感動）*
果然是翔啊~
不過感覺上應該不會只是這麼簡單吧？
聽說翔是反派來的…
不過這些都沒有關系，
那麼翔就期待著要一章了啦~XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

身體不舒服請假回家之後的產物...

這節寫的有點亂七八糟就是了(倒地


之五 計

就在此時，洞穴外也傳出了兩道腳步聲。是的，雷恩和芬里爾已經回來了。

雷恩的身上扛著一隻已經死去的斑鹿，而芬里爾嘴裡正叼著一隻雪白色的兔子。

「我們回來囉！」

「你們回來啦。雷恩，他是黑翼‧翔。他願意讓我們在這裡待上一夜。」

夏蘭此時也把那兩隻腿也啃完，將骨頭丟至洞穴深處。

「叫我翔就可以了。」翔帶著微笑，上前對雷恩伸出了手。

「我叫做雷恩，而他是芬里爾。」雷恩也禮貌性的回握，芬里爾也微微的低下頭，表示著禮貌。

「不介意的話一起享用吧！」雷恩將背上的鹿放了下來，經過一番處理之後便開始烤了起來，

香味又再次瀰漫了整個洞穴。

而芬里爾也放下身上的鐮刀，叼著兔子來到翗爾的身旁開始吃了起來。

這時翗爾的顫抖隨著雷恩的回來，也開始緩和了一些。靜靜的看著眼前的火燎，手慢慢摸著芬里爾的白色毛皮。

「對了，翔，你怎麼會來這裡呢？」雷恩取出短刀，將烤熟的鹿腿割下一隻遞給了翔。

「哦，沒什麼，正在找東西而已。」翔接過鹿腿，也開始大口大口的吃了起來。

「如果需要幫忙的話就說一聲吧！」

「不用不用，我自己一個獸可以的。」翔仍然掛著他的招牌微笑。

而從剛剛起，翔的視線一直飄到翗爾胸前的那塊水晶上。

『那塊水晶，難道…是他？應該不是，亞倩說的是一隻狼獸人………』

「翔？怎麼了嗎？」雷恩的叫喊，把翔從思緒中拉了回來。

看著翔一臉深思的模樣，視線又一直飄向翗爾，讓雷恩心裡有點不是滋味。該不會他想打翗爾的主意吧？

那可絕對不行！

「啊…沒事沒事。」

翔馬上從思緒中回過神，朝著雷恩笑了一笑，接著又開始繼續吃起了手中香味四溢的鹿腿。

『為了慎重起見…等他們睡著了再做確認好了。』翔在心中給了自己一個這樣的結論。


深夜，洞穴中的營火已經熄滅，隱約能聽見從洞外傳來的微弱蟲鳴，以及微風輕吹過的樹葉聲。

眾獸正在熟睡當中。漆黑的洞穴中，一個更黑的影子突然醒了過來，視線緩緩掃過其他的獸。

『看來都已經睡著了。』

慢慢的站了起來，移動著腳步，不發出任何的聲響，緩緩的朝著洞外走了出去。

銀柔的月光微微透過稀薄的雲層，輕輕灑在洞外的黑影，

雪白的毛皮透過月光的渲染，變成了淡淡的銀色。

翗爾站在洞穴外，倚著岩壁，抬著頭看著忽隱忽現的淡月。

『睡不著…』

微風輕輕的拂過，翗爾伸出了手，一片落葉降在手中。風再起，葉隨風。

腦海中，閃過黑翼翔的臉孔，竟和曾經疑似夢中的黑影做了重疊。

『！！！』

翗爾的心跳突然加快了好幾倍，呼吸也突然急促了起來。

『難道……他……也許……他知道我的過去？但如果他真的是……或許知道我所遺失的記憶？不行！我不能連累到大家……』

翗爾的心中非常的掙扎，這個叫黑翼翔的獸，可能和自己的過去有關聯。也就是說可能知道自己遺忘的所有事情。

但如果這是真的……他一定會把大家殺了……。

『不過既然他剛剛沒有認出我…或許…他只認得我狼獸時的樣貌…所以……』

突然，一隻手拍上了翗爾的肩膀，讓翗爾差點嚇到叫出聲來……

「是夏蘭啊……我差點被你嚇死…」待翗爾定神看了眼前的影子後，才發現原來是夏蘭。

「你怎麼突然跑出來？快點回去睡吧，明天還要趕路。」夏蘭打了個呵欠，轉身又要步回洞內。

「等、等一下。有事情想拜託你。」

只見夏蘭挑起了一隻眉，睡意的臉龐中又夾帶著疑惑的表情。

薄雲，矇住了淡月。幾秒之後，又緩緩展露出來。

「為什麼要這樣？」

「以後在告訴你……拜託你了！！」翗爾雙手合十，拼命的拜託著夏蘭。

只見夏蘭嘆了一口氣，他可不想一直站在外面吹寒風，只想快點回去那溫暖的洞穴裡，

點了點頭，接著一道光芒閃過…………。

「這樣可以了吧？我要回去睡了。」夏蘭又再次打了個呵欠，轉身步入洞穴中。

翗爾看著手中的物體，滿意的點了點頭，跟在夏蘭的身後一起進入。



洞穴內，眾獸仍然沉睡。

洞穴外，依稀聽得見蟲名的微弱鳴叫。

一個黑影，緩緩的坐起身，朝著目標物前進。

毫無任何聲響地蹲下身，確認目標正在熟睡中之後，緩緩的伸出手。

『看來是我想太多了…。』自愚的笑了笑，之後朝著洞外走出。

蹲下身撿起一塊小石頭，在地上刻了些字。之後，藍色光火再次一現，下一秒連同黑影一起消失在洞外。

紅色圍巾，在月光下拉出一道淡淡的虛影，接著消失不見。

待續…

----------


## 藍颯斯

之六 訓練

我微微的將其中一隻眼睛睜開，待確認他已經真的離開了之後，我才緩緩起身，

在口袋摸索著，拿出了一個和胸前一樣的藍水晶項鍊，不過目前胸前所配戴的是贗品就是了。

『還好剛剛有請夏蘭幫忙…。』替自己的聰明鬆了一口氣。

不過又到底為什麼，他會需要我戴的這顆水晶呢？不能給大家一直添麻煩…

我又再次離開了洞穴，自己一獸走進那漆黑的林中，

唯有淺淺的月光當做路燈，但這樣就足夠了。

不知道在什麼時候，我發現到我體內蘊藏著某種特殊的能力，

雖然沒有夏蘭的具象化那麼的厲害，也沒有像芬里爾那擁有看透一切事物的眼睛，

也沒有雷恩天生的優異良好反應神經，但是我有………

「方圍、定礎。」

擺出劍指的姿勢，往空中一劃。

「結！」

我可以靠我自己的意識，來造出眼前這個相當堅固的四方柱體。

對了，這個招式好像有名字………

「結界術…嗎？」結界術，這是腦袋中告訴我的名字。

若，我能將此能力熟練，那麼，下次我也可以參加戰鬥，總不能一直依賴著大家呀。下次由我保護大家！

「結！」

我在自己半徑五十公尺張開了結界，淺藍色透明的壁體看的見內外的事物，不過卻可以把聲音給隔絕掉。

這樣正好，我可不想等等製造出太〝美妙〞的音效，把大家給吵醒。

看了看這個巨大的結界，給了自己一個滿意的笑容，再次舉起了右手。

＊　＊　＊

另一邊的夜空，其中一處有著一黑一白的影子浮在空中。

修藍特掛在藍亞倩的脖子上，嘴角勾起了四十五度，帶著微笑靜靜地睡著。

亞倩微微的撇頭，望著離自己臉龐不過幾公分距離的白貓人，頭正倚著自己的肩膀沉沉的睡，

甚至能清楚感覺到那輕呼在自己臉上的微弱鼻息。

藍亞倩停下了腳步，感覺到自己的心跳明顯加快。

不曉得是從何時起，藍亞倩就發現了修藍特在自己心中那不一樣的地位，

甚至產生了朋友之外的情愫。雖然他們常擁抱在一起，

但那都是一些興奮的場合，就像是上次自己有辦法變身自如的時候。

而在修藍特的眼中，自己的地位又是什麼呢…？或許對他來說只是位大哥哥吧…。

鼻吻輕碰了雪白毛髮的臉龐，雙膝一曲，正要向前躍去時，

剎那，前方不遠處的夜空，竟列出一條裂痕，進而轉成一個黑色的漩渦！

下一秒，從裡頭竄出一個藍色的物體，漂亮弧度的翅膀在天空搧了一下，捲起強大的氣流，

讓亞倩有那一下下睜不開眼。之前便拖著一條藍色的尾巴消失在遙遠的黑夜盡頭。速度極快。

藍亞倩有些錯愕的望著那藍色物體消失的遙遠夜空。那種外貌，那種速度，怎麼想都不太可能是飛禽類，

那會是什麼？

「唔…？」小小的聲音從亞倩的背後傳出，白色的物體慢慢的甦醒了過來，

右眼才一睜開，就看見還處在恍神中的亞倩，〝噗嗤〞一聲笑了出來。

「哈哈哈…亞倩你現在的樣子好呆喔～怎麼啦？嘴巴再不合起來小心會有蟲飛進去哦！」

「啊…你醒啦？你才呆呢。沒事沒事，我們回去吧！」亞倩甩了甩頭，輕敲了一下白貓人的額頭，

決定暫時先不想這麼多，再次雙膝一曲，躍上夜空內。

＊　＊　＊

翗爾氣喘吁吁的躺在草地上，不斷使用能力已經讓體力有些不堪負荷。

稍微休息一下，穿過繁葉望著天空。

蟲鳴聲已經開始轉為變小，最後直到聽不見，取而代之的是微微的鳥啼。

天空目前還是非常的昏暗。

『得在大家醒來之前趕快回去。』

「解！」周圍龐大的牆壁瞬間消失不見，翗爾輕步地溜回洞內。

眾獸依然靜靜沉睡。輕踏著腳上的肉墊，不發出任何半點聲響，打算睡回原本的位子，

哪裡知道，自己的位子已經被另一個白色的物體給占去了。

『……………』看見的正是一隻白狼，肚皮向上翻，四肢也同樣向上，

一臉滿意幸福的模樣，另翗爾哭笑不得。


寧靜的夜晚僅持續短短的幾十分鐘，而才剛躺下的翗爾，也因為體力的透支，已沉沉的入睡。


第一道金光，射進浩大的林海之中，趕走了夜晚帶來的涼風，微風也吹散了晨霧，

水氣在葉面上凝成了一顆顆的水珠，反射了耀眼的光芒，讓露珠宛如寶石般的亮麗，

從每個角度射出華麗的色彩。

而在其中一處，將近半徑五十公尺的樹木消失無蹤，地上只堆出厚厚一層木灰…。

待太陽又高了一點，高度也越來越高，鳥兒們不停的放聲歌唱，讓整面森林充滿了早晨的活力。

待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

> 哪裡知道，自己的位子已經被另一個白色的物體給占去了。
> 
> 『……………』看見的正是一隻白狼，肚皮向上翻，四肢也同樣向上，
> 
> 一臉滿意幸福的模樣，另翗爾哭笑不得。


自認爲芬還是很注意自己的形象的= =
芬絕對不會穿睡衣出門    睡覺從不打鼾（我媽可以作證   不會隨便翻身= =
以上 明顯違反了芬的大紳士主意啊~（被藍藍拖走

----------


## 藍颯斯

之七 遺跡

一道藍色火光在一座古老的遺跡前緩緩降下。

在遺跡的入口矗立了兩支高聳的石柱，上面刻有美麗的花紋，

但是因為歲月的侵蝕，早已風化不成形。上面滿是裂痕，好像隨時都會崩解似的。

順著瘡痍的石板道路緩緩走去，是一個四方型的建築物，石壁上爬滿了樹藤和青苔，

而進入這建築物的唯一入口也早已崩毀，空氣中瀰漫著很濃的濕氣味。

從外觀看起來，這個遺跡頂多只有一個籃球場的大小，每一面都是由米白色岩石所建出，

而上面都刻有一些奇怪的紋樣。緩緩繞到了遺跡後方，地上散布著滿地的碎石斷柱，

比前面更為嚴重，好幾處有著明顯的爪痕以及戰鬥後所留下的痕跡，並沒有因為時間的流逝而變淡。

翔伸出手，輕觸著留在牆上的巨大爪痕………。

向後退了幾步，站在一個看似與其他石板無異處的石板之上，單膝跪下，手掌輕貼著地面，

嘴裡念念有詞，接著突然閃出一道強烈白光，黑色身影隨著強光一同消失。


遺跡外圍的黑色池水泛起了一道水紋，黏黏、稠稠。池面好像是沸騰一般，不斷有氣泡浮現，似乎隱藏著另一種詭譎氣氛。



翔將手掌向上攤開，萃取了紅色火焰凝聚在手心，成了照明工具。

這裡，是遺跡的正下方。若從遺跡的內部來走，也不可能走到這裡。簡單說，是個隱藏的區域。

空氣中瀰漫的腐臭味令獸作嘔，地板上堆滿了入侵者的屍骸，想必多半是因為陷阱而喪命。

而翔卻相當輕鬆地躲過每一道突來且具有強烈威脅性的陷阱，飛箭、落石、毒氣、巨鐮…………。

過了半個鐘頭，從原本窄小的通道已逐漸變得空曠，隱約可以感覺到微微氣流的流動。

前方的轉角處，正浮現著亮光。

翔揮動了一下手，熄掉了手掌上的火焰，朝著亮光處走去。

映入眼簾的是一個大型的冰洞，每一處都結滿了厚厚的一層冰。

天花板上豎著許多銳利的冰箭，地面也有著非常尖銳的冰柱，

放眼望去，是一大片的冰錐，連接著天花板和地面，一隻一隻似乎是整個洞穴的梁柱。

然而，在那些冰錐裡，竟有生物在裡面！

裡頭所冰封的，正是翔的族人－－－地獄炎狼族。

全部獸面無血色，看起來就像死去一般，沉沉睡著。因為天生擁有操控地獄火特殊能力，

而被大家當成了邪惡的存在。在上千年前，大部份的族人都被追殺、封印，進而被送到此地，

只有極少部分的炎狼逃過追擊，躲在陰暗的角落過著苟延殘喘的黑暗生活。

然而這個世界仍然不放過他們，仍然趕盡殺絕到至今。如今整個族群只剩下了自己和唯一的弟弟。

是如何帶著弟弟逃出追擊的？記憶已有些不可考。

不知不覺雙手緊握，關節因為用力發出了吱吱聲響。巴不得立刻將族人從這種鬼地方中解放出，

但卻望塵莫及。自己只能從入口處遠遠地望著自己的族人，無法再前進半步。

抬起右手，用力一握，瞬間爆出詭譎的藍色火光，身子微微向後傾，配合腰力向前直直擊出。

〝碰！〞一聲巨響在洞中形成回音，久久才散去。

原本空無一物的前方，在拳頭揮出的瞬間冒出一道白色半透明的牆。稱作，結界。

強烈的疼痛感從拳頭傳開，慢慢將手縮回，拳頭上還冒著陣陣白煙。

這是高等的結界術，擁有侵蝕入侵的一切事物，若不是有地獄火的保護，可能現在已變成一隻白骨爪了。

裡頭的地面，不時流動著藍色的光波，相當有規律地在這廣大的範圍一次又一次流出六芒星的紋樣，

以及繁雜的公式文字，一些幾何圖形。而內部中心，有一座凸起的小平台，上面有一個圓型的凹槽。光波不時流過上面。

「等著我…！我一定將你們盡快救出！」

留下這段話。徒留下的是一道紅色的殘影。


＊　＊　＊

「嗷…嗷…嗚…」芬里爾不斷在水中掙扎，但喝下的水卻是越來越多。

突然！岸邊出現了一個模糊的影子，朝著溺水中的芬里爾做了個微笑，伸出了救援之爪。

就當快要抓住的時候，只見那影子晃了一下，竟朝自己的身上躍去。

可憐的芬里爾就這樣被壓入水中，氧氣也慢慢用盡………。

「嗷！」

芬里爾突然的睜開眼。映入眼簾的是由岩石所組成的天花板，而不是在那恐怖的水中。

大口大口的喘著氣，下一秒，發現到為什麼他會做惡夢的原因。

一隻白色的腳爪，正壓在自己的身上，而來自同樣白色物體的手，落到了自己的鼻尖。

『難怪會呼吸困難，根本把我當成了抱枕嘛…！』芬里爾克制住一口咬下前方的雪白圓耳的衝動，

翻了個身。

『咦，我怎麼會睡成四腳朝天…？真是太不像樣了…』輕退出來自翗爾的〝魔爪〞，踱至洞口，

溫暖的金光摟著自己全身上下每一寸白毛，舒服地弓起身子，將前肢向前做了個伸展。抬起後肢搔了搔耳朵。

視線無意間撇見洞穴前地面上的一些奇怪符號，好奇的上前嗅了嗅。是昨天那名叫做翔的味道。

歪著頭看了半天，仍然不知道上面那些奇怪的符號是什麼意思…。

「目分晰－－－啟動！」左眼的瞳孔轉成了橙色，內部微微浮現出一個血紅的ｗ字型。

再一次努力盯著那排奇怪的圖案。

幾分鐘後－－－

「分析無法。這到底是什麼東西啊！」

耳朵因為沮喪而微微垂下，心中突然升起一種把這些看不懂討厭符號毀掉的念頭………

待續…

----------


## 芬里尔

感覺自己很變態的樣子= =
破壞狂？（炸
另 小小的透露一點……
芬會遊泳（小聲（（被藍藍拖走

----------


## 阿翔

一連看三篇有翔出場的真夠爽^^
因為之前電腦死了，
所以有三天都不能上線很慘…=.="
翔可憐的族人啊…*（貓哭老鼠假慈悲…你哪裡有族人了…）*
不過難道可以控訴地獄火焰就是邪惡的嗎？
人類果然是人類，
真是完全蠻不講理的…
突然發現原來地獄火可以當照明燈真有用>w<
期待下一章喔~

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區



TO:芬

不要一直戳ˋˊ
反正只是夢中啊!

TO:翔

話說~我的故事沒有人類耶~(汗
改天真的要寫個故事前言 來述說一下這個世界好了    
    


之八　虛幻?

芬里爾小心翼翼的走回洞穴，輕咬起靠在石壁上的鐮刀，不發聲響的又走出洞穴。

『這種看不懂的東西，越看越火大！毀掉吧！』瞄準好位置，脖子向左上抬四十五度，

前肢輕抬，接著狠狠踏下，藉由全身的帶動，鐮刀在空中劃下了一道金銀相交的流線光芒，

瞬間，方圓百尺鳥獸作散，轟聲巨響直貫天際，大地微微震動，而洞穴中還有些許的岩石掉落。

原本眼前平緩的地面，在一瞬間被劈出兩道交叉的巨大裂痕，芬里爾高抬下巴，似乎很滿意自己的傑作，

莞爾，頭被狠狠的敲了一下，一陣哀嚎在森林中傳了開來………。

芬里爾吃痛的回首，只見眾獸不知道何時醒了過來，出現在自己的身後。

夏蘭一手叉著腰，一手握拳。頭上有幾條青筋浮現，眉毛一跳一跳。

「你在搞什麼鬼啊！」鬼哭神號。

以夏蘭為中心，剛剛方圓百尺的鳥獸已經被芬里爾製造出的巨響給嚇跑，而現在又擴大了半圈，

隱約看的見仍持續擴散的音波在林海中傳開………。

芬里爾頭上多了一個包，尾巴夾在兩腿之間，瑟縮在翗爾的身後。

「你說，這是什麼？」夏蘭指向地板那深的誇張的裂痕，轉頭撇向芬里爾。突然芬里爾覺得有股冷流從自己的身體內竄過。

「沒…沒有啊！只是上面有一些奇怪的符號，看不懂很火大，所以………」

此時芬里爾就像是做錯事的小孩，不敢正眼看著夏蘭，耳朵也跟著壓了下來。

「奇怪的符號？」雷恩在裂痕旁蹲下，之後恍然大悟，有些讓他哭笑不得。

雖然被破壞的很嚴重，但周圍仍有些沒有受到波及的地方，

很明白的呈現出－－－那不是什麼奇怪的符號，而是文字。

「也難怪了。芬里爾啊，那不是什麼奇怪的符號，這個叫作文字。」

雷恩揚了揚手中的碎石，上面殘留著字的〝屍骸〞，向芬里爾解說道。

「不過都毀成這樣，也看不出原本在寫些什麼了…應該是翔所寫的吧？到現在都還沒看到他。」

「下次麻煩跟我們說一下，不要用這麼〝激烈〞的方式叫醒我們…」

而翗爾仍坐在岩石上，若有所思的呆望著前方。

『他到底要幹嘛呢？他究竟有什麼目的…？』

不知不覺握緊了胸前的水晶。不過這想法很快就被身體襲上的睡意給撲滅，

眼皮慢慢的沉重了起來，緩緩趴在經由陽光照射而變溫暖的岩石上，慢慢沉睡。

「翗爾，肚子餓了嗎？我去……………」

雷恩翻過頭，看見的是早已沉睡許久的翗爾。將剩下沒說完的話吞回肚子，嘴角勾起了四十五度的微笑。

＊　＊　＊

「找到了！他在那裏！別讓他跑了！」

四、五隻獸在陰暗的巷口不斷穿梭，攏長的影子晃過一個又一個，

他們手裡各持著一把武器，緊追著前面的目標不放。

「呼…呼…呼…」

一隻全身擁有銀灰毛髮的狼獸人，氣喘吁吁的不停跑著，滿身的傷口，渲染了原本銀亮的毛皮。

他心裡清楚的明白，如果停了下來，下場肯能很慘。

若是死了，倒還不要緊，重要的是這顆水晶，是絕對不可以交給他們！

父母曾告訴他，這水晶要是落到他們手中的話，世界又會再一次步入黑暗之中。

但是，幸運女神似乎不是站在這隻銀毛狼人身邊………

「糟！是死路！」銀毛狼人正想調頭，但唯一的退路卻已被追他的獸給完全堵住。

隨著對方的逼近，自己沒有了退路，身體靠在盡頭的牆壁上。

「呵呵呵，你沒地方跑了吧！」其中一隻拿著木棍的馬獸人道。

「冽希，乖乖的把水晶交出來，或許我可以放你一條生路！」

為首的獅獸人雙手抱胸，掛在腰際上的長刀，隨著天上月光的照射閃出冷冽的光芒。

「作夢！要打就來！我不會輸的！」銀狼人雙手握拳，身子稍微壓低，擺出了戰鬥姿勢。

「就憑你？別笑死獸了！沒有武器的你能幹嘛？給我上！」

獅獸一聲令下，其他四隻獸衝了上去。但礙於地形關係，對方頂多一次兩個一起上。對銀狼人來說是不幸中的大幸了。

馬獸人最先衝了出去，對準冽希的頭部狠狠劈下！只見冽希身子一蹲，側過身子，左手輕撐地板，狠狠的踢出右腳！

成功另踢中一名衝來的犬獸人，對方向後飛去，接著使出〝空手奪白棍〞，在木棍要快要擊中自己頭部的時候，

雙手向上一拍，順著對方的力道自己先是後退了一步，之後藉由對方的使力再加上自己的力氣將那隻馬獸人給擊飛回去，

重重的摔在一旁的木箱上。箱子承受不住這股強大的衝力，隨之粉碎。

「哼！不怎麼樣嘛！」

為了守護水晶這個重大任務，冽希從小就接受了戰鬥訓練，不過由於自己的懶惰，而沒有時常的鍛鍊自己，技不如從前。

但是拿來對付小嘍囉還綽綽有餘。

就在此時，對方的一名鷹獸人以飛至冽希身後，等道冽希發現的時候已為時已晚，手腕被緊緊扣住，動彈不得。

他太大意了！他完全沒料到對方會使出這一招！

下一秒鐘，一個黑壓壓的物體隨著嗡嗡風壓聲朝自己的頭部劈來。

〝趴！〞，木棍應聲斷裂。

冽希的頭上流出了潺潺鮮血，瞳孔失去了焦距，之前失去了意識向前倒下。

「還說什麼『我不會輸的』？真是可笑，根本不用我出手嘛！不過真不懂大王要那個水晶幹嘛，滿街都買的到呀！」

「你們幾個，去把他的水晶拿下，回去和大王領獎吧。」

獅獸人指向前方倒在血泊之中的銀色狼人，吩咐著部下。此時有狼人身上有大半的毛皮已被染成了血紅。

調頭，準備離開之際，後方卻傳出了部下的慘叫聲！

待續…

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-7雙線
================================================
在離開了隱藏的洞穴後，翔馬上讓自己轉變一下情緒，準備要前往另一個地方。就在踏過遺跡周圍的沼澤一躍而起、飛入空中時，毫無預警的被一個從側面疾呼而過的藍色影子給撞個正著，直衝得連翔都大感驚訝，差點沒護到門面、受到重傷。

接著兩邊都因此而下墜，幸好下方是一片柔轉的沼澤地，所以大部分的衝擊都被吸收了，以致於沒有受到太大的傷害。

「怎麼回是？」藍色身影的主人說道。

翔被剛才那突然出現撞上的物體震驚了一下。身體還有著剛才的撞擊所造成的疼痛，但隨即抬起頭來觀看，究竟是什麼東西有這樣的速度。

雖然在凌晨天亮之前，但仍掛在天上的月亮的光線對翔來說已經足夠，發現是一頭擁有藍寶石光芒般顏色鱗片龍，正趴在他的對面。

那龍頃刻便用手把身體撐起來，用兩隻腳站立，隨手抹去身上的一些泥巴。發現到剛才所撞到的獸人仍坐在地上時，馬上走近來，伸出一隻帶著皮革製的手套的爪子，把翔給扶了起來。「你還好嗎？」

「還好。」翔略感驚訝的接受他的幫忙，但表情並沒有露出絲毫奇異的表情。以剛才那樣速度造成衝撞的力量，而他竟然像一點事情也沒有的樣子。看他的身高不過八呎，這就是龍族的真貌嗎？

「沒事情的話就太好了。」那龍馬上開心的說，「我現在必須趕快前往目的地，才會這麼趕。抱歉。」他稍微扶正了一下背在身上的包包，檢查有沒有什麼東西跑出來。

「沒什麼，別介意，是我自己忽然跳起來的。」翔馬上笑著回他說。「你是要去哪哩，這麼急？」

那龍停頓幾秒，思考了了一下之後才說，「我是要去東南方的迷森。」

翔清理身上爛泥的同時，往地上一看，發現一個小小的物體半沉在沼澤裡，因為月亮的光線反射到翔的眼裡，閃了一下，才會注意到有這麼一個東西的存在。

「你是要去做什麼？」

「抱歉，恕我無可奉告。」

「剛才抱歉了，我真的必須快點離開了。」那龍張開翅膀俯身拍動著，腳輕輕一蹬就離開地面飛了起來。「告辭。」說完就再度用飛快的速度離去。

在龍離去後，翔的表情立刻改變了，臉上的笑容剎時間消失不見。翔低身把地上的物體撿起來看，稍微拭去上面的污泥，發現是一個類似徽章的物品。圓弧壯半月形上面還有著如時鐘般的刻度，以及一個「C」狀的圖形在刻度的旁邊，看起來格外精巧。

這是什麼東西，有指針卻又不會轉動，看起來可以翻開卻又打不開，以前從未見過這種東西。他到底又是誰？哼，算了，這些都不重要，現在沒有空去管這些事情。最重要的是要找到那個傢伙，到時候跟那傢伙有關的一切我都要毀掉，就如同我所失去的，用我復仇的火焰！

翔將徽章收入口袋。腳上轟的一聲冒出火焰，登時再度躍入半空，閃出一道藍色火光便就此消失。此時東方的天空也逐漸明亮，清明的晨曦從遠方冒出。

===============================================

to 翔 :
抱歉........翔好像被寫的很可怕...聽到藍藍說... 不知道為什麼...
笑容是裝出來的?????

----------


## 阿翔

虛幻~虛幻~
不過有點笨笨的翔不太明白標題的意思…
很有興趣知道那慘叫聲的成因~
*（你變態啊…）*
期待下一章喔~

把翔寫得很恐怖是沒問題的，
翔被說是反派也被說了差不多一個學年…
*（小學時的不良回憶…）*
翔倒覺得大大寫得很好，
笑容是裝出來的~
話說翔裝笑是裝得很好的…

----------


## 藍颯斯

之九　力量

「喂喂！怎麼啦！」獅獸人回過頭，下一秒馬上被眼前的景象震住。

倒在血泊之中的冽希重新站了起來，但眼中找不到任何一絲焦距。

右邊臉龐已全部染滿了血，獅獸人的部下們在一瞬間被一股強大的外力給彈開，

撞上厚實的水泥牆，全都暈了過去。

「你對他們做了什麼！？」獅獸人左腳往後挪了一些，右手架在腰間的刀柄上，

身體微微的壓低，提防著對手可能會採取的突擊。

冽希並沒有做任何言語，無表情的稚氣臉龐突然扯出一抹冷笑。

頭上的鮮紅液體順著臉頰流過脖子，再流到手臂、手指，最後在指尖凝聚，滴落。

獅獸人看見冽希的冷笑，突然覺得有一股寒流直竄腦髓……

『這種令獸寒毛直豎的感覺……到底是…？』不寒而慄。

「本來不打算這麼做的。既然你不肯乖乖就範的話………」

抽出了腰間的長刀，銀色金屬面在路燈下閃耀著，在刀身中間印有兩個倒三角的圖樣，

刀柄處上還鑲有一顆菱形的透明石英，正閃著光芒。

刀鋒指向夜空。銀月，已慢慢退到雲層裡。

「蘊藏體內中汝的力量啊！吾在此命令－－－開！」

語畢，長刀身開始冒出微微紅光，刀身上的倒三角形也浮出一層淡淡金光。

「如你所見。我擁有魔法師的血統，如果乖乖將水晶交出來，我會放你一條生路的。」

十秒過去了。對方沒有做任何反應，就一直站在原地，讓獅獸人心裡以為對方看到自己的能力，

被嚇到，所以乖乖妥協了。慢慢的朝銀狼人的方向走了過去。

誰料，就當離冽希不到一公尺的時候，在跨出步伐的那一瞬間，異樣物體從獅獸人的身體兩側襲來！

所幸獅獸人及時察覺，雙腳登時大力一蹬，躍回後方。

定眼一看，對方還是維持原來的姿勢，身旁也沒有什麼奇怪的東西。難道是自己多心了？

為了保險起見，蹲下身撿起了一塊小石子，朝冽希的方向丟去。

石頭飛過剛剛大力一踏所留下腳印的上空處時，彷彿撞上了什麼，失去速度掉了下來。

『！！』

「喂！你在搞什麼花樣！」獅獸人怒斥著，感覺自己好像被當成了猴子在耍，心裡很不是滋味。

對方依然沒有做任何回應。終於，理智之弦斷裂。

「我受夠了！浪費我這麼多時間！把你給殺了再將水晶搶來就好了！」

獅獸人高舉右手，手持那把散著紅光的長刀，在黑暗的巷口中劃下。

火球瞬間從刀鋒冒了出來，以飛箭般的速度直衝冽希，昏暗的巷子登時明亮了起來。

藉由火球的光線照射，這時獅獸人在隱約的看到，冽晰的身旁竟有一道淡白色的四方壁體，正圍住著他。

「結界啊…原來你就是德斯克的最後一個生還者…。不過…」

獅獸人抬起左手，掌心朝外。

「這種程度的東西是擋不住我的火球的！」左手用力握拳！火球的速度又快上了一倍，

打穿了淺白色的結界，就快要擊中冽希的時候，他馬上擺起右手，伸出食指中指輕輕的往右邊劃過。

一道淡白色壁體出現在自己正前方。然而這次火球並沒有像剛剛一樣的穿過，跟牆壁相抵了好一陣，最後還是被彈了回來。

獅獸人見狀，將長刀舉起，朝著向自己飛來的火球一刀劈下。

「看來你還有點實力嘛！那麼試試看這招如何？」

獅獸人將長刀插入地面，抬起雙手結了一串手印，最後雙手合十，右腳用力一踏，原本插入地面的長刀升了起來。

之後抽開雙手，雙手掌心彷彿看見了焰流的流動，一把抓住升起的長刀，一橫，劈下！

「炎浪術！」火海如浪濤般朝冽希湧了過來，包遍了整個窄小的巷口。

冽希的身子，微微震了一下………。

＊　＊　＊

「呼～總算啊～」眾獸總算走出了那個宛如迷宮般複雜的迷宮。

夏蘭望著前面一大片的碧綠草原，深深吸了一口氣。清澄的天空一碧如洗，萬里無雲。

「好了，接下來該往哪走呢？」然而，後方並沒有如同期望中的聲音傳出，回答的則是另外一個較為低沉的嗓音。

「我想，他可能沒有辦法回答你。」雷恩背著仍在熟睡當中的翗爾，對夏蘭苦笑。

「因為他還在睡覺…」芬里爾補完雷恩的話中話。昂首感受著沁風輕吹過自己身體的感覺，是那麼的舒爽…

白亮的毛髮在烈日下一晃一晃，相當耀眼。

「真拿他沒辦法，我們先去湖邊休息好了。」

夏蘭抬起右手，手上的銀環因為互相碰撞而噹噹作響，指向前方不遠處的碧藍色湖泊。



湖面波光粼粼，清風輕吹過湖面，泛起了一陣陣的水紋，

清澈湖水將蔚藍的天空完全倒映，金光一閃一閃，美的猶如仙境一般。

一波一波的水波傳至了湖中心。一隻全身擁有如雪一般白亮的白狼，正在岸邊低著頭享受著這甘美的湖水。

雷恩將背上沉睡的白虎輕輕放下，讓他躺在柔軟的草皮上。

「對了，我覺得翗爾有事情瞞著我們。」

夏蘭在湖畔旁蹲下，雙手當作裝水的容器一口一口的喝著。

「怎麼說？／嗷？」異口同聲問道。

「你們應該還不知道吧。這是昨晚凌晨所發生的事…」


夏蘭若有所思的看著波光一閃一閃的湖面，思緒回到了昨天晚上。

待續…

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-8雙線
===============================================
咻！

一頭龍快速飛過高空，從地上看的話大概只剩一個小點。

「還是飛高一點比較好，不然又像剛才一樣......。」龍喃喃的說著，翅膀拍動的速度又加快了些，「時間應該還夠，要在事件發生前到達才行。照著太陽升起的位置來看，這個方向是正確的吧。可惡，每次都講的不清不楚，距離怎麼又這麼遠，是要我怎麼做！」

聲音越講越大聲，最後一句講完後還又朝著遠方巨聲咆嘯，整個天空彷彿都要被震碎了。

從目前龍的高度看著地上的景色，大概只分的出大片的森林或土地，以及有獸居住的大型城鎮而已。在花費了數個小時、飛越過數個森林以及城鎮後，開始放慢速度，漸漸的降低高度，不久後就在一個森林南面的地方下降。

那龍從背包裡面拿出了一份不久前在一個市鎮買的大陸地圖，看著上面寫的，確認是這個森林以後，便改用徒步的方式從已開墾出來的道路向森林裡走去。

他走了一陣子，遇到了一個三岔口。看著地圖上面的小比例尺以及大大的一片綠色，根本就看不出應當往哪條路走。龍索性就把地圖給收進包包裡面，直接往左邊的那條路走，大步的向前行進。

越往裡面走，整體就越來越暗，霧也不斷的出現，眼睛所能見到的範圍也越來越小。「怪了，這就是迷森名稱的由來嗎。」

「抱歉，能不能問一下這邊路怎麼走？」霧的一端，有個影子逐漸靠近。

「我對這裡也不熟悉耶，真......你！」龍拿出地圖來，無用的又翻看了幾遍，話講到一半卻突然用高分貝的聲音講。

「老大！」那身影在距離靠近之下逐漸清晰。他同樣也是龍，只是鱗片是深褐色、體型又比藍龍還要在小一號。看見藍龍之後馬上加快速度小跑過去。

「小哈？」

「老大！你怎麼會在這裡，我不知道為什麼到了這裡之後就迷路了，遇到了真好。」較矮小的龍抬著頭看著藍龍，眼神以及講話的口吻都露出喜悅的感覺。「這裡到底是哪裡啊？老大。」說到這哩，又表現的有點不安。

「你什麼時候到這裡的？」

「不久前啊，忽然掉入一個旋渦中，醒來後就發現在這裡了。能不能跟著你走，老大。」

「喔。」藍龍不經意的答了一聲，再度起步，另一頭較小的龍馬上跟緊，只是看似天真的臉上，隱隱露出一股不符的詭氣。

「小哈。」藍龍轉過頭來說，「這地圖給你，雖然沒什麼用，你就先依著這條路往回走，應該能出去才對。西方有一個城鎮才對，你就先去那邊，我還有事情要處理。」

「可是......。」

「我真的有事情，不然我也會讓你跟著。快點！」

「非得要這樣子嗎？老大。」

「我說的你都不聽了嗎？」

「也只是在你的心中而已吧。」

「什麼？」

「既然如此就沒辦法了。」聲音依舊，可是卻帶著一種冷漠。褐色鱗片的龍，隨便在瀰漫著濃濃霧氣的空氣中伸爪一拿，馬上拿出了一個槌子，即刻便往藍龍的身上砸去。

「你在幹什麼！小哈！」藍龍抓住他拿著槌子的爪子。

他不回答，做出深深吸氣的動作。藍龍注意到馬上用腿朝他身上踢出，卻沒有多大的效果，在站定之後，張開嘴，從口中吐出一道極強的白光！藍龍馬上向空中飛起，躲開攻擊。光束射入霧中擊到遠處，聽得一聲巨響以及地面傳來極大的震動。

「還不快住爪！」

「為什麼？」說的同時又繼續朝藍龍揮出槌子，「我為什麼要聽你這傢伙的話，有什麼理由要我停止嗎？沃雷卡！」這時已不再稱呼藍龍為老大了，而直呼藍龍的名子。

「我知道了，你不是小哈，你是鏡妖！」沃雷卡突然醒悟的表情，隨手脫去戴著的手套。「這就是他所說的可能遇到的麻煩嗎......」

「你知道了又怎樣，你明知道還走進來不是白痴嗎？」槌子攻擊的速度不夠快，鏡妖就放棄繼續使用，直接用龍的利爪朝沃雷卡刺出。「你又真的要對我攻擊嗎？這個身體的主人不是你親愛的小弟嗎？」

沃雷卡不斷的閃避，鏡妖的攻擊一次也沒有擊中。惹得鏡妖都逐漸產生原本所沒有的情感─氣。

「你要是真能看透我的心，也應該知道他不可能出現在這裡的，真正腦袋有問題的傢伙是誰，你自己應該清楚吧。」沃雷卡回到地面上，朝著天空的方向發出一記龍威，大地都在震動，周圍的葉子紛紛落下。「我現在還有事情必須要完成，可沒空為了一個假貨再這邊耗時間。不過說真的，如果能夠吃到龍肉我也不反對。」

「你在自說自話什麼，我的力量可不止於此。」原本褐色的鱗片逐漸改變，顏色開始便淡，直至鱗片的顏色變成金黃色。「這次我的力量可不是你能擋的住的。」

「他的體型可沒這麼小，你會不會搞錯了？」沃雷卡說著，腳用力一踏，用個迅雷不急掩爾的速度朝鏡妖衝過去，一腳踢出，這次用的力量跟剛才那一次的力道完全不能相提並論。

鏡妖舉起雙爪，擋在身體前面，接下了沃雷卡的攻擊。「這就是你真正的力量嗎？你馬上就會死在這裡了。」鏡妖時不時發出詭異的笑聲，聽見的獸不全身發麻起雞皮疙瘩才怪。

「什麼？」沃雷卡有點不敢相信，因為這畢竟也是使出七八成力量的踢擊，就算是體形比他還要巨大的龍也沒辦法承受的了。

「雖然還不夠強，不過差不多可以讓你正式成為我的獵物了。」鏡妖單爪抓住沃雷卡的腳，輕輕鬆鬆的就把沃雷卡扔了出去。另一手已經伸直了尖銳的爪子，光是看到都好像能感受到身體將被切開的那種感覺。

===================================

to 藍藍


第一` 第三人稱不是想寫就可以講嗎 第二~ 也許~~~是??告訴他的。

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十 疑點vs真相

「就在昨天半夜的時候，我中途醒了過來，然後就發現翗爾不在位子上。

之後我走出了洞穴，果然和我想的一樣。他正站在洞外，不知道在想些什麼，表情有些怪怪的，

好像在害怕什麼東西似的。我過去拍了他肩膀一下，看他被我嚇到的樣子真是有些好玩…

啊，離題了。我走過去拍了他的肩膀，叫他快點回去睡覺，明天還要趕路。

然後就當我要轉身回去的時候，他叫住了我。」

夏蘭喝了幾口水，接著繼續道：「他拜託我，做出一個和他胸前一模一樣的水晶。

我問他為什麼？他只說事後會告訴我。後來我想了想，應該無所謂，所以就答應他了。」

「這件事和翗爾所瞞著我們的事有什麼關聯嗎？」芬里爾提問。

「至少有一定的相連性。你們可能不知道。昨天傍晚，你們去找晚餐了對不？」

雷恩和芬里爾先是相望了一眼，之後點了點頭。

「你們走後沒多久，洞穴的主人，也就是黑翼翔，回來了。而就當他靠近我們的時候，

翗爾全身都在發抖，眼神也不敢直視著他。你們覺得為什麼他會這樣？」

「可能…長相有點兇狠吧…？」雷恩雙手抱在胸前，想了半天卻只擠出這個答案。

而芬里爾完全放棄，他只覺得腦中的思緒捲成了一團………。

但卻見夏蘭搖了搖手指：「當初我也這麼認為。但是從他要我製造出假水晶的這點來看的話，

事情不單單只是這樣了。」

「我不懂你的意思了……」雷恩也開始覺得自己腦力快要不堪負荷…

「簡單的說，如果我的推理沒有錯的話，他所瞞著我們的事情，和黑翼翔有絕對的關聯性！」

「比如說？」　「比如說，他所喪失的記憶。」

瞬間，雷恩和芬里爾同時倒吸一口涼氣。和翗爾過去之前記憶有關的獸，自己竟然已經見過面都渾然不知！

「既然翔知道有關翗爾的過去，那我們趕快去找他吧！希望他還沒走遠。翗爾，我們………」

雷恩馬上站直身子，正打算喚醒翗爾時，卻被夏蘭硬生生打斷。

「等等！你好像還沒弄懂我的意思…」夏蘭嘆了口氣，揉了揉自己的太陽穴。

「咦？」雷恩不解。

「白話一點，讓翗爾害怕發抖的原因，正是黑翼翔！我所說的：黑翼翔和翗爾的記憶有所相關，

並不是指他是從前就認識的翗爾的。而是………」

「而是，另翗爾喪失記憶的就是黑翼翔，對吧？」芬里爾快速地搶在夏蘭講完之前說完，臉上散發出得意的笑容。

「就是這樣。還有，芬里爾，目分晰不是很耗體力的嗎？沒遇到危險的時候不要亂使用比較好。」

夏蘭一點也不意外地慢慢說道，同時心裡偷偷記下：原來目分晰還可以讀取對方下一秒要說的話………真神奇。

而芬里爾就像是洩了氣的皮球一樣，原本得意的笑容也頓時垮下。

「不可能吧？！他獸這麼好，怎麼可能會是讓翗爾喪是記憶的獸呢？」

雷恩有些不可置信。對大家這麼好的翔，難道都是裝出來的嗎？

「雖然沒有確切的證據。但是……」夏蘭抬起右手，掌心朝上，雙眼緩緩的闔上。

「實體－－－具像化！」掌心上空迅速凝聚了許多光粒子，慢慢聚集匯合，

最後結成了一個和翗爾所配戴一模一樣的水晶，緩緩的降落在手上。

「你們看。水晶體上有幾個白色圓形的痕跡。這個贗品我有動過些手腳，只要是我們以外的獸去碰觸，

就會留下這種東西。」語畢，手一揚，水晶便又散為光點消失在空中。

「所以說，翔想趁我們熟睡的時候把水晶偷走？但是，現在水晶還在呀！」

雷恩指向翗爾胸前的藍色水晶，不解地問道。

「翗爾當時戴的是我所做出的贗品，真品他應該自己藏了起來。

翔發現到那個不是真品之後，所以才沒有下手吧！」

「不過真照你所說…翔是讓翗爾喪失記憶的獸…那見面的時候他並沒有奇怪的反應啊？」

芬里爾總算提出了一個疑惑。

「這是個好問題。」夏蘭彈了一下手指，摸了摸芬里爾的頭表示讚賞。

莞爾，夏蘭走到翗爾身旁，輕抓起一條白色的物體，上面佈滿了灰黑色的條紋。

「黑翼翔認識的應該只是狼態時的翗爾，而不是虎態。自然無法從長相去判斷了。」輕輕下手中的尾巴，沒有驚動到睡夢中的白虎。

「原來是這樣啊！」

「不過，我這裡仍然有一個問題尚未解決。」

「啊？」芬里爾和雷恩幾乎同時間發出驚呼。事情不是已經解出來了嗎？

「這件事。要讓翗爾自己和我們說呢？還是逼他說呢？」


一秒。

眾獸沉默…………。


湛藍的天空仍舊湛藍，晴空萬里。陣風一次又一次輕吹過大地，捲落了幾片已枯黃的樹葉。

隨著風跟著迴旋、舞動。蒼綠的草皮亦隨著風跳出一段一段的波浪舞，相當壯觀。傳來的風中也夾帶了些許的花香，

清澈的湖面仍舊清澈。

三獸全數朝著翗爾望去，微弱的鼻息聲，平穩有規律的呼吸起伏。

片刻之後，夏蘭和芬里爾的視線落到了雷恩身上。


雷恩輕嘆一口氣，緩緩踱至白虎身旁，坐下。溫柔地輕撫白虎柔順的毛皮。

「我等你………」

答案，大家已經明白了……………。

待續…

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十一　夢境中的激戰

冽希面對襲捲而來的火海，身體微微的震了一下。

但原因並不是因為恐懼，而是另一種因素。

從他倒下再站起的那一刻起，原本的自己早已失去了意識，現在完全是由淺意識去支撐身體，

為了完成自己的使命。

藍灰的眼眸中，仍沒有半絲的焦距。此刻應該沒有任何感覺的他，竟緩緩開口了。

「好…過分…」一些血液順著臉頰流至口中。

「為了…完成…任務……，部下……性命……也不在乎…？」

前方的火海已吞噬倒在前方的兩個獅獸人的部下，被燒得連骨頭都不剩。大火仍然朝冽希持續逼近。

「哼！反正我本來就打算回去的路上將他們全部殺掉，這樣功勞就全部都是我的了！哈哈哈！

我該感謝你才是，讓我有正當的理由除去他們。去死吧！」獅獸人大聲喝道，語畢抬起了左手，架在右手的刀柄上方。

「寅、卯、巳！」快速結下三個手印。火愛的形狀瞬間變換成一跳炎龍，直朝冽希撲去！

炎龍所觸碰的水泥牆瞬間燃成灰燼，破壞力不容小覦，哪怕只是碰到一丁點。

冽希卻不被眼前的炎龍給震涉住，反倒向前跨了一步。

微微轉頭望了一眼身後被自己打暈的鷹獸人和虎獸人。

「保護……」冽希抬起右手，朝空中劃了一下，兩道堅固的結界圍住了昏迷的兩獸。

「原諒…無法…！」瞬間，胸前的水晶綻出了強烈的藍色光芒。只見冽希將掌心朝前，

藍色的光芒漸漸被壓縮成一支支的藍色箭矢，滯留在空中，下一秒抬起了右手，

擺出劍指向上一劃，一面巨大的白色淺透明壁體矗立在自己面前。

下一秒，炎龍撞上了壁體。但炎龍的力量卻是更勝一籌，輕而易舉的擊碎。

冽希揮動了一下手指，數支光箭射向炎龍，但卻被炎龍的高溫給震壓住，光箭一但靠近炎龍，便消失殆盡。

冽希隨著炎龍的逼近，不由得向後躍了一步，右手迅速在空中劃了幾下。

圍在眾獸身上的結界先是消失，取代而來的是從地面升上來的巨大結界。

只見冽希的手又晃了幾下，兩個結界通道在兩獸的身下出現，隨著彎曲被送到了安全的地帶。

就在此時，腳下的巨大結界受到了強大的衝擊應聲粉碎，冽希失去了著力點向下落去，眼看著就要被炎龍的高溫給吞噬。

剎那之間，冽希露出了一抹冷笑，右手向上一揮，穩穩地落在自己造出的結界之上。

之後，又從胸前的水晶光芒中造出一支箭矢，瞄準獅獸人的胸膛，手一指，光箭便迅速朝獅獸人射去。

獅獸人見狀，抬起了左手畫了一個半圓。原本直衝冽希的炎龍改變了動作，隨著手勢轉了半圈，

擋掉了朝自己飛來的光箭，之後左手一直，炎龍又馬上以飛快的速度衝向天空中的冽希。

冽希向旁一躍，在原本空無一物的空中又造出一個結界製成小平台，當成立足點，

不斷閃躲炎龍的強烈攻勢。下方的獅獸人不斷揮舞著左手，操縱著炎龍。

然而，獅獸人卻不知道，自己的弱點早在剛剛就已被冽希察覺。

看見冽希閃躲的速度逐漸慢下，嘴角已藏不住笑容，臉上露出勝利的滿滿自信。

「哈哈哈！就這麼點能耐嗎？！你玩完了！」舉起右手的長刀對空一揮，從刀鋒噴射出幾顆熾熱的火球，

打碎了冽希在空中所造出的結界。一個重心不穩，身體向下墜去。

卻見冽希將雙眼緩緩閉上，又從胸前的微光中造出最後一支光箭。

舉起右手，平放在自己胸前。

「結束…了………」

左手，同時也擺起了劍指，置在右手後方………。

＊　＊　＊　

「哇！要摔下去了！！」翗爾大力的睜開眼，手腳不停的亂揮亂抓。

正在享用午餐的眾獸不約而同的回過頭，目睹這一幕，無一不呈現傻眼狀態。

芬里爾咬在嘴邊的肉甚至掉落在地上。

感受到目光的注視，翗爾才意識到，自己只是做了個夢……。一秒之後，笑聲爆出。

「第一次看到這種笨蛋…啊哈哈哈哈……」

「噗…這次是從高空中摔下嗎……」雷恩拼命忍耐，卻讓整張臉更是扭曲，而夏蘭又是笑得更大聲了。

「哈哈…好蠢啊！…如果是我，肯定會找洞鑽…」芬里爾已經笑倒在地上了…。

鑽洞？！這是個好注意！只見白虎一臉尷尬地爬起，亮出銳利的爪子真的開始挖起洞來……

眾獸看到這一幕又更是笑到翻掉。

「雷恩你快去把他抓回來…噢，我不行了！笑到肚子好痛…哈哈哈哈！」仍然狂笑…。


一隻虎獸人，蹲在湖畔旁清洗著弄髒的爪子，身旁有一隻犬獸人陪同。

「剛剛又做夢了？」「嗯…可是我只記得我從一個高處掉下來。其他全忘了…。」

翗爾靜靜的看著自己沉入水中的爪子，水面上傳出一波一波的水紋，反射陽光，波光粼粼。

雷恩伸出了手，摸了摸翗爾的頭：「不用刻意去回想，沒關係的。只是個夢，不是嗎？」

「可是…」「好了，別再擺出這種表情了。肚子餓了吧？我們去吃午餐吧！」

雷恩露出陽光般的微笑，站起身子，拍了拍黏在屁股上的雜草。朝翗爾伸出了手。

「嗯！」回以微笑。

天曉得，就當翗爾把手伸出去，就要起身之時，竟會不小心踩到自己的尾巴………

可憐的雷恩被當成陪葬品………。

〝噗通〞，落水。

剛好看到這幕的夏蘭，又再次倒地不起。



草原上的風，傳出一陣又一陣的笑聲、喧鬧聲。

天空，仍然一碧如洗。



第參章　完

待續…

----------


## ShadelanJenn

抱歉..有點短...另外...內容可能有點....描寫的不太好...敬請見諒...如果有意見...歡迎回覆.....

3-9

這次...痾...抱歉...如果真要看...


鏡妖爪子橫向一揮，在看見一到銀光形成一個弧線，其中還帶著鮮血輝映在空中，霧氣這時成了最佳的投影幕。鏡妖伸出舌頭舔了舔沾了血的爪子，不等飛到一邊的沃雷卡起身又再度進擊。

倒在地上的沃雷卡雙腳一甩，整個世界一百八十度翻了回來，晃了晃腦袋，抓著胸前被尖爪抓出的幾道傷口，看著血不斷流出。

「讓我殺了你吧。」

「鬼才願意讓你殺啦！」

沃雷卡抬起回嘴的同時，鏡妖已經俯身衝到了沃雷卡跟前，露出尖牙利齒，準備好一口氣送沃雷卡上雲世界投胎。

沃雷卡算準時機跳起來，用腳跟向下朝鏡妖的腦袋狠狠的鎚下去。鏡妖整個身體被打的撞到地上，地面掀起層層土石飛散到空中。

「還沒結束。」鏡妖口氣不變，不到數秒的時間內就把身體撐了起來。

沃雷卡這時才把身上背的包包卸下，扔到一旁，脫掉手上的防禦手套。手上拿著幾顆從背包拿出來的藍色藥丸，張口就直接吞了進去。「夠了，我已經不會再讓你有機會攻擊我了。先前那一下是第一次也是最後一次。」

「你想說你剛才都在放水嗎？明明都快用盡全力了。」

「強化能力！」

「強化了就會贏的過我嗎？」

「你說呢......」沃雷卡直直的向鏡妖奔去。

「不要命了。」

就再寄離異呎的地方，沃雷卡身體方向一轉，左腳踩地，右腳向鏡妖的方向直踢，直接命中了鏡妖的要害。接著一個前空翻，雙手借力使力，又踢了鏡妖一次，這次整個身體向後移動了幾步的距離。腳著地後，右手做出刺擊，朝著鏡妖的臉部飄去，再最後一瞬又加緊勁力，殺氣暴漲。

鏡妖伸出爪來接住沃雷卡的攻擊，怎料到沃雷卡另一手也同時朝鏡妖的腹部刺去，爪子尖端整個沒入鏡妖的肚子，先有一部分的血再第一時刻噴了出來，馬上又把爪子收回，連同鏡妖體內的腸子器官都給拉了出來，血液也如噴泉般極盡噴灑而出。最後用力一扯，把腸子整個扯斷後，拿個血淋淋的一條腸子朝他的臉打過去。

「怎麼樣？」

鏡妖的臉沉了下去，張開的雙手就此暫停，全身的動作都停止了，連淒凌的哀號都沒有。

原以為是已經就此結束，卻忽然看見鏡妖全身像是抽蓄一樣的抖動，若往臉上看去，就會看見他的臉上充滿剛才從她身體裡面挖出來的器官以及大量血液不斷的臉上滴下，嘴角還掛著令人驚駭的笑容，發出低沉、另獸噁心的笑聲；向下看的話，則會看見一個巨大深黑色的傷口出現在腹部，還有剛才扯斷尚連在身體部分的殘端腸子垂掛在洞口。而血液也都已經噴灑的差不多了；地上也已經染的差不多了，只剩下微微細流的血繼續流出。

「呵......呵......哈哈......哈哈哈......」鏡妖的臉驟然一抬，眼睛整個爆凸，兩眼還分別看向不同的地方，「哈哈哈哈......哈哈哈哈哈哈哈！」

「可惡！」沃雷卡不打算讓已經瘋了的鏡妖的噁心畫面留在眼中，想盡快把他解決掉後離開這個地方，立馬雙爪齊上，一爪攻向門面、一爪攻向心口這兩大要害。

待續

----------


## 藍颯斯

小哈變噁心了(指

萌形象完全破滅嗄!

----------


## ShadelanJenn

好像變成雜燴......小哈的樣貌，變成金色的鱗片(龍王?) 噁爛的身軀......。

但是好像還不夠血腥......，(夏蘭 : 這樣算不算血腥呢？ 沃雷卡 : 哪裡有血腥?!)

會努力讓內容更加爆點的。敬請期待......(應該要努力加強一小節文章的長度。)

----------


## 藍颯斯

重要公告：

由於小獸我下星期一、二是模擬考…

以及模擬考結束後，十一月中旬的乙級檢定考試。

所以小說在十一月中旬前，

都暫時不會做更新的動作。

不過夏蘭會繼續寫分線，

直至目前進度為止。

造成大家的諸多不便，請見諒，

還請大家繼續支持此小說ＸＤ～＂

----------


## 阿翔

要停一下啊0.0
沒關系沒關系~^^
小藍藍*（不要胡亂改名！）*辛苦了~
就是說十一月中才會有新篇？
那麼翔就等著了！^^

----------


## ShadelanJenn

各位獸對於變態的內容，有什麼感覺？

只是想問一下，因為自己是覺得還好，不知道沃雷卡接下來的遭遇，大家看的感覺是怎樣。

===================
夏蘭 : 藍藍 這樣噁不噁心?

藍颯斯 : 恩 噁心

夏蘭 : 太好了！ (臉上充滿著喜悅)

聖文 : 夏蘭！不要寫這種東西！

===================

因為描寫的似乎仍不夠好，大家能不能給點意見呢？ (=W=)

另外~~~ 想到一件事情，

取自MSN對話(Me) :對了~  能不能在小說回覆問說 大家希望接下去的劇情會怎樣 嗎? 例如提供選項~ 
A: 沃雷卡被打個半死 ，但是最後依然獲勝 
B: 沃雷卡顯些死再鏡妖手下，贏的比較輕鬆 
C: 鏡妖繼續噁心，最後沃雷卡慘死 

怎麼樣?怎麼樣??怎麼樣???怎麼樣???? 能不能給點意見~~~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-10
=====================================================
「小哈的樣子才沒這麼變態！」沃雷卡又向鏡妖展開攻勢。

「你怕了嗎？」

「不！是噁心！」

鏡妖的樣子，讓普通獸看見了，鐵定沒有獸不吐。他竟然自己伸爪從複上的傷口裡面又抓出一堆血淋淋的內臟，最怵目驚心的是連心臟都給掏出來了，在爪中依然跳動著。

沃雷卡一爪擊在鏡妖肩頭，鏡妖不顧沃雷卡的攻擊，只是在沃雷卡爪子尚未縮回的時候，抓住他，不讓他跑走。拿著內臟的爪子瞬間捏爆，如水球破裂般，只是噴出來的不是水，而是血，把剩下的碎片殘塊扔向沃雷卡，除了身上被鏡妖抓傷出血所染紅的身體，連臉上都被抹的到處都是。

「眼睛！」沃雷卡不管痛苦，急忙抹去進入眼睛的血。

「你不是要吃龍肉嗎？接著要不要吃吃看你自己的？」鏡妖一爪抓住沃雷卡的脖子，把沃雷卡整個舉到半空，直到高度方便讓鏡妖的另一爪能夠輕易刺穿沃雷卡的身體，挖出沃雷卡身上的肉。

「老實說我也沒吃過呢。」鏡妖講完，就用不遜於剛才沃雷卡衝刺過來踢擊的速度，插進沃雷卡的身體。

「啊！」沃雷卡叫了出來，吐了一大口鮮血。

鏡妖似乎對於聽到別人慘痛叫聲這件事情非常滿足，爪子還在沃雷卡的身體內絞動翻擾、用力的抓著，似要把沃雷卡體內弄成一堆碎肉，再挖出來給沃雷卡吃。

「你......啊！」

鏡妖聽到沃雷卡講了一個你字，就用力抽出爪子，還挖了一大塊碎爛的肉泥出來，塞進張大了嘴的沃雷卡口中。

「吃吃看吧。」鏡妖頭歪向一邊，臉上看不出任何表情，「恩，吃龍肉能夠增加自己的恢復力，你吃了之後有沒有什麼感想？」

沃雷卡沒有答話，被鏡妖抓在半空的身體不住的抽蓄。

嘎吱、嘎吱、嘎吱。

沃雷卡在劇烈疼痛中，努力的看向鏡妖。那聲音的來源是從鏡妖的嘴中傳出，在啃食著沃雷卡的肉！

「好像沒有很好吃。」鏡妖說著，但還是吞了下去。看著鏡妖身上越來越大的傷洞，吃下去的肉屑滾了一些出來。

「再換別的地方的肉吃吃看好了。」鏡妖的目光在沃雷卡身上掃來掃去，探尋著、思考著，接下來要吃哪裡。「尾巴怎麼樣？」

「還有......三分鐘......」沃雷卡突然喊著。「肉......肉體強化！」

沃雷卡雙手抓著鏡妖的手，轉身一甩，用尾巴朝鏡妖打了過去。

噗滋！

鏡妖的頭被尾巴整個打掉，一顆龍的頭顱就這麼掉在地上。但是已經沒有什麼血能夠噴出來了，單純只是一個撕裂狀的傷出現在脖子的地方。

碰！

抓住沃雷卡的手垂了下去，鏡妖的身體向旁邊倒下去。沃雷卡掰開沒有動彈的鏡妖的爪子，摸著脖子上的爪痕。

「結束......了嗎......」沃雷卡喘著氣，一手小心的摸著腹部的傷口。「這樣......可能要花不少時間......」

碰！一個聲音從鏡妖的方向發出。

「什麼？」

鏡妖的身體又開始扭動，雙手緩慢的動來動去，不斷的抓著空氣。

沃雷卡忍著痛，深深吸了一口氣，吐出劇息烈焰，往鏡妖的身軀噴去。

在熊熊烈火中，黑色的身影不斷的晃動，一個玻璃破裂的聲音「啪」。「我玩膩了，無法理解你為什麼要如此反抗。下次，我還會找你的。」

「怎麼會惹上......這麼大的意外。」沃雷卡向後倒去，成米字的躺在地上。「看來吃這個東西的能力強化，沒有想像中的好......」


沃雷卡就這麼閉起眼睛躺了好一段時間。

「糟糕！副作用！竟然睡著了。疑？肚子的傷口好的太快了吧，竟然除了有點沉重感之外，完全不痛了。」

「你醒了嗎？」一個聲音輕輕的問。

沃雷卡聽到後，急忙抬起頭來看，心裡只是想到剛才那鏡妖的可怕畫面。不會又爬起來了吧？

出現的是一隻可愛的小豹獸人趴在沃雷卡白色的肚皮上，正用手掌拍著沃雷卡的胸口。「你沒事吧，阿龍先生。」

沃雷卡和豹人就這麼對看了好一會。

「你是誰？」

「豹。」

接下來又是數分鐘的寧靜。

「你怎麼會在這裡，你自己一個豹嗎？」

看起來年紀不大的豹人，展現了一股令人無法直視的天真笑靨。

待續......。

----------


## 芬里尔

藍藍不在的這段時間裏 芬也要不斷努力不讓文章下沈（？
以下是某夜躺在床上亂想的小虐文= =（話說芬的自虐傾向滿嚴重的？（（何？
PS 貌似在芬的作用下 藍藍的昵稱越來越多了（你自戀什麽！
夏蘭君 你被芬扭曲了……（被夏蘭拖走
================================

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    「等一下！」夏蘭打斷了我的狂笑。
「某個事情一打岔我居然忘記了。」夏蘭把頭轉向我，現出一個純潔的微笑。
「什……什麽事……」我盯著夏蘭，不寒而栗。
「那個字條……暫且就叫字條吧，被你破壞了吧？」他笑得越來越燦爛……
「啊……唔……嗯……」我開始向後退，並且不確定頭上是否挂著黑線……
「那個多多少少算是信息吧……可惜了解不到了……」他用手撐著腦袋，擺出一幅苦惱的樣子，一邊步步逼近。
「你不覺得需要付出一點代價麽，啊，芬里尔？」他俯身笑著看著我。
「呃……」我的背已經貼在樹幹上，無路可退，「那……那麽……是什麽呢？」苦笑……
「啊啊，也沒什麽，就是……實體——具像化！」夏蘭掌心上空迅速凝聚了許多光粒子，慢慢聚集彙合。
那個形狀……
「哎哎哎哎哎哎！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！」
=      =      =      =   
以前，至少今夜以前，我會很高興地告訴你——現在是晚餐時間。只是現在……
現在……我被束縛了……
其始作俑者就是夏蘭用能力制造出來的……項圈……
我被與這個項圈連接鐵鏈拴在營地附近的某棵樹上，目睹另外三只想用晚餐，而且……
爲什麽夏蘭連嘴環也變得出來！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
我現在連求饒也不行了……
「想求饒的話……已經晚了哦~」他是這麽說的。
怨念……
營火旁邊，夏蘭倒是吃得十分“賣力”。我很清楚他的用意……
只覺得頭好沈……
我攤倒在地上，大概是側躺的姿勢……
精神有點恍惚……
目分晰……運轉……這是最後的掙紮。
強度5.0，韌性6.9……
看來最後的希望也破滅了。
「那東西你是掙不開的啦~不要用目分晰消耗本來就不多的體力啦~」他笑著走過來，沖我晃晃手中烤得剛好的某生物的腿部分，「想吃麽？」
我撐起身子，猛然點頭。
「喏。」他將手上的食物湊到我的嘴邊。
你什麽意思，不解開嘴環我怎麽吃？！
「是你自己不吃的哦。」他起身離開。
我似乎明白了了他的用意……
不遠處，傳來了另兩只手的竊笑……
此刻，我真的很想撲向夏蘭，然後！•#￥%—*^@……
只是，沒有力氣……我再次攤倒……
良久，只覺得一只獸爪在我頭部與脊背上摩挲……
「你順從的樣子也很可愛嘛，芬里尔~」夏蘭的聲音。
我只是……沒力氣反抗而已……
他扯了扯我頸部的他的創造物，笑得很開心。「那麽你就一直戴著它吧~」
哎哎哎哎哎哎！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！



                                                                            Perhaps  to  be  continued ？

----------


## ShadelanJenn

地獄少狼
===============================================
怨恨嗎？



不久，夏蘭再度走到芬里爾的面前。背對著營火的夏蘭，依著銀手鐲發出的光芒，看得出眼瞳的顏色變成了鮮血般的紅色。

芬里爾馬上又後退了幾步，畏畏縮縮的靠在樹木邊，深怕夏蘭又會對他做出什麼事情來。

「拿去吧，」芬里爾看著夏蘭手上拿著一個紫色的稻草人。「若你真的是想要洗刷怨恨的話，就解開繫在上面的紅絲線。只要你一解開紅絲線，就意味著與我定下契約，你所怨恨的對象很快就會流放至地獄。」芬里爾看著夏蘭擺在他面前的稻草人。「但是，如果怨恨已報的話，你也要付出相應的代價。害人終害己，訂下契約後，你的靈魂也會墜入地獄，永遠不能前往樂園，要在地獄裡受到永遠的折磨，不過是你死後的事就是了。」 

芬里耳因為嘴巴被綁住不能說話，嗚嗚了幾聲。

「你想問 為什麼會這樣說嗎？ 因為若他落入地獄的話，這個身體就屬於我了。 一切就看你怎麼抉擇了， 芬里爾」夏蘭面無表情的講。

之後，手鐲的光芒漸漸黯淡，眼瞳恢復成平常的藍色。

「奇怪。」夏蘭左右看了看，最後看到地上的芬里爾，「哈哈，怎麼樣，還舒服嗎？看起來真的和你很配耶，下次要不要加個腳銬尾帶，配你的鐮刀不錯啊！」

芬里爾心中冒出一股怒火。「你！」

若不趁現在腳還沒被他銬住，就沒機會了！

芬里爾壓著紫色的稻草人的腳，另一爪去勾著細細的紅繩，卻有點發抖。深怕契約的代價，因為他深知道契約的力量有多麼強大，只怕便是和惡魔訂下契約也是如此。那麼另一個性格的夏蘭可以說是惡魔嗎？

夏蘭沒多久竟然又拿了好幾塊烤的香噴噴的肉到芬里爾的面前晃啊晃，「想吃嗎？不過剛才問你你又不吃，真是可惜啊！」

不！現在的夏蘭才是真正的魔鬼！有什麼好猶豫的！

二聲不做，立刻用力向旁邊一揮，把紅色的繩子勾掉了。紫色的稻草人就飛上空中消散了。

「你的怨恨，我們收下了。」一個聲音從空中傳來。

原本拿著肉的夏蘭，一瞬間，眼睛變的無神，只是看著前方。眼睛的瞳色逐漸退去，變成從未出現過的灰色。

頓時，夏蘭的頭垂了下去。

「呵......呵呵......哈哈......哈哈哈哈哈！」夏蘭抬起頭來，用一隻手遮住了臉，詭異的笑著，用著極為刺耳的聲音狂笑著。透過指間，看到夏蘭的眼睛徹底變成比以往還要更為鮮紅的顏色，比血液還要深沉，比火燄還要炙焰的顏色。「這個身體......在經過了幾百年的時間，終於單單屬於我一個了。哈哈哈哈哈！接下來......」

忽然夏蘭的眼睛看向解開了細繩的芬里爾，露出泛著凶光的眼神。

芬里爾似乎有點後悔了......。

待續......

----------


## STAEDTLER

上課時偷偷把整整10頁看完@@
整個昏了  :jcdragon-@@:  

不過內容..
怎麼到後來蹦出另一個小說啊 囧
但是兩個都好精采(被巴)  :jcdragon-trick:  

期待新內容中 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## ShadelanJenn

追憶旅程 小說打包下載

已完結的章節，目前第三章分線尚未完結所以僅到三章之一。

歡迎多多利用 (夏蘭 : 嘿嘿......)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

分線3-11
===============================================
我真的必需快點前往那個地方，不知道現在幾點了，拖了多久，不過......

「你為什麼要趴在我的背上？」

一個年紀看起來不大，黑色毛皮的豹人，兀自搖著尾巴，開心的貼在沃雷卡的背上。

「人家擔心你嘛，阿龍先生。」

「擔心我？」

「剛才你不是中了鏡妖的幻術，我看到了當然要幫助你呀，阿龍先生。面對有困難的獸，我就要伸出正義的爪子，幫助你！」小黑豹獸人一腳踩上沃雷卡的頭，用手指指著天空。

沃雷卡嘆了一口氣，心中仍在慶幸那不是真的，只是幻覺，想到那個畫面就不禁汗顏。

「那你為什麼要跟過來？豹。」

「人家名子不叫豹啦！我叫尤。」尤敲了敲沃雷卡的腦袋。

沃雷卡摸了摸頭。「好......尤......」

「阿龍先生叫什麼名子？」

「沃雷卡。我現在很急著去一個地方，沒空在這裡慢慢走。」

「那你為什麼不用飛的？」尤一臉好奇的問，抓著沃雷卡背上的翅膀。

「你這樣貼在我背上抓著我的翅膀要我怎麼飛？」沃雷卡開始頭痛了。

「那讓我來幫你吧。」

「我不需要你幫，只要你......」

「嘿咻！」不等沃雷卡說完，尤跳離沃雷卡的身上，無聲的落到地上。「風的精靈啊，在此懇求您賜與我力量，幫助迷困中的旅人，穿越森林的阻礙，到達目的吧！」尤握起雙手，閉著眼睛微微仰頭，如祈禱般的說著，聲音與先前大不相同，聲音中充滿著磁性，聽見時全身上下無不舒服。尤身上的衣物輕柔的飄動搖曳著，身體四周散發著淡淡的光輝，周圍的環境與之相比卻又顯得黯淡了些。沃雷卡看著尤的眼眸中，流露出了些許的崇敬，那感覺就像是看見了天使一樣。

尤恬恬淺淺的笑容，看起來是多麼的甜美，搭配在外表超萌的氣質上，讓獸忍不住有股衝動想要衝過去抱住他。

森林開始鼓動，樹枝不斷搖曳，樹葉莎莎作作響。尤的身體漂浮在半空中，他張開眼睛來，伸出手抓住了沃雷卡，「阿龍先生，走吧！」

「啊。」

兩獸的身體都飛了起來，向森林上方的天空飛去。

沃雷卡看著地上，不自覺的拍了幾下翅膀。飛行對龍族的沃雷卡雷說不算什麼，早就習慣成自然，但是這樣完全不靠自己的力量就飛到天上是從未有過的經驗，這也跟滑翔的感覺又不太一樣。

「怎麼樣？阿龍先生。」

「尤，你是誰？」

「小孩子。」

「你是什麼獸？」

「豹啊，我剛剛不是講過了，阿龍先生你好奇怪啊。」

沃雷卡眉頭皺了一下。

「不是問這個，我是問......你怎麼會在這裡，你是誰，為什麼會有這種力量，我想問的是這個。」

「那你幹麻不問我的身分。」尤鼓起嘴來。停了幾秒後才說，「我是一級神官風屬限定，是從天上界來的。」

沃雷卡的心裡想著，一般這樣問，要不是老實的說、胡說、或者是不說，但是都會回答吧。

「剛才的鏡妖就是你打敗的？」

「是啊，怎麼了嗎？啊，該不會你在吃醋吧，阿龍先生沒辦法破解幻覺也不用害羞啊，這是神官必須要學的功課之一。」

「我沒有吃醋。」

講話的同時，沒多久，兩獸就開始下降。

「到了。」

「這裡不是？」

「森林的入口。」尤看著沃雷卡快速簡短的說。

「我知道！我是要進去森林裡面，不是要出來！」

「不早講。」尤雙手交叉在胸口，眼睛整個瞇起來，像是在思考什麼事情一樣。

轟！轟！轟！

大地忽然震動搖晃了幾下。

「啊......」尤身體晃了晃，跌坐到地板上。尤用手摸著摔著了的屁股。

「怎麼了，地震？」沃雷卡左右看了看，眼睛突然看向森林，「不會吧？難道已經開始了？」

一群鳥受到了剛才那一下的震動，受驚嚇的飛出森林，倉忙的飛去。

「怎麼了？阿龍先生。」從地上爬起來的尤說。

「我必須要快點走了，我急著找獸。若有機會的話再見面吧，尤。」

「我來幫你。」

「謝謝你的好意，但是我自己就行了。」沃雷卡趕緊拒絕，馬上又跑向森林裡面。說不定還會遇到危險的事情，不能讓這麼可愛的孩子受傷。看著他天真可愛的臉，就想到小哈的樣子，不過馬上又聯想到被鏡妖面目全非的樣子所玷污了的，馬上甩了甩頭，拋開那個畫面。不過到底真正會受傷的是誰......。沃雷卡的臉開始發燙。

「阿龍先生！」尤站在森林的入口大喊。「精靈跟我說，你要找的人在右邊那條路！不要搞錯了。」

「喔，謝了！」聽見尤所說的，沃雷卡回頭道謝。

尤就站在原地好一會兒，有點不高興的表情，但隨即又笑了開來，在沃雷卡的身影已經消失在森林中之後，尤就馬上輕快的又跑又跳，跟了進去。

待續......

----------


## 藍颯斯

看來 尤 終於報上名啦~(燦

一級神官風屬限定 讓我想到...幸運女神! (何?

不過尤應該不是黑豹吧?(汗

好吧 我也不知道他什麼顏色的...

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-分線-12
===============================================
沙！沙！沙！

沃雷卡跑著，雙腳不停的跑。道路還算寬敞，樹枝卻長稱吃不齊，除非要忍受著那些突出來的東西，困難的飛行，不然就只能用跑的。若是飛到森林上空的話，大致上根本無法分辨在綠色的下面有哪些道路。

「右邊的話......」

到了先前經過的三岔口，沃雷卡看了一下，就馬上往右邊走。就算剛才尤沒有跟沃雷卡說往哪個方向，沃雷卡應該還是會往右邊走才對，因為站在這裡，微微就能看見路的遠方，飄著一股淡淡的霧，正是通往境妖所在的地方。

沙！沙！啊！啊！

已經是白晝了，聽見林子上方出現「啊、啊」的叫聲，烏鴉，多麼令獸不安的叫聲啊，也含著惱獸的成分。

「真是不吉利。」沃雷卡微微張開嘴輕聲說，腳下仍在跑著。

好不容易，討厭的叫聲停止後，正當沃雷卡心中高興的心情增加一些的時候，再度響起「啊！啊！」這次叫得又更大聲了，而聲音便得不太一樣，是錯覺，還是這是包含著驚恐的聲音？

沙！沙！啊！叭！

各種聲音匯聚在一起，乾燥落葉踩到時碎裂的聲音，烏鴉淒厲的叫聲，還有踩到地上樹枝斷裂的聲音。每個都很有規律節奏的發出來，只是要說好聽也好聽不到哪裡去。

叭！沙！啊！沙！

節奏有如敲打爵士鼓一樣，重複的出現，那烏鴉到底是有目的的叫還是這真的只是一種節拍的巧合，無獸知道，現在沃雷卡要緊的就是盡快趕到一處，正飛快的跑著。

沙！沙！啊！叭！叭！沙！

變了，聲音裡面好像多了幾次千分音的節拍。

沙！叭！沙！啊！沙！沙！叭！

沃雷卡注意到，自己踩到地上的感覺跟聲音的出現，有些不符，但也不想去理他，因為心中猜想那聲音可能的發出者是誰大概已經知道了。

近了些，聲音的來源好像又近了些。

「不是叫他不要跟過來嗎......」沃雷卡終於停下腳步，側耳仔細聆聽聲音的來源。

沙！沙！

沃雷卡停下來不久後，周圍馬上不自然的在另一個聲音也消失後變得寧靜，偶爾還是聽到烏鴉發出的叫聲。

「要躲是嗎？」沃雷卡再度抬起腳步繼續跑。另一股聲音也馬上跟著出現。

又持續了數分鐘，另一股聲音似乎不打算隱藏了，變得大聲了起來，而且距離更靠近了，像是隨時準備好跳出來一樣。

啊！啊！

一個影子從沃雷卡身後跳出來，準備撲向沃雷卡。

「尤，不要玩......」沃雷卡停下腳步，轉身去面對那個影子。

「幹麻？」另一個聲音出其不意的冒出來，但是聲音出來的方向卻是在沃雷卡左邊。

「甚麼？」

「嗨，阿龍先生。」

「我不是叫你不要跟過來嗎？」

「阿龍先生！」尤忽然大聲起來，一把抓住沃雷卡的手拼命拉。

「怎麼了？」

「快走！」

「你不能再跟過來了。」

「不是啦！」尤不放棄地繼續拉著沃雷卡。「怪物！後面！」

方到此時，沃雷卡聽見尤說出怪物兩個字，才開始全神戒備起來。沃雷卡翅膀用力一拍，向後打出強力的風壓，之後就聽到一股巨大的聲響，有甚麼東西撞到了樹幹。

「吼！」

一個怪物正從地上爬起來，用那流著綠色液體的口發出憤怒的吼聲。身體是一種暗綠色腐爛的身軀，隱隱還可從發潰的地方隱隱看見白骨，周圍還被一堆蒼蠅圍繞，更重要的是身上不時散發出惡臭。這樣明顯的一個目標，怎麼可能剛才會沒有發覺。

「綠腐屍！在這個森林裡怎麼會有，奇怪，是我上課沒讀到嗎？」尤隨身掏出了一本小冊子，猛的往裡面栽，不停的翻頁尋找那全部手寫的筆記。

沃雷卡看見尤不停的在找什麼，現在的他毫無防備，若被怪物攻擊了怎麼辦，他緊緊的盯著上身晃來晃去，走的奇慢的綠腐屍朝他們走──滑過去。

「有了。綠腐屍應該怕火，可是我又不會用火法，啊，阿龍先生，能不能請你拖住他，我要唸一下咒語。」尤翻到其中一頁，看到了關於怪物中的綠腐屍的資料，闔上了筆記，逕自開始唸起咒語來，也不管沃雷卡有沒有答應。「風的精靈、空的精靈、雷的精靈，願在此藉用你們的力量......」

沃雷卡眼見尤以經像之前那樣開始唸起咒語，全身發出淡淡的光輝，除了擋下腐屍還能做甚麼，就算不是由尤來講，遇到怪物，除了殺掉還能怎麼辦。沃雷卡面對這個怪物，並不知道如何對策才是最恰當的，但是看見腐屍流出來的口水滴到地上溶出一個小洞，就知道那絕對有很強的侵蝕能力，恐怕他綠色的身體上會不會也這麼麻煩。

「吼！」腐屍舉起雙手，不斷的前進。

「我還是第一次真龍玩到惡靈古堡，可惜我沒有槍......要是讓他來的話，不把它轟個稀巴爛才怪。」沃雷卡暗自小聲說。「不過要玩也應該是晚上才會比較有感覺，白天看起來腐屍就沒什麼可怕的。

因為有戴著防禦手套，沃雷卡直接一手一爪，去抓住那個像是節拍器一樣不停晃動的綠腐屍的手，輕輕一拉，兩隻手臂就這麼扯下來了。

「怎麼......」沃雷卡看了一下那兩隻同樣發爛的整隻手，接著用力往地上一扔。

沃雷卡有點不知所措的看著如撕紙一般容易地拉下來的手，手指竟然還在動！

綠腐屍不知疼痛的，當他繼續走向沃雷卡的時候，踩過他自己的手臂，擠出了一些綠色液體，他的手臂被撕下來的地方的缺口也同樣在流，地上則不斷的冒出氣泡往下凹落。

「哇靠，全身的液體都會腐蝕東西。」

「......用那憤怒的雷電將在我們眼前的敵人擊退──怒雷強擊！！」尤這時候已經把要唸的咒語唸完了。

沃雷卡聽見後，馬上露出驚慌的表情，往旁邊逃開，好像深知道那個咒語到底是怎樣的效果。

數道雷柱從天而降，打在綠腐屍的周圍，發出巨大的聲響，大地的晃動。地上的樹枝落葉也在瞬間被燒成灰燼。綠腐屍不停的發出怒吼聲，在雷電中程為一個黑色的影子。最終叫聲停止，當雷電退去時，只見地上只剩一塊焦炭。整個森林，從上空看的話應該會出現一個圓圈才對。

「呼，怎麼樣，阿龍先生。」尤看見綠腐屍已經被簡單的消滅後，高興的說。

「甚麼怎樣，你都不看我還在這裡就用出這種危險的法術。」沃雷卡憤慨的說。

「我剛才都講了要跳開的說。」尤啾起嘴巴來。「不然用一般的法術攻擊太慢了嘛。」

「那你要不要考慮用看看治癒術？」沃雷卡諷刺的說。

「我怎麼不知道治療的法術能夠打怪物？」尤一臉疑惑的看著沃雷卡，接著就又撲上沃雷卡。「好啦好啦，就讓我跟著你走吧，我能夠幫你消滅怪物喔。」尤比著地上一塊冒煙的焦炭。

「就算說不要你還是會偷偷跟過來對吧？」

「沒錯。」尤哈哈大笑。

「讓我幫你吧，這次一定能到你想要去的地方。」

「不用，雖然我很趕，但是......」

尤又不等沃雷卡說完，繼續唸第一次帶沃雷卡飛上天的咒語，身體迅速的飄了起來，這次卻沒有非出森林，抱上沃雷卡的尤和沃雷卡兩獸就像是搭上了自動導航的穿梭機一樣，開始沿著森林裡的道路飛快的前進。等到停止時，已經來到了一個洞穴的入口處。

「是這裡嗎？」停下來後，尤跳開沃雷卡，懇切的問。

「真快。」沃雷卡環顧四周。「應該是這附近沒錯。」

「來這裡是要找甚麼嗎？」尤好奇的把頭伸進洞穴裡面察看。「又沒有別的獸在。」

「已經走了嗎？」沃雷卡緊接著看到洞口前不自然的傷痕，「這是怎麼回事，不會已經被襲擊了......」

「你是要找獸喔。」尤跑回到沃雷卡的面前，兩隻眼睛大大的盯著沃雷卡看。

「對。」沃雷卡看見尤又過來就停止不說，他正在考慮是否應該讓尤繼續跟著，停了幾秒後說，「拜託，我知道你想幹麻，你用那眼神看著我真的讓我很沒輒。」

尤根本不知道沃雷卡所擔心的事情，只是一派樂天的笑著，更因為沃雷卡似乎答應了讓他跟著。

「那就再來一次吧！」尤大聲說。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

還真不錯耶，
還有缺獸嗎?  :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 還真不錯耶，
> 還有缺獸嗎?


抱歉~

目前是沒有了(苦笑)

再添加下去故事就寫不完啦!(大汗

==================不要撲倒分隔線XD===================

小說會在下星期一繼續開始更新了~

讓眾獸久等囉~(燦笑

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

我知道，因為太晚看到了。
反正我獸設還沒好，
你也不知道該怎麼形容吧?  XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

第 肆 章
之一 藏匿的危機

正準備降落之際，卻被眼前的景象給震攝住，倒吸了一口涼器。

「這是怎麼回事？！怎麼會有這麼大的裂痕……」

洞口前的地表上，竟有兩道深不可見底的交叉狀裂痕，裂痕的邊緣相當平順，就像被什麼銳利物切開似的。

難道說…他們遭遇到什麼不測！！？

「阿龍先生～裡面一隻獸也沒有耶…你要找的獸真的在這裡嗎？」聲音夾帶著細嫩的童音，一隻小豹獸人從洞口裡走了出來。

但對方似乎沒聽見他的叫喊，仍蹲在洞口的裂痕前，面有難色的望著地上不曉得在思考些什麼。

「阿龍先生？」豹獸人順著藍龍的視線望了過去，隨即露出了微笑。

「阿龍先生，讓我幫你吧！」也不管對方有沒有做回應。語畢，將右手高舉，掌心朝向天空，收起了原本掛在臉上天真的笑容，

取代的是一副嚴肅的臉孔，身上的衣服開始隨著風舞動著。

周圍的風越來越強勁，硬把在思緒中的藍龍給拉了回來。

「喂…尤！你又要幹什麼了…？！」　　　「幫阿龍先生你呀！我要準備開始囉！」

「幫我什……啊！」話還沒說話，又捲起一陣更強的風壓，讓藍龍不得不用四爪著地來保持身體的平衡。

片刻後，總算又恢復原本的平靜。

不知何時浮上空的尤在藍龍身旁降了下來，指著前方的裂痕道：「這是由一把巨大鐮刀所劈出的痕跡，而且是一隻狼的傑作。」

「鐮刀…狼……啊！」所以說，這是那名叫〝芬里爾〞的獸所弄出的，而不是被襲擊囉？！

「尤！！你知道他們往哪個地方去了嗎？？」

「那哩，西南方，這座森林的出口。但是…」

「但是什麼？」「風精靈和我說：走出去以後，會是一大片的平原。若是白天的話倒還好，可是，晚上的話…」

尤噎了一口口水，接著繼續說：「還記得剛剛的綠腐屍嗎？平原那邊會出現一大群比綠腐屍更可怕的怪物。

那怪物的名字叫做『邪骸戰俘』，另一種是………」

「邪…邪骸戰俘！！？」藍龍一聽到這名字，不由自主的大叫一聲，打斷了尤接下來的話。

「嗯…邪骸戰俘。另外一種則是…」「別和我說，另外一種名字是叫『腐屍戰俘』………」

「對耶！就是『腐屍戰俘』！阿龍先生你怎麼知道的？好厲害哦………」

「……………」藍龍已完全無言。

『難怪剛剛看到綠腐屍的時候竟會有種懷念感…這些怪物不正是以前我還是人類身分時所玩的電腦遊戲中的怪物名稱嗎？！這到底是怎麼回事？我的巴哈姆特大王啊…』

藍龍只覺得頭好痛。乾脆就等到晚上，親自目睹是不是和遊戲中長的一模一樣算了…。

拿下背在身後的包包，向後躺去，雙眼閉上。飛了一整天，也是該睡一下好…。

「阿龍先生，你怎麼了？身體不舒服嗎？怎麼不舒服？起來陪我玩一下嘛！沃雷卡～～～！」

「我的巴哈姆特大王啊…我的頭現在很痛，你就讓我睡…一下…吧……呼嚕嚕………」留下最後這句話，之後便都由鼻息聲所取代。

「真過份！好～那我也來睡！」尤拍了拍沃雷卡的尾巴，之後當做枕頭，也緩緩的進入了夢鄉。

＊	＊　＊

「芬里爾，怎麼了嗎？」雷恩在樹下問道。

「我也不太清楚，可是就是有點不太對勁的感覺。」芬里爾正在湖邊的樹枝上朝遠處眺望著，但除了綠色的草皮，及遠處的高山，其他並沒有什麼異狀。

「只不過變成了陰天而已就大驚小怪。」夏蘭不以為意的把玩著右手上的銀色手環，互相敲擊傳出了清脆的金屬聲響。

的確。前幾個小時，天空仍然萬里無雲，平原上不時有許多鳥類飛過，也隱約可見藏匿在草叢間的小動物們。

但是才一轉眼，可以說幾乎完全感覺不到動物們的氣息，好像在害怕什麼東西似的全都躲了起來，天氣也轉為陰森，

和剛剛比起來有天壤之別。

「我們今天真的要在這邊過夜阿…？」翗爾從樹上跳了下來，臉上的神情有些擔心。

不只是芬里爾，其實就連颯翗爾也察覺到有些不尋常，那種怪一感覺卻無法用言語表達出…。

「對啊！這旁邊就有湖泊，飲食方便許多，是過夜的好地點呢！」雷恩上前摸了摸翗爾的頭，展開笑顏。

『看來…沒辦法改變大家的決定了……，若真遇到什麼危險的話，這次換我來保護大家！』翗爾在心底暗暗立誓。


看不見太陽，被厚厚的一層雲給遮蔽住，隨著時間的流逝，天空漸漸暗了下來。

很奇怪，這一大片天空，卻沒有半隻鳥願意從這上空飛過；一大片的草叢，卻聽不見半點蟲鳴的歌頌，

一切變的好安靜、好詭異。

彷彿就像是暴風雨前的寧靜…。

待續………

----------


## 阿翔

Yo man翔愛更新！*（毆飛）*
終於…終於可以更新了啊~*（感動流淚）*
翔等了N天…*（你廢話說夠了喔）*
話說…
Online game的怪出現在人間界？*（毆）*
好帥~好帥~好帥帥~
暴風雨前的寧靜？
不會真的是來一場大暴風雨吧？
這樣就太酷了><
期待下一章喔XDD

----------


## 藍颯斯

之二　埋ｘ伏

夜幕緩緩降下，太陽已完全沉入山的另一邊，濃厚的雲層絲毫沒有散去的跡象，

完全遮蔽住上頭的星和月，沒有半點柔光透出，大地幾乎被黑暗給吞噬。

眾獸正為著營火，紅色的光火覆在每隻獸身上，影子被拉的好長好長。

「享不到你還滿會抓魚的嘛！」夏蘭左手接過一隻從湖裡被撈上來的魚，另一隻手也相當的〝忙碌〞。

「當然。比某獸只會吃不來幫忙要來的有用多。」抓準時機，伸出白色的爪子直襲水面下掠過的銀色物體，

下一秒被硬生生抽離水面，刷地朝夏蘭臉上砸去。

只見夏蘭將頭微微向後仰，順勢叼住朝自己飛來的魚，接的相當的漂亮。

「呵呵呵，這條魚還滿肥的，不錯不錯～」原本青藍的眼眸，不知何時染上了如血一般的鮮紅。

『這分明在向我下戰書！』而芬里爾此時怒火中燒，又是迅速一爪，湖面被掀起一陣水花，

經由岸上光火的照射，點點豔紅就像是灑落在空中的紅寶石，亮眼無瑕。

夏蘭見此狀，趕緊拿下嘴中的魚，原本右手吃到一半的烤魚也急忙撇下。從水花中飛來三道銀線，

就在快要擊中夏蘭之前，被他全部接住。一手一尾外加嘴裡一隻……。

「你抓這麼小的幹麻？大隻的再抓啦！還給你！」語畢，便將魚全數擲了回去。

「目分晰───啟動！」芬里爾的右眼馬上轉為橙色，左肢緩緩向前移3.04公分，身體壓低0.94公分，最後向後退23.75468公分。

全以差之毫米的距離躲過朝自己飛來的〝魚箭〞，下一秒高舉前肢，大力往水面踏下，

水花濺起，莞爾，芬里爾一個躍身，雪白的尾巴在水花內若隱若現，

片刻後，大群的〝魚箭〞直朝夏蘭襲去。

「……………」

「不阻止他們嗎…？」對岸的翗爾問道。

「如果不想被波及的話……」身旁的雷恩回答。

本該在水裡歡樂游的魚兒們，此時卻在天空飛來飛去………。


半小時後。

兩獸氣喘吁吁的倒在營火旁，將濕了的毛皮和衣物烤乾。

「多虧了你們，我們晚餐才能這麼豐盛。」雷恩話中有話，將已烤好的魚遞給了功勞最大的兩獸，

而兩獸馬上明白雷恩的言下之意，很有默契的白了雷恩一眼，訕訕接過香噴噴的烤魚，大口大口吃了起來，動作幾乎一致。

『看來已經合好了嘛！』雷恩但笑不語。

「對了，翗爾，接下來該往哪邊走？」夏蘭將最後一尾魚吃完，拍了拍撐飽的肚子，問道。

「翗爾？」見對方沒有答覆自己，又再喚了一次。

仍然沒有回音，對方仍背對著他們望著遠方。

「翗爾，夏蘭在叫你呢！」雷恩才剛碰到翗爾的肩頭，卻像見鬼一樣大叫了一聲。

「阿…雷恩啊…怎麼了嗎？」似乎受到了驚嚇，情緒還沒鎮定下來。

「你…怎麼了？突然叫這麼大聲…」不只是雷恩，就連夏蘭也差點跳了起來。

「我覺得我們趕快離開這個地方比較好，好像有什麼東西要出現了，而且是一大群。」

「芬里爾你也感受到了嗎？」翗爾略為震驚，原本以為只是自己的多心…。

「嗯，這種令獸做噁的感覺可不好受。」步至樹旁，咬起了巨大鐮刀，

輕輕甩上空，將隨風擺動的布條熟練地將之繞在自己身軀，背穩。

「我們得快一點！他們好像快按耐不住了！」芬里爾躍至翗爾身旁，對著一大片漆黑的草原發出低鳴。

「可是我什麼都…啊！」話還沒說完，大地便開始劇烈晃動起來，惡臭的腐肉味從裂開的縫中竄出，

青綠的草皮下，一隻隻潰爛的腐手從土裡伸出，放眼過去幾乎都是這景象！規模極大。

「這是什麼啊！！」夏蘭緊緊摀著鼻子，但是靈敏的嗅覺卻似乎沒有因為這個動作而減低難受。

不僅是夏蘭，就連其他獸也是，有種反胃的衝動…。

───吼…。

一群低鳴。後路也完全被封住。一具具腐爛的屍體緩緩站了起來，那些腐屍每隻都有每隻的樣貌，

有些是狼族，有些是獅族，種族甚多。臉部腐敗極為嚴重，還有幾塊死肉與軀體若即若離………，

眼睛部份有些是完全的黑坑，有些是腐爛不全，整顆發白。

他們唯一的共通點───全數穿著款式一樣的黑白相間的囚服，再來就是腳鍊。

陣陣低鳴，惡臭，不時還有一些蛐從他們的七孔中流出，噁心至極。

「看來只能殺出去了…。」夏蘭手上的銀色手環散出金光，瞳色漸漸轉為血紅。

右上向上一攤，金色的光粒子凝聚在手上，接著朝中心點壓縮，變為一把長矛，

矛頭處還印有一個狼圖騰。

雷恩從大腿外側的皮帶抽出一把長刀，甩了幾下反握在左手。「夏蘭，跟你借把匕首。」

點頭，手往身旁空無一物的空氣中一伸，竟就這樣抽出一把匕首！

「希望外型你會喜歡。」那是一把擁有火紅的顏色，火焰狀的劍身匕首。

卻在此時，在夏蘭和雷恩前方的兩獸突然大叫了一聲！

兩雙潰爛的腐手抓住了他們的腳踝，倏地就這樣被抓進土壤中…身影消失在平原上。

「翗爾！／芬里爾！」正要上前，卻被另一波從土中爬出的腐屍給阻饒。

「可惡！」銀色金屬光澤在兩獸前方劃下一道銀弧。

待續……

----------


## 阿翔

仍然是Online game之怪^^*（毆飛）*
真可惜翔是在一邊吃飯一邊看的…
胃口全沒了…^^"
不過這沒關系因為翔都習慣了。
今次又有戰鬥了啊，
主角們真是想休息一下都有難度呢~
希望可以再「激」一點，
期待ing~^^

----------


## ShadelanJenn

「啊！」

翗爾驚叫了一聲，抬起頭左右看了看，發現自己正躺在用磚頭鋪成的台子上，似乎是某個古老的地下室，略為破碎的石塊鋪成的地板和有點潮濕的冷氣襲過翗爾的身子，而芬里爾正在旁邊，躺在一個女獸人的腿上。

「你醒了嗎？」旁邊正在撫摸著芬里爾頭的女獸人發現翗爾醒來之後說。「真是不好意思啊，這麼粗魯的把你們帶過來這裡，想不想喝點什麼呢？」她另一隻手的手指屈了一下，旁邊馬上走出一個拿著雙叱、身上穿著皮革製的奇怪皮甲的獸人有點歪斜的拿著托盤，上面放著兩個杯子，杯子裏面裝滿了紅色半凝固的液體。「要不要喝看看？你的朋友已經喝過囉。」

翗爾注意到，芬里爾的旁邊也有一個同樣的杯子，杯中還殘留著一點同樣顏色的物體，而芬里爾正兀自享受在某種奇妙的世界中，露出舒服的表情。

不會那個液體中有下毒吧？

她見翗爾半分沒有動靜，隨手拿起托盤上其中一個杯子，用嘴輕呼一口氣，杯中霎時燃起小小的火燄，舉杯到翗爾的面前。「我的最愛，紅燭。」

「你是誰？」翗爾渾身輕顫著，但還是努力的想要保持鎮定，不讓他們看得出來。

「喔，我真是失禮，忘記做自我介紹。」

她放下杯子，將手放在胸前柔聲說道：「艾斯恩，或是如果你想要叫我小艾也可以──旁邊的這個東西是我的使者。」她補充道。「這次請你們稍微到我們這裡作客，單純只是想表示我們的友善，但是沒腦袋的小俘虜們只想得出那種方法把你們帶過來，這絕非我的本意，請相信我。」

「雷恩他們呢？你把他們怎麼了？」

艾斯恩看翗爾似乎有點緊張、急於想要問清同伴的狀況的樣子，馬上笑著說：「放心，不久他們也會一起來的，將會和你跟小芬一起走。」艾斯恩雙眼看著芬里爾，輕撫著白色的毛皮，芬里爾還微微發出滿意的呼聲。「這孩子真可愛，他跟我提了好多你們的事情，你是小翗對吧？」

翗爾閉口不答，心中不斷的在思考接下來要怎麼辦。芬里爾是間碟？還是那液體會讓獸口無遮攔的說出知道的事情？


待續......

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


惡搞版之一

----------


## 藍颯斯

之三　平原下的迷宮（上）

「可惡！」夏蘭舉起手中的長矛，一橫，將正前方的腐屍群給劈成兩半。

雷恩一個縱身，躍至兩獸消失的地點。很奇怪的，他們被抓下去的那一塊地，

卻沒有土被掀開的痕跡，手到底怎麼伸出的？又是怎麼將兩獸拉到地底下？難道有什麼機關存在？！

「夏蘭，快過來一下！」

「怎麼了？」矛頭大力向前突刺，被穿爆的腦袋噴灑出黑濁色的不明液體，

接著向後倒去。雙膝一曲，跳至雷恩身旁的同時，把一隻正準備從雷恩背後偷襲的腐屍給踹個老遠。

「謝了。你看這裡！」雷恩指了指自己前方的土壤。

「是他們消失的地方，但泥土卻相當平整。我猜可能有什麼機關存在，你能不能打穿這邊？」

「確定？」　「確定！」

「全力嗎？」　「嗯！」

「不後悔？」　「時間緊迫你有完沒完啊！」青筋浮現。

「呵呵呵！那麻煩掩護我一下了。」夏蘭將手中的長矛向上一丟，便化為光粒子消散在天際，

雙手向前伸直，掌心朝外。「還有，待會離我遠一點。」輕閉上眼。

「構思───初調。」

點點頭，銳利的刀鋒一橫，數顆頭與潰爛的身軀分家。

腐屍的數量並沒有因此減少，反而隨著時間越來越晚，數量也越來越多…。

＊	＊　＊

「唔…好痛…。」翗爾在漆黑中撐起身子，摸了摸剛剛被撞的發疼的頭。

「這裡是哪裡啊…」眼睛還沒有習慣黑暗，仍看不見任何東西。

空氣中彌漫著一種腐爛味，相當噁心。空氣濕度又高，呼吸起來渾身就是不對勁，

周圍的風聲就像是哭泣聲一般，在耳際若即若離，揮散不去，令獸不寒而慄。

『咦…？記得芬里爾好像和我同時被拉下來的…那麼他呢？應該也在這附近吧…』

正打算呼喊，卻被左手傳來的觸感給中斷。

有點濕濕、黏黏、稠稠的感覺，還有硬硬的角。

「角？！」索性將頭轉過去。下一秒，慘叫奪口而出。

那是一個腐爛到一半的頭，身體早已不曉得飛到哪去。

以頭上的角去判斷，是牛獸人的屍骸。而翗爾的手指很剛好的插進臉部的黑色窟窿內…………。

翗爾大口大口的喘著氣，心臟還在撲通撲通的跳著，但是下一秒，他對自己剛剛的慘叫感到相當後悔…。

從前方傳來了金屬摩擦地面所發生的聲響，在這種空間聽起來更是毛上加毛。聲音正往翗爾一步一步的接近……

在黑暗中，隱隱約約看的見因摩擦而迸出的火花。

『快跑…快跑啊！不然會被殺死的！』儘管這樣告訴自己一遍又一遍，

但雙腳的力氣就像是被抽乾似的，半點力也使不出來，癱坐在原地。

害怕地緊緊閉上雙眼。

金屬聲在離自己幾步前停了下來。陣風仍夾帶著哭聲，吹過一次又一次。

顫抖，更加厲害。


「翗………爾………？？！」

「咦…？」翗爾緩緩將眼睛睜開。那嗓音聽起來有種相當熟析的感覺…。

「總算找到你了。你沒………事吧……………」後面那句變的很小聲。

此時對方正緊緊抱著自己，一股溫熱，傳到了脖子上。

芬里爾被這突來的舉動給嚇了一跳，一時之間也不曉得該怎麼辦才好，只能笨拙的伸出爪子輕拍翗爾的背。

「我給你嚇死了！」翗爾大力擰了一下芬里爾雪白的毛皮，有不少的毛因此給他拔了下來。

抹去了眼角的淚水，重新站了起來。「對了，這裡是哪裡？」

「應該是在平原的下方，我也不太清楚…，但這裡是一個很大的迷宮。

要不是你剛剛的那一聲，可能到現在我都還沒找到你。」很乖的挨了這一下，可真痛…。

「雷恩他們呢？」

「我不知道。被抓下來的只有我們，他們現在應該還在上面和那群腐屍戰鬥吧。」

「什麼！那我們快點去幫忙阿！」　

「慢著！」芬里爾一口咬住不曉得想往哪裡衝的翗爾的衣領。

「我們能不能走出這個迷宮都是個問題，而且他們兩獸在一起沒有什麼好令獸擔心的，尤其是夏蘭。」

翗爾的腦海中閃過灼眼夏蘭的微笑，頓時寒毛直豎…。「嗯…也對…。」

「你明白就好。」芬里爾鬆口，接著看了看周圍，似乎在尋找什麼。

「怎麼了？」

「把你抓下來的腐屍呢？剛剛我就在納悶為什麼找不到，

在還沒看到你之前我還以為你已經被他給吃了…。」

「哦，那個怪物已經被我消滅了啊！」　「你？！」芬里爾有些吃驚。

「對呀！像這樣。」語畢，抬起右手，擺出劍指的姿勢，在空中先是往上揮了一下，

前方的小石子馬上被一個淡藍色立方體給包圍住，接著劍指又向右邊畫了一下，

隨著立方體的壓縮，裡頭的小石子被壓成粉碎。

「呀！不錯阿，原來你有這種能力。那剛剛怎麼還會怕成這樣阿～？」芬里爾調侃道。

咚咚！

「我也是最近才發現自己有這種能力…。而且剛剛是有原因的啦！」

翗爾有些尷尬，但只要一想到剛剛那屍骸的畫面，整個就很想吐…噢，那個屍骸還在旁邊………。

咚咚！

整齊中帶有規律，規律中帶有節奏的聲響，像是從四面八方往中心聚集在一起，

聲音越來越大聲，每一次都會造成小規模的輕微震動。

「翗爾！」　「嗄？」

咚咚！！

「………這是什麼聲音？？」翗爾望著聲音來源處，手不知何時已緊緊拽著芬里爾的毛。

「不知道，但是肯定是非善類…量還不少！趁現在他們離這邊還有段距離，我們快跑！」

點頭，躍步而出。

待續………

----------


## 阿翔

居然會有迷宮啊~^^
故事好像又開始緊張起來了~
期待主角取勝XDD
也期待翔可以和他們大打一場*（？）*
XDXDXDD
期待下一章~^^

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區



TO翔：

主角會勝啦～

會不會死獸就不知道了ＸＤ～（飄走

額外一提～正在等待翔的末日啊ＸＤ～

其實發現一個問題…

就是點擊數還算是不錯

但是總是沒有獸回文ˊˋ

開始有點灰心了…（趴)
感謝翔每次都支持耶～（燦笑




之四　平原下的迷宮（下）

「夏蘭！還沒好嗎？！」雙刀置於胸前，右腳大力一踩，藉由反作用力讓身體順勢轉了好幾圈，

銳利的刀鋒在身體周圍劃出一道又一道的銀圈，原本被戰俘包圍的雷恩重現在戰俘堆裡，

被砍斷的身軀中噴出了大量的黑色惡臭液體，一些濺在了雷恩淡黃色的毛皮上。

「噁心得要命，這下有得洗了。」一個跳躍，躍至夏蘭身邊，將想趁機偷襲的戰俘給切成兩半。

「再一下，就快要好了………質量───解析。」

「還等？！你這句話已經說了第四遍了！」底下又是一陣小晃動，從土地中又爬出幾隻戰俘，腳鐐聲互相撞擊著叮叮作響。

「座標───解讀。」沒有理會雷恩。

雷恩無奈的抓了抓頭，接著雙腳輕點，淡黃色的尾巴在空中掠過一道漂亮的黃色圓弧，

一計完美的後空翻讓地底下的手沒能成功抓住雷恩。手中的匕首一擲，手腕脫節。

落地之後又是一個躍步，拔起陷入土中的匕首，在手中轉了幾圈之後重新緊握。

「接下來到誰了？」語畢，換來的是一陣規模不小的晃動。竟然又有新的戰俘從地底爬出。

「我的天啊…我好像說錯話了…」雷恩有些錯愕的看著那些爬出來的戰俘。

「還是新品種的？！！」

這一波的戰俘穿著和先前的不太一樣。他們穿著非常破爛的衣服，身體上有許多的洞，

看起來像是火槍彈藥類鎖打穿的，身上的肉還算完整，跟前一種比起來，這種新品種要瘦的許多，換個名詞，就是〝乾屍〞了吧？這種的比較沒有肉腐爛的味道，但是也好聞不到哪裡去就是了。

不曉得是不是他們身體裡沒有了水分還是怎樣，移動速度比前一種要來的快的許多，以一敵眾的雷恩在閃躲上更是花費了不少體力。

「啐！比前一種還難纏！」抬起腳，朝其中一具踢了下去。

誰料，那具新種戰俘竟用他乾癟的雙手擋下雷恩的這一踢，緊抓住雷恩的腳不放，

乾瘦的嘴一張一合，從口中擠出〝嗚嗚〞的可怕聲音。

雷恩被突來的舉動給嚇了一跳，一個重心不穩摔得四腳朝天，頓時眼冒金星。

「哇啊！！」從雷恩傳出一陣慘叫。

一具戰俘趴在雷恩身上，嘴張的比河馬還要大，在距離雷恩右肩膀不到３公分處被雷恩及時抵住，

但戰俘的力量比雷恩想像要大的多，且先前的躲避已花費掉不少體力，僵持不下。

「你這噁心的怪物……給我滾遠一點！！！」抬起左手的短刀，對準頸椎。黑色的液體在雷恩臉上殘留下一排，接著向後倒去。

「呼…呼…呼………咦…？我好像忘記什麼了…？」雷恩蹲在地上大口大口的喘著氣，環顧了一下四周。

下一秒，心臟差點從胸口中迸出。

「夏蘭！」雷恩大吼了一聲。此時的夏蘭周圍已堆滿了戰俘，不出幾步就會被攻擊。

剎那間，雷恩雙膝一直，往夏蘭的方向疾奔過去，同時將雙手的武器當作飛刀投射出去，

瞬間貫穿左右兩排，接著是一記飛踢，力道大到戰俘應聲斷成兩半，向後飛去的斷驅也撂倒不少戰俘。

「呼…剛剛真是嚇死我了。夏蘭啊，到底完成了沒有？」雷恩雙手撐著膝蓋，喘著氣問道。

「細部調整───輸出，具像化───起步！」

夏蘭緩緩放下手，血紅的雙眼慢慢的嶄露出，前方的空中開始凝聚了一些暗光粒子，

在黑色的夜空中隱約可見一把巨劍正逐漸成型。

「嗯，完成了。不過要等上一點時間就是了。待會記得閃遠點…威力多大我可不知道。」

血紅的雙眼開始流回了清澈蔚藍色，手環的金光也逐漸的黯淡下來，最後消失。

「這我早就………小心！」雷恩大喊了一聲，同時一把拉過夏蘭。

在夏蘭身後的是剛剛的漏網之魚。血，從雷恩的脖子如湧泉般噴灑而出，不僅濺在淡黃的毛皮上，也血染了棕色的毛皮。


「雷恩！！」

＊　＊　＊

陰暗的迷宮中，若不是牆壁上鑲有會發光的礦石，讓這完全黑暗的地底下有些微的光源，

要不然就算是夜視能力再好的獸，也很難在這種空間下行走，更別說是用跑的了。

「芬里爾，你知道要怎麼離開這邊嗎？」腳步沒有慢下任何半點。

咚咚！聲音仍緊追在後頭。

芬里爾搖了搖頭。

兩道白色的影子不斷在迷宮裡穿梭著。沿路的屍體看了更是令獸寒毛直豎。

「目分晰也不可以用嗎…？」

「那招只能讀出所看見的事物，並沒有辦法拿來當路標啊！上次在森林的時候我不是說過一次了嗎？！」芬里爾沒好氣的說著。

為什麼大家老是把目分晰當成是萬能的？這頂多可以讀出對方的下一個動作，可不是什麼引路的工具啊！真是搞不懂大家…。

「那該怎麼辦？」翗爾有些著急，腦海中浮現出剛剛沿路屍體的慘死樣，手又開始緊緊拽住芬里爾的毛。

「我不要！」不自覺得脫口而出。

「嗷…你不要什麼啦…！小力點啦！會痛耶！」

「啊…抱歉…不自覺就………」翗爾尷尬的笑了一笑，力道也放緩了些，

就像怕走丟的小孩抓住媽媽的衣角一般，沒有鬆手。

拐過好幾個彎，來到了一個較為寬敞的直線道路，但………。

「是死路！我們快掉頭！」　　「好像來不及了……」

芬里爾對著後頭不斷發出低吼聲。

前方轉角處的震動，也越來越為頻繁………。

咚咚！！！

待續………

----------


## 阿翔

> 主角會勝啦～ 
> 
> 會不會死獸就不知道了ＸＤ～（飄走 
> 
> 額外一提～正在等待翔的末日啊ＸＤ～ 
> 
> 其實發現一個問題… 
> 
> 就是點擊數還算是不錯 
> ...


等待翔的末日=.="
不過翔可以放心因為你說了不會讓翔死的，
還要給翔來個暴走呢XDD
翔愛暴走！*（何）*
另外呢信不信由你，
其他來看的獸不回覆是在等待你全部寫好，
然後再一次回覆~^^！*（毆飛太空）*
好啦，
不用感到灰心的說，
他們有錢不搛，
不是啦是可能他們有點累不想回，
始終這麼長的一篇好文是有點回覆難度啦，
再說點入來也不一定有全部看完，
所以，*（拍肩）*
不用灰心也不用不高興，
向好的那方面想！*（指向太陽）*

----------


## CYBER

－▽－
爬了1X頁，總算跟上進度
但是現在怎麼滿腦子想的都是奇怪的不死係怪怪…（抖
傻龍很怕行尸走肉的腐屍怪物，還吐出黑色液體（抖抖抖

徵角小說好像很不容易寫
不過在我以前待過一陣子的別處小說板倒是很風行
大多數都是劇本文或是胎死（汗
這篇小說水準高，我很期待呢^^

----------


## 藍颯斯

> －▽－
> 爬了1X頁，總算跟上進度
> 但是現在怎麼滿腦子想的都是奇怪的不死係怪怪…（抖
> 傻龍很怕行尸走肉的腐屍怪物，還吐出黑色液體（抖抖抖
> 
> 徵角小說好像很不容易寫
> 不過在我以前待過一陣子的別處小說板倒是很風行
> 大多數都是劇本文或是胎死（汗
> 這篇小說水準高，我很期待呢^^


所以閣下一口氣看了將近8萬個字...(大汗

眼睛很累吧~辛苦了(遞茶


感謝閣下的賞識耶@@~

不過我想我水準沒有閣下說的這麼高..

因為連我自己都發現部分的bug..(雖然很隱密?

另外~感謝閣下的回文囉XD~~

話說...

胎死是什麼意思@@?

----------


## CYBER

> 4343
> 胎死是什麼意思@@?


就是角色徵一徵結果寫不出故事喔~(何也!?
這種事發生的話會白吊不少人胃口
尤其是絞盡腦汁出角色的各位

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

很不錯，期待中...。

徵角色結果不寫，我同學發生過這種事。

至少他其他本寫的還不錯 XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

我會努力把這小說寫完的! (周圍突然變超級亮?

謎:燈光師聘請費用一千萬...

囧

當時心血來潮 就挖了這個坑跳XD~

算是第一次寫小說了...(大汗

以致於BUG一大堆(被埋



其實小獸我產文的時間

相當的~特殊?

因為小獸是高3生

晚上都會有晚自習~到9點多才放學

小獸我就是用晚自習時間來寫的~(燦笑)

可是 這樣的代價就是...

沒有辦法看到書..(一秒

雖然說就算沒寫我也不見得會看書啦..

目前大概還有16X天

可能到時候又會停止更新了...

不然考不到好學校 小獸會被殺的...(大汗

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

我是夜校高三生耶...

寫的時間是上課時間跟半夜，其他時間都睡覺用掉了((被巴

我也是第一次寫小說阿，只是書大概看的不夠多

寫的沒有你那麼好就是了，現在開頭還是有問題...

等結局....。

----------


## CYBER

高二*1
目前在圓與球的狹縫中尋求克拉碼的苟活之道(抖抖抖

我也是第一次打小說(看來咱們有緣?((毆
光一篇序，不止bug還差點滅了自己後路
呵呵呵呵...有待加強
時間，剛考完還可以天天碰
忙的話連電源鍵都按不到 謎~

----------


## 藍颯斯

原來兩位都有寫小說阿~

序 假如寫好了 就PO上狼版吧~

要看要看~~(燦笑

----------


## 芬里尔

於是藍藍不要灰心 芬這就來回文~(?
最近徘徊在忙得想撞牆的邊緣 好像高一的日子很不好過的樣子= =|||
其實寫作最麻煩的就是開頭和結尾 中間可以胡編亂造~（轟飛
好吧 芬來亂的 請主動地華麗地無視上面一段無邏輯文字= =
於是芬開始想那些陰影物質是什麽 希望不再是僵屍之類的死後産物
因爲芬對這些東西沒有任何抗性= =
嗯 其實 芬對蟲子也沒有抗性……
芬也可以保證沒有碰過《寂靜嶺》《生化危機》之類……（謎：你真的是男生/公的/雄性嗎？= =
以上
今天的話貌似很多 而且貌似都是廢話這樣= =|||（被藍藍毆
（夾著尾巴遁走

----------


## 藍颯斯

之五　迷宮盡頭

一塊肉從雷恩的脖子上硬生生被扯了下來，血當場如湧泉一般，從傷口潺潺流出。

而雷恩卻連大氣都沒吭一下，只是吃痛的用手壓住血流不止的傷口。

「雷恩！」總算從震驚中回過神，下一秒怒視著前方正在享用那塊生肉的戰俘，

周圍的氣場瞬間改變。原本透明湛藍的瞳色在短短不到一秒內，紅色與藍色呈現出漩渦狀，在中心點成了紫色的瞳孔。

右手上的銀環不斷激烈晃動著，散出的光芒裡，隱約可見一隻完整的狼樣。

莞爾，一個凝視，從戰俘的四面八方竄出大量武器，才一轉眼戰俘馬上變成了肉串，

黑色的液體緩緩沿著劍身流下。

夏蘭朝其走了過去，跨出第一步同時手中不知何時多出一把長刀，一個上揮，被串成肉串的戰俘瞬間被劃成兩半，

大量黑色液體登時噴灑而出。

兩塊分離的身軀尚未落地，夏蘭手中的刀一橫，被砍成了四塊，

從戰俘的身體裡掉出幾個黑色的長條物以及落下幾個像是器官的不明黑色物體，嘩啦啦全數從腐爛的身體中流出，還牽著一條一條的黑絲…

「夏蘭！夠了！他已經死了！」雷恩強忍著痛楚站了起來，仍有不斷鮮血從正壓著傷口的指縫中流出。緩緩向夏蘭走了過去。

而夏蘭並沒有理會雷恩，握著刀的那隻手一開一收，長刀瞬間變為一把長矛，在手中轉了幾下，一個突刺，狠狠貫穿分散身軀當中的頭顱。

「夏蘭！」雷恩伸出另一隻手大力拉了夏蘭的肩膀，頓時四目相交。

在看見夏蘭眼睛的同時，令雷恩有些錯愕。瞳色，在紫和橘之中不斷閃爍變化著，詭譎至極。

拳頭一收，〝碰〞，扎實的落到了夏蘭的臉上，同時也因為這個大動作，讓雷恩的傷口又溢出不少的鮮血。

夏蘭定了幾秒，接著回過頭：「你幹麻打我啦，很痛耶！你想死是嗎？」瞳色如同血一般的紅。

雷恩聽見夏蘭這麼一罵，露出了淺淺的微笑：『太好了…恢復正常了……』因傷口的疼痛，讓雷恩不得不跪在地上，傷口周圍已逐漸發黑，大口大口喘著氣。

夏蘭才一罵完，隨起響起了剛剛的事。『剛剛…到底怎麼了？』

望著染滿黑色液體的雙手。

『就算是另一個我，也應該都會有我自己的意識才對。但剛剛…』

搖了搖頭。『現在不是想這些的時候！』「雷恩！你沒事吧？」夏蘭急忙湊向前蹲下。

「我的天…」發黑的傷口，很明顯是中毒的跡象。

「你恢復過來…就好……我的腰包…有暫時減少難過的藥草…，夏蘭…麻煩幫我一下…在救出他們之前，我還不能倒下……」

夏蘭點了點頭，從雷恩的腰包中取出藥草及繃帶，小心的敷在發黑的傷口上，最後用繃帶繞過一圈又易圈，然後打結。


過了一會兒，雷恩緩緩的站了起來，藥效已開始發揮功效了。

「可以開始了嗎？」

「嗯，離我遠一點。」夏蘭抬起頭，目視著浮在天空已成型的巨劍，舉起了右手，掌心朝著巨劍。

「能量－－－注入。路徑－－－啟動！」巨劍的劍身瞬間流過數百條的藍色線型，最後圍住了整把巨劍。

夏蘭右手一收，浮空的巨劍全速下墜，黑色的夜空中殘留一到藍色的影子，不出一秒，巨劍直直貫入下方的土地，

轟隆巨響直衝天際，大地也劇烈搖晃著，捲起了好大一陣沙霧，瀰漫著四周。

片刻後，沙霧散去。

原本巨大的劍如今只剩下一小段劍柄才留在地表之上。

「快走吧，似乎被你給猜中了。」順著劍柄，躍下。

廣大的草原，陣風中帶有惡臭的氣味，黑寂的夜空沒有半點星辰的伴隨。

那隻被夏蘭斬的四分五裂的屍骸，不出多久便給其他戰俘給吞噬，不留下一根骨頭………。

＊　＊　＊　

咚咚！咚咚！

翗爾和芬里爾靠著後方牆壁，擺出了備戰姿勢。

「看來只能放手一搏了…。」芬里爾咬緊了巨大鐮刀的握柄，口中本能的發出威嚇的低吼。

從轉角出現的是一大排穿著古代服裝的不明生物，服裝的顏色有紅色和藍色兩種，

雙手一致都向前伸直，既不會走也不會跑，唯一的移動方式就是〝跳〞。

全部都帶有一頂圓帽，而在圓帽的前方都貼有一張黃紙，上面好像有寫些什麼字。

但穿藍衣的頭上的黃紙卻只剩下一半，有明顯被撕掉的痕跡。

「這是什麼阿…！還這麼多…。」

「疆屍，看他們的爪子和牙齒。被那兩樣傷到可不是鬧著玩的。」

「的確…泛紫色，怪可怕的。」翗爾打了個冷顫，接著伸出右手，比出劍指的姿勢。

「Houi、Jouso、Ketsu！」手指向上一劃。一道淡藍色透明牆壁瞬間矗立在那群疆屍的正前方，

卻見他們抬起雙手，伸出銳利的爪子朝那面牆抓了下去，馬上破碎。

「唔…困不住他們！」「那換我來試試！」語畢，芬里爾一個甩頭，鐮刀如迴力標般擲了過去，最前方的殭屍馬上被斬成兩半，

芬里爾又是一個甩頭，咬住了綁在鐮刀上的布條，將之收回。

前排的殭屍馬上被後排的給遞補上，連綿不絕，轉角後到底還有幾隻？這數量可定不少…。

「怎麼辦…」疆屍已離兩獸越來越近，就算殺掉前面的，很快的又會被補上。

眼看著末日圖窮…就在兩獸快要支撐不住時，大地突然劇烈的晃動，一個巨大物體從兩獸的頭頂上掉了下來，

物體大到剛好暫時阻隔了前方的殭屍團。會是禍？還是福？

待續…

----------


## ShadelanJenn

=================Shadelan Jenn=====================
只要稍微等它完成就好，為了收集足夠的代價，可能會需要一點時間。緊接著，我突然從背後被甩了一下，看見一件事情讓我的心震驚不已！

雖然對於自己發生的任何事情都能以我一直以來的中心理論帶過，只把它當成是一切事情的代價，但是我還是無法接受我認識、並且有了感情的人或獸受到傷害。不想！我絕對不要在過去那件事情之後還看到這種情況！

「雷恩？」我只吐出這幾個字。

頓時我還無法意識到發生了什麼事情，直到我的鼻子又嗅到了一股葷腥的味道──血正從雷恩的脖子不住的流出。

「雷恩！」我已經無法保持冷靜了，我仍站在原地，但是心中我確信已經升起了某種憤怒、痛苦交融的心情。

當下我的理智突破了我所知道的一個事實，顧不得違限的風險，直接幻出製造的矛槍，恨不得把所有那些令我此時此刻厭惡的醜陋東西通通串叉擊裂，數個腐屍戰俘被周身急遽伸竄出現的矛給刺穿，但是光是如此還不夠！

呼吸感覺好沉重。我向前走去，舉起便又喚出一把長刀，想也不想的往上揮昇，將它刈成兩半、四段、八塊......

理性，小小的似乎還在我的心中，但是不足以窒欲我停止動作。

「夏蘭！夠了！他已經死了！」雷恩的聲音在後面說。

我再度將刀子收起，換出另一支長矛，往我前面準備落地的頭顱插進去！

「夏蘭！」我的身體整個被某個力量拉轉過去，然後就是看見雷恩痛苦的表情──不要，現在不要讓我看見你的表情！不要！

雷恩卻突然對我的臉打出一拳。熱辣辣的，頭忽的震盪了一下。

我疑惑的停頓了好一段時間，怎麼了？

「你幹麻打我啦，很痛耶！你想死是嗎？」我腦中的神經在接通後，我馬上把頭轉回來咒罵了一聲。

他沒說話，只是淺淺的笑了一下。

手中有一種奇怪的感覺，看著雙手沾滿了黑色噁心的液體，想起了剛才的畫面。我急忙看向雷恩，不多時，他身體因痛苦支撐不住，向前跪到地上。

「雷恩！你沒事吧？」我急切的蹲到他旁邊查看傷口的情況，他的傷口開始發黑了，明顯的是中毒的跡象。「我的天......」

「你恢復過來……就好……我的腰包……有暫時減少難過的藥草……夏蘭……麻煩幫我一下……在救出他們之前，我還不能倒下……」雷恩忍著疼痛斷斷續續的勉強說出幾句話。

我依從他的話從包包裡面拿出了一些預備的藥草敷在他的傷處，再用繃帶包紮好。過了一會，看是藥效漸漸出來了，雷恩緩緩的站起來，還有些不穩。我擔心，想要問他行不行時他先說了：「可以開始了嗎？」

「嗯，離我遠一點。」不想讓他多費心思，就繼續前面未完成的事情。

心裡想著操控在空中形成的巨劍，右手揮動，巨劍頃刻間極速下墜。夜幕中，除了在巨劍周圍的藍光的數道殘影，整把巨劍就這麼直貫進地下，天空大地鬧起轟隆巨響，地上沙塵四處瀰漫。

當散沙霧散去、逐漸清晰時，巨大的劍只剩一小段劍柄還留在地面上。

「快走吧，似乎被你給猜中了。」

======================KUSO=====================

「我是不是應該拿出綠色藥草跟破碎繃帶出來啊......如果不夠的話我想我現在可以去打一些......還是你要來一次Heal?」我從包包裡面翻找他說的藥草。

「現在沒空講這些......呼......呼」雷恩稍微撫著傷口跌坐在地上。

「要不要乾脆用Sanctuary比較快？對他們也有攻擊效果。」我開玩笑的提議說，因為不想太讓自己的注意力集中在雷恩暴血的傷口上。「不過我根本不是祭司，也不是鍊金術師。」我又小聲呼噥了一句：「雖然我是玩過。」

「你剛才有講什麼嗎？」

===============================================
本人現在又快不行了，好吧，看著原本九點半回到家，期待馬上入睡，不過碰到電腦......哀......。

----------


## 藍颯斯

之六　支援（上）

白虎擺起劍指在空中迅速晃動了幾下，幾個淡藍色的壁體圍住了疆屍，之後壓成粉碎，化成了陣陣白灰。

重複了好多次，體力開始有些透支。

白狼此時也拼命甩動著大鐮刀。但即使攻擊再猛烈，對方的數量仍沒有減少的趨向，依然一波又一波的湧出。

〝框啷！〞金屬落地聲，在整條迷宮中傳了開來，產聲出的回音一次次的迴響在耳際。

「芬里爾！你沒事吧！」翗爾的口氣聽起來有些焦急與擔心。

「我好像…快到極限了…。」已沒有多餘的力氣揮舞鐮刀，四肢因為使用鐮刀過久所產生的疲勞，漸漸站立不能。

「啊！芬里爾！」翗爾急急蹲下，只見芬里爾倒在地上，胸口因為呼吸急促而劇烈起伏著。

「吼！到底該怎麼辦！！」仰頭虎嘯。不曉得是聲音太大聲還是怎樣，整個大地登時劇烈的震了一下，

一些碎石從周圍的牆壁上滾落下來。

就再下一秒，眼前的落石突然變大許多，才一晃眼，一個巨大物體竟從上方掉了下來，

產生的劇烈晃動讓翗爾有些被嚇著，一個重心不穩，一頭栽到身旁柔軟的白毛中。

疆屍團早已夠他們受了，這回又是什麼？！

兩獸從震驚中回過神，定眼。

那巨大的物體竟是一把超大型的巨劍！劍鋒深深插入地表，很剛好的形成了一道牆，阻隔了前方的殭屍團。

從頂端處隱隱約約傳來對話聲。

「真的……………這麼…………」

「找……………快……………。」

似乎有段距離，沒有辦法清楚聽見對話的內容。隨即就是腳步落地聲。

翗爾和芬里爾互望一眼，接著又看回前方的巨劍。

「這把劍的後面…是誰…？」

＊　＊　＊

〝轟隆！〞

「哇！地震？！」從大地傳來一陣陣的震動，讓睡夢中的沃雷卡飽受不少驚嚇，猛然彈起。

而原本睡在沃雷卡尾巴上的尤很自然的，與堅硬的地板來個親密接觸。

〝碰！〞

現在地震對沃雷卡來說可是相當敏感。畢竟自己曾經因為地震而死過一次……

每次一有地震，就準沒好事，看來這次也不例外。

「痛痛…阿龍先生，怎麼了嗎？」尤撫了撫發疼的腦袋，一臉還沒睡醒的表情看起來有些可愛可愛的。

「我不是叫你要叫我起床嗎…你怎麼沒叫我起床，反而還一起睡著了？」口氣有些不太好。

「對不起嘛…！因為阿龍先生睡著以後我很無聊，所以就………」放出了無辜眼神攻勢。

「好了，別再用那種眼神看我了。我想我得快一點了。」

搖晃停止後，隨之而來的是如雷貫耳的巨響，聲音大到連空氣都快要被震碎一般。

沃雷卡望著聲音源頭，張開了翅膀。

『我得動作快一點，不然不被哈納那老頭罵扁才怪！』

「阿龍先生等等我啊！」

沃雷卡不打算理會，逕自朝聲音的源頭飛去。漆黑的夜空，晃過了一道藍色的影子。

才剛一飛離森林，下一秒就被草原的景象給震攝住。

「我的巴哈姆特大王阿…這還能叫『草原』嗎？」從上空俯瞰，放眼望去全部都是戰俘！〝成千上萬〞大概就是這個意思了。

「嗯…還真的和遊戲裡的模樣有幾分神似……啊！都什麼時候我還在想這個？」敲了自己的腦袋一下。

「他們到底在哪？」掃視一遍又一遍，仍沒有發現。遍地的戰俘倒是令龍有些做噁就是了。全都漫無目的在草原的上方行走著。

「阿龍先生！」熟悉的聲音從沃雷卡後方接近。

「你不要飛這麼快啦！我差點跟丟了耶。」「我不是說過別跟來嗎？」沃雷卡調整了翅膀向下飛去，不打算理會身後會飛行的豹獸人。

「可是我想幫阿龍先生你阿！」尤不死心，仍像蒼蠅一樣緊追不捨。

沃雷卡不語。他不想別尤給牽扯進來，若尤因此受傷的話，自己會很內疚的！

「阿龍先生！這裡！」尤在其中一座小湖上空停下，高興地對著沃雷卡比手畫腳。

沃雷卡停了下來，無奈的搔了搔頭：『看來是趕不走的了………』調整身形，朝著尤的位置飛了過去。

「找到什麼了嗎？」

「你看那裡！有升過火的痕跡，才剛熄不久。」

尤朝著湖旁的一處指了過去。

雖然已經沒有了火苗，但是隱約可見生上空的輕煙。

「嗯…不過，要在哪裡降落？」沃雷卡望了望周圍，全部都是戰俘，根本沒有空出的地面，難道要在湖面上降落嗎？

「呵呵呵，自己殺出一塊就可以啦！」尤輕笑了幾聲，高舉右手，掌心朝向天空。

「等…等等！」沃雷卡像是想到了什麼，馬上大叫一聲，連忙阻止了尤。

「你可不能轟了這裡啊！這樣線索什麼的也會被你給毀掉的。」「我知道啦！」

天真無邪的微笑，雙眼緩緩閉上。

周圍開始起風，在尤的右手上慢慢聚集出一個白色的氣球體，那是風被壓縮過後的形狀。

附近的氣流愈來越強，湖水泛起了一波又一波的漣漪，也越來越為頻繁…

待續…

----------


## 藍颯斯

之七　支援（下）

「多麼盛大的歡迎式啊！」望著前方有藍有紅的古代服裝，從夏蘭口中吐出了這句話。

「你還可以戰鬥嗎？」伸出手，向空無一物的前方一抓，一把長劍就這樣直接出現在手中，遞到雷恩面前。

「當然。我說過了，還沒找到他們之前我還不能倒下。」一手接過遞來的長劍，是揮了幾下。

「不錯，沒有像外表看起來這麼重。」

「廢言。也不想想是誰做的。」右腳踏了一下，一把長矛從地板輕彈而出。

兩把武器的劍身和矛頭，都印有一樣的狼圖騰，每一揮，殘影劃過空氣，就彷彿有一隻兇狠的狼從中奔騰而出，咬殺敵人。

「這裡的味道也真不好聞。」「都是死了不知道幾百年的獸，他們要攻擊了，小心！」

「知道啦！」夏蘭不耐煩的應了一聲，隨即一個低頭，前方的利爪沒能成功傷害到夏蘭。一個側踢，向後飛行數公尺遠，也同時擊倒一票的殭屍。

接著身形一蹲，向前俯衝了過去。再來就是來自空氣中連續的鋒利金屬與死肉接觸的旋律，忽快忽慢、忽高忽低。

「根本不需要我出手了嘛！」雷恩望著前方遍地的屍骸，露出了苦笑。

不過才一眨眼的工夫，被分離的死肉已經躺滿了四周圍。

被劈開的傷口，並沒有像先前的戰俘一樣流出詭譎的黑色液體，反而是從中漏出微微黑煙。

「這是…？」雷恩蹲下身子，仔細的查看這種氣體。會向上升，比空氣要來的輕，且還有一種嗆鼻的味道，空氣中還瀰漫著另一種疑似甲烷的難聞氣味…。

「夏蘭！快停止！」猛然會意過來，同時連忙後退了兩步，不小心踩到一具沒有上半身的屍骸，大量的黑氣從裡頭洩出，直竄雷恩的鼻頭，讓他難受的揮了揮手。

「幹麻？」夏蘭一臉狐疑，一使勁的將長矛甩向前方的殭屍團，掃倒一片之後消失不見。躍至雷恩身旁，不明白幹麻喊的這麼大聲…又不是見鬼了。

「咳咳…別再斬了…咳……你看……。」被黑煙勳到的雷恩邊咳邊指向剛剛踩到的斷驅所洩出的黑煙，接著繼續說道：「這個黑煙，叫做『瘴氣』。

屍體在潮濕環境下腐爛過久，就會自動生成這種有毒氣體，吸多會死獸的。」

「這種事你怎麼不早講！」「還有…你看周圍牆壁裂縫所斷斷續續噴出的墨綠色氣體，那應該就是『沼氣』了，只有一點火花，我們就粉身碎骨了。」

夏蘭抱著雙臂，沒有回答。望向前方再次湧出的殭屍團，望向屍體洩出的黑煙，又望向壁縫的氣體，最後看向身後的巨劍，嘴角微微的上揚了四十五度。

「我想，我們可以離開這種鬼地方了。」「咦？」

雷恩不解，翗爾和芬里爾不是還下落不明嗎？怎麼能這樣就離開，棄之不顧？！

＊　＊　＊

「雷恩！夏蘭！」翗爾不斷拍打著巨劍的劍身，拼命地喊著。但巨劍的材質極為特殊，不像一般的金屬具有良好的傳導能力。

不管怎麼敲，只能勉強發出微弱的聲響，且劍身這麼厚，所喊出來的聲音也沒辦法傳到另外一面去。

一旁的芬里爾也高舉著前肢，不斷拍擊著。但是由於肉球的關係，一點聲音都沒有。

就在剛剛，翗爾清楚地聽見雷恩的聲音，但語氣聽起來卻有些驚慌。到底怎麼了？發生了什麼事？疑問懸在心中，得不到答案。

隨著時間的流逝，拍打喊叫的力氣也漸漸消失。這把劍完全阻隔了外界的接觸，原本前方會發光的礦石，光線也透不進來，

兩獸完全被黑暗給淹沒，意識，也開始漸行漸遠…。

＊　＊　＊

「風之精靈啊！吾等現在需要藉助風的力量，天地乃為一…………………………」

尤手中的白色氣流越來越明顯，也越來越強勁，腳下浮現出綠色的一個同心圓，

從中畫過五條綠光線，形成了魔法陣。

「………化成斬斷一切的力量－－－風刃！！」

唱咒完畢，腳下的魔法陣瞬間收縮，同時將凝聚在手中的球體向下一擲，立刻分散成許多由風組成的刀刃形狀，在下方不斷的穿梭，

被碰到的戰俘登時被切成八塊，內部的黑色液體像是噴泉一般，灑滿了遍地，斷開的軀體身首異處。

一旁的沃雷卡目不轉睛的看著施法的全部過程，雖然這招沒有比之前的〝怒雷轟擊〞要來的華麗目眩，但也相當精采了。

「阿龍先生，我們可以降落囉！」「啊…喔！」沃雷卡似乎還有些意猶未盡，畢竟魔法不是每個紀元的看的到的嘛…。

「阿龍先生，你看這個！」

沃雷卡才雙腳剛碰地，不遠處就馬上傳來尤的大喊。

只見尤的身旁有一根類似柱子的物體，不太像古蹟，表面仍尤新，刻紋相當的細緻，那是一隻狼的紋樣。

「別發現怪東西就一直叫我啦…。」沃雷卡沒好氣的說著，不過是一根柱子而已。

索性走向湖邊那焦黑的碎木，溫度已不是很高，但仍能感受到微微餘溫。

「又慢了一步嗎？」無奈的抓了抓頭。「尤，走了喔！看來他們不在這邊了。」

「來了～。」尤從柱子上跳了下來，快步奔到沃雷卡的身邊。

『奇怪，我剛剛幹麻要叫他？』對自己的行為覺得有些好笑，之前不是希望他不跟來嗎？怎麼這下會主動的提醒他…

此時尤以來到了沃雷卡的身旁，臉上掛著大大的微笑。「我準備好了～。」

『算了，就讓他跟吧…。』回以微笑，揚起翅膀，在黑色的暮色中留下一道藍影，接著消失在黑幕中。

奔跑了幾下，右腳輕輕點地，跟隨著藍影一同消失。

待續…

============================

前幾天因為段考~

所以沒更新

在此向大家致歉(敬禮)

話說...

一次寫三種視角 真的很累獸...(攤

----------


## CYBER

藍颯斯在描寫打鬥場面真的很有意思XD
簡簡單單的讓人有很多想像空間
我的描寫總是精細到讓人卻步...(毆
這點我也要好好的考量了

不要欺負殭X妖O啦他們這麼可愛ˊˇˋ(被打
乍看下，我想我們兩個都用到同一個世界了XD"
同好!(伸手((手被砍

嗯?沒懂我的意思?
龍之首都阿雷特諾普ARETNORP
英文字倒過來看看(毆殺

期待下篇ˇ

----------


## ShadelanJenn

沒想到開始牽扯到腐屍之後 會一連串接下去~ 

不過RO我已經沒玩很久了+.+ 想當初玩到整本攻略的內容幾乎都背起來了 (誇張....)

我比較喜歡在PAYON 不是PRONTERA~ 

今天9號 今天也會有一篇吧~恩?

----------


## 藍颯斯

之八　逃生（上）

滴答。

非常微弱的聲響，這是什麼聲音？又是從哪傳來的？

「應該是聽錯了吧。」我這樣告訴自己。

滴答…。

幽幽的聲響在次傳出，在耳畔繚繞了一陣，散去。

「芬里爾，你有聽到什麼聲音嗎？」又來了。我用僅存的一絲意識，緩緩開口問道。

一秒、兩秒，五秒過去了。十秒過去了。

身旁沒有傳出期待中的聲音，有的只是自己的呼吸聲及微弱的回音。

「芬里爾？」我將聲音提高了些，緩緩的抬起手，朝芬里爾的所在地伸了過去。

「不見了…。」身旁，除了堅硬的岩壁以外，其他什麼都沒有…。

滴答…。

清楚的聽見了，是水滴的聲音。

那水滴在黑暗中，竟會隨著聲音的節奏，晃出一波波的淡銀色漣漪。

眼前怪異景象使我意識恢復了大半。

滴答…滴答…。

節奏越來越快，在那其中，我隱約聽見有獸正在召喚我。

「是誰？」聲音很快在黑暗中傳開，所提的疑問仍是沒有答案。

滴答。

在一次清楚且高音的滴水聲，前方的漣漪竟在瞬間爆開，銀色細末如同晶體破碎一般，散出耀眼的點點銀光，

就在同時，胸前傳出的藍色光芒吸去了我的視線。佩帶的水晶，此時正綻出藍色強光，似乎與前方的銀色亮光呈現共鳴狀態，互相閃爍著。

正當我被這些亮光吸去了視線，還沒來得及回神，下一秒，高音頻從兩者中瞬間輸出。

「痛啊！」音頻尖到我的耳膜像是快爆炸一般，手下意識壓住雙耳，但痛楚卻沒有任何減少的跡象，

尖銳高拔如鋼絲般的聲響不斷強烈震動，瘋狂在我腦中亂搗著。

我看見了…。一個由大量冰柱結成的房間，裡頭好像還冰封著什麼似的，延伸出去，是一條很長的長廊，一個很長的階梯，好幾道厚重的石門，

最後一個看見的是非常古老的建築物，斷垣殘壁。這些畫面像是竄入腦海般不斷地湧進腦海。

一秒過後，刺耳的聲音停止了，湧進腦中的畫面卻仍在，彷彿真的到過那邊一般，那到底是哪？我一點印象都沒有…。

「嗷！翗爾！！」

很大的哀號。我緩緩睜開眼，原本前方的銀色冷光像是根本不存在過一般，唯有胸前的藍光還微弱的存在。

剛剛到底發生什麼事？是幻覺嗎？但剛剛的畫面依然清楚的映在腦海裡…。

「怎麼了？」胸前的水晶什麼時候發光，就連我自己都不知道。不過托它的福，讓我們至少不是完全深陷在黑暗中。

「你的手………」芬里爾的口氣似乎有點痛苦。

這時我才意識到，剛剛消失在手中的柔軟觸感不知道何時已經回來了，此時正被我大力的拽著……。

「啊！對不起…！」我連忙的鬆開手，抱歉的一個微笑。

似乎在剛剛…因為那震耳欲聾的高音，讓我下意識收緊了手吧？這是我唯一給自己找到的理由。

「對了，翗爾，我想我們有辦法出去了。」芬里爾舐了舐剛剛被抓疼的毛皮，慢慢站了起來。

起初我不明它的意思，但在看到他左眼中的〝ｗ〞字型之後明白了。

那是－－－目分晰。
＊　＊　＊

「都忘了你有這招了～那為什麼不在一開始就使用？」翗爾也跟著站了起來，藍色的光芒再窄小的空間一晃一晃，

也同時將兩獸地影子反映在一旁的石壁上。

「目分晰會花費大量的體力，剛剛真的是發動不了，直到你剛剛的水晶發光之後。」語畢。便開始東望西看，上觀下顧，找尋著唯一的生機。

翗爾一臉困惑，拎起胸前的水晶。原來它的光芒還能使獸恢復體力阿…。

『不過它發光的時間這麼的不固定。』索性放下水晶，靜靜待在一旁等待著芬里爾的好消息。

片刻過後。

「找到了！就在那邊！」芬里爾舉起右肢，往其中一處指了過去。

翗爾順著爪所指的方向望去，心立刻涼了一截。

「巨劍的正中央？！別開玩笑了…這麼高要怎麼上去？還有，那個東西不管多大力拍打，也只有一點點的聲音，哪有可能打穿？為什麼不選擇旁邊的石壁？」

一口氣把心中的疑問全都提出。

「劍鋒插的很深，可以說完全固定了。我們正前方的這段剛好是這把劍最厚的一段。但中間就不同了，雖然也不薄，但上下段所給予的壓力，

讓這把劍的中央呈現最脆弱的狀態。旁邊的石壁是行不通的！以這邊的溼度來看，裡面都含有大量的甲烷，一個小摩擦就會發生爆炸的。」

芬里爾耐心的解說道。不曉得是不是使用了目分晰的關係，感覺芬里爾的頭腦變好了？

「什麼是〝假丸〞？」翗爾不解。假的藥丸？？！

「是甲烷。又稱沼氣。」此時芬里爾開始做熱身運動了。

「哦…。但這種高度，也太…………」「這點你不用擔心。以這種高度來說，你可以做到的。」

「我？」

「對，等一下你就……………………………………」



在密閉的環境下，芬里爾和颯翗爾會擦出什麼愛的火花呢？請期待下集～～！

（被芬咬殺）

続く………

----------


## 芬里尔

芬倒是頗想知道像芬這樣感情遲鈍的獸能擦出什麼愛的火花（茶（（死
嘛嘛~
不過 倒是藍藍寫著寫著 目分晰的 W 就到右眼去了啊…… 是左眼啊~
有什麽區別呢……
因爲魯魯的GEASS也是左眼啊！（激動（（轟飛
嘛 想知道翗爾會把芬怎麽樣啊……（二度轟飛
期待下章~
（突然發現 普耳的味道不錯~（（三度轟飛

----------


## 藍颯斯

阿~芬抱歉阿~

已經改好了~

因為寫阿寫的 就容易錯亂了....-w-

感謝抓bug耶XD"~

話說..

普耳是什麼東西-w-?

普耳茶嗎?(誤

----------


## 藍颯斯

之九　逃生（中）

「總之先上去再說！」疆屍又再次慢慢聚集，不管怎麼殺數量依然沒減少得跡象，仍大量湧出。

「快點！」夏蘭朝後大吼了一聲，隨即一個小跳躍，收緊雙膝，成功躲開下半身不曉得身首異處的半段的爬行疆屍，發紫的獠牙撲了個空，

莞爾，輕躍起的棕色尾巴順勢掃了一圈，是一個完美的３６０度轉身，接著左腳大力向下踏。

〝趴機！〞頭顱應聲被強大的壓力粉碎。

跳轉的帶動力尚未結束！

夏蘭藉由這股動力，以左腳為軸，尚未落地的右腳平舉－－－是個漂亮的１８０度圓弧，掃飛了一排企圖偷襲背後的屍群。

「那翗爾他們呢？還有，這麼高，你要怎麼上去？」這種好幾層樓的高度，不是隨便一獸就可以一躍而上的啊。

「等下你配合我就可以了，我先牽制住他們。至於他們的話不用擔心，我等等在和你說，快點！」

「好吧，我知道了。」語畢，雷恩雙膝一曲，昏暗中晃過一道淡黃色的影子，一眨眼已到了上方的入口處。

「夏蘭！」

夏蘭聞聲向上看，點了點頭，一個張手，一條繩子飛出洞口，隨即向上跳去，之後一個抓緊，一扯。




「這是？？！」原本以為會有大量的戰俘來迎接他們，才剛抬起頭，這個想法隨之粉碎。

原來大量的戰俘此時幾乎躺平，草原上幾乎被不明黑色的黏稠液體給淹沒，只剩零零落落幾隻未慘遭屠殺的戰俘漫步，毫無威脅。

「這…不是我們做的吧？」雷恩從驚訝中回過神，好不容易擠出這段話。該怎麼說呢？場面太過於………壯觀了。

「不是…。這些液體還新鮮的，看來剛剛有別獸經過。」

「這麼大的場地，在這麼短的時間內………啊，現在不是研究這個的時候。為什麼要上來？翗爾他們不是還沒找到嗎？」

「不，已經找到了。」在雷恩講完話瞬間夏蘭便馬上接話，彷彿早就料到他要說什麼似的。隨即自信的微笑著，然而這個微笑卻讓雷恩的頭更歪了。

「你剛剛沒注意到嗎？地上有被巨大的物體拖過的新鮮痕跡，還有幾個腳印。」「他們正在下面？！那快點去救他們啊！」

「慢著！先聽我把話說完。」雷恩正想跳回洞口，卻被夏蘭一把拉住。

「要救也先聽我把話給說完，你這樣貿然跳下去對你也沒好處。那個倍巨大物體拖過的痕跡，一直延伸到………」

只見夏蘭繞過了雷恩，輕敲了雷恩身後的巨劍劍柄。

「這把劍的後面。而且以他們腳步的密集度來判斷，八成是被逼到了死路，所以說…………」

「所以說，他們現在就在這把巨劍的後面囉？」知道他們行蹤後的雷恩藏不住喜悅，搶下了夏蘭接下來說的話。

「差不多。但至少他們現在是安全的狀態，不用擔心被襲擊之類的。」夏蘭將頭探向洞口，見到的是大批大批的殭屍不斷朝這邊擠。

「真噁心。」

「但，現在疆屍這麼多，該怎麼把翗爾他們救出來？難不成要多炸個洞嗎？」雷恩半開玩笑道。

而夏蘭卻是一臉認真：「答對了，就是用炸的。我剛剛想過幾種方法。如果先下去牽至疆屍，然後我再趁機解放巨劍，那麼上來洞口會是個難題，

弄個不好反而會受傷的，划不來，所以………」

夏蘭將右手一收，一把鋸齒狀短劍隨即出現在手心。

「我們將藉由裡面的沼氣，來製造爆炸。」

雷恩似乎被這瘋狂舉動的想法給愣住。見雷恩沒反應，繼續接下道：「藉由兩把武器之間的摩擦產生的火花來引導爆炸。但是有個問題……」

指向身旁的洞口。「熱空氣會向上，這道理你知道吧？」

雷恩點頭。

「我擔心這個洞口會影響到爆風的方向，因為冷熱空氣會互相平衡作用的關係…阿，這不是重點。不過若將洞口封起來，讓火焰倒流回去，

這樣就能一舉殲滅地下裡全部的殭屍了，我們就有足夠的時間救出翗爾和芬里爾。」

「方法聽起來是不錯，但，這把巨劍不會因為爆炸的威力而斷裂破碎之類的嗎？我擔心…………」「別擔心了。」夏蘭馬上打斷了雷恩的猜測。

「這巨劍又不是一般的材料做成的。這種小威力要烤熱它都還不夠。」「好吧！那我該怎麼做？」

夏蘭微微一笑，將手中的短劍遞向雷恩。「點火工作就交給你了。等下你儘管大力的朝劍身擲過去，產生的火花會引發爆炸。我會趁機創出石門來封住這洞口。」

「好，我知道了。」雷恩接過短劍，深深的吸了一口氣。

『翗爾、芬里爾，你們等著！我馬上救你們出來！』緊緊握住了手中的短劍，關節因大力發出了吱吱響聲。

＊　＊　＊

「原來還有這個方法啊！」翗爾垂了一下手，表情突然開壑，但不過一秒時間眉毛又沉了下來。

「但是，這種方法真的可行嗎？」

「目分晰從來沒有錯過。」想都沒想就否決了翗爾的猜測，重新咬起了鐮刀。光滑的金屬面因水晶綻出而折射出絢麗的藍光。

「這只有你辦的到，試試看吧！」給了一個肯定的微笑。

「好吧，我試試。」擺起了劍指，一揮。「Ketsu!」

隨即，一個小正方體在身旁出現。一個小跳，躍上。

「Ketsu!」二揮，跳。「Ketsu!」三揮，跳。

三個空中站台就這樣完成了，而芬里爾亦步亦趨的跟在翗爾後方。

在第三個站台，很剛好的與前方巨劍的中央成了平行。

「等下就是高難度的了。」芬里爾站在翗爾的身旁，望著前方的巨大劍身。

「嗯…」輕輕附和著。

劍身光亮的表面將兩獸的樣子映在其中，也反射了水晶散出的淡藍色冷光，一閃、一晃。


続く………

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十　逃生（下）

「準備好了嗎？」「嗯……。」翗爾慢慢的點了幾下頭，接著緩緩抬起手。

「必須要同時擊中最脆弱的四個點才行。能不能成功就看這次了。」此時芬里爾左眼中的〝ｗ〞字型輪廓越來越不明顯，

這是目分晰快到極限的徵兆。

「我知道，可是………」翗爾將手放了下來，頭壓得很低很低。

「我好怕我會失敗………我們沒有第二次機會，對吧…。」頭仍沒抬起。

芬里爾靜靜在旁聽著、看著，顫抖的身子，微微的哽咽聲，都映在了眼簾。

鹹鹹的氣味，幾滴落在了兩獸所站的淡藍色結界上，接著滑下。

舉起了右肢，輕放在翗爾的背上：「總要試過才知道呀！就算失敗我也不會怪你的。我們是夥伴嘛！」給了翗爾一個信心的笑容。

「可是我………」「別可是了，相信自己吧！我相信你！！」

翗爾抬起了頭，望著芬里爾良久，心裡是滿滿的溫暖。

「好吧…我試試看。」抹去了眼角的淚水，視線往巨劍望去。

舉起了右手，伸出中指和食指，指向了前方巨大劍身，聽著芬里爾的指示。

「這樣才對嘛！」芬里爾大力拍了翗爾一下，接著表情開始嚴肅了起來。

「第一點，是右上49.2351度。」芬里爾用鼻尖輕推翗爾的手，成功指向了第一點的位置。

「對，就是那邊。結出一個結界來固定位置。」

點點頭，指尖輕輕一個上揮，小結界形成。

「第二點，左下方194.82445度。」第二點，完成。

「第三點，右下方202.492度。」第三點，完成。

「最後一點，左下方137.21度。」最後一點，完成。

而此時的芬里爾正微微的喘著氣，目分晰的使用已逼近臨界值了。即使有讓體力恢復的來源，但仍然無法和目分晰所需要消耗的體力成正比。

「等一下，你就朝這四個點撞擊，這樣我的鐮刀就有辦法斬開了。」

翗爾點了點頭，將劍指擺在胸前。

顫抖，代表了心中的不安、恐懼。心跳仍持續加快，呼吸也開始急湊了起來。

「芬里爾，我覺得我………芬里爾！你怎麼了？！」才一轉頭，驚見到的是芬里爾有些痛苦的表情，洩氣的話早就全部吞了回去。

「沒什麼。體力快到極限了而已。你呢？準備好了嗎？」

翗爾微微一驚。『我到底在想什麼？都這種時候了怎麼還可以放棄呢？芬里爾不也是這麼拼命嗎！』緊緊的握拳，深深了吸了一口氣。

「準備好了！可以開始囉！」顫抖，停止了。

劍指，再次指向了巨劍的中央，這次的眼神中，多了份堅定。

「Houi!!」劍指的周圍散出了陣陣藍光。

「Jouso!!」在翗爾的兩側，四條藍色的線同時形成，且圍成了極小的正方體，而那正方體彷彿正在吸收翗爾胸前水晶所散發出的光亮。

翗爾微微撇頭，和芬里爾對上了視線，點頭一個回應，芬里爾高高躍了起來，鐮刀的金屬面折射出炫麗的藍色光芒。一個甩頭。

「Ketsu!!!!」身旁四個小方體瞬間結成，極速延伸到描好的位置，乍看之下就像是一道光箭一般，擊中了四點。

就在同時，芬里爾的巨鐮劈過了那些點之前的連線，一個〝倒ｚ〞字型出現在巨大的劍身之上。

承受不了弱點被施加的壓力，巨劍被斬開了。下一秒，兩塊巨大的斷刃直朝兩獸彈來，隨即是強大的光亮。

那是焰流。

＊　＊　＊

夏蘭的眉毛突然抽了一下，下一秒表情相當錯愕，直盯著身旁龐大的石板門。

「怎麼了？幹麻突然這種表情？」雷恩有些好笑的看著夏蘭。剛剛不是已經成功的引發爆炸了嗎？現在只要等那些火苗竄變整個地底下就可以了，

何必還要擺出那種難看的臉色呢？

夏蘭仍盯著石板門：「剛剛…我感覺到了。我做的巨劍被破壞的感覺……。」

「你說什麼？！」雷恩激動的跳了起來，附帶的怒吼讓周遭的空氣像是被震碎一般的響震。

「你不是保證過不會被炸開的嗎！」此時雷恩身上怒火四溢，憤怒的眼神像是要把夏蘭身上瞪出個窟窿似的。

「你先冷靜點！劍不是被炸開，而是被利器給斬開的！」夏蘭連忙解釋著。這種狀態的雷恩，要是真的打起來還得了…。

「利器？」雷恩重複了一次夏蘭的話，眼神似乎是平靜了少許。

「對，這感覺沒錯的話，是芬里爾的鐮…………」

〝碰！〞

「………刀…………。」補完最後一個字。

從地下傳來的震搖讓夏蘭更是錯愕，再次轉頭望向石板門。

「刀刃……斷開了………。」

雷恩也只是望著石板門，腦中是一團的混亂與不安。

他心裡明白。在這種密閉的空間下，若突然有一處輸出了新鮮空氣，

那麼火焰絕對會出現分歧，朝原處逆捲回去…。






「爆風逆流現象………………………。」


……

----------


## 阿翔

話說這幾篇翔也沒發現你寫了=.="
所以沒有回覆對不起…

這幾篇翔也是一口氣看完的，
發現有一點混亂的感覺，
可能是翔的腦袋現在一片混亂吧，
待翔好一點了再看一遍看看會不會好一點~*（炸）*
原來你很喜歡切掉主語啊~
不過不要緊獸們還是會看得明白的，
但是感覺上有會好一點XD
就這樣，
期待下一篇ing，
也期待你如果造翔的「未日」^^

----------


## 藍颯斯

翔會混亂可能是難免的啦~(傻笑

因為每章結束 和開始

都是跳了視角..


比如說

之七 (支援 下) 是以雷恩他們的視角來做開始~

跳下那個迷宮之後開始寫的 

然後 *** 下面 就切換到翗爾他們的視角 (被困在巨劍後方)

再下一個 *** 就跳到沃雷卡的視角

然後接到 之八(逃生 上)

是以翗爾的第一人稱來寫的

第一個***之後 跳回翗爾的第三人稱

再接到 之九(逃生 中)

開頭又跳到雷恩他們視角的部分...


所以這樣一連串下來 難免就有些混亂了(苦笑

不過看過第二次應該就可以融會貫通了吧XD~~(被埋

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

還滿好理解的

雖然真的有點亂 ((看了三次...

第一次大部分都了解了，第二次加深印像

第三次因為無聊 ((遭巴飛

其實是因為之前沒留言來補留言。((消失

----------


## CYBER

有一點點混亂+1XDDDD
或許藍颯斯下次寫這種主角群分組戰鬥的劇情的時候
可以用用一回一組的方法，不要一回三組
然後再補一回破鏡大團圓一起解決最後魔王(等等同學

一回一組也可以寫的比較細膩+拖戲啊XDDDDDD(眾:誤人子弟啊你
參考參考就好別當真ˊˇˋ
期待下回>3</

----------


## 芬里尔

一回一回的放送就真的很拖戲了啊= =
畢竟 芬還期待著自己的大活躍（？
芬覺得還蠻好理解啊
至少芬看一遍就能看懂= =（爆
于是 期待藍藍的下一章～
（以及阿翔的逆境（（被阿翔拖走

----------


## 藍颯斯

TO 咒地 固力猛

感謝你的回文囉~(大心

害閣下混亂真是對不住了(汗

to CYBER

這樣分鏡是因為~

比較可以吊讀者的胃口阿XDD~

(雖然好像失敗了(被拖走))

卡在那種關鍵點

通常是咱們作者的最愛不是嗎?(燦笑

(被打飛

TO 芬

嗯...基本上已經活躍完畢(?!

接下來就是被壓成肉醬的份拉!!(大誤

=============================

嗯...因為這星期六日模擬考的原因

所以又要停更了...

這次是一星期

真是對不起大家了ˊˋ...

所以下週一才會繼續更新

請大家見諒(擠眼淚)

(謎:還擠?!要不要用眼藥水比較快?(遞

(被眾獸咬殺

----------


## 藍颯斯

首次嘗試配合音樂食用版XDD~

配合音樂來閱讀~風味更加哦!(燦笑)(被拖殺


紫色字體===>芬里爾第一人稱 (首度嘗試阿XDD)(芬別咬殺我(汗

[mp3]http://f7.wretch.yimg.com/fox950026/14/1262577027.mp3[/mp3]

之十一　死亡邊緣

沒有多餘力氣將鐮刀咬合住，比鐮刀的主獸早一步順著地心引力的牽引向下墜去。然而卻在下一秒，

巨劍後方傳來強烈的震動以及如雷貫耳的轟隆聲，而頃，前方被劈開的裂縫中竄出紅色光芒，

兩塊巨大的鐵塊就這樣飛了過來，直朝芬里爾方向彈去，隨之而來的是強勁的風壓及紅色的焰流。


芬里爾仍在下墜當中，左眼的〝ｗ〞字型幾乎完全消失，只剩下一點點糢糊的外型，瞳色已恢復成原本的紫色。

看著正前方正朝著自己高速彈來的斷刃，左眼微微流出了一點數據。

「速度…時速……兩百…七十…二…公里……。體力判斷………極限。閃躲不能……閃躲不能……閃躲不能……。」

眼中的字完全消失，芬里爾也因體力超出負荷，雙眼緩緩的闔上。

「芬里爾！！」



意識消失前，好像有誰在叫我？算了…那些早就已經不重要了…。

大家…再見了。謝謝你們給了我一段回憶，這段時間裡，我很開心。

那些一起戰鬥、一起冒險，是以前單獨一個獸時不曾體會到的，我真的很開心和你們相遇、認識…。

那麼…永別了…，大家。

……………………。

「芬里爾！」鋒利的斷刃，距離芬里爾只剩下不到一公尺的距離。

「不要！芬里爾！你不可以死啊！」兩滴，滑過了臉龐，雪白色的毛皮殘留些微透明的水珠，滴落在藍色晶瑩的水晶上方。

瞳色因為情緒，原本藍灰的瞳孔此時正和灰白色不斷快速交替、閃爍著。

胸前的水晶綻出了強烈的藍光，並將翗爾包覆在內。右劍指一揮，一道結界圍住了下墜中的芬里爾。

而這個結界跟先前翗爾所施展的結界顏色有些不太一樣，之前的顏色都是淡藍色，而這次卻是白色。

圍住芬里爾的下一秒，斷刃狠狠擊中白色的結界。強大暴風的帶動力，讓結界抵不住這股強大的衝擊。只是讓斷刃的速度下降了些微，鋒刃仍朝芬里爾砍去。

翗爾見狀，右劍指再度揮了一次。在第一個結界中又同時造出兩個小結界，這才使斷刃動力完全喪失，卡在結界當中。

要命的是銳利的刀刃只距離芬里爾不到一個拳頭的距離。

但是危機並還沒結束！另外一截朝著同樣的方向飛去。若讓這截撞上了上一截，那麼芬里爾肯定會喪命的！

然而翗爾只是微微的撇了一眼，眼神中絲毫沒有驚慌，左劍指向上一揮，一道白色柱體宛如一道離弦的箭，從下方快速竄上。

不夠堅固，結界破裂。又一次左劍指上灰，同時右劍指一橫，接著往左揮了一下，三道結界在一口氣內完成，總算成功使另外一截斷刃也停了下來。

右劍指一揮，圍住芬里爾的結界下方接出了一個圓弧狀的結界導向地面，芬里爾就像坐溜滑梯般被送了下來。

平穩的鼻息，代表了芬里爾的平安，只是因為體力透支而昏了過去。

「太好…了…。」這邊也是一樣的。用了僅存最後一絲的力量，在自己和芬里爾的周圍結下一結界之後，體力透支向前倒去。

壟罩在翗爾身上的藍光已散去，樣貌…和先前不同了。

＊　＊　＊

雷恩收緊了右拳，對準了石板門的中央。

「退開一點。」

不等夏蘭有所反應，〝碰！〞，應聲碎成好幾塊。

這動作讓夏蘭有些震驚。自己做出來的東西材質可都不是一般般。就以這塊石板來說，外表看起來雖然和一般的岩石沒兩樣，

但是內部結構可是仿製鑽石，雖然沒有真正鑽石要來的硬，但也差不多哪去，竟然就這樣一拳把他打個粉碎…

『真可怕的怪力…。』夏蘭在心中定下結論。

幾秒過後，從雷恩打碎的石板下噴出了一道火柱，周圍瞬間被紅色的光火給照亮，但不出幾秒的時間又全暗了下來。


再次進入洞裡，地上是遍地的焦屍，幾具身上的衣服正燃燒著，焦味佈滿了整個迷宮。空氣中的氣味雖然不比先前要來的噁心，但現在也好聞不到哪裡去就是了。


轉身，視線停留在巨劍的中間處………原本完好的劍身此刻卻少掉了一大截。

「夏蘭，快解掉。」夏蘭點了點頭，接著掌心朝向巨劍，下一秒巨劍便散成了光粒子，消失在空氣中。


「這是？！」巨劍後方的狀況幾乎讓雷恩的心跳少了一拍，而夏蘭則是目瞪口呆。


巨劍的後方有著一塊一塊懸在空中的方體，有藍有白。

最怵目驚心的是上方白色方體之中，卡了兩片巨大的鐵塊。是的，那就是巨劍所消失的那一段。

「剛剛這麼短的時間裡…到底發生了什麼事？」

視線順著前方彎曲的壁體望下，就在自己的正前方，有著一個白色透明的方體，兩獸都倒在那。

「翗爾、芬里爾！」雷恩快步的跑去。但由於兩獸周圍的壁體，雷恩並無法直接碰觸翗爾他們。

「這是…夏，夏蘭！快來看，翗爾他…」「怎麼了？」

被雷恩的驚呼引了過去，待接近以後，看見壁體內的翗爾便明白過來。

颯翗爾，又變回狼獸人了。雪白的毛皮也變成了一身亮麗的銀灰毛皮。

拍了拍雷恩的肩膀：「讓他們睡一下吧，看來他們剛剛似乎努力過一番了呢。」

「嗯…」雷恩輕輕附和著，隔著透明的牆看著兩獸微微起伏的胸膛，嘴角勾起了４５度的微笑。


続く……

----------


## 阿翔

終於可以找回兩隻狼了~
真可惜現在是早上6時翔不方便開音樂…
待今天下午再聽吧^^
幸好四隻主角們也沒有事啊，
讓他睡過之後把結界弄掉就行了~
期待下一章ing~

----------


## 芬里尔

=w=
（看文時的表情如上（？
第一人稱很符合芬的語言邏輯（僅限作文（（？
（謎：你不是說你沒邏輯的么= =
于是請藍藍多多努力～
在此 祝愿翗爾和芬做個好夢～（？
===========================
感覺這次逃離行動挺失敗的= =

----------


## 藍颯斯

回文區



>翔 

感謝翔6點就跑來回文耶XD~

不過沒能聽音樂邊食用有些可惜~XD(何?

>芬

作好夢阿...(笑

他們醒來馬上就要品嘗噩夢囉~(茶    
    
=================

久違的雷恩視角~嗯...

似乎很久沒用了(攤)

=================



之十二　毒發

看著他們兩獸靜靜熟睡的臉龐，平穩的鼻息伴隨著微微起伏的胸膛，懸在半空的心情總算是安了下來。

不過，我倒是很好奇這些一塊一塊的透明到底是什麼，推都推不動，死死固定在原地。或許夏蘭會知道些什麼？

「夏蘭，你知道這些是什麼嗎？」我站了起來，輕敲了一下和我肩膀同高的藍色方體，視線轉向後方。

「不見了？！」掃視周圍一圈，卻完全沒看見他的影子。會跑到哪去了？

下意識的抓了抓頭，視線不經意向上掃去…。一隻棕色毛皮的狼獸人正掛再其中一塊大鐵上，爬上爬下。

我的天！他就不怕等等那塊大鐵被他給扯下來嗎？

「夏蘭，你在哪裡幹麻？」我曲了一下雙膝，正打算跳上去時，卻聽下來自上方急切的口氣。

*「快快快快快閃啊！」*

「啊？」我還來不及反應，只看見一隻棕色的物體從天而降，在我的眼前越來越大………

〝碰！〞接著眼前一片天旋地轉。






「該死的…我的頭！」這是我反應過來後的第一句話，手下意識摸了摸被撞疼的頭，瞪著仍壓在我身上的笨狼。

此時他的瞳色藍的相當清澈。不出所料，這種冒失舉動通常都是藍眼夏蘭所上演。

「你可以起來了嗎？」『開玩笑，現在這種場面要是給別獸看到不引起誤會才怪！』

『啊！翗爾呢？』我把頭撇向翗爾他們的方向。幸好，沒把他們吵醒…我可不想花多餘的時間來解釋現在這個誤會阿！

「真對不起…」把我壓倒的夏蘭搖搖晃晃的站了起來，這才得以讓我起身。

「還好掉下來的是你而不是那塊要命的東西，不然我看我剛剛可能就掛了！」我沒好氣的說著。該死的…！那一撞還真是夠痛吶！

「那麼，你爬這麼高到底是在幹麻？」最好給我合理的解釋…不然我可不會這樣就放過你的！

「沒有啦！表情別這麼可怕嘛！」

有嗎？我表情有很可怕嗎？我覺得我現在表情應該和藹極了！！

「我只是好奇那些一塊一塊的結構到底是怎麼組成的，你看那邊。」夏蘭將手指向上方被卡住的大鐵。

「這麼小的一個東西竟然可以防住鋒利的部份。」

「那有什麼發現嗎？」奇怪？我感覺我的身體好熱…好像體溫正在慢慢升高似的…？

「當然有！」夏蘭尾巴高興的搖了幾下，接著繼續道：「這些東西上面殘留的質量，雖然很微弱，但是和翗爾身上的水晶極為相似，所以…………雷恩？」

〝咚咚！〞胸口突然大力的震了一下…。「啊？怎麼了？」糟了…藥效似乎漸漸退去了……。

「你怎麼了嗎？臉色有點不太好…。」「沒事啦！這邊有點熱而以。所以什麼呢？繼續說下去吧。」身體啊！拜託再撐一點時間！現在還不可以倒下去ㄚ！

「喔…。所以我猜想，這些可能就是由翗爾所做出來的。而且，你看圍住他們的壁體上，上面有些微被碳化的痕跡，所以他們才沒有被逆流的火焰給燒傷吧！」

「原來是這樣阿…還真是不錯的能力呢！」我靠在其中一面的壁體，不適感只增無減，四肢的力氣漸漸使不上來。

「夏蘭，我看我們睡一下好了。這邊暫時很安全。反正離天亮還有時間。」身體啊，再一下下！一下下就好！

「哦！也好，剛好有點累了。」語閉打了個呵欠，接著夏蘭找了一塊較乾淨的地方，捲起尾巴便沉沉睡去。

『還好…沒有給他發現到異處…。』感覺周圍變的好安靜，連他們的鼻息也聽不見了，剩下自己的心跳聲…。

大家，都睡著了嗎？…脖子上的傷口傳來的灼熱感越來越強烈…眼皮好重…沒有力氣睜開了…。

啊…我也來睡一下下好了…。

只…睡……一…下…………下…。

＊　＊　＊

「哥他似乎有來過這裡。」一隻全身擁有烏黑毛皮的黑狼嗅了嗅地面，下一秒是猛一個抬頭。

這突然的動作讓旁邊的白貓人有些不解。

「黑翼翔有來過…那也不用這麼大的反應吧？」「而且還有幻獸狼他們的味道。」

「咦？！」白貓人驚呼了一聲。『雖然不想承認…但是他救過我卻是事實…。』

「那颯翗爾呢？」既然有幻獸狼他們的味道，那麼他應該會和他在一起才是。

只見黑狼又嗅了幾下，接著搖搖頭：「有一股很像他的味道，但是又不全然…無法肯定。」

『那翔已經遇上他們了？』白貓人環顧了洞穴四周。『可是既然都遇到了，一定會為了搶奪水晶大打出手吧？但並沒有發生戰鬥過後的跡象阿！』

漫步走到了洞口外，映入眼前的視前方被狠狠劈開的地表。『不對，翔不會使用這麼低俗的利器…所以………唔？』

才思考到一半，就被一個溫暖的懷抱給打斷。

「在想什麼呢？別露出這麼可怕的表情嘛！可愛的臉都不可愛了。」似乎在白貓人專心思考事情的時候，那隻黑狼已經變成一隻擁有英俊五官的黑狼獸人了。

「我……我哪有很可怕的表情呀！」才一個抬頭，見到的是對方盯著自己，表情有些似笑非笑的，讓白貓人臉上因害羞而泛起了微微的紅暈。

「你有。」

「我…」白貓人此時完全的語塞。

環抱住自己的手臂，似乎收的更緊了………………………………。

続く……

----------


## 阿翔

低俗的利器~=.="
所以翔的武器就很高級了嗎~^^？*（毆出太空）*
毒發的話來香港找中醫清一清熱就行XD*（二度毆出太空）*
啊啊雷恩你千萬不可以死喔0.0
死了沒獸跟翔戰鬥…
照舊老句子：
期待下一章ing~XD

----------


## ShadelanJenn

不知道到這邊為止，有沒有要接近尾聲了，還是這只是快要中場休息的階段。
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　『如果你覺得很累的話，就躺著睡一下吧，我覺得能夠有機會被迫無力到睡著，某些時候是會令我羨慕的。』我說。

　　『你這是在說風涼話嗎？』雷恩腹部大開，雙手攤在地上。這時若有敵人在衝過來給他一腳，差不多就可以昇天了。『看來我真的需要好好休息一下，只期望命運能夠容許我休息片刻。我想翗爾跟芬里爾他們應該是沒有事情的，目前看來是這樣......好累......』雷恩話沒說完，沉重的眼皮已經將他跟世俗隔離了，獨自進入到夢境中。這對他來說應該是最好的，畢竟都被那些怪醜陋的噁心腐屍跟一堆足以讓獸操勞到想死的事件拖累那麼久了。
　　我走到旁邊，找了一塊看起來算乾淨的地方，蜷起身子準備一起睡覺。
　　『暫時死不了的，』我在不遠處看著他的臉輕聲說，『如果你就這樣再也醒不過來，我可不會饒你。』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
　　哈哈哈。隔了一段時間，我又來恣觀藍藍的小說啦，順便在離去時留下幾句句子（應該是不知名意涵的東西吧！）當作是回覆吧。
　　期待小說，今天。

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十三　瀕死

黑幕漸漸的退去，天空的一角終於開始明亮了起來。晨風從遠處輕拂而來，小草們隨勢一波波倒下、站立，搖盪如千頃波。

說也奇怪，原本堆滿在草原上的死屍全都不翼而飛，剩下的只有那一灘灘不明黑色液體，而就當第一道曙光穿透過雲層照在大地的同時，

那些液體不出一秒的時間便消失殆盡，連煙都沒產生…。

諾大的草原上，就如昨天天黑前一樣的景況，夜晚所出現的怪物像是不曾存在一般。

鳥群在草原上空盤旋了好一會兒，便紛紛飛下來享受著早餐，悅耳的鳥鳴如風鈴般此起彼落，讓這片地又充滿了朝氣。

而昨夜所發生的事，唯一的證據只剩下一處湖畔旁一個諾大的洞，金色的光芒，讓這個地洞擁有了一絲的光亮。

「唔嗯…」耐不住暖陽給予的熾熱感，藍灰如寶石般清澈透明的色澤在烈光下慢慢展露而出。

「啊！天已經亮了阿…」陽光直射讓眼睛有些刺眼，下意識抬起手，擋住那金色絢麗的光芒。

準備起身，但，腹部才一個出力，頭部馬上傳來一道清脆的撞擊聲。

〝叩！〞

隨著反作用力，身子硬生生的彈回去…。

「阿…好痛！我都忘記了！」自嘲了一下，接著伸出右手擺起劍指的姿勢，朝旁邊劃了一下。

「Kai!!」

周圍的白色結界隨著手勢一同消失不見。環顧四周一圈，除了身旁仍沉睡的芬里爾，連雷恩和夏蘭也都有在附近。

「他們真的有回來找我們。」望著溫暖的陽光，給了自己一個笑容。

深深吸了一口氣，從上方的洞口傳來的微微花香，讓精神更是恢復了一些，但在下一秒心中是涌滿無數個問號。

『為什麼昨天那些噁心的氣味都消失了？』訕訕回過頭望向後方深黑的長廊。除了兩側的石壁，地上的乾土，其他什麼都沒有。

『真是怪了。』兩手環抱在胸前，歪著頭半天，卻也仍然理不出頭緒。

「算了算了，不想了！」晃了晃自己的腦袋，視線被一旁的雷恩給吸引了過去…。

雷恩坐在地板上，身後倚著一塊藍色的結界，臉微微的側向一旁，從洞口處吹來的陣風讓雷恩的瀏海隨風輕飄著。

但下一秒，心底卻湧上一股強烈的不安感，心臟大力的跳動著，不斷與胸口衝擊。

『為什麼會有這種感覺？！』不假思索走向雷恩，在他身旁緩緩蹲下。

「雷恩？」輕輕喚了他的名字。三秒過去了，仍沒有回應。

「雷恩…？」音量又提高了一些，但對方就連眉頭都沒有深鎖一下。

『不太對勁…之前的雷恩不管睡的再熟，只要一點風吹草動就會醒過來的…。』

再次凝向雷恩，意外發現雷恩的右側脖子上纏著一圈又一圈的繃帶，上面的血漬尤新，是新的傷口。

「雷恩…你怎麼了？醒醒阿…不要嚇我…」抬起顫抖的手，搖了搖幾下。

雷恩身軀的重心點因被搖晃而失去平衡，像一旁倒了下去。


「！！！」

*「Ｒｙｏｎ！！」*



「怎麼了？／嗷？」原本睡夢中的兩獸被這股強大的音波給震醒，動作一致性的伸了個懶腰，一臉茫然望向聲音源頭。

片晌，在夏蘭看見倒在一旁雷恩便猛然會意，睡意消去了大半，右手的金屬環瞬間閃出一道金色的光芒，原本碧藍的眼眸瞬間被鮮紅給取代，

一個躍身來到了翗爾身旁。而芬里爾仍全然不知情，呆望著前方良久………。

「雷恩他到底怎麼了？怎麼會這樣？」急切的問著，臉上堆的滿是擔心神情，眼角也因此泛著微微的淚光。

夏蘭閉口不答，只是一臉凝重的取出一把匕首，將雷恩上的繃帶一刀劃開。

映入眼簾的是一個被咬傷的傷口，周圍已經呈現發黑腐肉狀態，且發黑的部位正一點一點的擴大。

敷在上頭的藥草也早已被污染成一塊黑色的塊狀物。

「這個笨蛋，惡化成這樣卻什麼都不說。」夏蘭暗自咒罵了一聲，另一隻手放在雷恩的頸動脈上。

『脈搏…非常的微弱阿…。』「翗爾，來幫我一下。」

語閉，右手上的匕首轉了幾圈，接著一刀插在雷恩發黑的傷口上。

順著刀身留下的血液病沒有血液該有的顏色，而是發黑的壞血。

「新的繃帶。」

翗爾點點頭，解下了雷恩隨身的腰包，從內拿出一段新的繃帶，並遞給了夏蘭。

「怎麼吵吵鬧鬧的阿…還有夏蘭你們……啊！雷恩他怎麼了？！」此時芬里爾正搖搖晃晃踱來，但在看到雷恩身上的傷口睡意馬上全消。

「夏蘭…雷恩他為什麼會變這樣…？」「我們邊走邊說！快點先把他送到醫院治療！萬一過於惡化連獸神都救不了了！」

「翗爾，造出壁體來，我們先離開這裡！」

翗爾只是一直的點頭，劍指揮動了幾下，幾道結界做成的階梯通往向上。

一把抱起瀕死的雷恩，躍步。


続く……

----------


## 阿翔

果然有什麼事就應該第一時間告訴同伴=.="
不過醫院可以治療到嗎？
是獸神的醫院？
不然的話看到他的傷口醫生都嚇死了XD
如果這時候找其他怪物出來做亂會怎樣呢…*（幻想中）*
期待下一章inging~

----------


## lan

啊...好久沒來看了..終於趕上進度了~!

故事好精采呀..不過我覺得才幾天沒來

看...進度怎麼就拉那麼遠啦!?..不過接

下來雷恩會如何呢?期待期待!!~  :Very Happy:

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

應該是..不會有問題的吧..

主角不會死的...((自我催眠中..

等著下一章..

----------


## 芬里尔

> 果然有什麼事就應該第一時間告訴同伴


（點頭
雷恩同學 你要接受教訓哦～（被雷恩拖走
不過……
原來芬在藍藍的印象中真的是一副遲鈍的樣子啊= =
自認為自己大腦的功率不低啊= =
而且……
鐮刀哪里低俗啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊（暴走（（制御不能（（（？
那好 下次芬換成台球棒（轟

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十四　Ｔｒａｄｅ

「翗爾，真抱歉……讓行程耽擱了。」背後的雷恩仍沒醒過來，夏蘭血紅的眼眸裡是滿滿的自責，而此時正快步跑向草原的另一端。

翗爾只是搖了搖頭：「沒事。現在把雷恩治好才是最重要的。」

「夏蘭，雷恩他為什麼會變這樣？」聲音從另一側傳來，芬里爾的身上背了一把巨大的鐮刀緊跟在夏蘭身後，

那鐮刀彷彿就像是身體的一部分，傳來的重量絲毫沒減緩芬里爾的速度。

沉默了一下，接著頭緩緩的抬起來，望向那藍的清澈的天空…。

「那時，你們被抓到地底下，我們正要過去救你們時，又從地面冒出幾隻怪物，中斷了我們的路，之後總算是殺出一條路。

但奇怪的是，將你們拉下去的洞卻不見了，像是從來不曾有過。於是雷恩請我把那塊地給破壞掉。」

「是那把巨劍嗎？」

「對。但是做出這麼龐大的武器並非兩、三秒就可以完成的，於是雷恩掩護我，好讓我有足夠的時間製作完畢。

就當流程全部都完成，剩下只需要等上一點時間的時候………」說到這裡，夏蘭的表情黯淡了好幾分。

「我大意了。那一時的鬆懈，讓我疏忽掉周圍的情況…。就在那一刻，我只聽見雷恩大喊了一聲『小心！』，在我還沒完全反應過來的同時，

他已經大力的拉了我一下。當我回過神的時候，雷恩已經痛苦的蹲在地上，以及眼前一隻滿口吸血的怪物…。」

「該死的！明明該受傷的是我才對啊！為什麼雷恩要多管閒事！好啊！現在他被咬了，他活該！哈哈哈哈哈…………」

夏蘭仰頭大笑了幾聲。透明閃耀的的光輝，隨風，化成了一條細長的銀絲，溫熱、溫熱。

翗爾和芬里爾相望了一眼，一切盡在不言中。答案，在心中早已經攤牌了。

＊　＊　＊


『我…看來還沒死啊…』意識似乎恢復過來了，但是全身如火燒般的痛楚是越來越強烈。

『我在移動…？』陣風佛過身上的感覺，很真實，輕輕嗅了一下…這是夏蘭的味道。

「為什麼雷恩要多管閒事？！好啊！現在他被咬了，他活該！哈哈哈哈哈……………」

『這該死的夏蘭！竟然趁我昏迷時偷偷……………』想法被中斷。

有股溫熱的液體滑過了臉龐，以及跟笑聲極為不合的－－－身體的抽蓄。

雖然很細微，但是我可以很清楚的明白，那叫〝哽咽〞。


之後，又安靜了好一陣子。只有風從耳邊呼嘯而過的聲音，以及踏在青草上所發出的清脆聲響。

試著想把眼睛睜開，但全身的力氣彷彿被抽乾一樣，即使意識恢復了，卻只用耳朵來判斷周圍發生的事。

片晌，身邊的風不在有，草皮的摩擦聲也完全沒有了。

『奇怪，怎麼了嗎？』

下一秒，前方的小草因劇烈搖晃，發出了不尋常的聲音。

來自空氣中，我嗅到了。那是我一輩子都忘不掉的氣味………是他們…。

＊　＊　＊　

「呀！這麼巧阿，在這邊能夠預見你們。」聲音聽起來相當柔嫩，是標準的童音，給予前方眾獸一個開朗的笑容，隨即從黑狼的背上輕跳了下來。

『該死…竟然在這種時候……』「你們想怎樣？」夏蘭口氣相當不好，冷眼盯著前方的兩獸，左腳稍稍的向後挪了一點，以防出其不意的奇襲。

然而白貓相當不以為然：「咦？那位犬大哥怎麼啦？臉色很不好哦！」

「這不關你的事！」

「唉呀呀！別這樣嘛！就算你不說，從他脖子上的傷口來看，八成是中毒吧！而且還不只一種毒呢！」

「你這話是什麼意思？！」夏蘭的心頭微微的震了一下，不好的預感在心中載沉載浮，緩緩吐出這幾個字。

「咦？你沒聞到嗎？那麼特殊的藥草味。這位犬大哥八成使用了〝笈節夫瓦草〞吧！」

*「你說什麼！！！」*夏蘭大吼了一聲，聽見這名詞時，瞳孔登時縮小了不少。

「夏蘭…怎麼了？雷恩他…會沒事吧！」翗爾輕拉了一下夏蘭的袖口，表情有些不知所措。

回應他的，是緩緩的搖頭：「笈節夫瓦草，是一種只生長在高山的草，毒性非常的強，若敷用者本身傷口沒有中毒，那麼搗成汁，沾一丁點在傷口上的話，

血管會急速的收縮，血液倒流甚至死亡。反之，若本身已中了別種毒，短時間毒素相衝產生中和現象，不適感會完全的消失。但只要時效一過，

本身的毒會再次復發，而笈節夫瓦草本身的毒會使身體體溫持續上升，持續一個星期…。」

翗爾聽完後只覺得腦袋一片空白，雙腳一軟跌坐在地上，雙眼盯著雷恩的身影，淚水不爭氣的在眼框打轉。

「就算你們現在將他送到醫院，治好的機率也只有半成哦！不過城鎮離這那麼遠，送到的時候也大概救不活了吧！」

白貓臉上笑意仍不減。「不如，來做個交易吧？」

「交易…？」夏蘭和翗爾從口中緩緩重複這兩個字，望向前方的白貓。絕望之中似乎又產了一絲絲的希望之光。

続く………

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

用水晶換嗎?

作不到......
雖然命很重要......

等待下一章。

----------


## 藍颯斯

之十五　貓的報恩

「我可以把他治好，但是做為代價的，就是那顆水晶。」白貓抬起手，指向翗爾胸前的藍色閃耀。

夏蘭稍稍回頭，只見翗爾仍跌坐在地上，似乎還處在震驚之中。撇過仍昏迷的雷恩，最後望向白貓。

口氣冰冷問道：「我憑什麼相信你？」

只見對方瞬間收起笑容，下一秒，原地只徒留下一道白色殘影。不過才一晃眼的時間，白貓已站在翗爾的後方。

看到這幕，夏蘭是充滿了震驚：『才過幾個月，速度又上升了…』手心不自覺的沁出冷汗，要是真的打起來，勝算肯定寥寥無幾。

「這樣子明白了嗎？其實我大可以用搶的。」不理會身旁白狼的低吼，臉上又再次泛起了笑容。

「那麼，大哥哥，你決定如何呢？」輕繞至翗爾的前方蹲了下來，似笑非笑的望著翗爾。

「我…………」緩緩看向雷恩的背影，又緩緩低頭看著自己的水晶。片晌，雙眼緩緩的闔上。

『只要雷恩能恢復，那一切都無所謂了……』淺淺的一笑，慢慢的將眼睛睜開：「好，我…………」

「不行…！」翗爾的話還沒說完，就被前方低沉的聲音給打斷。在場的每隻獸都同時愣愣望向聲音的來源。那是雷恩。


只見雷恩的表情極為痛苦，光是睜眼的動作就不曉得耗費掉多少的體力，微微的喘氣道：「不要答應他…那水晶是你很重要的東西…我不會有事的…。」

『你沒事才怪！』夏蘭白了他一眼。現在的雷恩身體是不斷的在顫抖著，字字句句都是花了相當大的力氣。

「所以…不要…答…應…他………。」眼皮又再次垂了下來。

「看來已經極限了呢！那麼要還不要？」

猶豫了良久。

『雷恩…對不起…。』右手抓起了胸前的水晶，大力的一扯：「成交！」

「聰明的選擇呢！」白貓接過到手的水晶，順手塞到懷裡。

「我說，幻獸狼，你這樣背著我要怎麼幫他醫治呢？」

夏蘭暗暗的瞪了他一眼，叫我就直接幻獸狼幻獸狼的叫，好歹也加個〝哥〞字吧！真是差別待遇！

但氣憤歸氣憤，放下雷恩時的動作仍是很小心。


白貓抬起手中的木杖轉了一圈，指向了昏迷中的雷恩，緩緩的閉上雙眼，開始唱誦咒語：「Kau sal ra reh bi rong jiu za..........」

從木杖頂端散出了微微的藍光，像是螢火蟲般的光點緩緩的降落在雷恩的四周，原本纏緊的繃帶自動解了開來。

隨著咒語持續的唱誦，藍光已經輕輕的貼在雷恩的身上，從身體冒出一陣又一陣的高溫白煙，脖子上發黑的傷口已逐漸的被淨化。

一旁的翗爾屏氣凝神望著雷恩，隨著發黑程度的減少，一顆懸著的心也算是安了下來。

「翗爾，他剛剛到底在說什麼？他們又是誰？你們之前認識？」一旁的芬里爾這時才開口，而一張嘴就是三個問題。

「說認識也不太算。記得沒錯的話，那正替雷恩治療的叫做〝修藍特〞，而那隻黑狼是叫做〝藍亞倩〞。之前為了搶我這顆水晶，曾遇上過一次。」

翗爾巧妙性的避開了第一個問題，從頭開始翻譯的話，那可真會累死獸！此刻抱著雙膝望著被藍光覆蓋的雷恩，隨著臉色的好轉，先前的擔心也都緩和了下來。

「這樣阿…」渾然不知自己問的第一個問題已經被忽視掉。先是看了看修藍特，接著又望向藍亞倩。

而黑狼只是望著修藍特，連正眼都沒撇過芬里爾半下…這讓芬里爾有些惱怒。

『這傢伙也太狂妄了吧！』頭上瞬間爆出兩條青筋，怒火直攀而上，朝其低吼了兩聲。

十分明顯的挑釁行為。

卻在下一秒，芬里爾像個受驚嚇的小狗一般，急急瑟縮到翗爾的身後，口中不斷的發出悲鳴聲。

「你怎麼了…？」翗爾相當不解，他還是第一次看到芬里爾的這種反應，狼的威嚴都不曉得跑哪去了。

「剛剛…那個黑狼他突然轉了過來，那時候瞬間四目相交…從他眼裡散出一種很可怕的氣息…接著扯出一抹可怕的笑容…」

芬里爾仍心有餘悸的吞了口口水，接著繼續道：「剎那間，我好像看見了惡魔…！那種住在地獄的惡魔…接著就在下一個眨眼，地板全都變成岩漿，一道火泉就這樣朝我噴過來……」

「那是幻覺。」此時夏蘭來到了兩獸身旁，給了芬里爾一個這樣的結論。「看來很難對付阿……」夏蘭失笑道。



片刻過後，前方的藍色光點離開了雷恩的身上，緩緩的升到空氣中，隨著風的拂過，消散的無影無蹤。

雷恩脖子上發黑部分已完全被淨化，此時一臉安詳靜靜的沉睡著。

「毒我已經淨化了，他只要睡上一小段時間自然就會醒過來。」修藍特的臉上又泛起了他那招牌的微笑，輕輕躍上待他已久黑狼的大背。

「那麼再見。下次見面又是敵人囉！」擱下這句話沒多久，黑狼的身影已在天空的另一端消失不見。

「貓的報恩嗎…？幫的還真是不乾脆………」夏蘭失笑。

其實，以修藍特和藍亞倩兩獸現在的實力，在場的獸就算一起攻擊還不一定打的過他們，搶奪水晶根本無難。

但是他們卻沒有這樣做，反而是以交換的方式。也正因為他們的幫忙，雷恩此時才能安穩的睡著………。

「雷恩啊～雷恩，你可要好好謝謝翗爾和他們呢！」「咦？夏蘭你剛剛有說什麼嗎？」

「沒有，是你聽錯了。」

仰望蔚藍的天空，嘴角勾起了四十五度的圓弧。大家，總算都沒事了………。


清澈的藍天萬里無雲，正午的金光穿透葉間，在地面擲滿了大大小小的金幣。暖風輕輕吹拂著，遍地金幣隨著搖擺，蕭蕭、颯颯。

鳥兒動聽的歌喉自然的替搖曳中的葉子做了最完美的合音，就如天籟一般，迴響耳際…。



第肆章　
　　　終わり。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

久久的等待，儘管這時間在你看來可能仍不夠長，不斷的等待繼續的日子，何時......

(太文鄒鄒了的我...巴巴......)

----------


## 芬里尔

於是看見了六道骸= =（就是鳳梨君
難道藍藍想說亞倩就是彭格列第X代霧之守護者= =
好吧 芬承認芬是來亂的= =
於是期待搶回水晶的作戰計劃（？

----------


## 幻兒

(亂入
看了4小時半，總算看完了。(趴死
真是百感交集呀！（？
也很後悔很久很久以前...在狼之樂園的某個小角落(？
的徵角活動那時沒去報名XDXD!
那時怕生呀＝　３＝～

總之我豎指！很喜歡哪！ＸＤＸＤ
尤其是戰鬥的描述，簡單俐落！
崇拜！（磕頭　噢...撞到地板了。

----------


## 藍颯斯

>>芬

為什麼會有鳳梨君(愣)

守護者嗎?這我不知道~(不負責任的逃

>>幻兒大

歡迎亂入XD~(被巴

辛苦閣下的眼睛囉@@

四個小時半..

眼睛要適當的休息哦~~一直盯著眼睛會花的~

戰鬥文..小獸我比較拿手寫這種的~(全部種類比較的話啦~

但是還差的遠呢(倒)

閣下喜歡就好~我會繼續努力的~(大燦

----------


## 藍颯斯

拖稿拖到死..(被踹

總算在新年初一 給他生出來了~

不過好像也沒什麼獸喜歡看~就隨便囉~(傻笑)


之一  水晶x緣起


在北方深山中，藏匿著一棟不起眼的小屋。

轉開早已生鏽以久的門把，老舊的木門發出了〝吱吱〞刺耳噪音，門，緩緩的被推開了。

放眼望去───不超過半個籃球場的大小，破碎的木板散落一地，夾帶著些許的玻璃碎片。

房子中間懸掛了一盞弔燈，但燈泡也早已破了很久，無法再發出耀眼的光芒，從門外吹來的風，使弔燈更是搖搖欲墜。

天花板的每一處角落，都結滿了蜘蛛網，隱約還能見到昆蟲被吃剩下的殘骸，在白色薄網中若隱若現。

而弔燈的正下方，有著一張長型桌子。在桌子的兩端，則各有一張椅子整齊的放著。

這是這屋子裡面唯一完整的家具了。

但，詭異的是。

房子內無一處不積了厚厚的灰塵，但卻在那完好的家具中，卻是看不到任何一點的灰塵。顯然和房子有很強烈的對比。

將門打開後，修藍特並沒有直接進入屋裡。朝著身旁的黑狼嘀咕了幾句，黑狼會意的點了點頭，將雙眼緩緩的閉上。

除了身後風吹草動的聲響，天上傳來的悅耳鳥啼，其他一切無異。

深遂的眼眸緩緩睜開，望著身旁的修藍特點了點頭：「附近沒有其他獸了。」

修藍特輕應了一聲，接著兩獸便邁開步伐，朝破舊的小木屋裡走去。

門，緩緩的關上。就在下一秒，從屋子破爛的窗戶綻出好幾道耀眼的藍白色光柱，直衝到密林裡，剎那間周圍比白晝更要刺眼。

片晌後，光芒消失了。

屋內，仍存在著一張桌子，兩張椅子，以及其他散落的木板玻璃碎片，而兩獸的身影，卻就樣消失無蹤…………。


＊　＊　＊


「黑翼───咦？好像不在的樣子。」

此時兩獸來到了黑翼翔家的客廳，正打算呼喚黑翼翔時，卻發現他不在這建築物裡。這讓修藍特有些納悶。

好不容易帶了個好消息回來，現在獸卻不知道跑哪去了。

「你知道你哥會去哪裡嗎？」

〝嗖───〞，只見身旁的黑狼瞬間被紅色的火焰給包覆，一轉眼，身上的火焰直接昇華消失。

原本的黑狼已經變成了一個擁有英俊五官的黑狼獸人，逕自走到旁邊的衣櫥拿出了一件和毛色相近的黑色襯衫並順手穿上，

由於氣溫有些偏高，中間的釦子並沒有扣上，壯碩的身材在此之間若隱若現，展露出雄性之美。

拉了拉衣領，視線撇到他專屬的桌子：「那顆水晶球不見了，八成是去了〝那裡〞了。咦？」

視線無意間掃到桌角一處的一個銀色物體。在好奇的驅使下走了過去，那是一個很類似徽章的物品，

但在它圓弧狀半月形上面還有著有如時鐘般的刻度，以及一個「C」狀的圖形在刻度的旁邊，看起來格外精巧。

讓獸很肯定這絕對不單純只是一個徽章這麼簡單。

「怎麼了？」看見藍亞倩猛盯著手上的奇怪物體，下意識的走到了他的旁邊，視線也跟著飄向他手中的物體。

「這個東西我從未見過，有點奇怪。有指針卻又不會轉動，看起來可以翻開卻又打不開。」語閉將手中的銀色徽章遞到修藍特的眼前。

「不是你哥哥的東西嗎？」順手接過那奇怪的勳章，想試著掀開那看似可以掀開的蓋，但它卻絲毫不動。

藍亞倩只是搖了搖頭：「他沒有蒐集這種東西的嗜好。」

「這樣阿……」修藍特望著手中的銀色物體良久，最後順手收進口袋裡面。

「那我們就先替他保管囉，我還滿想看看這東西的主獸到底是誰呢！」

藍亞倩只是露出一抹苦笑。對於修藍特的請求自己往往都很難拒絕。

「那麼，你說的〝那裡〞，是哪裡呢？還有你說的那顆水晶球是…？

之前我有問過翔他，但是他卻什麼都不告訴我，只是擺了一副臭臉給我看！」

修藍特輕跳了一下，坐在桌子的邊緣，雙腳晃阿晃的，臉上的表情看起來有些氣憤。

『還是該說出來比較好嗎？』

輕倚在修藍特身旁的桌沿，意味深長的嘆了一口氣：「那顆水晶球，是德洛斯家族代代相傳的守護物品。

不只是那水晶球，就連你剛剛拿到的水晶也是一樣的。」

「這點我知道，同時也是我很納悶的。既然是他們家族的物品，為什麼要委託我去奪來呢？

以他的實力，要奪來不是輕而易舉？為什麼會找上我？」氣憤的表情逐漸緩和了下來，取代的是一臉的疑惑。

藍亞倩沒有馬上回答，而是伸出了手指，點了點自己的額頭，接著指了指自己的手和腳

修藍特突然間恍然大悟一般：「是因為他的額頭有著特殊的印記，以及他手腳特殊的毛色嗎？」

藍亞倩彈了一下手指，表示正解，接著又道：「記得你之前問過我，有關我種族的事情嗎？

由於我們地獄狼族是不被這世界允許存在的，所以並沒有辦法直接光明正大在街上任意走動。而且是像哥有著這麼明顯的印記。」

修藍特緩緩的點了點頭，表示大概了解，但隨後又問：「那，拿到之後要做什麼？現在兩樣東西都齊全了吧？」

藍亞倩登時一愣。他不曉得現在這時候說出這個秘密妥不妥當。心理有些猶豫。

但，他不是別獸，而是自己最喜歡的修………

一開始黑翼翔要自己和修藍特做搭檔，雖然心中非常的不滿，但在哥哥的權威之下還是勉強答應。

而黑翼翔也承諾會給修藍特更高的酬勞，而讓修藍特勉為其難的點頭同意。

一開始兩獸相當的不合，甚至認為對方只會拖後腿，常常各自行動。但在某一次的任務中發生了一起意外，才慢慢開始讓兩獸變得稍微融洽一些。

不知不覺到了至今。修已經是自己最喜歡的獸了………

『還是…不要有所隱瞞吧。』

噎下一口口水，使得喉結上下湧動著。


「蒐集完以後，要解開封印……………」

続く…

----------


## 夜月之狼

讓我好好地審查唄@@+

傻藍藍寫的小說 科科(?)


我怎麼看前三章就可以和他討論一個下午了呢XD

小細節要注意啊


新年快樂~

----------


## M.S.Keith

看著自己家的修藍特長大了真是讓身為父親的我感到無比驕傲(ryyy

所以快點讓修籃特跟亞倩加速進展吧（拖走

新年快樂ˇ

----------


## 幻兒

逕自走到旁邊的衣櫥拿出了一件和毛色相近的黑色襯衫並順手穿上...那他沒有穿褲子麻？= w =

圓弧狀半月形上面還有著有如時鐘般的刻度，以及一個「C」狀的圖形在刻度的旁邊我比較好奇這個長什麼樣子呢...
是一個大Ｃ中間有個小ｃ然後有刻度？看的敘述還是不太懂　囧＂

期待下篇～

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 逕自走到旁邊的衣櫥拿出了一件和毛色相近的黑色襯衫並順手穿上...那他沒有穿褲子麻？= w =
> 
> 圓弧狀半月形上面還有著有如時鐘般的刻度，以及一個「C」狀的圖形在刻度的旁邊我比較好奇這個長什麼樣子呢...
> 是一個大Ｃ中間有個小ｃ然後有刻度？看的敘述還是不太懂　囧＂


褲子是有的~~!

不過這是普遍級小說呀!(至少在這版是!(?)

所以一變身後褲子就自動變出來了(?)

頂多是光著上半身霸了~

就像是很多動漫~(ex 七龍珠 幽遊白書 這類..

打鬥打一打衣服就爆了這樣 然後褲子永遠無敵(?)

所以還請不要太在意褲子是從哪裡出來的(死)


至於那徽章嘛...

就是一個大C 然後上面佈滿了許多刻度 然後才又是一個小c在那些刻度旁~

由於這徽章不是我創造的(?)

下次請創造這枚徽章的作者請他畫出來給大家看看好了~~(笑

----------


## 雷恩

一直沒來留言，真不好意思～
人家一直在緩慢的追進度說（踹～

雷恩差一點就要領便當了呢！
真可惜（咦～


一個小請求，
能不能描述一下每個人物的服裝造型呢  :onion_26:  
感謝您，雷恩會多來留言的^ ^

----------


## ShadelanJenn

藍藍，終於肯打了，等好久。(卻不來回文-遭踹可能性提高?百分點)

既然都出現一個小結了...再繼續吧......



徽章大概就是類似這樣吧 (感覺)，不過沒有指針 還有 「C」  (逃離

----------


## 阿翔

> 只是擺了一副臭臉給我看


不知怎麼的翔覺得這很好笑XDXDD

話說啊…
翔終於有時間看文章了~
好久沒有來回覆真對不起呢/.\
一聽到翔的名字就感到興奮！*（？）*
翔這麼久不回文，
看來遭踹可能性也提高N個%？
水晶~水晶~
果然搶是翔的唯一技能~*（？）*
期待下一章ing~^^

----------


## 芬里尔

呼呼～
從沒有電腦的老家趕了回來 呼呼～
藍藍 你只更了一章啊啊啊啊～
藍藍你偷懶！（被藍藍咬殺
雷恩大大說的正是芬想說的啊啊啊啊
芬要衣服 衣服 衣服～  這樣封面才畫得出來= =（轟飛
又或者幹脆芬來畫人物設定好了= =（二度轟

----------


## 藍颯斯

很晚才來回..

先跟大家到個歉(鞠躬

===

>>>Ryon

雷恩是主角吶~

哪能這麼輕易就去領便當

那不就太便宜他咯?!

不要打到"您"這字嘛(汗

我還沒這麼偉大(死)

至於服裝嘛...

其實就跟大家的獸設是一樣的~

(迷音:那雷恩沒衣服為什麼還可以抽出這麼多把刀=口=!!)
(額~那是因為~~~他是個人體兵器庫(不對!)
(他的褲子有很多夾層啦xD 身上的皮帶也是... ((亂改~踹)


只差小翗爾...

不過我真的對服裝設計沒什麼觀念(趴)

>>夏蘭

很抱歉的托稿~

今後也會繼續拖下去的(咦?)

詳情請看一樓...

>>翔

感謝翔抽空來看文~(大心

偷偷透露~

第五張幾乎是以反派們的視角來寫的

嗯哼嗯哼~(燦笑)

所以翔會大量出場拉!!


>>芬

只更一章真的很抱歉(跪)

實在沒時間更文ㄚ~~

整天都醉生夢死(大汗)

衣服...乾脆裸體算啦!!xD ((被眾毆

===========

*最近會停更好一段時間咯..

因為大考剩下100天不到

還請大家原諒~(擠眼淚*

----------


## 阿翔

> >>翔 
> 
> 感謝翔抽空來看文~(大心 
> 
> 偷偷透露~ 
> 
> 第五張幾乎是以反派們的視角來寫的 
> 
> 嗯哼嗯哼~(燦笑) 
> ...


*（狂抱）*
翔就是在等反派大量出場！
現在翔等到啦！
要考試沒關系喔~停也沒關系~^^
要好好考為狼族增光！
今次改改台詞不說「期待下一章ing」，
改說：期待反派大量出場ing~XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

嗯..這應該算是楔子吧?

我也不知道算什麼...隨便吧!!(被打爛

總之~是補上的~嗯哼

==========

*楔子*

一千多年前，在依亞大陸上，存在著現今幾乎滅絕的種族－－－地獄狼族。

他們黑色的外表，以及擁有操控地獄之火的能力，讓其他種族對之非常的厭惡，一致的認為這是來自地獄的惡魔，不該存在這世界上。

再加上他們強烈的想征服這個大陸的野心，使得各處打鬥不斷。

他們的地獄之火，依照自身實力的不同，可以產生的火燄也不盡相同。

最低階的紅色之火，再來是黃色之火，之後青色，藍，紫，白。

青色之火再更高一層的湛藍之火，其威力絕非和前面等級的晉升一樣，一加一那麼簡單，那可是以幾何的方式倍數增長。

然而他們還有另外一種能力－－－可以在狼型與獸人型中做變換。這項能力使得他們利於偽裝成普通的狼隻，而非狼獸人。

他們仗著自己的優勢，而到處殺戮、掠奪，其他種族對他們是敢怒不敢言，只求不要找到自己的頭上。

畢竟他們的地獄之火太過於強大………

每個種族之中的佼佼者，都曾經試著阻止過。但是下場不是重傷就是死亡。

最後，各大族長共同決定了一件事情－－－將他們給消滅。

然而，結果最終是以失敗來收尾。

「既然消滅沒有辦法，那就永遠的封印住。」

這是第二次討論的結果。

但是封印式並不是每個種族都會使用，而只有其中一族，狼族之中的德洛斯家族。

德洛斯家族的持有能力是「結界」，先受限對方的行動，最後將其封印。

很成功的，這次計畫是圓滿的達成，但是也犧牲了不少的戰士們。

為了加長封印的時數日，他們將以封印的地獄狼族放置在一座神殿裡。

並以龐大的封印式來永遠的封印住，想要解開封印，只有用德洛斯家族的傳家之物－－－冰晶項鍊，以及晶圓石，才可解開。

而德洛斯家族也一夕成名，整個依亞大陸沒有獸不知道這個家族的風光偉業，對之都相當的尊敬及崇拜。

就這樣，眾種族總算是安心下來。但是他們並不知道，仍有漏網之魚…………且一直偷偷計畫著復仇的行動。




一千多年後………

「快追！他跑進巷子裡了！」為首的獅獸人大喝著，指揮著四個手下進巷圍堵。看著任務快要完成，臉上笑的是越來越燦爛。

…

…

…

良久，剛剛眾獸衝進的死巷子中，緩緩的走出一隻狼獸人。

頭上的鮮血潺潺直流，地板上印著一道又一道的血跡，遍體麟傷。

走出巷口，沒幾步之後，眼前再也看不到任何東西，迎接而來的是一大片黑幕。

----------


## 幻兒

嗯嗯，
所以故事中的"翔"等黑狼就是漏網之魚囉=W=

繼續等待後續XD"
不過劇情都快忘光了=口="
改天得重看一遍才行...(死

----------


## 阿翔

> 嗯嗯，
> 所以故事中的"翔"等黑狼就是漏網之魚囉=W=


胡說！*（怒）*
偶才不是「漏網之魚」呢！
偶是「漏網之狼」！*（毆飛飛飛飛飛飛飛）*
好啦翔才沒有這麼容易生氣XD
不過小藍藍*（？）*，楔子到底是啥啊…
說得翔很凶呢~
希望獸們不要怕翔喔，*（誰會怕你）*
偶是好可愛的小狼狼啊~XDD*（嘔心）*
話說…
這篇其實應該放在一開始的才對…
不過這個歷史翔還很喜歡啦~
期待期待期待期待ing~

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 所以故事中的"翔"等黑狼就是漏網之魚囉=W=


其實也不太正確~

應該說翔的曾曾曾曾曾(?)祖父母....


>>翔

楔子阿...

我也不曉得怎麼去講解這詞=  =

算是前言之類的東西吧...?

這的確是要放最一開始的地方沒錯(汗

只是拖到限在才補上...哈哈哈(乾笑

----------


## 藍颯斯

咳咳...

本來說好5月中旬要做更新動作

但是發現考完大考後沒有想像中的輕鬆.

事情接踵而來

所以更新又要延遲了..

在此深感歉意(低頭)

大概會延後多一個月

大概6月中左右了..

各位對不起..(死)

====我是分隔線====

另外~

其實在下我有種想重寫的衝動...

畢竟以前的文筆比較生疏..一些地方都是充滿了bug和不順(汗

所以..投票看看~

認為要重新寫過呢~ 還是繼續寫下去...?

----------


## 阿翔

不行不行不行！怎樣也不可以重寫！！
翔就覺得這篇超好的，
而且重寫的話之前不就要毀於一但了嗎！
再說，喜歡這篇的獸也有不少啊，
接下去往下寫就行了，
還有還有，幻兒他從第一章看到底，
你是要他再重新看一次新的文章嗎！*（不要跟其他獸扯上關系）*
你要是重寫的話翔會一直的想住現在的故事的，
還有，你也是靠這一篇贏得這麼多的回覆、看文數和樂園幣吧！
繼續寫下去吧，不會有任何問題的，
獸們都會支持你的！

----------


## 藍颯斯

「封印？什麼封印？」

「你知道我和我哥哥是隸屬於哪個種族的嗎？」藍亞倩問。

修藍特跳下桌子，後退了幾步打量著藍亞倩，這個舉動讓藍亞倩覺得很是可愛，嘴角輕輕上揚了很難察覺的弧度。

但一想到稍後修藍特知道真相後，會如何的看待自己？還會跟以前一樣對自己這麼要好嗎？剛上揚的嘴角又平復了下來。

「狼族是我可以肯定的，但是我沒見過除了亞倩外會變身的狼族…」

上下打量著藍亞倩，接著陷入了自己的沉思，喃喃道「亞倩的能力是使用火，但是他的那種火連我用冰系魔法都很難將它熄滅…難道…是了！」修藍特猛然抬頭，望著眼前的黑狼。

「以前，我曾經在一本很古老的書上看到過！使用火系的能力，而且可以用之來在空中站著，並且可以在狼型與狼獸人型之中做轉換的種族…咦？那叫什麼來著……」
「地獄狼族！我猜對了嗎？」再苦思半天後，總算想出了這個答案，笑的很是燦爛。

藍亞倩有些愣愣的看著他的笑容。跟自己預想的有點不太一樣，以為他會跟別人一樣，知道真相後就討厭他、遠離他。

然後修藍特並沒有這麼做，表情像是猜中了什麼大特獎一般開心的不得了。

放下心中的大石，或許他更該相信修藍特多一點，對於他猜出來的答案，只是笑而不語。

「原來亞倩真的是地獄狼族的呀！我居然以前都沒有想到！我就說嘛！亞倩果然是最棒的！」小小的貓臉上堆滿了笑容，奔向前拉著藍亞倩的手一跳一跳的。

「你不怕嗎？以前很多人知道這個真相後恨不得理我遠遠的。」藍亞倩挑眉問道。

「當然不怕，因為你是亞倩嘛！」莞爾，接著問「那本書上的內容我記得不太清楚，所謂的封印是指…」

「就是把我的族人們全都封印在一個不知名的地方，而那個地方在近幾年我哥他已經找到了，也在上面發現了解除封印所需要的相關道具。現在東西已經齊全了，但是接下來怎麼做，我就不太清楚了。」

「時間過的太久了…仇恨也不在像以前這麼強烈了…所以族人到底解不解開封印對我來說已經沒什麼關係了…最重要的是要懂得把握現在的時光…」

藍亞倩的聲音很輕，有沒有傳到修藍特的耳裡也不在乎，只是緩緩地抬頭望著從窗戶外投射近來的銀光，露出了一抹微笑。

==================================

托稿拖很久(死)

凌晨突然有感而發..所以就把他往下寫了...

但是當初我自己的構想也忘了七七八八的說(小聲

----------


## ALEX

終於開始更新了！
太久內容都忘了…
準備從新看,雖然這次的更新很短…
加油!期待下篇~

----------


## 阿翔

更新了更新了！*（激動）*
我還以為藍藍是放棄這一篇打算重新再寫呢~
這一篇雖然短，但卻很柔情啊，
就算知道了自己愛人是獸見獸怕的地獄狼族，
也仍然對他不離不棄的，這就叫「愛情的魔力」~？*（？？）*
我一直也很喜歡這一篇，這篇太棒了，
也謝謝ALEX在MSN中留言提醒，不然我真的很少去文學版喔^^"
期待藍藍再度更新喔XDD

----------


## ShadelanJenn

消滅於此太久,滿心的熱火是否再次點燃,期盼見到復甦的追憶.(遭歐

----------


## 藍颯斯

思緒越來越亂=____=...

如果有跟之前有點矛盾or出入的話 請提醒我...我在做修正..

腦袋笨掉了(死

另外非常感謝各位的觀看~

本來沒打算這麼快更下一篇

但是看到從原本9千多到現在破萬..

不更一點點點就太對不起大家了orz

非常謝謝各位~(敬

但是接下來還是請不要太期待(被拖走

========================

「藍亞倩，你話會不會太多了？」夜色的窗外突然爆出瞬間的光火，一個黑色的影子不知何時已經出現在藍亞倩的前方，臉上的表情非常的冷，周圍的氣溫彷彿下降了好幾十度。

「哥，你回來了。」藍亞倩沒有多說什麼，只是退了一步稍稍的鞠了躬：「修藍特的為人你是知道的，而且他也完成任務拿到了水晶。收起你那股凶氣。」

「哼！」黑翼翔只是冷哼一聲，知道封印這件事的人越少越好，多了只會添亂還可能壞了計畫。「看在多年合作的份上就罷了，我是相信他。」

一旁的修藍特有幾秒鐘的時間被黑翼翔所散發出來的氣勢給整整壓制住，動彈不得，令他相當震驚！有那麼一瞬間他幾乎以為自己死定了！直到黑翼翔收斂住他的氣息，他的身體才慢慢恢復動彈，

黑翼翔的實力遠遠超出了修藍特的預算，但是為了接下來的計畫，只好繼續忍氣吞聲。狂奔的心跳稍微平靜了下來。

「放心吧！基本的職業道德我還是懂得。拿去吧，這是你想要的東西。」露出一個與平常無異的笑容，接著從懷裡拿出水晶項鍊朝黑翼翔扔去。

後者準確的接住，翻來翻去好幾遍確認是真品後，按耐不住內心激動的心情，最後仰頭長嘯：「哈哈哈！終於阿！我等這天我等了好久了！」

「任務完成了，我是否可以拿走我的報酬？」修藍特輕挑一隻眉，你等這天幾百年都不關我的事，我只要我的報酬就好了。

「很抱歉我還不能讓亞倩跟你走，我還有事情要問他。」止住了笑，對著藍亞倩招了招手，示意後者過來。

「這跟說好的不一樣！」修藍特氣的跳腳，明明當初說好只要拿回水晶，就可以跟藍亞倩去各地旅行，怎麼現在又反悔了？

藍亞倩只是苦笑，摸了摸白色貓咪的頭，還是朝著黑翼翔走了過去。

「什麼事？」逕自抓起黑翼翔身旁的水杯，大口灌下去的同時，黑翼翔也在他耳邊竊竊私語了幾句，後者立馬把水噴了個老遠。

「咳咳…你…你胡說什麼！我才沒有…！」不知道是因為被說中覺得害羞還是被水嗆到，一張俊臉浮起了一層淡淡的紅暈。

「你是我弟弟你在想什麼我怎麼不知道？」黑翼翔的表情似笑非笑，再次做了個招手的動作，不過這次對象是對修藍特。

還在一頭霧水的修藍特還不太清楚眼前到底發生了什麼狀況，藍亞倩反常的反應，還有那黑翼翔對自己露出的那可怕的笑容都令他不寒而慄，不知道他又再打什麼如意算盤了。

呆愣了一會兒，指向自己問道：「我？」

後者點頭，勾了勾手指。修藍特並沒有馬上過去，而是先看像藍亞倩，看到藍亞倩也是點頭，這才肯過去。

「幹嘛？」

「想不想快點拿到你的報酬？」

點頭。

「那就再幫我完成一件事吧，這件事對我跟亞倩很重要的。」

修藍特本來想開口拒絕，但是聽到是跟藍亞倩有關的事情，心中動搖了…

「我能有什麼好處？」

「能跟亞倩一起目睹一場世界奇觀，絕對令你永生難忘。」

『跟亞倩一起嗎…』最後還是擋不住這個誘惑，用力的點了點頭。

「做了！！」



續。

----------


## 阿翔

咦咦藍藍有更新過啊…！
不好意思喔我居然都沒有發現呢~~
不過，就算藍藍說「接下來還是請不要太期待」也不行喔，
因為越來越刺激了啦~~藍藍的伏筆真是寫超好的，
怎麼不讓狼期待呢~~會從9千多至到破萬也是因為藍藍寫得好看才行啊^^
話說~文章中出現我的時候其實不一定要打全名啦，
打「翔」也就可以了，不然的話我自己看到會不習慣？*（咦不對！）*
「噴水」真是一幕經典的畫面呢，我以前同學就試過XD
不知道是不是因為這樣，一看到這裡腦海中就自然浮現出畫面來？
不知道~對亞倩說了些什麼呢~居然還噴水了~XD
藍藍真是越寫越刺激呢，不管怎樣，還是先期待一下好了XDD
藍藍，加油！！

----------

